# JUNE/JULY/AUG CYCLE BUDDIES



## lastchancer

hey girls, 

since we have been having such a long run of bad news and general concenus on the old Apr/May/June thread decided to get a new thread started 

here's hoping this one brings us all more luck 

xxxxxx


----------



## lastchancer

EC                  ET                OTD              Outcome
Irishd      ICSI        30/06/11        03/07/11        16/07/11          BFN  
Lastc      ICSI        07/07/11        10/07/11        24/07/11             
Babyd    ICSI        08/07/11        10/07/11        24/07/11           
Katie      ICSI        09/08/11                                                             
Heavenli    ICSI                                                                            Cancelled TX  
Patbaz      FET                            02/08/11                                     
Ineen      ICSI        07/06/11                                                          pending FET

Please add your dates ladies.


----------



## babydreams282

Here's to the BFPs and hoping this new thread brings us all the luck and happiness in the world!


----------



## Jillyhen

Whoopee new home

I p EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN















Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11















Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11















Katie ICSI 09/08/11















Heavenli ICSI Cancelled TX 
Patbaz FET 02/08/11
















Jillyhen ivf ? isci BFN 01/04/11


----------



## gillipepper

Whoopee new home

I p                                  EC                  ET                OTD              Outcome
Irishd      ICSI        30/06/11        03/07/11        16/07/11          BFN  
Lastc      ICSI        07/07/11        10/07/11        24/07/11            
Babyd    ICSI        08/07/11        10/07/11        24/07/11            
Katie      ICSI        09/08/11                                                              
Heavenli    ICSI                                                                            Cancelled TX  
Patbaz      FET                            02/08/11                                      

Jillyhen    ivf ? isci                                                                BFN 01/04/11  
Gillip          IVF                                                                          failed 08/04/11(nonfert)


----------



## Strawberry*

hey all!
I have tried to add to chart but I keep wrecking it hahahah.
IVF
EC 02.08.11 
ET 05.08.11
OTD 19.08.11
all subject to change as I am not downregging propely at mo!
Lastchancer thanks for calming me down    at least I know someone else has been here done this and still got there in the end just hoping for a   for you and babyd now at weekend!


----------



## patbaz

I wish everyone all the very best of luck on this thread. Lastchancer & babydreams I hope you two start the run of bfp's for us 

Patbaz


----------



## Katie789

Lastc im so glad you started this new thread. Im such a wee weirdo id nearly convinced myself i shouldnt post on other one in case it brought me bad luck, but i didnt want to start a new one cause didnt want to offend you or babyd as you two are so close to testing i wasnt sure if youd want to change boards. But im glad as its 

GOODBYE GREY SKIES, HELLO BLUE   

Good luck this afternoon heavenli. You can still use 'its the hormones' if you shout, stamp feet and or cry during your consultation. I used it for weeks after treatment finished as body doesnt know if blown up or stuffed.

Emma your elephants did the trick. They are now kicking the AF out of me   having real bad tummy cramps. Least its here if only a couple of days late.

Will be back on later to catch up.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

How are you all?

Katie, im a bit lost on the elephant thing lol

Good luck heavenli

babyd & lastc how are you both.. Wont be long   

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

My af was late so emma sent me two elephants - not sure if they were doin an af dance or stamping their feet. Well they worked!!

Katie


----------



## Mrs_B24

hello all i just want to wish everyone on this thread all the very best and will be watching out for all the biggest bfps!!!!
cant believe this time last yr i was in 2ww.it has gone so fast.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, lovin' our new home.

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN 
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 
Katie ICSI 09/08/11 
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled TX 
Patbaz FET 02/08/11

Jillyhen ivf ? isci BFN 01/04/11









Strawberry IVF 02/08/11 05/08/11 19/08/11  

Strawberry i've added your dates huni.

Katie glad the elephants helped. Roll on the stimms now. 

MrsB how are you and the boys. They are gorgeous. 

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies, Welcome to our new home, May it bring us all, a little bit of luck, a little bit of trust and a bucket load of    babydust.

Heavenli ~ how'd ya get on huni,, I hope you kicked some butt    and that you got some answers   

Babyd ~ flights at 2.30pm huni but you cant come cos you aint allowed to fly in the 1st 3 month's and I'm keeping everytything crossed for you.   

LASTC, Come on girls start us off good with 2    , I'll be checking in from abroad to see them    

Miss E can you add my dates, haven't a clue were to start, ec 07/06/11, et who knows...   I hope ur bro continues to be well on his road to recovery and that ur coping ok  

Katie79 ~ glad the ole witch has appeared   

Jillyhen ~ Hope and    the 25th goes good for you, and ur dad continues to make good improvements   

Strawberry ~ hope the drugs get their act together and things start to run smoothly for you   


Afm ~ holibops are here, finished work this afternoon, took ds to the doc this morning got a young girl who looked about 12 and she hadn't a clue, but she said noone would know to look at him now that he even had chicken pox, so I'm taking that he is safe to fly   

Tried to ask her about the primulot N tablets, I know how they work in that they stop ur period from coming and then you have a period within 2/3 days of stopping them. When I asked could I take these when I was away and have my af when I come home, she said oh I don't know, they might interfere with ur hormone levels ? well yeah doh    
My thinking is if I take them and have a bleed when I stop then I can start my nasal spray when I get back with the 1st day of my AF. Surely the nasal spray reduces ur hormones anyway and at least this way I'm gonna get a good clear out (sorry tmi...lol) Dying to get started again   

What do uz think   


Hello to anyone I've missed hope uz are all surviving


----------



## MissE

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN  
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11   
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11   
Katie ICSI 09/08/11   
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx  
Patbaz FET 02/08/11   
Jillyhen IVF 16/03/11 18/03/11 01/04/11 BFN  
IVF ?ICSI
Strawberry IVF 02/08/11 05/08/11 19/08/11















Gillip IVF 08/04/11 Failed fertilisation  
ICSI July/Aug 11
Ineen FET 07/06/11 ??   
MissE ICSI Aug/Sept 11

Ineen have added your dates.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey all,

Ineen, i hope you have a fantastic holiday. Im really really jealous. Ive no idea what the primulot tablets are so cant help you, but from what youve said i dont see what harm it would do when the aim of the spray is to shut your system down anyway.

How'd you get on earlier Heavenli - ive been thinking about it this afternoon, and I see someone else posted something similar on another thread. If you were paying for this cycle and it had to be cancelled due to poor response, youd get most of your money back as didnt get to EC. would only really be drugs youd pay for. I hope its the same as NHS go, and doesnt count as full cycle. If the worst did happen maybe you could go on what your DH said last night and just pay for the drugs and the rest is free. But seeing as this is a good luck thread im hoping otherwise  

Emma, it seems youve got a new job. You are the official updater of the most important list in the whole wide world. 

Last C and Babyd, its so close for you both now. Im nervous for you. I cant wait to see those BFPs on Saturday.   

Patbaz, hows the side effects now? All I can say is I had to make sure nobody walked behind me today as I was full of wind   bloody spray. 

Strawberry - we are very close in dates at the moment. Maybe youll only be held up a few days. Im not sure i could cope DR for an extra lot of weeks while they try to fit me in. It was okay at the start but the last day or two ive been like a lion, biting everyones head off. Stamped my foot and swore at a shop assistant yesterday as she wouldnt serve me. Shop was only shut by ten mins, so dont know what her problem was   

Anyway, ramble over. Jillyhen, IrishD and Gillip, hope you are all well. Not long til your review now eh Jilly. And you too Emma.

Gilly80 if you are looking in this will be your new home too x

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey Girls... Welcome to our new home! I hope it brings lots of   and  

Thank you all for thinking of me and your kind messages this afternoon. So heres the craic....

I saw Dr Williamson who is my consultant and she was a lady as always. She explained that when she scanned me last year I had lots of little follicles on my ovaries and because I have PCOS there was a high risk of OHSS. She said that this is why I was only on 150iu of gonal f at the beginning. I started stimms on 9th July and when I was scanned on 13th July nothing had happened at all so they increased my dosage to 225. She said that they were then not counting my stimms from 9th - 13th and were classing 13th July as my first day of stimms. She said when I was scanned on 17th July nothing had happened still and my blood levels were only around 300. (This is where it gets interesting!) I was told on Mon when I phoned for my results to remain on 225iu. She said she has to wonder why my cycle wasn't cancelled for further investigation or why I wasn't upped to 450iu at that point. She said if she had been dealing with it she would have been inclined to have upped my dose. 

She said she made the decision to cancel yesterday because I had gone too long on too low a dose and that the first few days of stimms are crucial in recruiting new eggs and any eggs I now good would probably not be mature enough. 

She said the response I had could happen for two reasons - premature ovarian failure or misjudging of gonal f. She said that since my FSH is 3.5 and I have loads of follicles on my ovaries she does not think it could be the first one. I got blood taken for AMH today to rule that out first. 

She just fell short of saying sorry but without me having to mention funding for next cycle she brought it up. She said she intended to bring me to treatment review board following my AMH results and will argue that this should not count as my NHS cycle due to judgements made by the doctors. She feels I am a perfect candidate for ICSI and should not have gotten this result. I said to her that I was prepared for a fight and she was very good and said that she would be fighting for me. She said if I had been paying privately for treatment I would be entitled to over £1900 back. I said to her that if my health trust has allocated funding for a full cycle for me.... I want the rest of my funding!

She gave me her email address and said if she hadnt phoned me in next 10 days with AMH results and a plan of action I was to email her.  Was with her 40 mins! 

Sorry for the long post..... xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

How are well all..

Who was the nice person to add in my dates??

Ineen have a lovely hol im s glad your wee man is over the chicken pox.

Dad is doin great havent been up since mon nite trying to break away from the twins so that saying goodbye on sun wont be as bad. Im really gonna miss them.

Was away tonite with my sis to see Bridesmaids. Hilarious..

My af came tonite and for once i had no cramps and a day early... Not like    at all.

Need to start    and get    since dad took ill that has been in the back burner..SO it time i get my act together..

Has anyone use chinese herbs?

Jillyhen xx


----------



## MissE

Heavenli that is great news. I am delighted that Dr Williamson seems to be fighting your corner for you.. i really hope it all works out and you get another chance cos it really was a complete blunder by the hospital.        Maybe you are going to start off the luck on this thread huni by being successful in your fight.   Let us know how you get on missus.   

Jilly i was just adding dates for ineen and thought i would try to put everyones details in as best i could. I am going to use my CB fertility monitor until i can get started again. Dont think it will make a difference but will give it a go.  

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies

I'm back lol

It's going to take me a while to catch up with everyone so bear with me please.

heavenli sounds like you have the doctors on your side which is fab, my 1st cycle was cancelled due to poor response and i went on to get egg great eggs on our 2nd cycle, just no fertilization.

So i received our date for drug collection for next Thursday, now just the panic because my bmi hasn't come down at all, the worst that will happen is things will be postponed.

Looking forward to catching up with you all 

Gilly xxxxx

Ps Katie I was doing a little lurking lol


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Gilly I wouldn't panic... if you don't mind me asking what is your BMI? Mine was 35.4 at start of treatment so I was panicking... But I have never been weighed at RFC!


----------



## ineen

Hello

Many thanks Emma, for updating me ur a star   

Hi Gilly80, welcome I agree with heavenli I wasnt weighed since my 1st app so you should be ok. Good luck   

Heavenli,  glad the news seems a bit better and Dr Williamson is going to fight ur corner with you and rightly so huni    I'll keep  that they sort you out and do the right thing   


Ok rant coming on   , if these people are our consultants how come they dont know whats happening in our treatment, and like you I also have pcos and a uterine fibroid but yet I was started on 225iu, seems to me that they make the rules up as they go along, twice during my last treatment I had to make them aware that I was a private patient when getting more meds, obviously they charged me once they realised.... maybe I should've kept my mouth shut     tho seriously do they not read our files??

Sorry ladies rant over   

Sending you all my      and


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Ineen I totally agree! Saying that I think Dr Williamson might be different. She remembered me yesterday at my scan and I hadn't seen her in over a year. And I watched her read my file for ten mins today before calling me. The other two doctors who scanned me hadn't a clue!


----------



## Katie789

Heavenli, thats good news that dr w is on your side. But i have to say im going to keep a closer eye on what happens at my scans as a result of what happened to you. I dont know who designed my gonal f schedule but its the same as my worst tx schedule at origin. I pointed this out to them along with the better ones i had after that (as they had all been sent to them prior to scheduling appt) just to be told that is how things are done at rfc. I know all cycles are not the same which is why i left it but will be piping up at my scans if im not responding well.

Jilly have never used chinese herbs, but that duo thing on the other thread sounds too good to be true. Maybe its worth doing some thorough delving into?? 

Hey gilly, glad your date has come through. Its good to have you back x

Right. Time for work.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning ladies

Its Fri whoopeee

Gilly welcome back hun how are you?

You are a wee gem Katie.

ive ordered cd ovu test of ebay which have arrived but lying in the post office as there was another parcel as well and it was 2 big.


I was always intrgued but was told they stink lol maybe have a look or enquire when im in town.

Is it the consultants who decide on our dose?

Im trying to think of what to write down for mon morning, starting to feel nervous.. My bmi is up as i cant shift the weight from the last cycle.

Im away to do a bit of work..

Hello to everyone else

Jillyhen


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning girls
Heavenli you really are being dragged thru the mill    I am so glad Dr Williamson is on your side but its just more hassle you could do without.  It shud be as simple as them saying "we made a mistake lets get you started again!" and you would think all the consultants would have the same outlook on meds (who was it scanned you?) I really hope you hear very soon that you are starting over again for FREE!  
gilly80 - what is your bmi at?  I just had to get mine under 35 for signing (i have kept it about 33-34 while on waiting list) but I have never been weighed since!
MissE thank you!
Katie70 - you go girl!!!  when are you due to start injecting?   
love to everyone else   
as for me had my first meltdown yesterday!  I think i may have cried for about 6 hours    I rang RFC at 4pm to see if I had finally downregulated yet but no    my levels are still 268.  So that is officially my schedule out the window.  It's so stressful for me not knowing dates etc I am such an organiser and I run a cupcake business so had cancelled all my orders for that week and now will prob have to go cancel a load more for whenever they can fit me in!!!  Neway I cried till i cud cry no more - think it was pure frustration!  I am back up on Monday for more bloods (which are a drama of their own as I have awful veins and in the last 3 days I have been jagged 8 times to get trickles of blood!!!) so pls pls pls    let me finally be downregulated on monday and get a new schedule!  Lastchancer how did u cope   
x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

I agree that we need to keep an eye on our scans and ask questions but please dont let what happened me panic you. It was very clear very quick to me that things weren't going to plan. For the first two scans nothing was happening... you couldn't see a thing. And on the third, while there were a few small follicles I could see Dr Williamson didn't even bother measuring them as they had clearly arrested. So if you are seeing things come along fine then don't panic. I knew there was something not quite right when my dose wasn't increased. From my conversation with Dr Williamson yesterday it seems that what happened to me is very unusual. 

I do think that we should educate ourselves about the process and be confident in asking questions and challenging things. I know that knowing all the terms and the expected outcome of each process as well as guidelines about treatment made my consultation yesterday go exactly how I wanted it. Both my DH and Dr Williamson looked surprised a few times when I asked certain questions. DH said he was so proud of me as he thought I knew as much about IVF as the doctor. lol


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies - so glad to see the sunshione back lets hope it stays for a little while.

Strawberry sorry to hear your havingf probs with Dr still - it is so frustrating and i was just so disheartended the whole time plus angry at RFC as they kept making me take preg tests when i knew i couldnt be pregnant. in the end there is nothign you can do except focus on the fact that it WILL happen just a little later than you thought - in hindsight mine was a blessing as had DH 40th party which should have been 2 days after ET but ended up being 2 days into stimms and i was so stressed and uptight about it that any little emmbie i would;ve had didnt really stand a chance - so what i'm saying is maybe there is a reason for your delay as well  

Katie that seems really strange that they are using a meds level that you have been unsucessfull with in the past? i'd def keep an eye on that.

Ineen enjoy your hols and come back nice and relaxed you deserve it 

Jillyhen hope your dad is doing much better - i'm sure your gonna miss the twins like mad after them being around for so long 
Heavenli  - good on you for giving those docs what for - all too often they expect us to just take theyre word on things and not complain - although you do seem to have the backing of DR W - good luck with medical review board x

MissE - how your bro doing - improving everyday i hope 

BabyD - how you feeling - you tempted to test  

Hi to all you other ladies hope you all have plans for this weekend xx

AFM - DH took me to cinema last nite to see Priates 4 - not as good as the originals but was ok - thats 3 trips to the cinema in 2 wks - more than in the last year lol - today we are going to Manfu Chinese for lunch so will probably come home and lie on sofa with belly ache cause i'll eat that much. still no symptoms of any kind apart from tender boobs at nighttime btu i think thats more likely from ill-fitting bra than anythign else - but only 2 more sleeps till we know either way.


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

LastC - im am very tempted to test but i have resisited the urge to buy any, im going to wait until Sunday and just hope and pray for a BFP.  

Heavenli - so gald Dr Williamson is fighting for you, she was my consultant too and i think she was lovely.  I hope the board see her point of view and you get the go ahead to go straight away.  

Strawberry - how you feeling today hun, hope your feeling better, its only nature to have a melt down, your going through alot right now.  

Jilly - Glad your wee daddy is much better, it'll be sad to see the twins go home, im sure you've got used to them being here.  Good luck for Monday  

Katie - your right to keep an eye on the docs about your meds and things, you know your own body.

Ineen - Your Hollibops are here!! Yay - have a ball  

Gilly80 - Welcome back, finally getting started again sending you some   

MissE - Is your review next week too?  

Hi to Gillipepper, Tessy, IrishD, patbaz and anyone ive missed - hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Katie789

Lastc and babyd. I dont know how your managing to keep away from the pee sticks!! I always bleed early so if i make it anywhere near as far as you both have ill prob have myself convinced its worked.

Strawb, im due to start injections on tues with first scan on sunday.

Jilly, writing the questions you have is good. It helped keep me focussed and meant i didnt come out forgetting anything. Dh was embarrassed though as it was an a4 sized list! 

Roll on the weekend!

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastc and Babyd... 2 more sleeps! EEEK! I'm sure you are fighting the urge to head into a chemist...    

Jilly.... good luck for Mon! I always find a list of questions is good to keep you focused. Although I never forget what I need to ask as I spend the whole night before rehearsing. Even in the middle of the nite. I'm glad your dad continues to get better. I'm sure that makes a difference on your stress levels. 

Ineen...hope u have a great holiday! 

How are you today strawberry? Don't be hard on yourself. There would be something wrong if you didn't get upset at some point during treatment. Its incredibly stressful. Plus you have all those hormones flying around

Hey to everyone else I have missed. Hope u are all well...


AFM - time for (another) rant - you girls will be sick listening to me!!!

I just had my brothers girlfriend on the phone. She has been with my brother for about a year and she has 3 kids from a previous relationship. The youngest is 16 mths. A few weeks ago she told me they were trying to get pregnant for a few months and it hadn't happened and she was starting to think she needed IVF and wanted my advice. Not only did she not know what IVF was she did not want to take on board any of the advice I gave her. Today she rang just for a moan about how she thought this was not going to happen for them and its so hard every month when you get your AF and she is just so disappointed each month. I tried to say to her I understand that... I have had 5 years of monthly disappointments ... thats 60 disappointments! But would she listen... no! I just spent an hour listening to her whinge. And when I told her my treatment had been cancelled... she was all.. " oh thats dreadful" and went straight back talking to how she felt so hard done by and life was so cruel to her. I don't even know this girl that well and now that my brother has told her about my IVF she obviously feels she can ring me to moan about her own horrible life! So now I'm upset at her phone call and freaking out about what if she gets pregnant before I do... I don't think I could cope with that! Am I losing it or what!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Heavenli good luck with the board, its good that Dr w is os your side. What a insenstive woman she us, shw has had 3 kids.. That gets on my goat!!

Im dreading monday, my af is def here and my tummy is in agony just want to curl into a corner and not crawl out.. 

Lastc & Babyd as Katie said you pair have such good will power. I gave in and tested early as i was having awful cramps from the week before my ofd..

Im better get off this get my lunch, leaving at 4.00 as ive time owing and ive loads of work to get cleared up.

Great to see the sun shining.

Prob be on later but not sure im working tonite in the bar so that will keep me outta mischief and out of the wine bottle   

if I dont get on before 4 or later have a lovely weekend

Jillyhen x


----------



## Strawberry*

Thanks for all the kind words girls!  melt down is gone but headaches have kicked in so I am hoping that means the 2 sprays 4 times a day is working hahahaha
heavenli - that is just horrendous I think I may have had to hang up!!!
Katie79 - we must be v similar!  Every cycle of OI I started to bleed on day 12 (apart from cycle which worked!) so I have already been thinking if I don't bleed on day 12 will I be pregnant     Good luck with the jags 
babyd - big hugs to you as always   
Hope you all have a nice weekend girls and I will be on mega early on Sunday to see the announcement of the 2    - come on girls!  Go team Belfast!!! xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies lots going on today!  

Heavenli: first off well done with dr w. I am glad to hear that she is on your side. It makes sense that you should get another free go!! Secondly. Your brothers girlfriend - what a cow!!  How can she be so insensitive?? I wouldn't answer the phone to her any more and I would tell your brother what she did!!!  Some people are just so stupid!!

Katie:  still have the wind, headaches and itchiness!  I didn't have these symptoms last time so I am taking this as a good sign. I had to take extra meds for longer last time as lining wasn't thick enough!  Look for the positives . Good luck with the stimming. 

MissE: how you doing chicken??

Ineen: enjoy the holidays 

Strawberry:  I think that we all will have melt downs especially with all the meds we take. So I say go with the flow and do what you need to. 

Jillyhen: don't stress about review be prepared and have all your questions ready. I am sure it will go well 

Babd & lastc: I am keeping everything crossed for you 2. I think that you are so good not to test early 

MrsB: how are you doing?  We cycle together last July . Your boys are so handsome!!!

Afm: I had a total me day yesterday. Went for a facial and pedicure and it was wonderful. Felt so relaxed afterwards. Am out tonight with the girls will need to tell lies again about not drinking . I hate lying to people. But the end justify the means

Hope everyone has a good weekend 

Pat
xx


----------



## Katie789

One hour to go. Yipeeeeee! 

Patbaz i was itchin yest too. Didnt realise it was a side effect. Im with you on the lyin about why not drinking. Im out with old workmates next weekend and when we meet up its a total blackout. Im either goin to have to say am on antibiotics which they all then wink and say aye right are you pregnant, or just say im takin it easy and not join the kitty so can sneak to the bar and get soft drinks to pretend theres a vodka in it or alcohol free drinks. The flippin hassle of a night out eh! 

Heavenli that girl sounds like a selfish thoughtless dope. I think your bro should have a word as if they are really serious about each other shell be around for a long time. Cant have something as hurtful as that festering as itll make family things unbearable.

Have a good weekend everyone. Ill be checkin out for those bfps!! 

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, its been busy today.

Heavenli that is awful. Some people are so inconsiderate and just plain selfish!!!!!! Dont answer the phone again to her, you dont need the stress.   

Strawberry it is natural to have a meltdown huni, we are entitled after all we go through. I hope monday brings good news that you have dr'd. Oh a cupcake business souds fab, i've always wanted to start a wee cake shop cos i love baking, it really helps me relax.   I usually bake for parties and have sold a few christmas and christening cakes.

Patbaz hopefully those side effects are a good sign that this cycle is different from before and will bring you a bfp.       

Babyd and lastc hang in there girls, stay away from the pee sticks.           I have everything crossed and am waiting for you 2 ladies to start off the bfps on this thread.                  

Katie, wont be long til you start stimms now.  

Jilly take time to write your questions down cos you do tend to forget to ask everything when you go in. Good luck for monday.  

Gilly80 welcome back huni, hooray for picking up your meds on thursday. Hoping this cycle brings you better luck.         

Ineen have a lovely holiday.   

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

I'm looking forward to my review on tuesday cos then i can start making plans for the next round. Looks like we might have some nice weather for the weekend, thank goodness for that. I'll maybe get some more work done in the garden.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN








Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11















Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11















Katie ICSI 09/08/11















Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx









Patbaz FET 02/08/11















Jillyhen IVF 16/03/11 18/03/11 01/04/11 BFN








IVF ?ICSI   
Strawberry IVF 02/08/11 05/08/11 19/08/11   
Gillip IVF 08/04/11 Failed fertilisation








ICSI July/Aug 11   
Ineen FET 07/06/11 ??















MissE ICSI Aug/Sept 11   
Gilly80 ICSI


----------



## sparklyme

Hi just a quick one from me.  Anyone know when my letter should come for my review or how long it takes with Rfc. I had my surgery on 1 June and haven't heard anything since!!


----------



## patbaz

Hi sparkly. 
Phone RFC ASAP. I had fet at Xmas and didn't get my review til may cause they lost my forms!!


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks patbaz thought I should have at least received a letter.  Hope all goes well with ur fet  .

Heavenli I'm glad ur consult went well. I agree with you I think dr Williamson is great


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Just a quick one from me i wanted to wish Lastc all the luck in the world tomorrow, im praying for us both.      Me and DH are having a day out today, just to make the time go quicker.  

Hope all you other ladies are enjoying the weather, sorry i dont have time for personals.

Babyd x


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD - best of luck for the morning - really hope you wake to your dreams come true xxxx    

like you i am keeping really busy today - taking my nephew to tannaghmore gardens and farm this morning then we are going to oxford island for picnic and paddle in pool this afternoon.

had a few niggles in belly yest and boobs are really hard so Dh thinks thats a good sign 

quick hi to everyoen else - too nice a day to be on computer 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Such a nice day so nipping on quickly to wish babyd and lastc good luck for tomorrow. 

Love katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

What a lovely day, was out sunning myself after a wee afternoon out with my mum dad n gran.. So having a quick nip on

Lastc & babyd good luck for the morning.. Really hope you both get good news     . Im sure you both wont sleep great tonite..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Evening ladies - like the new thread and really hope that it brings luck for all.

Lastchancer and Babydreams, I'm just jumping on to wish you both the very, very best of luck for tomorrow.  I know that you can both do it girls and renew our faith in this process.  Roll on tomorrow's celebrations         

Oh Misse, I sent you a message earlier about replying to posts - as you can see I managed to get it sorted!   Think I was still sleeping this morning!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely sun.

Just want to wish lastc and babyd all the luck in the world, hoping all your dreams come true tomorrow girls. Have everything crossed.                    

Tessy sorry only getting on now, glad you managed to sort it out. How are you doing huni?  

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Just wanted to say good luck to lastc and babyd for tomorrow, have everything crossed for you both    

xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
What a gorgeous day . I was in Newcastle today with dh and am off to a BBQ in a minute but just wanted to wish lastc & babyd all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I am sending you as much   as I can   there will be good news tomorrow

Pat
xx


----------



## gilly80

last chancer and babyd fingers crossed when i log back on in the morning there is 2 BFPs xxxxxxxx


----------



## lastchancer

hi ladies, 

well last nite DH went out for a drink with his bestie and came home at 1am - after listening to his drunk talk for an hr i went to the loo and then bed so tried to leave it as long as possible this morning but at 7.45 my bladder was screaming. i p'd in the tray, put 6 drops in A and left it in the bathroom window.

DH then came in shakign head and i thought thats it then - he asked what it was supposed to have and i said 2 lines and he said - its a clear as day !

so yes girls we finally have a     

although i'm really trying not to get excited as have been here before so the next 3 wks will really drag in.

Babydreams really hope you are joinining we today


----------



## Strawberry*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Oh Lastchancer I am over the mooon for you & DH!!!  Our new thread worked   

I am just up and first thing I did was logged in here couldn't get you 2 out of my head last nite   

You get the feet up and get looked after for the next wee while I am wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy ahead.

Congratulations and much love xxx


----------



## lastchancer

thanks so much strawberry - i'm kinda numb afraid to believe it and am already analysing every little twinge in my belly - need a time machine! 

how's things with you? hopefully 2mor will confirm your Dr and you can get your schedule sorted out. 

                        EC                  ET                OTD              Outcome
Irishd      ICSI      30/06/11      03/07/11        16/07/11          BFN  
Lastc      ICSI      07/07/11      10/07/11        24/07/11            BFP (please be true)  
Babyd    ICSI      08/07/11      10/07/11        24/07/11             
Katie      ICSI      09/08/11                                                       
Heavenli ICSI                                                                    Cancelled Tx  
Patbaz    FET                          02/08/11                                     
Jillyhen    IVF      16/03/11      18/03/11        01/04/11            BFN 
            IVF ?ICSI                                                                     
Strawberry IVF  02/08/11        05/08/11          19/08/11                   
Gillip      IVF                                                                      08/04/11 Failed fertilisation 
              ICSI July/Aug 11                                                           
Ineen    FET    07/06/11            ??                                             
MissE    ICSI Aug/Sept 11                                                           
Gilly80  ICSI


----------



## Strawberry*

I can understand that only too well!!  There is no point saying don't stress bla bla bla - I guess we only think the treatment is stressful until it actually works    But try to keep calm and keep up that pma   

i am feeling much better thanks.  I have take an AF    no idea if this is good or bad at this stage but I am trying not to stress and will speak to them in the morning and another long day tomo waiting to ring for the results!  I just want to stamp my feet and shout give me my new schedule NOW!!!!

Hi MissE another fellow baker then    I love it too!  It's "Debbie's Cupcakes" on ******** if you want to have a look!

Come on Babyd - where are you?!??!!?


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning

I couldnt wait to log on this morning..

Congratulations lastc   im so delighted for you and hubby..

Strawberry i had a wee nosey at your ******** page omg the cupcakes look amazing.

babyd where are you??   

Jillyhen


----------



## Strawberry*

lol thank you Jillyhen!  it has been a great distraction to me over the last year waiting on this time coming up!
Hope your doing ok x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Strawberry

Im good thanks.We are up tomorrow for our review really starting to dread it, think we are going to enquire about isci this time instead of ivf will see what Dr McManus says.

My mouth was starting to water looking at your pics..

Good to see the sun out we are heading up to mums for a bbq later and to say our goodbyes to my sis and the twins they have been home for a month and are finally heading back home really dreading it but will se them in a month again  

It so good the board getting a bit of good luck.

Hello to everyone else hope you are enjoying your weekend.

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations lastc that's fab news!!!!  Think that this thread will bring luck to us all. Put your feet up and enjoy your day. Only 9 more months to go


----------



## Tessykins

Way Hey!!!!!!  Congratulations LastC!  That's absolutely great news - well done to you and DH!

I understand your anxiety about the next three weeks but history doesn't often repeat itself so you look after yourself and enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## mollycat

Lastchancer-  so delighted for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollycat

Jillyhen- all the best with your review tomorrow, hope you get to start again real soon x

hi to everyone else, hope your all well... got all my fingers n toes crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Katie789

Lastc that is just the best news. Honestly i could hardly sleep thinking about you two. Ive been on checking at six then half seven. Then fell back to sleep after eight. Typical of me to miss the announcement! Im so delighted for you. Woohoo!

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Mollycat

How are you keeping? Not long now. I just want to get started im ready..  

Katie i know how you feel i woke at 8 then finally logged on. Such brilliant news 
Just waiting on babyd, i dont want to log off  si im on ******** at the same time lol

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

lastc wooohoooooo!!!!!!!! Congrats on your bfp huni, over the moon for you.              Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

babyd          for you huni.

Strawberry i'm a friend of yours on **, the cupcakes look fab.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Emma

The cupcakes look scrummy..

I dont want t go to far incase babyd comes one    

How are you doin?


----------



## MissE

Hi Jilly, the cupcakes do look scrummy, she has such fab combinations too. 

Strawberry do you make all the toppers for the cupcakes or do you buy them from somewhere?

I'm doing ok thanks, just waiting patiently for tuesday to arrive so i can start to plan ahead. Good luck for monday, hope they answer all your questions.  
I'm the same Jilly, dont want to leave incase babyd posts. Just having a nosey on ** myself whilst i wait.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

he he

My 3 internet addictions on the internet.. Fertility friends, ******** and ebay lol

Need to get my ass of the sofa and stick a load of washing in..

Jillyhen

Ps are there many on us on ********? i now im friends with a couple of girls


----------



## Katie789

Strawberry, im sure your cupcakes are to die for. Im a slave to al  things sweet, but think am the only person on the planet whos not on ******** so cant peek at them!! 

I dont know how many times ive logged on this morning. Im praying for you babyd xx

Katie


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastc.... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!                        CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Thats amazing news. Wishing you an amazing pregnancy.xx

Hope everything ok Babyd...       

Jilly good luck for tomorrow... I'm sure you are glad to be getting back into it again. I hope your consultant has answers for u x

Strawberry... I also had a peek at the cupcakes? Do you do delivery? Probably best if you don't!   

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## mollycat

your all making me want cake lol... jilly u will have to add me to your ********, not on FF much these days, know a few girls on ******** from here, misse included lol.. anyone is free to add me debby catterick power

Misse - hope you have that letter to send to origin tuesday evening lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Debby

I have just sent to a request.. How spooky was that lol

Babyd i hope you got good news im on and off  here like a lightswitch!

Thanks all i just want to know when we can get started again.. Anyone know if its long?

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen good luckfor tomorrow. As far as I know they like you to have a couple of bleeds but I think that there is a waitin list too so not sure huni sorry 

Babyd: I hope all is ok

Hello to everyone else am on phone so forgive any mistakes please x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

LastC, massive congratulations to you and DH, so happy for you both.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks

im still logged on to hear from babyd

I joined the private list oct 10 and and im on my 4th bleed. Will se what they say and go from there.

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen it was 8 months from signing til we got our letter, but we didn't have a review cause it was our first go. Hopefully it won't be long now huni xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls - thanks for thinking of me but unfortunatley its a bfn - both myself and DH are completely devastated, as most of you ladies only know too well.  Only calming myself down now enough  to write this message.

Congratulations Lastc im sure you are over the moon, so pleased for ya!


----------



## MissE

Babyd i am so very sorry darling  . Have been thinking about you all morning. This is such a cruel journey, take some time for you and DH to come to terms with your news. We are here when you are ready. Sending you big hugs.                     

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

im so sorry hun       to you and dh. I have been thinking of you all morning and didnt want to log off incase you came on.

You know where we are if you need us.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Tessykins

Babydreams, I'm so sorry for you hun - I, and probably all of us on this board, understand exactly what you're going through and I'm sending you my prayers and support.

You may not believe it at the minute, but you will get through this and you'll soon be ready to dust yourself down and carry on


----------



## patbaz

BabyD. I am so sorry huni. We all understand and are here for you whenevr you need us. Take some time now with dh and treat yourselves well. It is so hard but you will get there. Only strong women go through this and you will come out the other side.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babyd I am so sorry pet. Like the girls have said... we are here whenever you need us. Thinking of you pet xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Babyd, so so sorry for you and DH, look after each other, and like the other girls said we are here if you need us


----------



## Katie789

Oh babyd,  im so sorry for you and dh. Nothing really prepares you for the pain of this despite knowing its possible. Take care.

Katie xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats lastc heres to a happy preg 
am so sorry babyd
@misse thanks hun xxxx
@patbaz i remember hun what a fast year that was eh?cannot believe how quick x


----------



## lastchancer

Babyd i am so sorry fro your and your DH - habing been there myself i know what you must be feeling - it will take time but you will be able to move on an decide what course of action you want to take next 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, was having a nosey on the to hatch website, the one that is running the lottery. It seems you will be able to buy tickets soon, is anyone going to buy a ticket?  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

I have no idea what that's about Emma nevr heard of hatch!! 

MrsB: to me it's been a long year huni. So much happened. It feels like years since I was in hospital with ohss !!


----------



## MissE

Hi Pat, it was in the papers a few weeeks ago and there is a lot of debate about it. They are running a lottery, you buy a £20 ticket online through the "to hatch" website and you could win £25,000 worth of tx, it covers tx, travel, accomodation etc. i think the tickets are available from 30th july.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi ladies

Babyd how are you feeling now pet?   

MissE do you just put in to google "to hatch" and thats that?

Im in 2 minds if i want to do but im not very lucky but then if you arent in you cant win!

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Emma. Since being on holidays I have been in a bubble and seem to have missed a lot . Don't know if I will buy one or not. But I suppose it's worth a try??
Pat
xxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

I registered with the To Hatch website when the lottery was announced. Am willing to try anything. Last week when I looked all the clinics who are taking part are European as no British ones would sign up to it.


----------



## MissE

Jilly from what i can see you goole to hatch, then you need to register with them (its free). There is a link on there for the lottery and when it opens you will buy your ticket from that website. I couldnt win a bunfight in a bakery but as you say if you arent in you cant win.

Pat i think i might buy one, dont think i could win but might as well try.

Heavenli does it say which clinics are signed up. At least the prize covers all your travel and accomodation, one less thing to worry about.

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

A statement from the woman who is launching the lottery just said 3 had signed up and that one was in Spain. The Spanish clinic also have doctors in Harley Street, London.

Heres the press release:

http://surrogateparenthooddetails.info/ill-launch-games-for-cancer-drugs-and-care-homes-too-claims-ivf-lotto-lady-daily-mail/


----------



## MissE

Thanks heavemli, that is really interesting.  

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Ok Girls am going to need a bit of help.... Have been in the worst form since yesterday. My poor DH can't look at me or I burst out crying! I always said I was going into treatment with a sensible head and realistic expectations. And when my treatment was cancelled I tried to think that it was better to be cancelled because the RFC misjudged my dosages rather than something wrong with me. And better for it to go wrong at that early stage. Now I'm just really sad  

Its not been made any better by my mother asking me why I was in a bad mood today. When I told her I was upset about my tx being cancelled her response was... " It could always be worse... you could be dying of cancer"!!!!! 

Am relying on you girls to say something wise and motivational to get me to catch myself on!


----------



## MissE

Dont know about being motivational huni but i think you have got to allow yourself to have a few off days. We invest so much in tx and are not prepared for setbacks and it is so frustrating when it doesnt go to plan. I think you are expecting too much form yourself at this stage, you need to be upset and vent for a bit. You will pick yourself up again soon.   
As for your mum, she just doesnt understand fully. I think that is her way of dealing with you being upset. My mum would be exactly the same, but i know she doesnt mean any malice, it is just that she doesnt understand all the details and doesnt know how to deal with the disappointment.
Just take it one day at a time and you will soon be fighting fit again.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Heavenli huni,
You have just spent the last couple of months filling your body with hormones!!! Its going to take a while for those to clear from your system and that is bound to make you all weepy and have mood swings that's normal. Add to that the fa t that you had geared yourself up to do one of the most stressful things you could possibly do only to be told at the last minute sorry we have to cancel. You have every right to have sad days and weeks it's perfectly normal. The problem is only those who have been through it understand what you are going through. Just remember that whenever someone tells you to catch yourself on, your ff's will be here to give you whatever support you need! 

Pat
xx


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli you go ahead and have as many meltdowns as you need to get over this - as Pat says no-one else knows what this is like and everyone deals with things diff - there is no rule that says you have to be over this in so many days. 

MissE , i had decided to buy a ticket if was bad news but on reading that article not so sure as didnt realise that the funds had to be used in a foreign clinic - i know the spanish clinics have a good rep but its the time off work for travelling etc that i dont think would work out for us. 

dont know why the british clinic are not agreeing to it as at the end of the day its raisign money for a much needed medical area - not so sure thou about the woman's plans to extend this to cancer drugs for patients but then agin not having been in this situation i cant relate.

to me this is just the same as the national lottery which no-one had any objections to at all.  

hope everyone has enjoyed thsi sunny day as i think its due to leave us soon 

xxxxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks girls... was beginning to feel like I was a hysterical woman who had no reason to be upset! Poor DH keeps asking me what he can do.. he said today that he is upset also but feels he has to be strong for me 

I think British clinics are not signing up to the lottery because they feel it is unethical. I think there was quite a bit of scare mongering in the press over this story.


----------



## patbaz

Hey lastc . I have spent the day in the garden and am now as red as my husbands tomatoes and I have suncream on!!  It would be lovely if this good weather stayed!!


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

Lastc and babyd have been thinking about you both all day. Having never had a bfp ive been imagining what the first day must be like, and hoping we all get there someday. Babyd, your wee heart will be breaking, and i hope you and dh are getting all the support you need to see you through  .

Heavenli, the girls have said it all. Your bodys going through so much with the medicines, plus the disappointment of having your chance to be a mummy stopped suddenly its no surprise you are upset. I was exactly the same with dh. I cried for days when i didnt make it to transfer last year, and did the same after my bfns. I think i cried more with dh as i could let myself go with him. He never cried in front of me as like your dh he feels he has to be the strong one. He lets it out in other ways, think thats just a man thing. This whole thing has def made us stronger as a couple, even though we didnt think that was possible. We are reminded of that everytime it doesnt work out, and just try to be grateful that we are lucky enough to have found that love. 

Jillyhen good luck tomorrow. Have you the list ready?? 

Katie x


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi again ladies
babyd - there is nothing else I can say that I haven't already but you know I am here for you honey wen u feel upto "talking" thinking of you loads     

heavenli - you are entitled to melt downs.    It's a tough old road.  I think mum's can be a bit flippent cos they are hurting so much inside for us as we are their little girls at the end of the day.  I tried and tried and tried not to cry near my mum on thurs (my meltdown day!!) but it ended up i did.  and I know it hurts her like hel* and ur mum will be the same.  

No I defo won't be buying a lottery ticket!  I can't wait to see the back of all this to be honest.  And thankfully my hubby feels exactly the same!  We have had clomid, OI and now the IVF and it's enough for us.  If it works amazing, if not we have each other and we are going to move on and get our lives back again.


----------



## Katie789

Strawberry, i feel the same. As much as i want to keep trying until i have a baby, i desperately want this process to be over, and cannot wait to have my life back and not have to think 'that might clash with treatment', or we cant afford that as we need to save, etc. 

One thing thats actually just sunk in this weekend is how much ive distanced myself from my friends. Just the usual stuff like not going out drinking in case it ruins my chances, and also because i dont feel like ive anything in common with them anymore as they are all mummies. Not being able to get pregnant has impacted on everything and it will be such a relief when its over.

Katie  xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Katie its so nice to hear someone who thinks along the same lines as me!  I take my hat off to a lot of the girls on here who are willing to go through this time and time again - we just can't.
With the OI I had to be scanned 2-3 times a week so we weren't able to go on holidays etc and you can see below the other palava's I have been thru lol.  We seem to spend our lives saying well we will wait and see what happens and we are sick of it!  We just want to be us again and do fun things with 30 something's shud be doing!  I would love a baby to complete our family but I am so so grateful that we have each other and we are v blessed with 2 of the best neices we could wish for so we will never be lonely lol.
I have watched my best friends marriage crumble and now divorce after 5 attempts of IVF and still no bfp and my heart breaks for her and I just can't get to that stage.  We said from day 1 - one shot and IVF then it's back to life!  Really is too short isn't it!
x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Babyd and dh i am so very very sorry, sometimes there are just no words


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Lastc fab fab news huni  im delighted for you and dh x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello girlies 

i wont be doing the ivf lottery either, i jus want to have my fet/s now and if it doesnt work out im closing the door on infertility, i have an amazing dd and although it kills that i cant give her a sibling i still have her and shes growing up way to fast, im not going to look back at her childhood with regret!! hope i hav'nt upset anyone talking about j 

jilly and misse good luck for your reviews

heavenli im sorry to hear your tx was cancelled

patbaz goodluck with the fet

big hellos to anyone ive missed, on my phone and cant read to far back  x x


----------



## sparklyme

Babyd just want to say how sorry I am.  There are no
Words to make it easier


----------



## sparklyme

Lastc I'm made up for you.  Take care of yourself and enjoy the next 8months


----------



## patbaz

Jilly good luck today huni. I hope you have all your questions answered 

MissE are you all set for tomorrow

Danni thanks for your kind wishes 

Afm I think I might have sunstroke. Was in garden all day yesterday and at a BBQ yesterday evening and I am as red as a tomato. I did have suncream on but still got burned. I have a sick tummy today and bowel issues   any advice??

Pat
xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good luck today Jilly


----------



## mollycat

babyd- so sorry it didnt work out for you pet, my thoughts and prayers are with ya   

jilly- hope all is going well at your review x


----------



## lastchancer

morning ladies thanks for all the well wishes -  first day over me and still keep going back looking at test to check def 2 lines showing. just been having little sharp pains on both sides of down there so assume thats the little one bedding down - also my boobs are really sore at night especially.

just a quick question - the citrone gel has 15 tubes in the pack but i forgot to take it last night - does this matter now that we have tested?

pat - try cutting a beef tomato and rubbing all over sunburn - my step dad swears by this.
jully - good luck at review today 

big hi to all you other ladies - have to get house fully cleaned today as back to work 2mor - dont know what i'm gonna wear as couldnt fit into trousers before i went off !


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Good luck today Jilly xxx


----------



## mscott96

Jillyhen said:


> Whoopee new home
> 
> I p EC ET OTD Outcome
> Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie ICSI 09/08/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenli ICSI Cancelled TX
> Patbaz FET 02/08/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jillyhen ivf ? isci BFN 01/04/11


----------



## mscott96

Jillyhen said:


> Whoopee new home
> 
> I p EC ET OTD Outcome
> Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie ICSI 09/08/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenli ICSI Cancelled TX
> Patbaz FET 02/08/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jillyhen ivf ? isci BFN 01/04/11
> mscott96 icsi 26/07/11


----------



## Strawberry*

morning lovely ladies
thank you all for the lovely comments re my cupcakes!  yes I do make the toppers myself but no don't deliver lol.
Babyd - your in my thoughts continually   
Lastchancer - yep it will be little one setteling in nicely   
sorry to hear about the sun stroke!  I swear my aloe vera gel for sunburn but not sure on sun stroke!  Looks like the sun has left us again anyway!
afm - well more drama!  I was back at the rfc today - and when I went in I told the nurse I had taken a period on Sat - she had obv got out of the wrong side of bed today and snapped "then what are you doing here" I told her I was told to come for more bloods and she said there was no need cos a period meant I had downregulated -    i just snapped back "well I was never told that so I didnt' know!"
I asked when i could get a new schedule and was told "when someone has time to do it!!!"
So left feeling very miffed    I then had to ring as I wanted to check if I had to continue with the double dose of nasel spray or go back to single and got a lovely nurse who asked me all the in's and out's and went and checked for me.  She rang me back and they can't fit me in now until 5th or 6th September    So I will have sniffed from June to Sept   
No one said it was easy - right !?
x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

lastc the niggles is defintiely just the little one (or ones) snuggling in.  

Strawberry that is awful huni, some of the nurses definitely need to learn how to be a bit more compassionate. Cheeky mare!!!!     Cant believe you have to sniff for so long huni, it is just so unfair.       Your cupcakes look fab, i'll have to get some recipes from you. I'm always on having a nosey.  

Jilly hope your review goes well today.   make sure you ask lots of questions.

Pat hope you feel better soon, you poor thing. Someone told me natural yoghurt spread on you will take the sting out of the burn and drink plenty of fluids.  

A big hi to everyone else. Will be back later to catch up properly.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

strawberry cant belive how insensitive that nurse was - i also had started my period when i went for bloods and the nurse said to me oh then we dont need to do this test but she did it anyway and it turned out i still hadnt DR properly - Af came on full later that week and i was then put back a couple of weeks - cant believe its gonna be sept for you now - the nurse i spoke to said they only like to do 6 EC in a day so this is prob why its taking so long - they have to wait till some other poor soul cant go forward to free up a space.


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, Jilly, hope you get some answers today and goodluck for tomorrow Misse.

Strawberry, what a cheeky cow!  My af is coming and I'd have just been in the mood for her    Do you want me to go down to sort her out?      

Lastc, delighted that you're getting wee snuggling down niggles.  Is that crinone gel you've mentioned?  I know that when I had FET that if we'd got a BFP then we had to continue taking the gel until the first scan. Check your schedule or contact the clinic to confirm.

Molly, I can't believe how far along you are - only a matter of weeks now!!  Still so delighted for you X

Girls, I got flippin roasted yday too - I lay in garden for about three hours reading and even though I could feel myself burning I still didn't budge!  You'd think I'd have more sense!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well.XXX  We have our review on 19th August and then we'll sign up to go again for our last FET.


----------



## MissE

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN









Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP (please be true)  
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN  
Katie ICSI 09/08/11















Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx








Patbaz FET 02/08/11















Jillyhen IVF 16/03/11 18/03/11 01/04/11 BFN








IVF ?ICSI















Strawberry IVF 02/08/11 05/08/11 19/08/11















Gillip IVF Failed fertilisation








ICSI July/Aug 11















Ineen FET 07/06/11 ??















MissE ICSI Aug/Sept 11















Gilly80 ICSI















Tessy FET   
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11  

Just thought i'd update the list.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

I think ive let myself down didnt ask that many questions   

Dr McManus said everything had seemed normal orginally had 7 embies collected 3 where abnormal and didnt make it, 2 where only 2 cell and the 2 that i had put back in where 4 cell.
We have signed the consent again and the only wee snag that i have 2 lose 2 stone before i can go again.. Im to ring here when i do so im in crap form as i dont think i will shift it all.   

However she did mention that they may up my drugs this time but when i said to her that i was very sore and i felt as if my tummy ws very heavy she then decided not to up them because of that and the pcos.

Hubby didnt speak to me in the car the way home as he is determind to get me to join firness 1st which is my worst nitemare.

So im back in limbo.. I may get one on the dentists to wire my jaws!!  

Hello to everyone else babyd how are you hun?

Strawb what time where you there? I may have saw you in the waiting room

Sorry im not mentioning everyone i quickly logged on and im late back for work. Will be back on later to read all the posts

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

It sounds like there wasnt much you couldve asked anyway. It sounds like it was a case of just not working this time around.

I would pass out at the prospect of joining a gym too but a very good friend of mine has pcos. She was trying for over two years to get pregnant and had just gone for initial gp appt when she joined a gym. She wasnt that heavy (around size 14) but decided to join the gym in work. After three months hard work she fell pregnant naturally. Maybe thats an incentive?? 

Strawberry god love you having to dr til sept. Maybe its a lucky thing to have dr extended if lastc is anything to go by! 

Afm, stimms start tomorrow. Big bloater belly here i come  

Katie 

Good luck tomorrow emma. Hope you dont come away


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Jilly Katie is right it doesn't sound like you could have asked anything more. I'm sure you are upset and worried at the prospect of having to lose two stone. Its very daunting! I hate the gym and try to walk instead and have been going to slimming world. Have lost 1 1/2stone without being strict at all. Half the time I don't even follow the diet. Maybe you would consider it? Its very good because you can eat as much as you want when you want... you just have to limit certain things. I have PCOS also and I have found my symptoms are getting better as I lose the weight. (Saying that I'm getting weighed tonite and feel like I have put on half a stone!)

Strawberry... I'm glad I'm not living with you over the next month.... Let's hope DR is kind to you and you don't turn into a demon like I did!   I'm sure you are disappointed and fed up that you can't get going sooner! As for that nurse... I would complain. There is absolutely no need for her speaking to you like that! Next time I would just say that to her and then ask for a copy of the clinic's complaint procedure... that should shut her up!   As for the cupcakes... it's probably a good thing you don't deliver! My diet would totally go down the pan!!!  

Last C... so excited for you!    

Katie.. Good luck with stimms in the morning. I'm sure you are glad another   is here!

Babyd... thinking of you honey. We are here when you need us xxx    

Hope all you girls get over your sunburn soon. You think we would know better!


----------



## Strawberry*

thanks girls for backing me up!!!  No I can't beleive I have to DR this long either lol. all I can say is so far it has been kind to me thank god with no side affects other than really really tired - was anyone else tired?

Jilly    it's not easy.  I too am at slimming world (only joined last week mind!) so maybe we can all support each other.  Your H should be a bit more supportive tho    I was in RFC about 7.50 today and just went to sit my bum on a chair wen I was called!

Katie - I said the same thing to my H about lastchancer too lol

I have to go up on Wed to collect my new schedule and more spray!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Strawberry I was exhausted during DR. Couldn't believe how tired I was! How are u finding SW?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Girls, Have finally changed my profile name from the one my hubby used when he set up my profile on this thing! Hope its not too confusing x


----------



## Katie789

Strawb, im finding myself very tired this time around. And getting increasingly hungry. All preparation for the tummy expanding during stimms! 

Cat, i thought we had a new member when i first loggd on. We will get used to it quick enough. 

Anyway on the skive til five, then home to dive into a delicious sticky toffee pudding my dh has made me as a wee treat.

Katie xx


----------



## Tessykins

Jilly, I just want to add to what the girls have said about Slimming World - I also go to it and I lost two stone in about 4 months.  I too have PCOS and had been overweight for years, my turning point came last year when I was shopping for an outfit and realised that I needed a size 18 in it!   

Well, I refused to buy it and joined SW - I had been on and off diets for years (including Weight Watchers) but Slimming World is the first one I've stuck to - I find it easy to follow and I'm never hungry as I snack on fruit and Mullerlights all the time!

The only exercise I do is walking - I despise the gym and just couldn't face it, but I take my dog for a two mile walk every day, which I really enjoy and it's now a habit!

I'm now a size 12/14 which is great for me - I still go to SW every week to get weighed but I don't follow the diet strictly - I'm just more mindful of what I eat.

I really would recommend this pet - I know it's bloody depressing to have to watch every bite, but it'll be worth it in the end


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Trying to catch up, Hi to everyone from sunny Gran Canaria, weather beautiful and having a lovely time.

Babyd I´m so so sorry huni, give yourself time and be kind to each other     

Lastc  Congratulations huni so delighted for you     

See you all soon xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly it sounds like there wasnt much more you could ask. I'm sure tyring to lose 2 stone is daunting but maybe as the other girls said joing SW would help you. You can do it sweetie, we are here to help cheer you on.   

Strawberry how are you feeling now?   

Cat like the new name, had to look twice to be sure it was definitely you.  

Tessy how are you doing huni?  

Ineen hope you are enjoying your holidays and the lovely sunshine.  

Babyd how are you doing huni?  

Irishd how are you missus?  

lastc hope you are well, have you come down from   yet?  

Pat how are you feeling now huni? Hope the upset tummy has settled a bit for you.  

Katie hope you enjoyed your sticky toffee pudding.   i do like sticky toffee pudding but my favourite is hot chocolate fudge cake.   YUM YUM!!!!!!!

A big hi to all the other ladies. 

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Finally sat and read all posts..

I got a toasting 2 over the weekend and instead if a nice even tan i have a red chest and arms after wearing a vest top..

Ive tried slimming world and im thinking of goining back to weight watchers again but im gonna trya it at home for a week to see how i go.. 

Im impressed myself this eveing and did awork out.. I used to go to curves and the one near me closed down and is now womens gym so i gt myself changed and away i went and 40 mins later i have 30 mins of cardio and some weights.. veru impressed with myself.

Enough about me..

How are you all.

Strawb what a cheeky cow she def got out of bed the wrong side. There is no need for rudeness even tho it is a mon morning..

MissE good luck for tomorrow.. Who are you seeing?

Ineen hope yu have a lovely hol.

Irishd, lastc, Pat, Katie,Tessy, hope you are well

Cat you are def trying to confuse us.


----------



## MissE

Well done Jilly, dont know where you got your energy from after working.   You should be impressed with yourself doing all that   . 
Thanks huni, i think i am seeing Prof McClure tomorrow, thats who i usually see for appointments. Going to chat to him  and see what he has to say, then we'll decide if we go to origin under him or try someone different.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls.....   

Jilly- didnt know the rfc had brought in the bmi thing already, im sure you were stamping your feet in the way out the door  you will lose it fast im sure, i wouldnt bother with the gym just get out with the dog around the forest while the weather is nice! hope its not to soon till the next tx starts!!

misse- all the best for your review tomorrow   

tessykins- feels like ive been pregnant for ever now.. been such a long road ( from nov ) and still 5 weeks to go ...   your last few embryos bring you the same luck mine did!!!      

Lastchancer- i wouldnt worry to much about missing one gel, if your schedule says to continue phone and get them from your gp! i had loads of cramps the first 3 months!

hope everyone else is ok, thinking of you all x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Just wanted to say good luck to MissE for tomorrow... hope u get the answers you want x

Hey Ineen.. hope u are having a fab holiday. Am very jealous

Jilly... well done you! Thats some going girl! All your hard work will be so worth it x

Hey to everyone else. Hope u are all well xx

Sorry for confusing you all! I meant to change my name months ago and only figured out how to do it today. My DH thought it would be funny to name me Heavenli! Men! lol 

AM just back from SW...  only have 1.5llb on over 2 weeks so am well pleased. You have no idea what I have eaten in past 10 days.... have been so bad! Am back on the sugar wagon now tho... that 1.5llb needs to come back off!


----------



## lastchancer

morning ladies my we have been busy the last few days ! 

JillyH - i'm gonna jump on the SW bandwagon here as well - my mum is size 22-24 and she joined after years of yo/yo dieting and has lost a stone in 6 wks - she says she is never hungry (although very windy due to the fruit lol) and she does not excercise at all (my DH keeps saying thats great but imagaine what you would have lost if you did excercise ! i could slap him sometimes) - hopefully this will give you a positive view and it wont be long before that 2 stone drops off. 

MissE - thanks for updating list - you seem to be the only one who add a new member without losing someone else's details. good luck for your review today as well - hopefully you will come away with a plan set x

Cat(heavenli) - confusion only temporary as read your signature strip - although if DH set your name you got off lightly - dread to think what my DH would have put lol - how are you feeling now? whern do you hear back from the hospital board ?

Ineen - thanks and hope your enjoying the sunshine !  

MollyC - not be long now - those 5 wks will fly in - you got all sorted for the wee one's arrival? i checked schedule & it said to take gel for 14 days (but theres 15 in the pack) so phoned and the nurse said if ICSI not to worry about taking anymore (wonder why you have to take for longer on FET ??)

Pat - did you try the tomato or yougurt ?? hope you tummy has settled down a little - i think theres a bug gign aroudn as my sis had it on sat as well. 

Katie - good luck with stimms

Hi to Tessy/Gilly/GilliP/Mumstheword/Plusone/Strawberry/IrishD/DanniD/Mscott and anyone else i've missed out 

AFM - starting to go ropund the bend analyzing everything - now worried that no longer having sharp twinges in belly although boobs are still a little sore (but not as much) and not sure how to feel - cant seem to get really excited as afraid of whats gonna happen at scan. althoguh i'm back at work today so i'm sure that will keep my mind off things for a little while each day. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies just quick one to wish MissE all the best today xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck today MissE


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girlies

Just a quick log on while my instruments cool down. Will be on again later.

MissE how did you get on?

Mollycat, she wanted to me get 2 stone off as they had trouble getting to to my right ovary and she thinks this could be down to my weight and that it be heathier for me.. 

Sorry no personals 

Jillyhen x


----------



## lastchancer

hey ladies just home from work and am knackered, lower back is killing me and been having twinges all day so just gonna lie down and relax (prob fall alseep like did last night) but just wanted to pop on quickly to see how MissE got on today - hopefully it is full steam ahead xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry only getting on now. Review went well, saw Prof McClure. Apologies now cos this is gonna be a long one. Cant tell us why it didnt work, said our  options are go  again or give up. I said i wasnt ready to give up and he said "ok then" and filled in forms for next go.  I asked him what we would do differently next time to prevent ohss, told him i spoke to 2 different clinics and they recommended short protocol or metformin ( cos they say i have PCOS). He felt metformin was not something he wouldnt try cos he feels PCOS is mild and i just have a high antral follical count. He feels we should start on a lower dose of stimms, start scanning from day 3 and scan more regularly. He said it is all made very complicated by extent of endo and adhesions. I asked if the adhesions would affect success of tx and he said it would a bit but not much andhe wouldnt be keen to do any more suregery cos the last one was so complicated with ovary and bowel involvement.
Then he suggested DR for 3 months before stimms next time to try to settle the endo down a bit.   My poor hubby!!!!!! If i'm on sprays for 3 months i'll be like a total zombie.
Anyway he is going to arrange for us to go to origin under him and he said he would be in touch with an appointment. Hopefully it wont take too long.

Hope you are all well. Will be back later for personals.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Oh emma, thats great, i hpe you get started again soon. Its good to get answers and know where you are going. 

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Emma that brilliant, why cudnt we have seen him..  

How are we all?

Babyd how you doin hun?

Took myself off to the gym again tonite really gonna try and do this but with so much on in AUgust i dont know if i can.. Has anyone else had weight issues?
As dr mcmanus said we cat go for our next go until i shift the weight and ideally we should wait a year. Yeah right!!

Lastc, have you got your head round your bfp ?

Ineen hope you are enoying your hol

How warm was today? I was working in Ballycastle today and the surgery was a absolut oven was so glad to get away even tho it was later that usual.. Fingers crossed it stays till the weekend.


----------



## patbaz

MissE that's good news!  Hope you can get started again soon . Prof mc clure is really nice but very straight as well. I always get the feeling with him that he is always doing his best for you. 

Babyd how are you huni??

Jillyhen I was told to loose weight also. I lost 2 stone before tx last year with sw, but I had put 1 stone on by the time this review had come around. But they didn't weigh me this tx 

Hello to everyone else 

Afm my tummy is still up the left. I had to increase my progynova to 4 a day today and I feel worse today than before. I feel constipated but still have the runs . Has anyone else had this??

Pat
xx


----------



## MissE

Pat sorry to hear your tummy is still giving you trouble. Are you taking all your hrt together? The nurse told me if you take all the pills together they can cause side effects and she said if i experienced anything try taking them spread out, 2 morning, 2 later in the day. I just had some nausea this last time with hrt, never had anything with previous 2.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Emma. I am taking them all together cause I am worried about forgetting to take them but might try that tomorrow. Are you feeling better now that you hav had your review??


----------



## MissE

Try it huni, it might help settle your tummy.   I'm feeling quite good, felt Prof was very genuine. I have been concerned about the endo affecting tx, at least we know there are things we can do. Hopefully he will get something sorted with origin fairly soon.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Emma i will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Just a quick one from me tonite heading to bed so tired!
MissE glad you feeling a little better.  I LOVE prof!!!!  We paid initially to see him in Ulster clinic at the start of all this and he has done his upmost for us and i trust him with my life.  He did my endo op last year in Ulster clinic and i have never felt so much at ease going to theatre.  He is very honest and that's wot i like no bullshi*ing!!  
Maybe me being on spray june - sept is a good thing then for my endo too    lol.
hope your feeling a little more optimistic tonite


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

hey girls,

Hope u are all enjoying the weather! 

Lastc.. how are you pet? Still on   I'm sure. Although I'd say you have just swapped one set of worries for another. You have another 18 years and beyond of worrying like this. Better get used to it now!   I don't know when I will hear from the board about my tx. I have to email Dr W next Monday if she hasn''t rang me before then to get my AMH results and formulate a plan of action. I think she is only taking me to the board after my AMH comes back . 

Ineen... Hope ur  having a fab holiday! 

Patbaz - how are u feeling today. Hope your side effects going away really soon x

MissE - am so pleased yesterday went well. Fingers crossed 3 mths of DR will sort you out. Although I wouldn't want to be DH after about the 2nd week! lol  

Katie, How are u? How are u getting on with stimms?

BabyD, am thinking of you honey. And am saying lots of   for you. I hope u are being kind to yourselves xx

MollyC - I'm sure the next 5 weeks will fly! I hope u are doing lots of nice things to treat yourself before they go out the window! lol 

Jilly - I'm sure you are so disheartened pet. But you can do it! Can I give u a little advice tho.. be kind to yourself. I know u feel u need to do something NOW to shift the weight but please be careful pet. Two nites at the gym in a row isn't good for anyone. Your body needs time to repair particularly if you aren't a regular gym goer. Three times a week at the gym is plenty. Don't forget Zita West advises against too much exercise. I really can't advocate for SW enough. I know you have tried it before but it does give results. And fast. I was told by several consultants and my GP that I would never lose any significant weight because of my PCOS and underactive thyroid. I tried so many diets which never worked. Now I don't even feel like I'm on a diet. I am losing the weight slower than some at the class but I am still losing most weeks. 

Hey to everyone else I havent mentioned. How are you all? 

C x


----------



## mollycat

MissE- fantastic news, the 3 months of DR seem like a nightmare though, so glad they are trying a new protocol with the fresh cycle.. hope its not to long before the ball is rolling again.

Jilly- omg how you managing all that gym in this heat, id be like a bucket of sweat   ... I'm not to good at exercising, i lost a stone before TX with just cutting out the rubbish and walking every other night, as the girls have said, don't be pushing yourself to hard, life is hard enough!

cat- love the new name   , not doing to much of anything lol, keep dipping in and out of the sun as i got burnt at the weekend   hope you get to hear soon when your TX will start, the waiting is the worst part for sure.

hope everyone is well and enjoying this lovely weather   

hugs


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Quick post because I'm supposed to be working!

MissE, thats great news hun, hopefully you will get going again soon.  

Jilly, I have weight issues too hun, my bmi was at the higher end of origin's range (but still ok under RFC when we signed forms) so I joined weightwatchers a couple of months ago and have lost nearly a stone so far. Like you I can't stand the gym so convinced DH to get me a dog last year and now walk him every day. You can do it hun, you just have to find what works for you. For me its easier to set myself little targets instead of thinking about the total figure I need to lose, I am going with the thought that it will be easier for me mentally to think about shifting half a stone and once I get that then move on to the next half stone (with a nice treat at each one).

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## lastchancer

hi ladies just a qucik pop on to see how everyone is doing - being back at work is killing me lol - although most of the guys at work know why i was off i wasnt advertising our news (only confirming if asked) but one of the girls was so excited she let a yelp out and almost choked me with excitment so now everyone knows lol

doing ok - still fliting from really happy to worried sick but i think we are all like that - have to keep reminding myself that most people dont know they are pregnant at this stage and then have to wait until 13th week for a scan - at least i get one at 7 wks (although thats the scariest part at min) 

boobs still tender and belly has the odd twinge - last night was the first time i didnt have to pee in the middle of the night for a week - dont think yesterdays dinner agreed with me as dodgy belly all day - evertime think its a P cramp i take out my test and remind myself how strong the line was lol

anyways - enough about me - hope you all got a chance to enjoy the sun before he went away - good news thou he's due back saturday - yeah !

Jilly i know SW has changed their plans so maybe if it was the old plan you tried last time the new one would work for you ?? or i like the idea of getting a puppy to force you to go walking (although it just wouldnt be practical for us with work) - hows your dad doing now?

Katie - when are you in for EC?

Pat - hows yoru dodgy tummy doing ?

Irish i like your thinking - my DH had agreed with me (if things hadnt worked out) that he'd give me £50 for every pound i lost when i started bikini diet lol

Cat - good luck for monday !

MissE - Origin are usually very quick so hopefully you will har in the next couple of weeks - hows your Bro doing now?

Strawberry - thats where i'm heading now too lol - enjoy 

hi ti everyone else i've - will get a catch up in couple  of days 

ps - anyone know how long it will be before i hear abotu scan appointment??


----------



## Katie789

Hey, everyone. Just have two mins to catch up. Jilly, well done on your efforts the last couple of days. Are you going to be one of those people who get addicted to exercise as they enjoy it so much  

Lastc, have no idea about the scans but its bound to be coming your way soon! 

Pat hope the tip emma gave you helps.

Afm, day two of stims. Going okay. Bit too warm for the hot water bottle though. Dh nearly freaked when i brought one to bed   

Really have to go. Will get a better catch up tomorrow xx

Katie


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Heavenli i hope you dont have to wait too long to hear from the board about your tx.  

Molly i'm so excited for you, i hope the next 5 weeks fly by and your LO arrives safely.  

Pat how are you today, hope you tummy isnt too bad today.  

Lastc it is natural to feel anxious but hoping everything goes smoothly for you. Sorry hun, not sure about the scan, hopefully you'll hear soon.  

Katie hope your follies grow well for you huni, i'm sure you are roasted with a hot water bottle in this weather but it will be worth it. Let me know if you want your dates added to the list.  

babyd thinking of you huni, hope you are ok.   

Strawberry hope you are ok, prof is lovely. Maybe you being on the spray longer will help......hopefully it will.  

A big hi to all the other ladies. If anyone has dates they need added to the list let me know.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone, you've all been v busy as usual!

Misse, I'm so delighted to hear that things went well at yesterday's review and that you'll soon be getting started again.  I've never met the prof but he sounds brill - I pray that this will now be your time pet XXXX

Katie, pleased to hear that you're stimming.  Where has the time gone??  A hot water bottle would have caused me to combust earlier but I could be doing with one now!  I     that it goes well for you love.X

LastC, still so happy for you!  The next two and half weeks will fly by till you see your wee bubba(s)!

Jilly, good on you for going to the gym.  I think Last C said that the SW programme has changed and I would just like to endorse that - I do their extra easy plan and I have to say that I find it 'extra easy'   I never went near the green or red days.  Saying that, since I finished work for the summer I've been eating all round me and I didn't bother going for my weigh in today as I'd been eating out and barbequing all week!  I'm for London on hols next week so I'll not be depriving myself there either but I'll get back on track when I come back.  Small steps will get you there   

Hello to everyone else.  Apparently the sun's returning for the weekend - yeah!


----------



## lastchancer

hey girls - scan date 15th august at 10.15am ! now i have that i am gonna try forget about and concentrate on work 

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls - sorry i havent been on in a few days been trying to come to terms with our failed cycle.  Its been so busy but im going to try hard to catch up with everyone... here goes

Jilly - i few of my friends have went to SW and the swear by it.  I wish luck, its going to be tough but you can do it and two nights at the gym in a row - You Go Girl!

Lastc - i hope the 15th August flys in for you, im sure your super excited but nervous too, im   for you.

MissE - hopefully you'll here from Origin soon and you can get going again  

Katie - hows things stimming going?  I felt that that during stims with my hot water bottle, i was lying in bed swealtered at night but i still brought it with me ever night, DH thought i was crazy 

IrishD - how are you?

Mollycat - 5 weeks to go, so exciting, im sure you cant wait, have you everything in?

Cat - you confused me no end today but i like the name change  .  Any word from Dr Williamson?

Strawberry - well my lovely cupcake friend, DR until Sept ... OMG poor hubby!  Did you get your new schedule yet?

Patbaz - hows things with you hun?

Ineen - so jealous!  Hope your having a ball! 

AFM - DH and i havent decided on what our next step is, dont know if i can go through another cycle again but i suppose in time we can make that decision.  We are heading away for a few days this weekend so hopefully the weather stays good.  We have also decided to book a holiday for Sept and are debating on going to Egypt for 2 weeks, anyone been?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey Babyd.. Welcome back pet   I hope u have a lovely weekend away. It sounds just like what the doctor ordered! I hope u and DH are being kind to yourselves and don't put any pressure on yourselves to make a decision about anything right now. You need to recover from everything you have been through. xxx As for Egypt.... I have never been but to be honest I would be nervous about going to that part of the world. They have always had a high level of kidnapping and suicide bombings and since their government was overthrown a few months ago I'm not sure how things are there now. Maybe a little research on the internet could help? If the price of your holiday is suprisingly low I would question why....

Lastc... yeah! 15th is not too far away! Better keep yourself distracted til then!


----------



## mollycat

morning girls.....

katie- you sure made me laugh at the thought of taking a hotwater bottle to bed   at the moment im sleeping just on the sheet, wishing ya loads of    for this TX   

babydreams- hope your wee holiday gives you the boost you need and refreshes you ready for your next step. Ive been to Sharm El  Sheikh twice its very safe and i love it, people so friendly and snorkling is an amazing! one thing i will advise is to go to a good quality hotel, first time we went 5star and had an amazing time, second time was 4star and we ended up with food poisioning ( not great being stuck in doors for 3 days fighting for the loo )   we went to the pyramids in Cairo, to Luxor to the Valley of the Kings and to Jordan all on day trips... i will be back again some day!

Lastchancer- great news on getting your scan date! im sure your willing the time by now   

who took away the sun today?   could really do with coving my bra strap lines in from my burning last weekend   i would use fake tan but they make your white bras look like they have been washed in mud   

hope everyone is well!!


----------



## patbaz

Hello ladies

I hope everyone is well. 

MissE. Tummy is much better thanks for the advice huni 

Cat(heavenli) name change confused me a little bit  how are you doing?  Any more word on next tx??

Lastc. Great news about your scan. Bet you can't wait to see the baba or babies 

Strawberry; dr til September?? I think my dh would totally divorce me if I was sniffing til then. But as Emma said it may help with your endo and get a fabulous BFP 

BabyD it'd great to see you back!!  Enjoy your weekend it sounds fab. I hope that you and dh take more time to spoil one another. 

Jilly good for you with going to the gym. I know that you can loose the weight. And remember that we are here fir support anytime 

Katie how is stimming going. When I did my stimms I was an emotional wreck. 

Hello to anyone else I have missed

AFM. I have my lining scan tomorrow . I am really nervous cause last time I had to stay on hrt for longer and et was 2 days loafer than scheduled. Say a prayer for me!!

Pat
xx


----------



## gilly80

Hi ladies

I seem to keep dipping in and out at the minute. Everytime I start reading I have to stop, it makes it all so real starting again. So I want to apologise to everyone for not being better this cycle. 

Well I really am starting, I went for my drug and scheduling appointment this afternoon, start down regging on the 1st of august. 
I still feel this is our last attempt, I want my life back, I want control over my money, my time and to be able to make plans without thinking about treatment or it's outcome. I know if we do have a baby I cam kiss goodbye to all of the above  but I can cope with that. 

Im on my phone so can't read back at the minute but I promise to be on and catch up properly. 
That turned into a complete me post oops sorry 


Gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome back gilly80. Good luck with tx.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat glad your tummy is doing better huni. Good luck for tomorrow, hoping your lining is behaving itself and growing thick.         

Babyd good to see you back huni. Hope your weekend helps you and dh relax and it will give you some time just for the 2 of you. A holiday away sounds like just what the doctor ordered.   

Lastc hooray for getting a scan date, i'm sure you are ecited to see baba or babas.  

Molly hope you are well.  

Gilly good luck for your upcoming tx. If you want o give me your dates for ec and et later on i'll add them to our list.         

Cat how are you doing huni?  

Jilly how are you feeling today huni?  

Irishd how are you doing lovely?  

Tessy enjoy your holiday away to london, a wee break will do you the world of good.  

Strawberry hope you are ok and dr isnt giving you too many problems.  

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

hi ladies just home from work shattered but just wanted to pop on quickly and say good luck for 2mor to Pat for scan 

also congrat gilly90 on getting drugs and a date to start 

will catch up with everyone over the wkend 

ps - glad to see your still lurking babyd - enjoy your weekend break 

xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Emma & lastC

Am freaking out a bit!!  I just want thngs to go smoothly this time 

Pat
xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good luck tomorrow Pat


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

Pat good luck for tomorrow, I hope the scan goes well  

Emma, Im not sure theres any more dates at the moment, if it all goes to schedule EC will be 8th or 9th August and your already up to date on that one. So organised!!

LastC, thats great news your scan has come so quickly. It must be so exciting  

Babyd, i understand completely how you feel about not being sure you can go through another treatment. We have all been there. i dont know if im   or just a stubborn donkey for having four full cycles in one year. i looked at Egypt earlier in the year and it looked absolutely stunning. It looks so exotic but the prices are so reasonable - that was even before the trouble earlier in the year. I know a few people who have gone there and they have all come back (despite some of the husbands wanting to swap thier other halves for camels  )

Gilly80, I hope it is third time lucky for you hun. You got a step closer last time, but have got the t shirt and i know how nervewracking it is to go through it again when youve had a negative outcome  . im going to try a few simple yoga poses before bed every night and when im feeling stressed to try and help me relax and stop me thinking about treatment so much. Maybe something like this would help you feel better about it all

molly - im such a warm person anyway. its killing me taking the flippin thing to bed. im sure its thrown out as soon as i fall asleep, but as im all over the place during the day, theres not way i could use one when im at work. i couldnt even use those sticky heat things. id be dripping with sweat. if i didnt have one at night time id feel like i wasnt trying hard enough and beat my self up over it. 

Tessy - hope you have a fab time in London, im v jealous.

Strawb, i hope the mood swings are staying away. 

Cat - anyword from Dr Williamson??

Hi to everyone else - irish D, ineen, jillyhen. Hope you are well xx

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Gosh you have been a busy lot, i havent been on since yesterday afternoon and of my so much to read and ive forgotten all already.. he he

How are we all?

Welcome back babyd, a weekend away sounds wonderful im trying to get hubby to go away round the bank hol weekend or a week but now we have a wedding that weekend..So that scuppers that.

Gilly how do you feel about starting again?

Katie, Ineen, Patbz, MissE,Tessy,CAt ( still confused about the name change) hope you are all good.

Molly, wont be long till your little bundle arrives..

Lastc the next couple of weeks will fly by roll on the 15th..

Katie im laughing at you taking the hot water bottle to bed..  

As for me..I fed up looking at salads    but have been to the gym 3 times this week and naughty me went for tea last ite with the girls but had healthy chick bang bang and no dessert..I dont feel as bloated as i havent ate bread since monday.

Dunno if me goin to the gym is working or not but my arms are aching.

We have the clearblue ovualtion kits so gonna try hard ourselves..So i better get my dates right..

Almost fri again where does the week go? Anyone got any nice plans..

Im away on to ******** for another hour whilst watching single handed hubby is at rugby training so ive my head shared for a while  

Knowing me i will be back on again before bedtime...

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

I'm going to work backwards 

Jilly I'm not sure how i feel at the minute,after 2 cycles that have not even got to egg transfer it sure does put a dampener on any positive thoughts. Good luck with the weight lost.

Katie how are you getting on hon, how far along are you at the minute?

Lastchancer such fab news, I'm sure you are over the moon but trying to stay grounded.

Emma I don't know if i want any exact dates up at the minute just incase, if thats ok.

Patbaz good luck for your scan tomorrow, fingers crossed everything is as it should be.

Cat hope you are coping with your disappointment, i have been there and it does get easier.

sorry if I've missed you still trying to catch up at the minute,
I came home from work put my drugs in the fridge and my schedule in the cupboard I really think I'm trying to pretend it isn't happening

speak soon 
Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## gilly80

oh forgot to add how much cheaper we found the royal than our last private go with gcrm

gcrm icis-£3700-
        drugs £1000 aprox

royal icis- £3210
        drugs high dose £401


----------



## patbaz

Good morning girls
Just out of scan and all set for et on Tuesday 
I had dr joy scan me. I haven't come across her before! Am freaking out a bit. While she was scanning me she said and you have endo. I said not that I was aware of and she said oh you def do!!  Then she said oh there is a cyst here with blood in it. Then said lining fine you know the protocol and left!! Now feel like doing et might be a waste of time 
Any thoughts??

Pat
xx


----------



## lastchancer

Pat good new on ET - i had DR Joy for EC and she was able to tell me just by looking that i had had some treatment down there (2 trips to colposcopy cinic prior to both prev TX's) - i think she is just very matter of fact and likes you to know that she is aware of everything little thing yo reasure you that they have not overlooked anything in your treatment. 

i wouldnt worry about the cycst as they are common and if she thoguht it was goig to pose a problem she would have arranged for it to be drained.

just focus on those babies coming home 

  and prayers for you and your DH x


----------



## Katie789

Pat, like lastc says if the cyst was anything to worry about she wouldve said. Roll on tues!!! 

Gilly, i try to forget about treatment as much as i can and pretending its not happening is the best way. I did that the whole way through til the last week of 2ww last time and i was so relaxed. Think as this is most likely our last time im dwelling on it more which is why im jumpin into a yoga pose everytime i think of tx. Its a good distraction but dh and work colleagues think im kp nuts   that combined with a hot water bottle in july isnt good. Someone will be phoning the men in white coats for me! 

Least its friday, woohoo

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi, just a quick one from me.

Pat just wanted to say fab news about your lining, its all systems go for tuesday.  As the girls have said, if she was worried about the cyst she would have said so try not to worry. Just keep thinking positive thoughts for those wee snowbabies coming home.       

Will catch up properly later.

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

hiyas   

a wee quickie from me too,hope you're all well?

will be starting iui within the next day or two ( when    shows up).

so wish us luck, i'll come back and say a proper hello as I'm in work right now n bein sneaky


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girlies, 

Pat.. congrats! All systems go for next week then! Try not to worry as the girls said if they thought the cyst and endo were going to cause problems they would have said. I'm sure it was a shock to be told that tho. Don't forget your  . Am saying lots of   that this is your time xx

Wee Emma... good luck with the iui! I just read your signature... can I ask why you were able to move back from IVF to less  invasive tx?

Katie...   at you and the hot water bottle. But you know what.. who cares!

Gilly... u seem like u need some   Its hard to get your head around all this and I know I am always afraid to hope in case I am disappointed. Take care pet xxx

Hey to everyone else. Sorry for no personals. I started typing this 30 mins ago and got caught up in 3 phone calls since then! 

AFM - Still no word from Dr Williamson. Have to email her Monday to see whats happening. Think   is working on me. Am very sore.. In places I'm not normally sore but I assume thats the side effects of the drugs wearing off? 

My DH bought me a blackberry yesterday as a treat! He made me close my eyes and told me to wish for something nice to happen and then put the box into my hand. He said it was a treat for having been through so much. Needless to say I cried my eyes out for half and hour! lol 

Have decided to go back to work early and keep my leave. So am going back on Mon. Meh! 

Is anyone doing anything nice over the weekend? I'm going to Belfast tomorrow for the Pride Parade - showing some solidarity for my little brother. So am really looking forward to that. And then heading to Derry for the nite to visit the in - laws and go out somewhere with DH. We haven't have any alcohol in 6 mths... so should be interesting! 

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## wee emma

"Wee Emma... good luck with the iui! I just read your signature... can I ask why you were able to move back from IVF to less  invasive tx?"

no idea   

could be because the first time round doing iui worked better and went smoother than the ivf? really don't know.


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls 
Thanks for kind words still freaking out a bit. I have asked about endo so many times but always told I was fine so I got a bit of a shock this morning!  Anyway am off to Donegal with my dh and 3 nephews who are all under 4 so hopefully I will be kept busy and not have time to think about things 
Have a great weekend everyone

Pat
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Hope you are well...

Another weekend again.. Time is flying

Patb good news for your transfer..

Wee Emma i didnt think they could do iui after ivf.. 

Cat how good is your hubby that was nice of him.. Mine is a lazy sod !!   

Not much craic with me i went to the gym tonite and did an hours workout so thats me until monday.. Have been so good all week and have not ate a bit of bread so im hoping there is some weight off.

Lastc how are you feeling?

Patbaz hav a lovely weekend away, i think the weather is to be good.

For those who are on ******** its so nice to put a face to a name..

Im logging off for the nite ladies, mite get on tomorrow but have a hen do all day!!

If im not on hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Katie789

Good morning everyone,

Having to spray early in the morning is wick at the weekend! Cat your dh sounds great. Wee surprises are the best. I got a nice top from mine this week to cheer me up as heading out tonight with a group of friends who im gonna have to lie to about not drinking. Dreading it already, but at least i wont be hungover going for scan in the morning.

Pat, enjoy your wee trip with the nephews.

Jilly have a great time at the hen.

Cat, itll be nice for you and dh to let your hair down after so long not drinking. Make sure you wobble home and fall into bed! 

Wee emma, good to see your getting started again.

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend planned too. Will let you know how get on tomorrow.

Katie x


----------



## lastchancer

Happy weekend girls sounds like most of us have something planned - i'm sitting here in work bored out of my head - just havent been able to get motivate since came back and from onday onwards it a new month ans i will have to work like a trojan to get my figures up.  

have been doing ok - less twinges in belly but boy are my boobs sore - not complaining thou as all sysmtoms are good news that things are still on track (right?) - my mum is callign over 2mor to get baby seats etc for my niece coming to stay and she is bringing me packs of poundland tests so i can do these over the next 2 weeks to keep my head sane lol (dh would go mental if knew thou)

sorry for the me me me post - will get personals doen when at home and have more time 

xxxxxx


----------



## mscott96

mscott96 said:


> Jillyhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoopee new home
> 
> I p EC ET OTD Outcome
> Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11  16/07/11 BFN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie ICSI 09/08/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenli ICSI Cancelled TX
> Patbaz FET 02/08/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jillyhen ivf ? isci BFN 01/04/11
> mscott96 icsi 26/07/11 29/07/11 12/08/11
Click to expand...


----------



## lastchancer

EC                  ET                OTD              Outcome
Irishd      ICSI      30/06/11      03/07/11        16/07/11          BFN  
Lastc      ICSI      07/07/11      10/07/11        24/07/11            BFP (please be true)    
Babyd    ICSI      08/07/11      10/07/11        24/07/11          BFN   
Katie      ICSI      09/08/11                                                       
Heavenli ICSI                                                                    Cancelled Tx  
Patbaz    FET                          02/08/11                                     
Jillyhen    IVF      16/03/11      18/03/11        01/04/11            BFN 
            IVF ?ICSI                                                                     
Strawberry IVF  02/08/11        05/08/11          19/08/11                   
Gillip      IVF                                                                    Failed fertilisation 
              ICSI July/Aug 11                                                           
Ineen    FET    07/06/11            ??                                             
MissE    ICSI Aug/Sept 11                                                           
Gilly80  ICSI                                                                               
Tessy    FET                                                                               
mscott96 ICSI    26/07/11                              12/08/11


----------



## Katie789

Ladies, rfc was busy this morning. And so warm that i was nearly falling asleep!. Dr mcdreamy, ive finally met you. What a smile he has. Anyway hes upped my dose to 300 as not responding well. None at all on left ovary and four on the right. If i get four thatll be great as going on past cycles if we get two transferred the rest are never good enough to freeze anyway. Id rather have a few good quality than loads of not so good ones.

Anyway what a perfect day for dvds and treats on the sofa.

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Katie,

is this your first scan? as you say having 4 on one side is good and hopefully this hgiher dose will give you lots more on the other side - you have the right attitude re quality over quantity at least 

when are you back in again ?


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies,

katie good news that you have 4 follies on the right and hopefully the upped dose will make some more grow for you.         Dr McDreamy is very pleasant on the eyes, isnt he    Must say he is the only one makes me blush when doing scans.

Lastc hope you are doing ok huni.  

Hope you are all having a nice weekend. Me and hubby went to the seagoe with mum and dad last night for tea, it was lovely. Have been out in the garden this morning getting lettuce and carrots for dinner.
Is anyone going to the Craigavon meeting on wednesday night? If anyone wants to go but feels a bit nervous pm me and i'll give you my mobile number and meet you. There'll be buns too.  

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Am to phone tomorrow for bloods and if i need an extra scan they will tell me then. Will have to go back for more drugs anyway as will only have enough to do me til tues as they had given me enough for 112 everyday and have to take 300 instead. As soon as mcdreamy came into room he commented on my dose before scanning me which makes me question who calculated it in the first place. Why request details of previous txs then completely disregard them I did say this when i had my planning appointment but was just told that was how it was done at rfc. Still, at least i was only dropped for couple of days and there was no probs getting it sorted today. Just means an extra trip to collect more drugs during an already hectic week in work. Am finishing on friday for three weeks annual leave. Woohoo! 


Mscott, congrats on being PUPO!! How many little ones have you got on board? Do you have any to freeze? 

Katie xx


----------



## mscott96

Have 2 on board and none suitable for freezing so fingers crossed, thanks for asking. I'm still trying to find my way round the site.you will be glad of 3 weeks off I'm sure x


----------



## MissE

Mscott congrats on being . Hoping your embies snuggle in tight.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies,

well been so many updates not really sure what everyone has been up to - must admit being back at work means i've been able to read but getting to post as often and the memory is really going to pot lol

Mscott - congrats on being Pupo looking forward to getting another BFP on this thread soon xx
PatB - not be long now till your ET - how are you feeling?
Strawberry - your EC on same day as PatB#s ET - are are you feeling?
MissE - havent been to Seagoe for food in ages but it was always lovely - and you grow your own veggies as well as bake ! your Dh is a lucky man!
Katie - good luck for bloods 2mor  - and your 3 weeks off will do you the world of good - hopefully the weather will come back for you.
Cat - hope you hear good news 2mor from DR re review board ps - hows the hangover ?
JillyH - hows was your hen do ? did you go overnight ? are you joining Cat in the hangover department?
Gilly - how you feeling now re this TX? 
BabyD - you still lurking in background? have you had your review appointment yet? hope your doing well xx

AFM - did another poundland test when mum came over this afternoon and the line was so dark it was almost black - made me much more relaxed as the one i did on thrus was very light compared to the test line and this one was the same on both lines - 7 more to keep me sane over the next 14 days lol

night all - gonna get the spare roon ready to sleep in as DH sick and i dont want to catch it 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all? Did you have a lovely weekend..

What a busy one for me.. Was so tired yesterday had a fab time at the hen day/night.. Wasnt an overnight one thank god spent a fortune as it was..

Having a quick lurk as it feels like ages since ive been on.. Sorry no personals..

Will be back on at lunctime to read properly

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Strawberry*

hello ladies!
Sorry it's been a while I had sooooooooooo many cupcake orders at the weeeknd it wasn't funny lol
Jilly - glad you had a great time at the hen 
lastchancer - i did exactly the same with the tests!  It's really not good for us lol.  
MScott - congrats on being PUPO   
KAtie - so glad you met him    he is my fav doc ever!  Both easy on the eye and very patient and caring hope i run into him again soon hehe - let us know how the phonecall goes today
babyd -     
afm - I can't even remember if I told you all I got my new schedule   so if someone could be so kind to change my dates on the chart!  I should be going in for EC tomorrow    new EC date is 5th Sept and thats as much as they have given me - that prob change too    so I am still sniffing away!!


----------



## lastchancer

EC                  ET                OTD              Outcome
Irishd      ICSI      30/06/11      03/07/11        16/07/11          BFN  
Lastc      ICSI      07/07/11      10/07/11        24/07/11            BFP (please be true)    
Babyd    ICSI      08/07/11      10/07/11        24/07/11          BFN  
Katie      ICSI      09/08/11                                                        
Heavenli ICSI                                                                    Cancelled Tx  
Patbaz    FET                          02/08/11                                    
Jillyhen    IVF      16/03/11      18/03/11        01/04/11            BFN 
            IVF ?ICSI                                                                    
Strawberry IVF  05/09/11                  
Gillip      IVF                                                                    Failed fertilisation 
              ICSI July/Aug 11                                                            
Ineen    FET    07/06/11            ??                                            
MissE    ICSI Aug/Sept 11                                                          
Gilly80  ICSI                                                                              
Tessy    FET                                                                                
mscott96 ICSI    26/07/11      29/07/11                      12/08/11            


Strawberry thats it updated now for you xxx good luck


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

How are we all - its going to be a quick one from me as im only back to work today after taking last week off, just couldnt face it  .  So anyhow can someone enlighten me, im still having cramps in my lower stomach and lower back, i took AF last tuesday but i wouldnt normally still be sore.  Is it normal to be still having bad cramping at this stage?  Im debating whether to contact RFC nursing staff or not, does anyone know if they will still speak to me even though im finished my cycle or should i just go see my own GP?


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
Well just back from Donegal. Had a fab time but am wrecked. Just dropped dh off at work so am on my own for the evening!!

MScott. Congrats on being pupo . We will be on 2ww together fingers crossed. 

Strawberry bet you are glad to get your dates huni. It's not too far away 

MissE hope you had a good weekend 

Katie how are you huni??  Any word on your bloods?? 

Jilly  glad you had a good weekend

Cat. Anyword on the review board??  I have my fingers crossed for you x

LastC how's pregnancy treating you . You must be spending a fortune on tests !!!

AFM: am worried about tomorrow . What if embies don't thaw What if et is cancelled?? Totally irrational I know but I don't think that I will get a wink of sleep tonight!! We haven't told anyone about this tx and I am feeling a little down today. Had a little cry with dh earlier. Why is everything so hard  I have got to get my PMA back ASAP. 

Hello to anyone I missed and sorry for the little rant there. 

Pat
xx


----------



## patbaz

Hey BabyD

Its nice to see you on here again. I don't think it would hurt to phone RFC nurses. If they can't help you then go to your gp then!  I hope you feel better soon huni xx

Pat
xx


----------



## mscott96

Thanks everyone for your best wishes this 2ww is just driving me crazy one min i'm so positive the next total opposite. Loving the phrase PUPO makes me feel better every time I read it.  
I'm sending good luck and lots of positive vibes to you all


----------



## mscott96

Pat

try to keep your PMA we will be on 2ww together, positive thoughts for you tommoro


----------



## babydreams282

Patbaz - Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow huni, i'll be   for you, try to get some sleep tonight, easier said than done.  sending you some     

mscott - dont think ive spoke to you before but just wanted to say congratulations on being PUPO - i hope the 2ww flys in for you and your get your BFP.

Strawberry - hoping August flys in for you  

Jilly - putting a face to a name is always good, how are you feeling today after your hen on Saturday?

MissE - hows things with you, any word from origin?

Katie - hows things with you?

Cat - any word from Dr Williamson?

LastC - 14 days and counting, lets hope it flys in for you  

WeeEmma - congrats on getting started again, i wish you all the best and im   for you.

Hi to Tessy, Gilly, Danni, molly, irishd and anyone else ive missed, i hope your all keeping well.

AFM - bit the bullet and rang RFC - appt tomorrow at 3pm, they think it may still have an infection, so glad i rang them now, dont want to cause anymore damage.


----------



## lastchancer

Patb - good luck for 2mor - stay positive and just keep the image of the little embryo beddign down at the forefront of your mind - thats what i did thru all that faith healing my dad did on me even thou i dont belive in it - as for the tests - they are only £1 for pack of two in Poundland - they dont have the plastic covering just the paper strips so that why they are so cheap but they are exactly the same as the ones that cost a fortune. 

BabyD - boo for being back at work but i guess like me the bills aint gonna pay themselves - sorry to hear your still not feeling well but at least they RFC havent brushed you off to the GP just cause your TX ended - hope your feeling better soon x

Mscott - i know exactly how you feel - you analyze every little twinge you get and feel like your going insane lol 

hi to everyone else this eve - gonna go make dinner as i'm absolutley famished and been feeling a little queasy all day


----------



## Katie789

Babyd, good job you rang them as def wouldnt want to cause any damage down there. Good they can see you so soon. 

Good luck tomorrow patbaz, hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Strawb, the fifth of sept. Oh my goodness!!! 

Didnt really get much out of call except confirmation ive to stay on 300 tomorrow and wed then get another scan on thurs and they will make another decision about dose then. So another trip to rfc tomorrow as not enough gonal f, then back on thurs. Hope i see dr mc dreamy. He would make the hassle of getting there and parking melt away..........

Hope everyone is well

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Babyd hope you are ok huni. Glaad rfc are looking after you, hopefully they will sort things out for you.  

Pat glad you had a nice weekend away, good luck for et tomorrow. have everything crossed for you huni.        

Katie hope the higher dose has made a difference for you.        

Lastc hope you are ok huni.  

Mscott hang in there huni, sending you loads of pma.                   

Cat hope you get good news from the tx board huni.  

Strawberry glad you got your new schedule, it wont be too long coming round huni.  

Jilly glad you had a good time at the hen night. Hope you are doing ok.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Babyd god love you hun you have been to hell and back..

Surprisingly enuf i feel fine after the weekend, for those who are friends with the on ******** the pics are awful i look a right pudgy pigeon.

Weighed myself on fri seemed to have 4 lbs off and then last nite i had nuthing off wasnt overally bad over the weekend so i took myself off to the gym tonite and boy am i sore..  

Enuf about me how are you all?

mscott congrats on ebing pupo..

I cant keep track on you all who is at what stage etc, i need to be on here every hour.. he he

MissE how are you?

Patbaz your weekend away sounds bliss, glad you had a lovely time.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

Im away to wash the dishes.   

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies

Katie I'm sure being on the higher dose will work, thats what happened to me the last time, i was only 2 days late for EC because of it.

Jilly good for you going to the gym and doing dishes lol

Patbaz good luck for tomorrow I'm sure it will all be grand.

Strawberry i think we will be having EC around the same time (too lazy to look at schedule)

Babyd glad you rang the royal, sometimes we are too scared to make a fuss but we need to listen to our bodies.

lastc, please try to stop worrying (easier said than done i know)

Mscott congrats on being pupo.

Hi to everyone else still not in the swing of this yet.

Afm well the only new thing is i started sniffing this morning and I'm already blaming my short temper on the drugs, well every cloud and all that lol (DH would argue that I'm always Short tempered)

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls

Just had myself a bath to try and chill out . I am still nervous but what will be wil be. Please say a prayer for us tomorrow. Dh is making me a cup of hot chocolate he is such a sweetheart . He has also got a DVD organised so gonna watch a film then go to bed. 

Hope everyone is well 

Pat
xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck today Patbaz


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

We are a bit quiet today, i logged on thinking i would have loads to read..

How are you Patbaz?

Babyd, good luck for your appt today.

Im absolutely aching today think i must have overdone it.. Hopefully the weight will start shifting soon    trying so hard.

Hope the rest of you are all good.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Sorry for not posting over past few days. Have had a busy few days and haven't been in great form. 

Good luck to Patbaz and Babyd today. Hope u are both ok x

Sorry for  no personals. Am absolutely exhausted ... Think I am going to have to lie down for an hour. 

AFM - I emailed Dr Williamson yesterday and got reply just saying that my blood results look good and she will write to me. The plan was for her to now take me to the review board to argue my case. Looks like it was the RFC's F*** up after all! Am so pleased I have lots of little eggs in there! I know they say you can judge what age you will go into the menopause at by your mother.. and my mum didn't go into menopause until she was 53. So I reckon I should have another 12 yrs of fertility ahead of me! 

Hope u are all well... am away off to feel sorry for myself and try and get some sleep xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls

Thanks to everyone for sending me good luck.  Well I have 2 grade B embies on board!!  Dr Joy did transfer and it didn't go so smoothly!!  It was quite uncomfortable I don't remember it being like that last time. Prof McClure was there he is so lovely. I think that he was there to supervise dr Joy!!  Anyway I know that this sounds stupid but I have been really weepy since and have had several cries. Poor dh doesn't know what to do with me!  I need some PMA. 

Cat good news about dr Williams 

Pat
Xxx


----------



## lastchancer

PatB - firstly congratulations on being Pupo !!! , as for the weepiness. its only to be expected especially if it was a very difficult transfer (i found mine bad as well - the worst part of all treatment in my opinion) Dr Joy did my EC but not my ET so cant comment on her skills. 

i think after all you have been through and the worry about your little ones not surviving the thaw its natural for your emotions to  be all over the place - you cry as much as you need to as long as your not stressing yourself out. 

i will be looking forward to a very good 15th august - my scan to confrim all ok and your test to join me in a BFP


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Congratulations Patbaz on being PUPO, i'll be praying hard for you.  You look after yourself for the next two weeks.  

Cat - good news glad Dr Williamson has been in contact with you, i hope you get good news soon.  My mum didnt get married until she was 36, had her first baby at 37, then another and me at 43 - so if im anything like my mum i havent plenty of time too  

Jilly - it has been quiet on here today, hasnt it, im normally like you i come on thinking im going to have pages and pages to read and then im dissapointed when theres only a few  .  Make sure you let those muscels rest before training again and dont over do it.  Your doing really well. Oh love the hen party pics.

Hi to lastc, misse, katie, irishd, tessy, danni, mollycat, gilly80 and anyone else ive missed.

AFM - just back from the Royal with Prof McClure and i have Endometriosis, he did a scan and an internal examination, he said Dr McManus put it down on my notes at ET that she could see some Endo.  He said it feels like it has spread far back.  Have to now have an MRI scan done to see how far its spread and i will most definately need surgery.  Think im in shock. Cant understand why this wasnt spotted before i had my tx.


----------



## patbaz

BabyD. I'm sorry you got bad news huni about the endo but spotted now means treatment will help next tx.

LastC my test date is 16th and dh won't let me test early this time!!  But I will be thinking of you on the 15th seeing that wee baba on he screen 

Had a catnap there and feeling less weepy. Bring on the 2 ww


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz, congratulations on being PUPO!!!!! Ive cried on the table after my ets. I think its relief to get there and it has to come out.

Babyd, im sure you are shocked to get this far, have all these tests and only find out now. I hope its treated soon. 

Cat, good news about your eggs. I hope you dont have long to wait for the board.

Afm, collected my extra drugs today. What a palaver. I had to tell the nurse what my new dosage was as yesterdays nurse hadnt recorded anything or organised my script or anything. Couldve walked out of the place with whatever i wanted from the drugs cabinet!! Been gettin some twinges in the left side today. Hopefully thats it kick startin now. When i think back to last cycle i had seven follies, mostly on the  right at first scan. Second scan three days later i had 15. The rest had popped up on left side. Must just be a lazy brute. Hope its working now anyway.

Right, dh shouting me for dinner. Hi to everyone else.

Katie xx


----------



## patbaz

Katie glad you can feel your follies growing. Keep the hot water bottle on your tummy


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babyd... I'm so sorry you got that news today. Like the girls have said hopefully now it has been spotted it can be treated... which can only be good for your next tx. xxx

Congrats Patbaz on being PUPO! Make sure you relax as much as possible and be good to yourself. Am saying lots of   for you and look forward to seeing someone else with a BFP on here!

Katie... keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope stimms goes smoothly for you! You could have got more drugs than u need and sold them!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

patbaz congrats on being . Hope those embies snuggle in tight. hang in there huni, sending you loads of                                to help lift your spirits.

Cat hoping you get good news from the review board. 

lastc hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you, so you can see your LO(s).      

Babyd sorry to hear you have been diagnosed with endo. Hopefully the MRI will give them an idea of the extent of the endo. 

Jilly hope you are ok. Make sure you dont overdo it huni. 

Katie hope the new drug regime has kicked the left ovary into action, praying for loads of follies at your next scan.         

Irishd how are you doing lovely? 

Gilly hope the sniffing is going ok for you. 

Strawberry how are you getting on huni? 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Have been busy baking today. Heading to the Craigavon support group tomorrow evening for a catchup with the girlies and always bring some buns.
Emma xx


----------



## MissE

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN








Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP (please be true)








Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN








Katie ICSI 09/08/11















Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx








Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11















Jillyhen IVF 16/03/11 18/03/11 01/04/11 BFN








IVF ?ICSI















Strawberry IVF 02/08/11 05/08/11 19/08/11















Gillip IVF Failed fertilisation








ICSI July/Aug 11















Ineen FET 07/06/11 ??















MissE ICSI Aug/Sept 11















Gilly80 ICSI















Tessy FET















mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Patbaz, congratulations on being PUPO, snuggle in tight little embies.


----------



## patbaz

Thanks IrishD. How are you doing huni??


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Pat, I'm doing ok thanks, just waiting for my review so see where to go next, not that I think they will be able to tell me much. Have you any plans for the 2ww?


----------



## patbaz

Hi IrishD

Last time I kept myself really busy - too busy I think so this rime I am just taking it easy. We haven't told anyone about tx so have decided to avoid all friends and family for 2ww. We do have my nephews birthday party this weekend but other than that it just me the sofa and a large number if DVD's . I kind of blame myself for last tx not working because I kept myself too busy so all change this time 

Have you got a date for review??  Are you gonna stick with RFC or go somewhere else??

Pat
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey lovely ladies

How are we all.

Patbaz congrats on being pupo..

Babyd you poor thing in a way its relieving that they found something even though its not what you want to hear..I did find my e/c & e/t painful but then they had to hoke and poke to get at my right ovary..

I look like a right elephant in the pics , was a good nite tho 

MissE i will get to one of those meetings yet but they are so far away. Enjoy

Irishd if its the rfc you will be waiting ages for your review.. We where waiting amot 4 months for ours.

Getting really scunnered im eating healthily but nothing is shifting.. Feeling a bit down just want to get started again  dont want to wait ages, i ate a few crisps on sun apart that i havent had very much.. Will turn into  flippin rabbit with all the salad im eating  

To all you other ladies hope you are all well, katie hope the follies start growing

Lastc how are you keeping?

Im away back to work have so much to do, should be on later tonite.

Have a nice afternoon

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Hello Ladies,

It's been very quiet on here today.  I have spent most of the day lying on the sofa watching tv and I now think that I am brain dead  .  

Jillyhen please don,t give up on the weight loss sometimes overdoing it with the exercise can cause you to gain weight but you will find that the weight will drop off all of a sudden, especially if you stick to your plan      needed !!!!

hello to everyone else I hope that you are all doing well this evening.

Pat
xxx


----------



## mscott96

congrats patbaz on being PUPO hope your little embies snuggle in nice and tight


----------



## Katie789

Morning everyone, hope you are all well. Had the gorgeous doc again this morning, who had better news today. Have about seven or eight follies now so hopefully bloods will be good and we'll be on track for ec on tues. Womb lining is also not bad at 7.5. Normally its only 7 on day on transfer so v pleased about that. Especially as ive not had any brazil nuts or pineapple juice. Dont know where my heads been as completely forgot about them.

Roll on fri til i finish work. Am sooooooo knackered at the moment.

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Where has everyone gone, one minute i cant keep up and the next you've all gone quiet.

Jilly - stick at it, just you wait and see if you do you'll notice results soon.  Its so hard to shift and so friggin easy to put on but you'll get there.  

Patbaz - glad to hear your taking it easy, it is a melt and you do drive yourself crazy but you dont want any regrets.  sending you some     

Msscott - how are you feeling?

Lastc - how you coping with the wait for your scan, i suppose your demented but keep the chin up it wont be long coming in.  

IrishD - any sign of your review appt yet?

Katie - So pleased for you great number of follies and yay on the womb lining, your on track now missus.  Cant believe im probably the only one on this site who hasnt even had a glimpse of the gorgeous one yet  

MissE - how are you and any word from Origin?

Cat - How are you?  Any news about the board?

Strawberry -  

Hi to Ineen, Gilly80, Gillip, Tessy, molly and anyone ive missed hope your all keeping well and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## mscott96

babydreams thanks for asking I'm feeling fine just a few cramps at bed time other than that not much, trying to keep myself distracted as every day seems soooo long!! Don't think I have seen the gorgeous one either, I seem to go in and out of that place in a daze. Maybe I have seen him just need a clue on his identity lol.  

How is everyone else feeling today?? Sending   to you all x


----------



## patbaz

Katie that's excellent news on the follies and lining huni . I have a good feeling about you huni xx

BabyD I am doing ok thanks.  No doubt about it the 2ww is tough but I am determined not to have any regrets this time. How are you doing?  Any word on review appointment??

Mscott. I too am tired!  Think it's the gels. I also have a really heavy feeling in my tummy but I have been told that that is all normal so don't worry chick if you gt a few cramps it's normal

Good morning to everyone else. Hope you are all well 

Pat
xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

how is everyone this morning?

Babydreams- Dr McDreamy is hot as long as hes looking at your face not your lady   any word on when you will do another TX?

jillyhen- poor you, im sure your exhausted with all the     keep it up and im sure the   will fall off soon? did you set yourself a goal or are you just going with the flow?

Tessy- great news all is going well, im sure you cant wait till ET now....   this one is it!!! 

mscott & pathbaz - glad things are going well for you both , keep your chin up the finish line is almost here....   bfps all round!

misse- hows things going? oh and what did you bake? ive been eatting rubbish like a horse the past few weeks, got 2 stone on now..yikes just hope i can shift it after the lo is born   

lastchancer- hows things, are u more settled now as time goes on? not long now till your scan

cat-hope your review goes well and they throw you a free go, cant see how they can make you go private after all it was there mistake!  

katie- things seem to be going super, i hope you get your long awaited BFP this time around   

hope everyone ive missed is ok... thinking of you all and sending loads of


----------



## babydreams282

Patbaz and Mollycat - no word on a review just yet.  Ive just be dx with Endometrosis so im waiting on an MRI scan appointment and then i'll have to have surgery, so more tx will have to be after that and god only knows how long all that will take.  Just hope i get my MRI scan soon so i know what im dealing with.


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning all 
Patbaz   yay congrats on being PUPO - hope your enjoying your rest!

Jillyhen - Keep it up you can do it!!!!   

mscott - you wouldn't need any clues on the gorgeous one - once you have laid eyes on him you will know it's him   

LAstc - hope the days are going in quickly for you - I think that wait is even worse than the 2ww   

BabyD - I am so angry for you over this Endo situation.    But like I said to you the surgery is not too bad.  I am so lucky in work to have BUPA so I had my surgery 3 weeks after being diagnosed, but I was told it would be about 8-9 mths wait on Nhs    but that will give u time for a wee break and a   

Love to anyone I have missed   

afm - still sniffing away


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat and mscott hope you ladies are hanging in there. Hoping those embies are snuggling in tight. Sending you both some         

Babyd hope you get the mri soon and the surgery shortly after that. I had surgery in 2008 for endo, decided on surgery in september and had it in december so only had to wait a few months. I even got pg naturally after that despite hubbys motility issues. I'm doing ok huni, no word from origin yet, just using my CB fertility monitor at the mo.

Katie good news that there are more follies, hopefully there will be a good number of eggies and you are still on track for ec on tuesday         .

Molly I baked double choc cake, kelime pie, milk and white choc fairy cakes, rocky roads and shortbread. Girlies ate them at the group last night and the rest were gobbled up by the ones in work today. How are you doing huni? I'm good thanks.  


Jilly keep going huni, you are doing fab and i'm sure you'll notice the weight coming off very soon.  

Lastc not long now for you huni til you see your LO(s).  

Strawberry hope you are doing ok, hope the sniffing isnt driving you too crazy.  

A big hi to all the other ladies.

The support group was really good last night. They had someone in to talk about reflexology and iridology to help figure out where some of the issues lie to cause the body to go out of balance and also how it helps relax you during tx. She was really good, she even has helped people with really bad endo and pcos, to help ease pain and regulate periods. They are hoping to get someone in next month to talk about adoption.

Nearly the weekend, wooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Evening all,

Jilly, its so hard trying to stay away from everything nice, you are doing well to have only had a few crisps. i dont know how id cope without my daily packet of crisps   It will be so worth it in the end though. 

Patbaz and mscott, how are you both keeping Pat, ive been so busy in work trying to cover for someones maternity leave, plus getting sorted for finishing tomorrow that ive not actually thought about treatment much, but i hope your good feeling proves to be right. 

Emma, whenn we were referred to origin we had an appointment within 2 weeks, but that was with the consultant - im not sure if thats changed now the nurses are doing the initial meeting free. although if youve already had treatment im not sure what good that free consulatation with a nurse would be - you already know your options.

Babyd - what about the holiday, did you decide on egypt?

Strawb, is the sniffing going okay? 

Molly, not long for you now, im sure your all finished in work and getting ready for your special delivery.

Cat, any more predictions from those psychic neighbours of yours??

LastC, only ten more days til your scan. How exciting. 

Gilly, hope you are keeping well honey. and you too Irish D.

Well, the nurse phoned me at 3pm today to tell me to reduce my dose so im guessing things are looking okay. Back on sunday for hopefully the last scan before ec. Flipping arm is achin where got my blood took. Things must be bad as didnt even give me a plaster today. she stuck the cotton wool ball to my arm with masking tape. Was wearing a white top (with frigging short sleeves of course) and was bleeding quite a bit so had to keep the flipping thing on . i looked like a real jiprod going into work   . Im sure the people in rfc think im a total  . Today with the stupid Rab C nesbitt bandage on my arm, and on tuesday it was raining so hard i had my hood up like Kenny from south park. i only had a wee hole for my face (couldnt risk getting the fringe wet then go back to work) but i couldnt understand why i couldnt get my hood down so was standing tugging at it for ages before i worked out that it was tied under my chin   i swear your brain is not your own when your on IVF!!

Anyway, am away to get myself a nice big glass of milk and my slouchies on to relax after a vvvv busy day. Goodnight all.

Katie xx


----------



## patbaz

Katie you made me laugh out loud with your story about the hood. On tx at Xmas I burst out crying cause I couldn't get my top off - I forgot I was wearing a bodysuit that buttoned on my crotch. My dh nearly wet himself!!

MissE I am slowly going mad. I am not working or anything at the mo so spending all my time on the sofa watching crap on tv . How are you doing chicken?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well

Pat
xx


----------



## MissE

Pat just enjoy your time relaxing. It does drive you crazy but hopefully it will be worth it.   I'm doing ok huni, feeling quite content at the minute, not as impatient as i usually am waiting for tx.

Katie, i had my free consult in march but am just waiting on Prof  Mcclure to get an appointment organised for me. He said he would sort it but not sure how long it will take for him to do so. have his e-mail so if i dont hear soon i'll e-mail him and ask. Glad things seem to be on track huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Katie, you made me lol too.  We all need that sometimes  
I jumped up on couch with my trousers still on for an internal scan!!!  Mortified!
What a muppet


----------



## mscott96

Katie - you made me chuckle and totally agree your mind is not your own during Tx and it made me remember when we were in for a review in Dec you remember when it was really snowy, well I didn't know they were gonna do an internal scan which would of been fine only I was wearing DH's work socks to keep my feet warm, they were the biggest, thickest, oldest bobbly socks you have ever seen and I didn't even get chance to whip them off before I heard "just jump up onto the bed" from behind the curtain!!! I was so embarrassed I thought about it all day and DH has teased me about it ever since!

I'm keeping well and just wishing every day to pass quickly I'm so impatient at the min and everything seems to annoy me or make me cry, even silly little things. DH has been great though he said last night his head has been a jumble too, I think this is more to do with my grumpiness than anything else lol.

Hello to everyone this morning, hope you are all feeling fine and looking forward to the weekend. Lets hope the sun shines. sending loads of     to you all.


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies and Happy Friday - Yay!

Mscott  - the socks story made me laugh, i could just picture you in a blind panic trying to get them off before the doctor appeared  .

Footprints - the exact thing happened to me at my first appointment, she was like im going to do a internal scan and i proceeded to just jump up on the bed trousers, shoes, socks the lot, she looked at me strange.  Obviously my brain only heard the word scan and blanked the word internal  

MissE - I hope my scan and surgery wont be too far away, im holding onto a little bit of hope that maybe i'll get a little miracle once its done.  Hopefully you'll here from Prof McClure soon and you can get going again.  How do you find Prof McClure?  I really like him, he did my EC and my dx the other day, he seems really nice.

Patbaz -      - Hope the 2ww isnt too bad.

Jilly - hows the exercise regime going? i started back at the gym last night after 8 weeks off, i can hardly move a muscle today  

Katie - the hood story made me laugh this morning too.  It made me think of a few weeks ago i was shopping in ASDA i was coming out and walking towards the car, beeped it opened, put my shopping in the boot and jumped in the back seat.  I was on my own and i was driving!  I blame it on the drugs and not my stupidness    Holiday not booked yet but i think we have def set out minds on Egypt.  Booking this weekend  

Strawberry - the serial sniffer ever!  hope your ok and im sure that alarm on your phone is driving you mad.  Any plans for the weekend?

Lastc - how are you feeling?

Cat - where are you?  Any word from the board?  Hoping you get good news soon  

Hi to tessy, molly, gilly80, gillip, danni and anyone ive missed!


----------



## wee emma

hiyas everyone, hope you're all well?

well had to go to the rfc today for a blood test and scan. The nurse couldnt get a vein in either arm (she had the tourniquet thing on so tight my arm was nearly blue) so she had to get it from my hand. Ouchie.

i was nervous going in there this morning, i dont know why as i almost live there and was babbling to anyone who'd listen. I'm sure they think i'm nuts too


----------



## patbaz

Hi weeemma. It never gets any easier going into RFC. Getting bloods is never pleasant but your experience sounds horrid. Chin up though it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## MaybeBaby79

BabyD - I honestly thought he was going to do an internal scan as in an ultrasound with the jelly belly stuff like before.  When he said 'oh no, an internal' I literally jumper up and ripped off my jeans & pants in front of him   & it was the gorgeous one too.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

We have been busy..

Katie you are a hoot def cheered me up..

Didnt get to the gym last nite as hubby was at home so we have a yummy chinese for tea but i have the chick chow mein which is supposed to be low in points etc but then one of the dentist brought in a milka bar with dime pieces omg so yummy.. So yes im gymming it tonite. I think i may have 4 lbs off but its been up an down.

mscott when i had my transfer im embarrassed my hubby when i was getting stripped to have my e/t i had the stripest socks on poor hubby was mortified even the consultant laughed.. I was so affronted.. Felt i right   

MissE hows you?

Hello to everyone else i need to get off this as ive loads of work to do..

If im not on later hope you all have a lovely weekend

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Sorry I have been a bit awol... I went back to work on Monday 2 weeks early and I have been so busy. I haven't been in the best of form either. But I have been lurking in the background to see how you all are. 

I'm going to try to catch up...

Lastc... how are u my dear? I'm sure u are on the countdown til ur scan... won't be long now!

Jilly.... my how disciplined you are. I hate the gym... can never get motivated to go. Keep up all the hard work and the llbs will fall off. 

Wee Emma... that sounds dreadful! I have very bad veins also and they always get me to drop my arms behind me to get them to pop up. There's no mission they are ever getting near my hand! How brave you are! 

You girls made me really giggle with all your funny stories! I think the drugs kill of brain cells. I turned into a total mess and couldnt remember anything! My dh thought I had dementia!

Sorry for no other personals.. am starving and need to get lunch before I start chewing my arm off!

AFM - have no idea when I will hear about review board. I know they meet on Fri's and I expect they may discuss me today now that AMH results are back. Dr W just said in email she would write to me. 

Have a quick question... how long should it take for me to get my period again? I have been off the sprays and injections for 17 days and I am getting crampy and twingy pains but no sign of AF. My stomach is also still swollen. I dont have regular AF anyway but it had been getting better recently. I just want it to arrive so I can draw a line under this tx... 


Hey to everyone. Hope u are all well. xxx


----------



## patbaz

Cat I took my period 16 days after stopping all the drugs but I had already had ec so not sure how it will work for you huni. I will have my fingers crossed for you on Friday xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Patbaz... I just realised today is Friday so I assume they discussed me today at the review board... I swear I am losing my mind! lol I can't believe I didn't know what day it was all day! lol


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Cat i hope you get good new from the board huni.   It can take a bit longer than expected for af to come as your body needs time to get rid of the meds.

Pat hope you are keeping sane through the 2ww.            

Jilly you are so good doing all that exercise, keep going and the weight will fall off.   I'm ok thanks huni, have been out helping DH in the garden, we are nearly finished the bottom part of the garden where the patio is. Poor DH is wrecked, he has worked so hard.

Mscott hope you are keeping well.  

babyd hope you are ok huni. A holiday sounds like just what the doctor ordered.   I think Prof is lovely, he makes you feel so at ease. He can be very blunt at times but i like that he tells you how it is.

Strawberry hope you are doing ok huni.

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a nice weekend planned.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi everyone,

MissE I am quietly going mad thanks for asking 

AFM. Had headache today and have a face full of spots . I rarely get spots not even when I have af. I am tired and bored doing nothing!!  I shouldn't complain but the things you think about when you are not busy !!!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I am off to my nephews birthday party tomorrow afternoon. I must remember not to lift the baby!!!  He is so cute it's gonna be hard 

Pat
xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning all,

Havent been on since thurs and was expecting to have loads to catch up on but youve all been quiet, which i hope translates into busy having good weekends. 

Had final scan this morning and we are on track for ec on tues and et hopefully fri. Am pleased its gonna be a three day transfer as hopefully we will see if our embies are showing signs of strength or weakness, as typically theyve all stopped at some point in first few days. The longer they keep an eye on them before they go back in the better as far as im concerned.

Hope you are all well, am away to walk the hound while its nice and bright x

Katie


----------



## patbaz

Katie that's good news about the scan huni . So this time next week you will be pupo 

AFM. I went to birthday party yesterday and I did lift the baby ( couldn't resist  ) now I am concerned I have done damage. Oh well. Trying not to symptom spot. Had a wobble yesterday as I was 100% sure that af had arrived and burst into tears. This whole 2ww thing is nuts!!!  I am still talking to my tummy all the time trying to encourage the wee embies to stick. DH is thinking of calling in the men in White coats!!  I keep doing silly things like going to the hairdressers without my purse!!  Was mortified as it was the first time for me in the salon!!  Luckily dh came with my purse so I was able to pay. These drugs are making me so stupid ha ha. Anyone else feel like this

Hope everyone is well and enjoying your weekend. 

Pat
xx


----------



## Strawberry*

hi girls
patbaz - you made me laugh going to hairdressers with no purse!  Jeepers I didn't realise you weren't even allowed to lift a baby on 2ww!  I thought it was just heavy things   


Katie - great news!  glad all was well at the scan!  Roll on Tues hun can't wait to hear your news   


cat - hope you hear soon and hope that period turns up soon   


babyd - hope your not enjoying too many Corrs light   


Still no news from me!  Day 42 of sniffing     lol - have had a nice relaxing weekend.  Going to go to homebase here get couple things we need and then give sugar roses a try!  Busting to make wedding cakes!  Enjoy rest of weekend girls x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks love being a mum - it's just so hard sometimes x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Hope you are all having a fab weekend.

Katie, thats great news on the scan, will keep everything crossed for Tuesday for you.

Pat & Mscott, how is the 2ww going?

BabyD, how are you? Any news on your scan yet?

MissE, any word from Origin?

Jilly, how are you doing?

Strawberry, hope the sniffing is going ok.

Big hello to anyone I've missed.

xx


----------



## mscott96

MissE and IrishD - I truly believe I am very slowly going insane   have not commented in a while as I didn't want to moan and freak out at all the little twinges and constant checks on myself, my (.)(.)'s are sore one min then there not!!! I also still feel very bloated and sorry for myself. keep getting so grumpy too. I guess it's all part of it but the wait is the worst. I don't know if I can wait til fri!!!!

Hope everyone is doing fine and enjoying the weekend x


----------



## patbaz

Mscott. I know how you feel huni but you only have 5 more sleeps til your BFP. Keep positive


----------



## mscott96

Pat - thanks I wish it was just one more as I seem to wake every few hours and think of a million things!!! hope your ok and keeping positive too, it's all so hard.


----------



## patbaz

I think that the hardest part is not thinking about things and not analysing every little twinge or feeling. It does drive you nuts but please God it will all be worth it when we get our BFPs


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning ladies

How are we all?

Hope you all had a lovely weekend..

Im totally shattered today would really love to be tucked up in my bed, not sure if im coming down with summit but im aching all over and feel awful :-(

Not long for you know mscott fingers crossed.

MissE,Katie,babyd,irishd how are you?

Im logging off so much to do and so little time.. Had to get on early felt like ages since i was on  lol

Hope you all have a lovely monday

Jillyhen


----------



## mscott96

morning everyone hope everyone had a great weekend 

AFM got horrible brown stuff this morn seemed to be mixed with the cirone gel stuff! I just cried and cried and now cant help but think it's all over I just want to curl up and not see or speak to anyone, totally gutted   sorry if too much info, I just dont know what to do or think!!


----------



## Katie789

Mscott,

Brown stuff could be a couple of things. As its brown that means its old so could be from ec or et,  or fingers crossed it could be from implantation. The knicker checking every ten mins is something we all do, but hopefully it goes away as quick as it came.

I noticed my boobs were sore yesterday when i woke up. Didnt take the ovitrelle til last night, so am wondering if have ovulated naturally. Im guessing that can happen if the follicle reaches a certain size?? 

Katie x


----------



## mscott96

Thanks for your reply Katie, I will try to keep positive


----------



## patbaz

Katie don't worry about the sore boobs thing as the gonal f can make that happen too. Your hormones are all screwed up with the injecting and sniffing. I had sore boobs before my ec and I got 23 little eggies so don't worry huni. 

Mscott like Katie said brown means old blood - possibly from implantation . So keep your chin up huni. Not long now


----------



## mscott96

Its getting redder now no pains though, I guess in my heart I know it's over, thanks for pma anyway x


----------



## Katie789

Mscott,

Having been there more than once i know how terrifying and upsetting it is to feel that its all over. You really dont want to believe it, or give up but i think we also try to ptotect ourselves and not create false hope. Maybe you should ring the hospital and see if they can suggest anything? When i bled early last time they told me to lie up on sofa and take it easy. 

some people do bleed early on in pregnancy, so please dont give up yet xx

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Morning girls

MsScott, I don't think I've ever spoken (a misnomer, I know!) to you before, but I hope that things work out for you.  It's such an awful time but please don't give up hope just yet.  As Katie said, it's not unknown for a bit of blood to make an appearance.   

Wow, Katie, I can't believe that you're for ec tomorrow!       for loads of wee healthy eggies for you!

Patbaz, congrats on being PUPO!  I hope the days up to test day fly for you and that you get a lovely big bfp!

Hello to everyone else - misse, jilly, lastc, babyd, strawberry, irish d, cat - I know I've missed some of you and I'm sorry    - my head's all over the shop!

Just back from a lovely hol in London - I'm wrecked, hungover and bankrupt but it was great!  Have review on the 19th and will hopefully get show on the road again.  I don't know about you lot but I love having a wee look at prams, cots etc etc fantasising about when my wee bubbas come along (   ) but I would never go into Mothercare or any where over here for fear that someone will see me and start asking questions!  Anyway, when we were in London I went shopping by myself and spent about half an hour in the Mothercare in Oxford St!  Sad, I know but very enjoyable!


----------



## ineen

Morning Ladies, I'm back boy 2 weeks flies in when ur on hols yet I know the dreaded 2ww is awful why is that....  

Haven't a clue where anyone is so I'll try and catch up

Mscott - Hello huni don't give up hope yet,  I had a bleed on day 10 of my 2ww and I still went on to have a bfp. I'll   it's the same for you

Howz everyone else   

Afm I have pretty much bled thru the whole month of July and now seem to heading the same way in August, so I started primulot n tablets this morning in the hope that they give me a decent af and then I'll be able to start sniffing, can't wait to get started again. 
Back to work today, hate going back after hols   

Hope everyone doing ok


----------



## mscott96

Thank you everyone for your   and shared symptoms, knicker checking is every other minute it feels I am def going crazy!! was mistaken about gettin redder as it seems to still be brown and old gel more than anything and really not sure what to think. DH rang the clinic and they said brown ok as long as no red and no cramps as this would be sign of AF, he has come home from work to look after me   tears are full flow every few mins as I'm so scared it's not worked.
Do I still keep using the gels at night or do I stop??


----------



## wee emma

i'd keep using the gels mscott, until they either run out or they tell you to stop


----------



## ineen

Mscott ~ keep using them until told otherwise and rest plenty and let dh look after you


----------



## Katie789

Mscott, thats good dh is with you and youve checked with clinic. Itll hopefully pass soon. But your right, its headmelting. Def keep using the gels and rest up.

Tessy, im the same as you with the baby window shopping. I just go on in and if caught out say a friends just had a baby and im looking for a gift. 

Patbaz youd think id be used to this by now but def dont rem having sore boobs this early. Not that im complaining, love having a bit of a chest!!

Welcome back ineen. Why didnt you bring the sun back for us 

Katie xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies,  

mscott: thats good news that its brown and not red!     keep using the gel like everyone has said!  I have a friend who had what she thought was her period until she was 16 weeks!  She didnt even realise she was pregnant.   Some ladies just seem to bleed all through their first trimester so blood doesnt mean its over huni.  DH sounds lovely taking the day off to look after you, milk it!! I know that its easier said than done but try and relax huni.    

ineen: its horrible bleeding for that length of time.   My period can last up to 3 months, its crazy .  But hopefully things will get back on track for you soon.

Tessykins: your London trip sounds lovely!  DH and I have decided that regardless of the outcome next Tuesday we are going to go away for a few days and pamper ourselves  

Katie: I dont think that any tx is the same and that our bodies respond differently each time.  So dont worry huni.  I am sending you              for ec tomorrow.  I will be waiting to hear how many little eggies you get 

MissE, IrishD, Strawberry, lovebeingamum and wee Emma how are you all doing?

Pat
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls
Well I have just been to the toilet and I had some brown/black discharge when I wiped. Now the worrying really starts. I have had a good cry and I know that I have told others that brown means old blood but that is how my af usually starts 

Pat
xx


----------



## mscott96

Thank you everyone for your comforting words so sorry for no personals I just seem to read and not much sinks in my mind is just elsewhere.

Pat - you should take some of your advise to me and keep positive with your feet up resting i'm   for you and hope you are ok x

Thanks again ladies, your words are very much appreciated x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks mscott 2ww is crazy for us all. I pray that all of us get the BFPs we are hoping for xx


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz and mscott, i have my fingers crossed for you both. Would cross everything but that wouldnt get me too far tomorrow   i know ill be exactly the same two weeks from now if im lucky enough to get that far   . Its a really really tough thing to go through. I hope we all make it to a bfp 

Am dreading tomorrow, but also glad that another stage is finished. Chat tomorrow,

Katie xx


----------



## patbaz

Katie good luck huni xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies, havent been on for a while so i'm a bit lost as to where everyone but wanted to wish Katie good luck for 2mor. 

Also PatB and Mscott - i had stainign with my first TX and still got BFP so try not to lwet this worry you - the gels themselves come out a kinda dark pinky brown anyway. - PMA until Friday 

Hope everyone else is doing ok - i only read over the last page as there seems to have been quite a lot.

AFM - all seems to be goign ok - spent the wkend at my sis helping her pack for the holiday that we cancleed but took that gastro bug and was sick from 10pm until 6am on sat nite every 45mins - thougth i was goin to die as couldnt breathe and it was so violent have pulled the stomach out of myself so was really worried had damaged the bubba - took a test this morn showing faint line btu haveing cramps this afternoon - roll on next monday so i can start a whole diff set of worries !


----------



## mscott96

Thanks lastchancer and hope all is good for you x

Katie - thanks again and good luck tomorrow I will have everything crossed for you, hope all goes perfect xx

M x


----------



## ineen

Patbaz ~ try and rest up and stress as little as possible    the 2ww is awful and so full of uncertanty, but I'll     both you and Mscott get the results you deserve     my periods do that too and it's not nice at all    the pamper session sounds good and it will be well deserved by then   

Katie79 ~ Good Luck for tomorrow huni I'll be keeping everything crossed for you   I did try to bring the sun back but they stopped me at the airport with it....  

Jillyhen ~ howz you huni and ur dad, hope he's well on the mend   

MissE ~ howz you huni and ur bro, hope he's doing ok too  

Tessykins ~ your time in London sounds like just what the doctor ordered    

Lastc ~  Try to relax as much as possible huni, hopefully thats the wee bubba settling in nicely for the long haul   
Babyd, Irishd how are uz ladies all doing   

Afm first day of work over and it feels like I was never away    have started my tablets so hopefully they'll stop the af for at least a bit 

Hello to anyone I've missed


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Just a quick post, wanted to wish Katie the best of luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for a good result  

Pat & Mscott, hang in there, having been there I know how worrying it is, but rest up and keep positive   .   you both get good news  

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

mscott    hun, when is you otd?   As everyone is saying hang in there..

Katie good luck for tomorrow 

Ineen how was your hol? Dad is doing great him and mum are away for a weeks hols courtsey of the travel company he works for. Was up the nite before they left and he was lookingl great. Only 2 weeks till my nieces come over again cant wait to see the

Hello to all you other lovely ladies..I

Im now in my 2nd week of dieting and nothing seems to have shifted absolutely raging, im just hoping im building up muscle.   So mich for trying very hard.. Not impressed at all.

Babyd how are you pet

We have been bust girls since this morning, i didnt get a chance to be on during the day had to go and work in a different clinic so its been a busy day.

Im gonna log off trying to get hubby off the sofa so we can take the dog for a walk..

Nite all Jillyhen x


----------



## mscott96

jillyhen - not till friday, but if i'm honest dont hold much hope its defo getting redder now and I don't think I have any tears left! don't even know if I should test at all or if the gel will even do any good. I know i'm not the only one in this situation and really appreciate all the support and kind words from everyone on here x 

M x


----------



## ineen

Mscott ~ I'm sorry huni that ur having such a rough time    hang in there, it's been 7 years since I had my bfp but I def bled on day 10, have you thot about testing early and see what it says, I know it is hard huni but lots of people bleed and still go on to have a positive result. I'm sending you all my     and     

Jillyhen ~ hols were fab, weather was brilliant and I wish I didn't have to come back   glad ur dad doing good and oooh how nice to get a wee free week, well deserved for what he went thru. As for the diet hang in there and keep going maybe once it starts it'll fly off and they say muscle weighs more than fat, I've been doing the special K and fruit twice a day and then a proper meal at night, I have totally cut out the bread which seems to make a big difference with me, anyway I sure it'll work for you, did you go with slimming world or weightwatchers ~ sorry I cant remember. A girl I work with has been doing sw and she has lost nearly 3 stone, she looks amazing for it and I wish I had some of her willpower...  

Irene
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry only getting on now.

Patbaz and mscott hang in there ladies, really         the staining is implantation and there are some BFPs on the way. I know this whole process is a headmelter but we are all thinking of you both.     

Ineen hi lovely, glad to hear you had a fab time away.   I'm sure you are not glad to be back. Hope the tablets do the trick so you can start again asap. I'm doing ok thanks, feeling quite good. My brother is doing well, he is recovering well now. He moved home to his own house to see how he gets on and to try to get some normality back for him and his ds.

Katie good luck for tomorrow huni, hoping there are lots of lovely eggies.                    

Jilly hang in there with the diet huni, i'm sure in a bit you will start to see the weight come off.  

lastc sorry to hear you werent very well over the weekend. Hope you are feeling a bit better now. Wont be long til your scan but try not to worry, i'm sure the baba(s) snugggled in tight by this point.         

I have been quite busy so going to go get a shower. Have been baking cupcakes all evening, bought new baking equipment and of course had to try it out. The ones in work will get to test them tomorrow, hubby says they were lovely.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

MissE - i wish i worked with you, all these buns and cakes you bake sound delicious!

Ineen - welcome back!  Glad you had a fab time on holidays and hope the holiday blues stay away!

mscott and patbaz - hang in there girlies, im   for you both and hope you get two BFP's!

Jilly - im ok having good days and bad days, i suppose we all feel like that.  Just booked my holiday so thats cheered me up a bit, something to look forward to.  Im hoping i get my MRI scan before i go though.

Katie - good luck for today,   you get lots and lots of eggies!

Lastc - sorry you were feeling poorly,   that little buba holds on tight, roll on Monday!

Tessy - london sounds fab, sounds like you had a blast!

Strawberry -   as always.

Hi to Irishd, emma, danni, molly and anyone ive missed hope your all keeping well!


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Only got one egg, the rest were all cysts. It better be a strong one and make it through.

Am bit sore after a very painful collection. Terrible compared to being knocked out. Resting up and trying not to think the worst.

Katie x


----------



## ineen

Katie79 ~ hang in there huni it only takes 1, will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## sparklyme

Katie it only takes one.  I have only ever had 2 at most and i now have my baba so Loads of PMA.

Hi everyone else.  I havent been on in ages so only catching up.  

Lastc not long now until your scan.  The vomiting bug shouldnt have harmed your wee baba in any way, its all snuggled in safe in a wee bubble world.

x


----------



## patbaz

Katie huni. I know that 1 egg is disappointing but remember huni it only takes 1. Rest up now until et. You are in my thoughts xx


----------



## lastchancer

Katie i'm gonna repeat what the other girls have said and congratulate you on your one egg - praying its nice and strong and wishing you luck for ET - have they said when you are back in?

Sparkly, thanks a little better now - it was at this stage i started staining first tiem around and dont have that so tryign to stay really positivie - DH is goign slightly insane thou - constantly askign if i feel any diff and saying he dont know how to feel abotu everything - i think he is more focused than he's letting on thou. 

PatB - how are you doing now - its only 1 week to go - praying this is your time 

Mscot - is your PMA reisntalled for friday?

BabyD - yea for the holiday - where did you book in the end?

Tessy - sound like you got out of london in the nick of time with all these riots 

Jilly/MissE/WeeEmma/Ineen/DaniDoots/Strawberry/IRshD/Mollycat/ CAT heavenli and anyone else i've missed hope you are keeping well at your various journey points 

xxxxx


----------



## mscott96

Katie - like everyone has said you only need one and you have that so loads of   to you x

Lastchancer - No I'm afraid not although I keep googling every little thing looking for hope, I just feel AF is here though quite light and no pains at all but cant get my head around it being ok. DH rang clinic again this morning and told them looks like af here and do I need to keep using gels, they told him hard to tell if it's over and to keep using them and test friday. It's driving me mental  . DH said it's best to try and forget about it all till friday but that is way easier said than done.

Sorry for no other personals I just feel my brain is totally mushed and can only just remember the last couple of comments on here!!

lots of       to everyone and thanks again for your kind words they are very very very much appreciated xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Lastchancer - it will not be long for you either huni. I am going insane comparing everything with last time . Had a wobble when I had a bit of staining on Sunday but have had nothing since thank God!!  I keep thinking about testing but I do know that it's way too early for that yet. DH has given strict instructions that there is to be no early testing, but part of me wants to test early and another doesn't want to see another negative . Crazy I know . 

Mscott how are you today??  Keep taking your meds huni  I have my fingers crossed for you xx

MissE, Ineen, babyd, strawberry, wee emma, tessy and everyone else hi!!  I hope that you are all doing well 

Pat
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Katie, hoping that little eggie is strong for you huni.     It only takes one so will be praying for you. Make sure you get plenty of rest.  

Pat and mscott hope you 2 lovely ladies are hanging in there. Mscott keep taking the meds and hoping you get good news on friday.     
Patbaz stay away from the pee sticks or i'll send the        round.  

babyd glad you have got a holiday sorted, it will do you the world of good. The buns didnt last too long in work huni, they are like vultures.   

Lastc not long now to wait, try to keep yourself busy to help the time pass quickly.  

Tessy sounds like you had a good time in london but so glad you got home before all this rioting started.  

Sparkly how are you doing huni?  

Strawberry hope you are keeping ok.  

A big hi to everyone i've missed, cat, wee emma, irishd, ineen, jilly, gilli and anyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Katie - like the other girls say, it only takes one, i hope and pray this is your time huni  

Lastc - we decided to go to Egypt, Sharm El Sheik - 2 weeks end of September - cant wait DH and I really need this holiday, its something to look forward to for the both of us.  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Katie789

Thanks ladies. I know it only takes one and im hoping this little one is it. I just feel really disappointed as was told on thurs and sunday bloods were good and looked like a nice crop of around eight follies, it was really unexpected that all bar one were cysts. 

Anyway, just want to get tomorrows call over with. If it fertilises ill be a lot happier.

Babyd, holiday sounds great. I def want to  go somewhere too.

Mscott and patbaz, hope you are both okay.

Thanks again everyone, will be back tomorrow.

Katie xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Katie, as the other girls said, it only takes one.   it's your time


----------



## wee emma

hiyas everyone   

hope you're all doing okay.

good luck katie, i only got three but all fertilised (i nearly fainted  ) and there's been other girls on here who've had less       good luck patbaz too      the wait is always terrible   

emma i've got a lovely recipe for a fruit loaf, its yummy if you'd like a go with something like that? (can be made in one pot! so hardly any dishes   ).

well i'm officially on my iui 2ww, was in getting a scan on sunday (day 7) to find a 17mm follicle, sooooo here i am on day 9, all iui'd up and a 2ww ahead of me about 3/4 days early


----------



## patbaz

Welcome to the crazy 2ww wee Emma. I have my fingers crossed for you too huni. I pray this is your time now xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Katie congrats on your one egg hun, hld on tight bubs xx

WeeEm, can you try the iui after ivf? Where and how do go about getting referred?

Girls you are making me naughty, talking about cakes etc.

Sorry no personals im heading out to take the dog out.

helo to all you other lovely ladies.

Jillyhen x


----------



## lastchancer

Babyd that sounds fab - we considered egypt, even ripped the travel offer out of the mag in the rvh waiting room (naughty i know) about a 7 day cruise and then 7 day stay for if things didnt work out. 

WeeEmma - congrats on being pupo - hope it all works out for you x

jillyh and MissE - al this talk of food is not heloping me - today i have been famished despite eating almost constantly - came home and had a huge plate of spagetti and meatballs and an hr later i could eat a horse - had a handfull of grapes and still famished - hoping this is a good sign but will really have to find a healthier food plan or i'm gonna gain all the weight my mum is losing at SW lol

hope everyone is doing good - away to curl up on sofa ans read my book xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning,

My little egg has fertilised and all being well we will have an embie to transfer on fri. Have to call again tomorrow to see if it is dividing given our history of them stopping and because there is only one.

Have the house tore apart trying to keep myself busy. Now i wish i hadnt started!! 

Roll on tomorrows phonecall  

Katie xx


----------



## mscott96

Good morning ladies I hope everyone is keeping positive and well

I just wanted to jump on and apologize for my negativeness this last couple of days and think I have got over myself now, this whole thing just drives us all mad. I also wanted to thank you all for being so supportive to me, I dont think I would have stayed even a little bit sane without all your kind words and   so thanks again to all of you x

I am sending lots and lots of      to you all and hope to hear lots of good news soon 

M x


----------



## wee emma

ta for the good lucks   

jilly, when i went to our clomid review (i did clomid after ivf for some reason, its all been topsy turvy), Dr W actually suggested having a go with iui again. 

So you could maybe email her and ask if you could try it? its so much more relaxed than ivf.

good luck mscott and katie


----------



## ineen

Morning Ladies,

Katie79 ~ well done huni   that ur wee one hangs in there for you, I'll be keeping everything crosssed   

Mscott ~ no apologies needed, we've all been there and gone mental too, that's what we are here for


----------



## lastchancer

Katie congrats on your wee emmbie praying it continues to dicide and good luck for 2mor's phone call xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Congrats on a beautiful little embie Katie, keeping the prayers going for good news tomorrow.

Hope all other ladies are well, just a quick post from me


----------



## patbaz

Congrats Katie on your lovely little embie. I will keep praying for your embie to keep dividing not long til it will be home with you xx


----------



## sparklyme

Aww Katie i'm delighted that your wee embie is doing the business x Fingers and toes crossed that all goes to plan for Friday.  More good news is needed on the Ireland thread (0;

Sorry in work and it doesnt allow me to use icons


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

whoop whats happened to the ireland thread? everything is locked down in blue  

Katie- your team toe ( team one embryo ) as ive hear people call it, known a lot over the years in this group and all are in the mums and babies group now! keep positive and   you get your long awaited BFP ...    

babydreams- your so lucky getting away for a holiday, i love egypt so much, hope its the break you need to recharge your batteries babes xx

mscott & Pathbaz- not to long for you both now    you both get your BFP

Wee Emma- lovely to see you back hun... hope you get your BFP this time, you deserve it so much   

Emma- mmm saw them lovely buns, i so want some   could eat like a horse right now   

hiya to everyone else.. Tessy, sparkleme, strawberry, irishD, lastchancer, indeed, Jilly,  gilly, and everyone else ive missed

whats happened with the weather   ive just tryed to do my washing and drying but the fuse has gone in the garage so everything is stuck in the machines...... have to wait till DP comes home at 5.30 to fix it .. so much for getting stuff done today   

hope your all having a better day


----------



## Katie789

Thanks everyone. After my initial upset ive now changed my miserable, selfish attitude. I really am grateful that i have one embie, that will hopefully give me the chance to be a mummy. 

Emma, i hope in two weeks you are looking at those two blue lines too! 

Am finally getting a seat after emptying out cupboards all day. Wrecked and starving.

Love katie xx


----------



## patbaz

Katie you should be resting up for tomorrow huni leave the cupboard cleaning to dh (if he is anything like mine it will never get done lol)

Sparkly and Mollycat it's nce to see you gals on here. Thanks for words of encouragement xx


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz, it would never get done if left it to dh. I really need to keep busy today as want tomorrows call over with. Plan to go to Victoria square a wee nosey tomorrow if call goes well so that tomorrow goes quickly too. I plan to do all my relaxing in 2ww! 

Only two more sleeps for you. I really hope you and mscott get good news x

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

Katie, well done on your wee embie.  I hope and pray that tomorrow's phone call goes well and that your wee embie is dividing away as I type        

Molly, that's a nightmare about your washing machine - just typical!  Where are you getting your energy from anyway!!   

Patbaz and ms scott - hope you're doing well girls and those bfps are on their way   

Last c, how you holding up?  Not long now to the scan - all that eating is a good sign!  

Talking about eating, I went back to SW today after 2 weeks off and have 3lb on me, which I didn't feel too bad about as I really did eat all round me on hols.  Just need to get back on the diet again although I'm so tempted to make some cupcakes   

Jilly, how's your diet going?  Are you still sticking to it?  Remember to treat yourself every once in a while as you can't deny yourself all the time  

Hello misse, sparkly, strawberry, babyd, ineen, wee emma, irish d and anyone I've missed XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

What a week work has been soo busy..

Katie congrats on your wee embie.. 

Wee emma, we are under Dr McManus i wished now i had asked her that at the time of our review..

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Molly i was wondering 2 what the craic is that everything was blue..

Afm im totally fed up still sticking to my diet and yes im having the odd treat i have shifted a flippin thing really annoyed, havent got near the gym as ive been working in a different clinic and im away earlier and home later so im totally exhausted when i get in.. So disheartened.. Think im gonna have to join ww again. I have been out with the dog 2 nites

Sorry its all about my but im in a frazzle..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Katie I don't test until next Tuesday the 16th so I still have a long way to go yet huni xx

Tessykins 3lbs is nothing don't worry about it. I could put 3lbs on just by looking at a biscuit. The holiday must have been worth it though 

Jillyhen keep your chin up. You will shift the weight.  

How is everyone else doing

AFM feeling really weird positive one second negative the next. I am convinced 1 minute that this has worked but the next I feel like it's failed. I hate this. I am not the most patient of people at the best of times!!!  I am frightened to get my hopes up too much because honestly my heart broke when last fet failed and I wailed ( not just cried!!!) for 3/4 days. And for weeks after could cry at the drop of a hat!  My poor dh didn't know what was going on . 

I am going to see a fortune teller next week after my OTD. Think it might help me with a bit of fun no matter what way it goes 

Pat
xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya again girls...

jilly- dont beat yourself up over your weight, it will come off babes you have the will power, dunno why all the other threads were locked, seems very strange dont it   

tessy- whoohoo you did well only putting on a 1lb or 2, on your hols, least you can say you had fun, so dont stress to much! DP got the fuse fixed the minute he came in the door   had no choice as wanna keep on top of things.. i seem to be crusing at the mo...   

Katie- wishing you all the best for tomorrow hun... go go team toe!!!!!!!

patbaz- try not to beat yourself up to much with worry, i know its easier said than done, ive had my fair share of tears and found each time harder and harder! get your self a wee glass of wine (Only the one mind   ) and put your feet up, i did it on my last 2ww and it really did help de-stress me!


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are well.
Thought i was in the wrong place when i came onto the ireland board cos everything is locked.  

Katie woohooooooooo!!!!!!!        Congrats on your one wee embies huni, really          it is a wee fighter and continues to grow for you.

Molly how are you doing huni? Not long now......... so exciting.   I'll bake you some buns anytime huni.  

Pat it is normal to have ups and downs during tx huni, just try to keep your chin up, have everything crossed for you.         

Mscott dont apologise for feeling down at times, we have all been there and that is what we are here for.       

Tessy hi huni. You did great only putting on a few pounds over your hols.  

Jilly hang in there huni, i know it must be frustrating but you will see the results very soon.   

Wee emma hope your 2ww passes quickly and you get that bfp huni.  

Lastc, ineen, babyd, sparkly how are all you ladies keeping?

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Hey ladies noticed a few of you are feeling down or stressed (with good reason) so thought I'd post this link as I always get a laugh reading the posts on it.. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0 Hope it puts a wee smile on your faces 

Wee Emma Congratulations on being PUPO sending you lots of   and   for a BFP

Pat   this is your time for a BFP  

Kate good luck for the telephone call tomorrow -    for your little embie

Jilly I know other have said to you before but I can honestly say I'm finding slimming world really good.. Have almost 2 stone off since joining 15 weeks ago.. so glad to fit back into my own jeans again. Normally I went to ww when I needed to lose weight but just don't have the time to weigh and measure everything at the minute and love that I don't need to with sw. Good luck with it 

Hi MissE any word from the Prof about your appointment for Origin?

Hi to everyone else and   to all


----------



## MissE

Hi Sparty, how are you? Well done on your weight loss, that is fab.   No word from Prof yet, hope he sorts something soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning ladies,

Our wee embie is now a two cell, so we are on course for transfer tomorrow if it contines to divide today and overnight. I actually thought my heart was going to jump out of my chest when i was on the phone. So terrifying.

Sparty, thats amazing weight loss!! Well done.

Jilly, you will get there pet, its hard, but we are a determined, persistent bunch of ladies!! 

Patbaz, im sorry i thought you were testing on fri. My heads away with it. Your staining def fits in with the timings of implantation bleed doesnt it?? Way too early for anything else.

Thank you everyone for your good luck and positive thoughts. Am away to nosey around victoria square to pass the day with niceness x

Katie xx


----------



## mollycat

Katie- thats excellent news... hope little toe grows and grows over night ready for transfer tomorrow, enjoy your shopping!!


----------



## patbaz

Katie excellent news babe . Enjoy your shopping


----------



## lastchancer

Fantasitc news Katie - enjoy your shoping spree and be nice and relaxed for 2mor xxx


----------



## mscott96

So pleased for you Katie, spend spend spend   x


----------



## patbaz

Mscott good luck for tomorrow huni xx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks everyone. Am limiting my spending to a pair of shoes. Lets see how much willpower i have!!

Good luck mscott xx

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Delighted for you Katie!  Roll on transfer tomorrow XXXXXX


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Katie and good luck for transfer tomorrow!  Two words -  Kurt Geiger!  How how i love shoes


----------



## mscott96

Thanks very much Pat and Katie, one more sleep and will no either way x

Hope you are all fine today and keeping positive    and   to you all x


----------



## ineen

Congratulations Katie, will say a    and continue to keep everything crossed for you, enjoy the shopping

Mscott ~ hope ur hanging in there huni    and Good luck for tomorrow

Quick post in work hope everyone well


----------



## mscott96

ineen - yes hanging in here just about lol, had nothing yest or today so far so will just wait till morning and see, I think I will be up very very early!! Thanks for all the good luck I just   it helps   x


----------



## babydreams282

Good luck tomorrow mscott im   you get your BFP.


----------



## mscott96

Thank you babydreams, I'm starting to get nervous now think I need a big pot of ice cream keep me from going   x


----------



## mollycat

here's your icecream Mscott 

good luck for tomorrow..........


----------



## mscott96

mmmm looks delicious thanks sooo much xxx just   I can sleep tonight. Hope your well x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Mscott, good luck for tomorrow  

Katie, congrats on your wee embie, enjoy your shopping and good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## lastchancer

Mscit wishing you good luck for 2mor - you are one of 4 girls i know of who are due to test tmor so hoping you start off the BFP'S for everyone.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mscott96

Thank you Irishd and LC - sending     to the other 3 x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie great news that your wee embie has continued to divide, i will keep         that it grows big and strong for you. Sounds like you have a wee fighter there.  

Mscott good luck for testing tomorrow, have all my fingers and toes crossed and will be          for that fab BFP.                      

Pat how are you doing sweetie? The staining definitely sounds like implantation and i have a good feeling about you.  

Sending big    and    to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## mscott96

Thanks Emma, I'm so so so nervous but what will be will be      x


----------



## MissE

Mscott it is normal to feel nervous. I hope you can get some sleep tonight and we will be waiting to hear your news tomorrow.    

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Just wanted to wish mscott all the best of luck for the morning. I have my fingers crossed for a BFP for you huni xx


----------



## mscott96

Thank you Pat, can't believe after the dreaded 2ww, it's actually tomorrow, gonna try to get some sleep now so will be on tomorrow sometime xxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Sorry I havent been on... will try and catch up...

Good Luck to mscott in the morning. Am looking forward to hearing about your BFP!

Great news Katie about your little embie. Am   it will be all ready to come home with its mommy x How was the shoe shopping? I love love love shoes and own over a hundred pairs. Tried to sneak a new pair in today which I bought online... with no success! 

Hey to everyone else.. sorry no personals... theres just so much to catch up on. 

AFM - still no word from RFC and still no sign of AF. It was 3 weeks on Wed since I took my last drugs. Have had some cramping and AF like pain since then but that stopped a few days. But tonite I have a very sharp, constant pain in my left side where i imagine my ovary is. Its just about bearable at the mo... but wouldnt want it to get any worse. It hurts to put my foot down to the ground... any ideas?

Hope u are all well.

Hey to Lastc, Patbaz,babyd, Jilly, Sparky, Irishd, mollycat, ineen, Tessykins, missE, Emma and all you other wonderful ladies x


----------



## mscott96

Good morning ladies hope everyone is well 

BFN    for me this morning so I am going pick myself up and start my birthday celebrations a day early!!!

Good luck to everyone still to test and I will be sending lots of      and     for lots of good news soon x

Will be back on later to see how you are all doing

Mx


----------



## patbaz

Mscott I am so sorry huni. I really hoped you would get your BFP. I know how very difficult this is and how much you need to greive. If you feel like you need someone to talk to just pm me. Take time now and spill yourself and dh xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Mscott, so sorry for you and DH, look after each other and remember that we are here if you need us


----------



## MissE

Mscott just wanted to say i am so very sorry to read your news. Look after yourself and dh and we will be here when you need us.   

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

EC                  ET                OTD              Outcome
Irishd      ICSI      30/06/11      03/07/11        16/07/11        BFN   
Lastc      ICSI      07/07/11      10/07/11        24/07/11        BFP (please be true)      
Babyd    ICSI      08/07/11      10/07/11      24/07/11        BFN     
Katie      ICSI      09/08/11      12/08/11      26/08/11                                                          
Heavenli ICSI                                                                    Cancelled Tx    
Patbaz    FET                          02/08/11        16/08/11                
Jillyhen    IVF      16/03/11      18/03/11        01/04/11            BFN   
            IVF ?ICSI                                                                    
Strawberry IVF                                                    
Gillip      IVF                                                                    Failed fertilisation   
              ICSI July/Aug 11                                                            
Ineen    FET    07/06/11            ??                                            
MissE    ICSI Aug/Sept 11                                                          
Gilly80  ICSI                                                                              
Tessy    FET                                                                                
mscott96 ICSI    26/07/11                              12/08/11            BFN  



Just updating our list girls.
Pat hoping you are going to start a run of BFPs.         

Katie good luck for ET today.        

Strawberry can you let me know your new dates when you know them huni and i'll add them in.  

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Mscott so sorry you didnt get the desired result on this occasion huni - thinking of you and your DH xxx

my friend didnt get her's either and still waitign to hear about the other 2 

Katie good luck for today hoping to hear your pupo soon 

Pat hope your holding on ok for tuesday 

hi to all you toehr ladies - have to go back to work as only me in for the next few days x


----------



## mollycat

Just a quick one...

Mscott- im really sorry it didnt work out for you this time, stay strong babes and enjoy your birthday celebrations... dont worry if the tears dont stop, let it all out and come back fighting            

Katie- hope all is well with TOE! thinking of you


----------



## patbaz

Katie good luck for today huni. Wishing you all the best xx

AFM in tears today girls really down. (.)(.) nowhere near as sore as they were and feel like af on the way. Wish it was Tuesday already. On top of this I got some really bad news about my aunt - just feel really crappy and not looking forward to getting anymore bad news. Sorry for the downer. 

Pat
xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Mscott - im so so sorry hun, its just devasting, no words can make it better, just know that we are all thinking of you and i hope you and DH are looking after eachother.  Enjoy your birthday celebrations you derserve it.  

Patbaz - big big   sorry you feeling so down, but all is not over yet, sorry you got bad news about your Aunt, really not what you needed right now, im   good news is coming your way, not long now!

Mollycat - how are you feeling, not long for you now, excitment!

Lastchancer - only 3 more sleeps till you see your beautiful baba(s)!

MissE - hows things with you, hows the baking, im sure your the star employ in work bringing all your lovely cakes in.  

Katie - good luck for ET today huni

Cat - Cant believe you still havent heard from them - actually why am i surprised, typical NHS!  Hope your holding up ok and keeping your days busy til you get word.  Not sure about the pains your having but to be on the safe side ring the nursing staff, they may bring you in for a scan just to check you over.

Jilly - hows the weight loss coming on?

AFM - still waiting on my MRI appointment to come through, not that i was expecting to come through quick but i just wish i knew when it was going to be, anyone here have any ideas how long i'll have to wait until i get the appointment and then how long it will be after that before i get my Endo Surgery?

Big hello to Sparky, Irishd, ineen, Tessykins, Emma - hope your all well.


----------



## Katie789

Mscott, am sorry to hear your news. Like everyone has said before me, take some time, let the tears flow and recharge the batteries xx

Cat, i used to get that pain and was told it was a follicle or cyst around ovulation time. It disappears after a day or two. Could you have ovulated naturally since meds stopped? At worst i was in bed for one day of the month not able to move a certain way, but guess what. Unless you go on the pill, nothing can be done. 

Afm, TOE is on board. Both dh and i were sick as dogs worrying it wouldnt make it, but thank god we are PUPO. As for tge shoes i was after....none in my size so made up for it with some jeans and a couple of tops. 

Right am gonna lie up with a crunchie and cuppa. Be back later xx

Katie


----------



## mollycat

Katie- congrats... 

Babydreams- hope that your appointment comes threw soon for you, its awful waiting... keep your chin up and look forward to your holidays! Im doing fine, just counting the days now.. still cant believe its happening 

Patbaz- stay stong, not long to go now, sending you lots of pma and       

hope everyone is well.. thinking of your all x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on being PUPO Katie rest up and welcome to the crazy 2ww


----------



## patbaz

Mollycat not long now. Bet you're excited!!


----------



## Katie789

Molly i dont know how you do that fancy stuff but thank you x

Pat, your right about it being the crazy 2ww. I think it gets harder everytime. Im sorry you had bad news about your aunt and are feeling down today. Like i said to lastc during her 2ww, sore boobs from pregnancy hormones dont generally start til week six, we get them earlier because of the drugs so if it comes and goes it doesnt reflect the outcome. Look at lastc now - it could be you too x 

Katie x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Katie I really do appreciate the advice but don't feel any different at all. Not sure I can handle another BFN


----------



## babydreams282

Katie - congratulations on being PUPO, hope the next 2 weeks fly in for you!


----------



## lastchancer

Katie congratsulations on being Pupo xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Katie congrats on being . Come on little embie, stick tight.       

Pat huni so sorry you are feeling down but it isnt over yet huni. It is way too early to be feeling anything, most people dont experience symptoms til about 6 weeks or so. Keep your chin up.         So sorry you got bad news about your aunt. 

babyd sorry you are still waiting on an appointment, it is such a nightmare all this waiting. Hope you hear soon.  I'm doing ok thanks, was out today buying more bits and pieces for baking. Have been experimenting with cupcake recipes. 

Molly glad you are doing well huni, cant believe how quickly the time has flown by. 

Cat hope you hear from rfc soon. 

Must go. My puppy was is in getting the snip today so have to go collect him, poor wee mite.  
Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Katie, congrats on being PUPO,   your embie is snuggling in tight.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Katie congrats on being PUPO! Team Toe has done it!!!          for you that this is your time! 

Pat... I'm not surprised you are going mad... knicker watching every 5 mins would do anyones head in. As the girls have said most people dont get symptoms until much later so please dont panic.... Think of all those women who dont know they are pregnant until they go into labour! You could be one of those lucky women who doesnt get many symptoms. I know its easier said than done but dont forget your  .... now where did you put it?        

Katie.. I usually do get ovulatory pain and sometimes an ovulatory bleed but it generally lasts about a day and doesnt feel like this. I think is a rumbling cyst... although at the minute its like someone sticking lots of little needles into my ovary and slightly lower down. I assumed I would ovulate naturally after I finished the drugs... I wonder how long this should take? Both my ovaries feel very active at the minute and are very uncomfortable. I assume the drugs are leaving my system as stomach has gone down and is no longer hard and as my mum put it earlier... "you're not puffy anymore" I didnt even know I WAS puffy in the first place!

Hey to everyone else. Sorry for no other personals. Am heading out tonite to the Kremlin in Belfast so in the midst of getting ready. I made sangria earlier and boy is it yum! I wonder if all the fruit I have in it will count in Slimming World?


----------



## Katie789

Thanks everyone, cant quite believe im here again. Dont really know what to do with myself as want to take it easy for a couple of days but im like a cat on a hot tin roof, i cant sit still. Cat if its possible to make alcohol free sangria ill join you at the kremlin. Havent been in couple of years, but have some great memories of night there. Enjoy yourself. I have really noticed the puffa look thus time. Wore a stripy top today and it was soooo noticeable.

Pat, fingers crossed your not going down the bfn road. Good feelings, good feelings, good feelings.........

Will prob be back on again later 

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Katie you are more than welcome! I reckon I could make you some alcohol free sangria... lemon fanta, orange fanta and some fruit!


----------



## patbaz

Cat have you heard any more regarding tx??


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Thanks god its fri..

Mscott so sorry to hear your new hun thinking of you and Dh.

Congrats on being pupo katie..

How good are you buying no shoes lol

Im totally shattered tonite and so hungry my af is due soon and this is the stage i eat rings ring me,, thanks god the fridge is empty he he..

Gonna pluck up the courage and join sw again  need to get this weight off im just so down at the min and want to work hard so that i can have a wee bub..

CAt Sangria sound divine, havent drank that in ages..

Has anyone anything nice planned fr the weekend? We are lying low after a bust couple of weeks..

Hang on in there Pat you havent long

Lastc, not long till you see your wee bub im sure you are excited.

Babyd hopefully you wont have to wait much longer for your mri

Hello to anyone i have missed
Jillyhen


----------



## Tessykins

Mscott so sorry to read that you had a bfn.  It's hard pet and indescribely disappointing and it hurts so much, but trust me you'll get over this and you will move on.  Just take the time to allow yourself to cry, shout and scream. XX   

Patbaz, good luck for Tuesday - it's only natural for your mood to go up and down and to feel hopeful one minute and not so hopeful the next.  I       that Tuesday brings you the best news ever and another bfp for this board.

Katie -woop woop!  Go team toe!!  Well done on being PUPO.  That's one strong wee embie you've got in you there and I truly hope that he next 2 weeks fly for you and that you finally get that gorgeous BFP!

Hello to everyone else - have a great weekend.  I need to go now and scrub this house as have friends staying tomorrow night so plenty of vino for Tessy this weekend!


----------



## Sparty

Thanks MissE just as well I can't bake like you or I'd have put 2 stone on   your cakes on ** look delicious. Hope the prof gets back to you soon

Katie thank u.. and congratulations on being  hoping this is your time xx

Mscott    so sorry huni about the bfn


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning girlies

Meant to ask you yesterday did anyone see daybreak yesterday morning about the woman who spent £70,000 on ivf only to be allergic to her hushand!

I didnt see it but my friend had sent the link..

Cat did you have a good nite?

Im off to clean so sorry no personals

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Pat I havent heard a thing from RFC... God only knows when I will! Will leave it a few weeks and then email Dr W again!

Jilly... good on you for joining SW - I swear by it! I read an article on that couple. They had spent that much money because they relocated to America to get tx as far as I recall and then moved back here. Lucky for them they have the resources to do that!

AFM - hungover.com! Its the first nite in 6 months that I have been really able to let my hair down so it was good. I have just realised how much we put our lives on hold when trying to get pg and preparing for tx. It makes me very sad! That was my first proper nite out since Christmas so had a total blast!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparty i love to bake, it helps me relax but cos i make so much i end up giving it all away. Hope you are doing well.  

Jilly didnt see that programme. That is awful, total nightmare.

Cat hope you hear very soon.  

My poor wee puppy had to go get a lampshade collar for round his head today cos he keeps licking his stitches. Poor wee thing looks really funny with it on. He is not a happy camper.   Hope you all have a lovely weekend. heading out for dinner with DH tonight cos it is our anniversary.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Emma!! I hope you enjoy your meal. Poor wee pup. When my doggie had to wear the collar she couldnt eat or drink from her dishes. it was v funny to watch as she got really cross and was barking at them  

Cat, a proper night out is just what you needed. i feel exactly the same and cant wait til this tx malarky is all over to get some sense of normal living back. Because we've had fo9ur treatments back to back, i havent had a good night out with DH since last May!!!! If things dont work out again Ill def be going out on Saturday and not be coming home til Sunday afternoon. 

Jilly, want to come round to mine to clean when youve finished at your house?? i havent hoovered in days as dont want to be lugging the hoover around just yet. DH has agreed to do it, but as always its 'i'll do it later'. Now he's gone out on the rip and itll not be done til Monday as he'll be suffering tomorrow. 

Tessy, enjoy your wine tonight. i might have to open my non-alcoholic koppaberg just to fit in around here.....


Patbaz, how you getting on honey. I hope tuesday brings you good news.

Lastc, not long now til that scan of yours. How are you feeling?

Gilly - hope you are getting on okay with the DR.

Irish D, Babyd, Molly, Ineen, Strawb and everyone else, how are you all doing? Hope you all have a good weekend.

Afm, soooooo bloated today. Like six months preggers bloated, i dont want to go out in case anyone says something to me. Have been feeling a bit nervous today (already) as it just dawned on me earlier that wee Toe is only a four cell, which is normally the number of cells for a two day embryo. Wee Toe was three days so im hoping like mad he or she is just a slow burner (like DH  ) and isnt the same as our previous embies who are so slow they stop. Wee Toe is in the best place now, but wouldve felt so much more positive about it if he was at least six cells. But hey ho, we were all four cells at one point!!

Nice to see the sun is making an appearance. Might fluff about in the garden for an hour. Potting some plants isnt excessive is it?

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Thanks Katie, just looking forward to a lovely relaxing night out. My wee pup doesnt even seem to know how to move with the collar on, he stands stuck to the spot.   Keep your chin up huni, wee toe has done great so far, its a real wee fighter and hopefully is snuggling in tight as we speak.               I dont think pottering round the garden can do you any harm as long as you are not lifting big bags of soil etc.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

morning girls   

Misse- hope you had a nice anniversary dinner last night!    

Lastchancer- just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow, hope you get lots of wee pics!!!   

Katie- how you coping? come on team toe     thinking of you   

patbaz- not long now... im sure your biting at the bullet to test!!   

Cat- have you recovered from your night out?   my DP went out last night, and omg what a state he was when he came home, i could have killed him, chinese all over the sofa   ... saying that he did clean it all up this am as i point blank refused   

mscott- how you coping honey... hope in a few days the tears will have stopped and your ready to fight another day   

hi to all ive missed, jilly, gilly, strawberry, tessykins, irishd, babydreams, sparty,  so many names now   

have a great day all xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Gosh mollycat not too long now huni til baba is with you. You must be so excited 

Lastchancer good luck for tomorrow's scan it will be lovely to see your wee baba at last xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Girls, just wanted to pop on and say thanks for good luck wishes for 2mor - i have been reading everyday but laptop in work is so slow dont always get a chance to post. 

not sure how i feel to be honest, been having a few cramps today but i havent been able to "go" to the bathroom today so keep tellign myself thats all it is - or that the buba is havign a growth spurt. 

will post as soon as get back from hospital  - have a list of prople that i have to text as well and my sister will be calling me from hols - they are having a blast - so jealous didnt get to go but happy we couldnt.

Pat hope your doing ok and have managed to get some PMA back in place - only 2 moe sleeps and you will know - good luck

Molly - OMG only 2 wks till your wee one arrives - i'll bet it only seems like a few weeks ago you were starting this journey - wishing you a smooth labour xx

MissE - happy anniversary hope you were spoiled rotten x

Mscott - hope your ok and taking things in your own time for recovery xx

Cat - hows your head - its been so long since i had a drink i've almost forgotten waht a hangover is like lol

Katie - praying this time it your time - go team toe 

hi to anyone i've missed - have to go DH has made dinner 

talk soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Lastc good luck for your scan tomorrow. I think it is natural to feel apprehensive but i am         all will be well with your baba(s). Have everything crossed for you.                

Pat hope you are hanging in there lovely. Not long now, have everything crossed.            

Molly hope you are ok huni. I hope the next few weeks fly by so you can hold your LO in your arms.   Had a lovely meal out last night, ate far too much cos it was yummy.  

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

LastC, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow  

Pat, how are you holding up? Have everything crossed that you get good news on Tuesday  

Katie, how is team toe holding up?   your embie is making itself very comfy.

Mscott, how are you?

Cat, hope you hear from Dr W soon.

MissE, happy anniversary.

BabyD, Jillyhen, how are you doing?

Mollycat, not long to go now.

AFM, we had our review this week and as expected they couldn't tell us what went wrong, the only thing the dr said was to ask in the rfc about taking aspirin during tx, so now we just have to wait for the golden ticket to arrive.

Big hello to anyone I missed.

xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girlies,

Just wanted to pop on to wish Last C good luck for 2moro. Good luck and I'm sure you cant wait to se your little babe(s). 

Sorry for no personals... need to get myself to bed. Had a blast on Fri nite. Was so good to let my hair down and not be thinking about IVF, however still have pain in both my ovaries now. So that made it a bit hard to forget. Wasn't too hungover yesterday despite the many glasses of sangria, cocktails and shots!  

Hey to everyone else. Hope u are all well and had a lovely weekend x


----------



## mscott96

Morning Ladies

Wanted to wish LC good luck at your scan this morning all will be great xx

I will be back on later for some personals, as I'm off to Spain tonight!!!


----------



## patbaz

Mscott Spain sounds lovely huni. How are you doing chicken?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Hope you have had a lovely weekend..

Lastchancer good luck for your scan today will it be 1 or 2 in there?

MissE your poor wee pup hope he is ok saw the pics with the lampshade on lol

Molly did you have a good lunch in the playhouse?

Mscott enjoy spain sooo jealous

Cat glad you enjoyed your nite out hope the hangover has gone..

I think sw is 2moro nite so must look online to check times etc.. Need to get motivated again hitting the gym tonite as i was so tired last week.

Strawb,irishd,katie,babyd,sprty and those i cant remember hope you are all well.

Im away to do some work should be on later.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Lastc, good luck today pet. Thinking of you.

Mscott, have a great time in spain. A holiday is just what you need x

Am just on v quickly as going out for the day. Patbaz, good luck for tomorrow, will be on in the morning to see how you get on x

Thanks everyone for supporting TOE. 

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hey Ladies just back home - went shoppign in Lisburn after hospital to get wedding present for my cousin - wedding on saturday so hope this nice weather holds out for them.

Good news - wee have 1 little buba with a strong heartbeat - i am 7wks 4 days today so am due 30th March - DH was crying a little and i must admit i almost was as well - its so surreal seeing that and i had to hold my breath to be able to focus on the baby's heartbeat - no sound at this stage just a flickering shadow. 

So thats me finsihed with the RVh now - have to go to GP on thursday to get registered for all antematal and next scans etc and will be allocated to my local hospital - prob craigavon.

Pat - hoping you will be joining me 2mor - prayers are with you 

Katie - go team toe ! 

Jilly - good luck with SW - hope it works out for you this time.

Mscott - enjoy your hols - my sis is in alcudia at the min and says it is sooo hot .

Big hi to Cat/Irish/MissE/Strawberry/Molly and anyone else i've missed xx


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Lastc - congratulations, im so glad everything went well today!  Lets hope the next lot of months go smoothly.  

Katie - sending you some    hope your taking it easy

Patbaz - good luck for tomorrow hun, i'll be   for you.

Jilly - hopefully the weight loss will start to happen soon, ive heard really good reports about SW, they seem to get good results.

Mscott - enjoy spain, a wee holiday is exactly what you need  

Cat - glad you enjoyed your night out, your so right, life seems to be on hold while TTC, its just seems like everything is related to it, its nice to just get some of the pressure lifted sometimes.  

IrishD - hopefully that golden ticket will come quick!

MissE - Happy Anniversary for the other day, didnt know, hope you and DH had a great night out and you got spoilt rotten.

Molly - not long now, until your LO arrives.  

Strawberry -   as always

WeeEmma - hows the 2ww going, hope your ok!

hi to gilly, tessykins, sparty and anyone else ive missed!


----------



## patbaz

Lastchancer that's wonderful news. It's so good to hear good news for a change. Enjoy a happy healthy pregnancy huni xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

hows everyone doing this bright day...   

jilly- my meal was lovely, first time there and well cheap for lunch  hope to go back again in a few weeks.. and maybe add a little   .... let me know how you get on at SW... wouldnt mind going my self in a few weeks!


Lastchancer- whooooHoooo... im well pleased for you and your DH.... bet you cant wait to see the new year now   seems like years ago i got my BFP   

Babydreams- hopefully finding out tomorrow a date for my section, feel like a busted sofa right now, but cant complain, ive had a really easy pregnancy apart from the few bleeds!   everyone one of you get your BFP very soon   

misse- mmm you sounded like your meal was delish....   i feel now like ive been pregnant forever... the 10th of December seems so long ago now.... well at least i know she is baked enough now   hows the pup doing with his lamp shade on?   

mscott- wow hope you have an amazing time in spain, least you can be sure the weather will be nice, have plenty to eat and drink and come home full of beans and an amazing tan   

patbaz- one day to go... hope your holding out.... saying a wee prayer for you        

Katie- hows the start of your tww.... hope your hanging in there with positive thoughts.... come one team toe        

weeemma- how long now till otd? hope your feeling positive!!        

big hello to IrishD, Tessykins, Strawberry, gilly, Cat, Sparty, and everyone else ive missed, honestly, i need names at the top of the page lol...

hugs to you all girls xxx


----------



## Tessykins

LastC, I'm totally delighted for you - well done and best wishes to you and DH.  Your news is such a great tonic for this board - congrats pet XXXXX


----------



## monja

lastchancer - Congratulations, I am truly happy for you and your DH. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Katie789

Oh lastc thats fantastic news!!

Good luck for ec tomorrow monja, hope you get good quality eggs x

Good luck for testing tomorrow patbaz x

Am on phone so will get posting properly tomorrow. Dh making gorgeous sticky toffee pudding as a treat mmmmmm

Katie xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls

Monja good luck for ec tomorrow. I will be thinking of you huni. I hope you get lots of lovely little eggies xx

Katie how are you huni. I hope team toe is doing well . I hope 2ww isn't driving you too mad. 

MissE congrats on your anniversary sounds like you and dh had a lovely time xx

Tessy how are you doing petal. I hope that you are well xx

Jilly how is the gum and sw treating you??

BabyD how are tricks chicken?

Cat how's the hangover now??

AFM I have really struggled the last 3 days wanting to do a poas but too scared to cause what you don't know doesn't hurt you?? . But tomorrow is d-day and I have to test. TBH not sure if it's going to be a positive or a negative. Regardless dh and I are taking a few days and heading to Donegal. We got a cracking deal for a hotel in ballybofey. So we will either be celebrating or spoiling ourselves. I think that it will be a bit of a sleepless night for me tonight. Been up since four this morning so I imagine that's the time I will be up tomorrow. Please keep us in your prayers tonight. 

Pat
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Lastc congrats huni, that is fab news.       Delighted for you and DH, hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.

Pat have everything crossed for you huni. ill be on early to see that BFP.           

Molly the meal was lovely, glad you enjoyed your lunch out.   The pup is not a happy camper with the lampshade on. He looks so pathetic, and sticks to the spot when it is on so am trying not to keep it on him too long cos he frets too much.  

Monja good luck for ec tomorrow, hope there are lots of lovely eggies.          

Katie hope you are ok and your wee embie is snuggling in. Enjoy your sticky toffee pudding.

Strawberry your ears must have been burning today huni. I work with a neighbour of yours and i had baked cakes today. He came in and i asked if he wanted some and then he started to tell me all about you and your cupcakes.   Dont worry though i didnt let on i chat to you regularly cos wasnt sure who knows about your tx.  

Tessy how are you lovely? Good luck for your review this week.       

scott how are you feeling huni? A holiday to spain sounds fab, just what the doctor ordered. Relax and enjoy.    

Babyd thanks for the anniversary wishes, had a lovely night out. How are you doing sweetie?  

Wee emma how are you doing, hope the 2ww is treating you ok.   

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

I have been using my CB fertility monitor, i'm on day 24 and i couldnt believe it when i saw the positive this morning. I have never had a positive ovulation test in all my years ttc. I was so excited, so DH is in for it later.       

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Emma have fun tonight 


----------



## Irish Daffodil

LastC, congratulations,   you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Pat, good luck for tomorrow, have everything crossed for you.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## lastchancer

Thanks girls - think me and DH are still in awe.

Monja forgot to wish you luck earlier for tomor - stay relaxed and hope all goes fantasticly well  xxx

Pat - again good luck for 2mor and enjoy your wee trip away after x

WeeEmma - hope your surviving the 2ww ok - good luck as well 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Lastchancer    to you and dh hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.. 

Patbaz all the best for tomorrow.

So much goin on i read the posts then i forget, Sily me..

Emma have fun tonite go easy on dh    . I bought some 2 last month but as i dont ovulate regular i didnt get a positive this month and    is due this weekend.. So the rest will just have to do next month


Ooh Katie sticky toffee pudding sounds yum.. I think i need to start baking.. Mske use of my pink rolling pin   

Molly i didnt realise you were having a section, hopefully you wont have to wait long.

I went to the gym tonite felt good afterwards but at least ive gone back..

Im off to bed girlies nite all

Jillyhen x

Babyd how are you hun?


----------



## Strawberry*

Evening ladies   
sorry I have been "missing" again lol life is just too busy for me!!!

Patbaz - everything crossed for you and dh tomorrow - pls let us know asap!!

MissE - no way!!!!!!!!!! honestly wot a small world!  This is Dr S Rowan!?  hahhaha how funny!  don't worry him and his wife do know wot we are going thru so u can let him know you "know" me I am sure he will be gobsmacked too lol well sorry that is if he knows that you have "problems!" too?!  If not I will say nothing!

Monja - lots of vibes coming your way for tomorrow too      

Katie - I am on my way - sticky toffee pud is my fav!!

LastC - am made up you had good news today I bet it was an amazing feeling    I hope the next few months are very boring and event free for ya   

Jillyhen hope your doing ok pet   
and my buddy Babydreams   

Rite my bed is calling me catch up tomo girls - looking foward to hearing good news   

xx

sorry meant to add afm - still sniffing lol - it's laughable now!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Lastc... thats amazing news! Congratulations!!!! I'm sure you and dh are on   Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy xxx

Monja good luck for tomorrow...   you get lots and lots of little eggies 

Patbaz...    that you are the next to post a bfp here tomorrow. Hope you and dh are coping ok tonite and hope tomorrow sees all your dreams come true x

Emma I hope you have left your poor dh in a reasonably similar state as he was before he got home!    Cover up that   girl..... its cold outside !  

Katie... sticky toffee pudding... made by your dh? How lucky are you! I'm lucky if my dh can make me dinner sometimes never mind bake!

Hey to everyone else... Hope you are all well xxx

AFM - hangover wasnt too bad, was a little delicate for a while on Sat but have been grand since. Am very sore though. I keep hoping its the   trying to rear her ugly head. I took my last Gonal F injection 4 weeks ago tomorrow so I'm not sure what should be happening. All I know is that I am very sore. Any suggestions girls? I know I should probably ring the RFC but would feel a fool if it was nothing... Any advice would be greatly appreciated..... Answers on a postcard please xxx


----------



## patbaz

BFN again don't know what else to say - devastated  


----------



## Katie789

Oh patbaz, im so sorry honey. Its so so hard when you keep getting knocked down. It never gets any easier even though we sometimes prepare for the worst. Am v sorry xxxx

Katie


----------



## mollycat

aww patbaz.... im so so sorry it didnt work for you this time, my heart goes out to you and your DH.... sending you loads of


----------



## lastchancer

oh Pat so sorry today didnt bring you and your Dh the news you (and all of us on here) wanted - willbe thinking of you xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

I am so very sorry Patbaz        be kind to yourself x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Patbaz I am so sorry honey.      to you and your dh. There are no words ... x


----------



## patbaz

OMG girls when I did hospital hpt this morning (at 3:30 this morning ) i couldnt see any line but after going back to bed for a sleep and a cry i checked it again and it had a v faint line so I ran out and bought a clearblue digital and it's positive. After all my crying I am pregnant. I phoned clinic and they said any sort of line is a positive. 

Thanks to everyone here for the support I really appreciate it. I pray that we all fulfil our dreams!!


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz!!!!!! talk about from one extreme to the other. woohoo     

Am delighted for you xx

Katie


----------



## patbaz

I know Katie I am such an idiot but I really couldn't see a line earlier and after I cried myself back to sleep eventually I decided I would run a bath because I have been missing my baths. So I just looked at the hospital test and saw a v feint line so I thought I would grab another test so I ran out to chemist and did a test and started to fill the bath with the test sitting on the sink and I checked it just before I got in the bath and it was positive. I still can't believe it. I am in shock so was dh when I phoned him to tell him the news 


----------



## Katie789

Celebrations are defin order in ballybofey! Congratulations again x

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Omg Patbaz what a morning you have had..

Congratulations to you and Dh so chuffed for you.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Patbaz - congratulations huni, im so so pleased for ya, its great to here good news.


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

How are we all today!

Jilly - good for you hitting the gym again, you go girl!!  Wont be long before you start seeing the results.

Katie - hope the 2ww is going ok for you  

Cat - how you getting on?  Any word from Dr W?

Strawberry - our serial sniffer    Wont be long before you start stimming hang on in there huni!  

Lastc - im sure you and DH are in awe - enjoy it!

Monja - good luck for EC today, hope you get lots and lots of eggies!  

Mollycat - hope you ok, not long now.. eeekkk

MissE - sounds like you and DH had a lovely anniversary.

Big hello - to Irishd, Tessy, mscott, weeemma and anyone ive missed

AFM - still no sign of appt for MRI  , all this waiting around is a killer, you never get used to it.  Question ladies - how long is the normal wait for a review appt after a failed cycle?


----------



## lastchancer

Oh Pat i just popped on fro a quick nosey and saw this - absolutely fantasticv news - this happened to my cousin withh er IUI - the hospital test was negative but 2 tesco own brands were positive and baby is now 5 months old !

    

BabyD - i waited 3 months for my review after last years failed TX.  - hopefully you wont have to wait this long x


----------



## patbaz

Ladies I just wanted to say a huge thank you for all your support and good wishes. It's been a crazy morning!! I still don't know what to think. I am feeling slightly embarrassed by the whole negative positive thing . I am such an idiot!!  Just have the wait til the scan now


----------



## monja

Hi everyone 

thats me back from EC. 
What an emotional journey. 
Had a flat tire on the way and nearly didn`t make it on time. 
Then it was so much more painful then last time. 
And to top it of, after all the hormones (and I was on a high dose) we only got 3 eggs. 
Really need a miracle to happen now. 
I hope we get at least 1 embryo out of them 3. 

Pray for us please xx


----------



## patbaz

Monja 3 eggs is 3 eggs people have only had 1 and have gone on to get BFP.  So snuggle up on the sofa drink plenty of fluids and allow dh to spoil you and prepare yourself for et 


----------



## Tessykins

Wow girls - it's all happening in here this morning!

Patbaz - many, many, many congratulations!  You've been through the mill this morning!  Well done to you and DH!

Monja congrats on your three eggies - three is good - just look at Katie last week who only had one and is now PUPO!    that you get good news tomorrow XX

Baby D, my otd was 24th June and we're going for our review on 19th Aug (this Friday) so more or less two months for the review to come through.  Like LastC, last year I had to wait 3-4 months so they're quicker this year.

Molly, when's your app for the caesarion date?  I'm so happy for you hun - bet this time last year you didn't think you'd be in this position!

Hi Misse, Irish D, Jilly, Strawberry (God help you with all that sniffing  !), Katie, Cat and anyine I've missed - hope you're all well XXX


----------



## babydreams282

Monja - congratulations on your 3 eggies, i'll be praying for you this evening and hope you get good news tomorrow 

Tessy - thats good to hear that they are getting quicker with the appointments, hopefully i wont have to wait too long.  Hoping i get my MRI Scan done first and then they can discuss both my failed tx and my results of that  .  Good luck for Friday!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Pat, huge congratulations to you and DH.

Monja, congratulations on the 3 eggs, will keep everything crossed for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Katie789

Monja, well done on your three eggs. I know how you feel about it being at the lower end as i was also on a high dose (337 and 300) and only managed to get one. But im praying they fertilise for you, as i know tomorrows phonecall will be v hard for you. 

Im just trying to put each day in. Waivering as everyone does from picturing a positive test, to crashing at the thought of being a serial bfner. I really cant get past the fear of my embie being only four cell on day three. I hope they put it back in as they have experience of four cells on day three working as opposed to it was all we had so put it in anyway   cant believe this is only day four. Am going kp nuts already! 

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Just popped on to read Patbaz's news.
Pat what a crazy morning you have had huni, but so delighted for you and dh. Congrats to you both.       Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Monja congrats on the 3 eggies huni. Hang in there,      you get good news tomorrow and have some lovely wee embies to come home to their mummy.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Congrats patbaz knew u cud do it hun xxxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

OMG Patbaz!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!               Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy xx

Monja congrats on your three eggs.     As the girls have said.. it only takes one!    for great news tomorrow. Hope u get plenty of rest today xx

Katie... hang in there pet. Looks like this new thread has done its job and turned the luck around on here. Not too long until you join the other girls with your  

Hopefully it wont be long to the rest of us join them. Saying lots and lots of   for us all. 

Sending you all lots of


----------



## patbaz

Katie on the 2ww thread there was a lady who was told by embryologist that she had little hope of getting pregnant due to the very bad quality of her embies. She got a BFP and I believe her embies were 2/3 cell on day 3 so come on team toe. 

Thanks to everybody for their kind words. Still trying to get my head around it all.


----------



## Katie789

Thanks patbaz, i guess if its gonna happen it will. Everyeight cell had to be a four cell at one point right? But youve been there,anything we can worry about we will. Its just how we prepare and protect ourselves for the downside. Am pleased to hear a success story from a slow grower though, just like the FET girls will be pleased to read of your good news x

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Monja congrats on your 3 embies.. 

Babyd, i was waiting almost 3 months for our review my otd was the 1st April and we where only seen on the 25th July.. 
Its normally 12 weeks but that may have changed hun.

Patbaz im sure you cant stop smiling 

Katie how are you hun?

MissE hope you are well.

Cat, Tessy hows you?

I was at the gym again tonite so goin to start measuring myself from thurs nite as im for mums for tea tomoro nite.. Havent seen them in 2 weeks and dad has his review in the Rvh 2moro.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

Hope goes well at your dads review. You are sticking at the gym well. Id be left long ago!

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

Monja congrats on your 3 embies - remember it only takes one so keep positive and good luck for 2mors call xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat congrats again sweetie, i'm sure you are on   .

Monja have everything crossed for you for tomorrows call.        

Katie hang in there huni, hoping and         this is your time.

Jilly you are doing fab at the gym, i'd have given up long ago.   Hope your dads review goes well.

Lastc hope you are well huni.  

Cat hope you are doing ok. You made me laugh earlier huni but dont worry dh is still in one piece.  

Babyd they say 6-12 weeks for review, it is such a long wait huni.   Hope it comes round soon.

Strawberry it wont be long now til you move to the next step, i hope you are doing ok on the sniffer. Yes huni, it is indeed Dr Rowan. He just thinks your cupcakes are yum, he is a good advertisement for your business.   I must say to him that i have been chatting to you.

Tessy how are you doing sweetie?  

Irishd how are you doing huni?  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Jilly still have a big grin on my face but I am gonna test again in the morning just to be sure . I hope that your dads review goes well tomorrow I will keep my fingers crossed for him. 

Monja good luck for tomorrow's phonecall. I hope that dh swimmers is having fun with your little eggies 

To everyone else thanks for today. It's been emotional to say the least. My head is all over the place and you guys have just been fantastic. You are such a wonderful supportive bunch of gals. Thank you xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

just popped on before bed, and omg I'm so glad i did

Patbaz- WHOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO                   SO SO DELIGHTED FOR YOU I WANNA DANCE                 
my first tests were light, and really didn't darken till they were a few hours old   , but as they say a line is a line and its brill news... what a day you have had... lets hope its all plain sailing from here on in and a run of     on this thread!!!

monja- excellent news getting 3 eggs. hope they are getting down and dirty tonight with MR    

Katie- your next petal! hope your not an emotional wreak all ready.... god how i hate the 2ww... keep    

Tessykins- date is all set for next Tuesday.... blimey is this really happening to me?.... my consultant delivering the baby is the one who referred  us 8 years ago, and he was so lovely today, hes kinda surprised we stuck at it all these years... but it just proved to never give up

hope everyone is doing well.. sending ya all a big


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, feeling a bit low think it might be the tablets, took myself off to my mum's caravan for the weekend. So much to catch up on, but I'll try my best. 

Mscott ~ I'm so sorry huni that this wasn't ur time, life is very cruel sometimes, I   that the holiday helps you on the road to recovery, be kind to yourself and dh   

Lastc ~ oh wow huni absolutely delighted for you and dh, wot a wonderful time, I'll tell you wot my mum told me, no overstretching, no really hot baths, and rub ur belly every night with moisturiser   helps stop stretch marks...lol

Patbaz ~   on your   Oh huni wot a rollercoaster of  a ride you've had today, absolutely over the moon for you, it's hard to believe when it finally happens    the same thing happened to me with my ds I flew in to our bedroom at 6am waving a test at my dh who was still asleep saying is there a line, to which he said I can't even see the test....lol needless to say it was off to tesco's for another test....lol needless to say it was a bfp too, anyway snow babies rock huni and delighted for you and ur dh, rest plenty and enjoy    

Katie79 ~ Sorry I missed ur exciting news, that's 1 little fighter you have on ur hands so huge congrats on making it to pupo, try not to worry about the 4 cell bit at my last app they told me that the embie I had put in with ds wasn't as strong as my last try it worked the stronger 1 didn't, I'll keep you in my    huni for the next   

Monja ~ 3 eggs is fab huni well done it only takes 1, Good luck for tomorrow   

Jillyhen ~ hope ur dad's review goes well    hope the diets going well   

MissE ~ How ya doing huni, hope ur hanging in there   

Mollycat ~ OMG ur nearly there huni, it's great when ur own doc is with you     praying for a safe journey for you and ur little bubs   

Babyd, Irishd, Strawberry, Tessykins and Cat, hope uz are all well    Sorry to anyone I've missed, would need everyones names on 1 page.

Afm finished the tablets so hopefully the   will rear her ugly head soon, so I can start sniffing again soon, altho that said, have managed to get myself into a real downward spiral and have convinced myself that it's not gonna work. Hopefully my    will return soon.

  

Please know that uz are all in my     

Irene


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls

Sorry to be a pain the the butt. I did another test this morning. First one didn't work ( no control line ) second one was negative and third was positive. What's going on. All 3 tests are clearblue. Am I pregnant or not. So confused !!


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Pat - god its nerve wrecking with all thee diff results isint it - i think perhaps the tests you have may have been corrupted in some way as the ocntrol window not working in one of them. 

where abouts are you - i have all these poundland tests left i will give to you rather than you going out and paying for more tests as they costs a fortune xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks lastc but I thnking it must be a negative . I looked at the one that was positive again this morning and the line is nearly invisible. I am gutted.


----------



## lastchancer

Dont give yup hope - go to your local gp and ask them to do a test for you and even to check your bloods - just explain that you have had 4 diff results and for your sanity you cant wait 3 wks for rvh scan - if they are like my local docotrs they will be more than willing to put your mind at ease - have to go to work but will check back in later today to see how you are 

xxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz,

As far as im aware you can get false negatives, but never false positives with the pee sticks. As you didnt have trigger shot the positive test you had cant have been as a result of that and must have been your own hcg levels. Lastc is right though, a blood test is prob best option. Hope your gp can arrange this for you xx

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

Pat have you called your GP yet? - as Katie says false positives ar very rare and are usually due to the amoutn of hcg we inject in the trigger shot (which you havent had) or in some other meds that you may be takign -  in most cases you need to allow the P to cool to room temp before testing and if you have had anything to eat or drink before testing this can affect the result - also the container you use could affect results if it has been used before for other things and has any residue in it. 

really praying you are worrying for nothing xxxxxx


----------



## monja

Oh my gosh we are so happy  - 2 out of 3 fertilised. Getting my wee beans back on Friday morning at 9 am. 
Fingers crossed everything improves until then. I can`t even believe it. Really must admit I didn`t expect it at all. 
Good luck to eveyone else waiting for the dreaded phone call and the rest of the girls. xxx


----------



## patbaz

Spoke to nurse in RFC this morning. She said that a + on 2 tests is a positive and that I should wait a few days and test again. I asked about blood test and she just said to wait so gonna do that and just enjoy our few days away tomorrow and try not to worry. 

Monja congrats huni that's excellent news


----------



## Katie789

Monja, thats great news, what a hurdle for you to get over. Roll on friday til those wee mebies come home to you!!

Patbaz, thats reassuring of the nurse - i still dont see what harm it would do for them to offer a blood test. i mean they take blood all day every day - what harm would a blood test on BFPs do anyways, have a great break with DH. It will be very special knowing you are three 

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Morning girls

Monja, big congrats on your two embies!  Roll on Friday!  

Patbaz    you really have been through the mill with these tests but a positive is a positive - I hope that you're able to settle for a few days and enjoy your break away    

Ineen,    it's so easy to lose your pma when so much rests on the tx, but just think that you're one step closer to getting started again and there's nothing at all to say that it won't work.  As far as I can remember you had success with a fet before so surely the odds are on your side for another success?  I hope so anyway pet XX

Molly!!!!!!!!  This time next week you're gonna be a mum with your wee darling in your arms!!  I'm so happy for you and you are proof that perseverance pays off!  How are you feeling love, are you nervous??  Sending you all of my love and best wishes XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Misse, how are you hun?  Any word from the prof yet?

Morning to everyone else XX   

Girls, we have our review on Friday and I was wondering if there are any questions I should ask.  We had a failed tx last year and I found the review quite pointless as the doc basically said that they didn't know why it hadn't worked.  We will be going for our 3rd FET later this year (hopefully) and I was wondering if any of you could think of any questions I could ask considering that we've already had two failed FETs.

Thanks girls XX


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

Just nipped in before heading back to caravan. Collected drugs this morning and start sniffing tomorrow. Fingers crossed we get further this tine.

Sorry no personal will read up on everyone when I get back next week.

Good luck to everyone and fingers crossed

Gx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies,

Pat - take what the nurse said to heart amnd enjoy your time away - the rest will do you the world of good xx

Gilli - congrats on geting started again - good luck with TX 

Monja - fantastic news that you have 2 wee embies coming home on friday - best of luck to you xx

Ineen - hope you have some pma reinstalled with the rerurn of the sun xx

Katie how are you doing - hope this 2ww is not goign too bad for you

Big hi to all you other ladies looking on xxx


----------



## patbaz

Love being a mum thank you for pm. It means a lot to know others have been through the same.


----------



## Katie789

Isnt it a great day outside. Have been pottering in garden today (tx has an added expense ive spent a blinking fortune at the garden centre during my 2wws). Back bit sore so gonna lie up on sofa with tea and cake.

Thank you ineen for sharing your story. Its hard not to worry as ive had four really strong embies put back in last txs and theyve not stuck, so hopefully this little one will. Ive always been attracted to the runt of the litter so maybe the same will apply here   I hope you feel more positive soon  . 

Molly, its so hard to believe youll have your wee one here next week. How exciting!!!!!

Jilly, hope your dads review went well.

Emma, hows satchmo?

Wee Emma, hope the 2ww is treating you well. You   yet? 

Tessy, that seems to be what they always say. They dont know why, just try again. I think theres a list of questions in the negative cycle board that might be helpful. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Katie xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Monja, congratulations on the embies.

Gillipepper, good luck for tomorrow.

Katie, tea and cake sounds lovely.

Tessy, hope the review goes well, I printed off the questions that Katie was talking about and took them in with me bcause I can never remember at the time what I wanted to ask.

MissE, how is the pup doing? My wee man is going in at the end of the month for his, not looking forward to that, I have told DH he has to take him.

Pat, hope you enjoy your break and try not to worry too much.

Big hello to anyone I missed.

AFM, well I got a surprise call from the RFC last night saying that I am due to be called for tx in October but do I want to start on August cycle. I was totally shocked but when I discussed my last bfn with the nurse she recommended that I don't start now but wait till October to give my body time to recover. So after a pretty much sleepless night thinking about it I figured that it will only be 6-8 weeks or so and I am going to spend that time trying to lose a few more lbs. At least now I have a date to work towards.

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat what an eventful time you have been having but it is probably cos your levels are still quite low and as the time passes that line will get darker and darker.   Hang in there and enjoy your weekend.

Monja congrats on your wee embies, that is fab news. Wont be long til your babies are home with you.  

Katie hope you are doing ok and not going too    . Enjoy your tea and cake.

Irishd that is such a shocker. I am sure you are keen to get started again but its probably best to give your body a chance to settle back to normal. It wont be long coming round.   Pup is feeling much better, think the anaesthetic just didnt agree with him but he is doing grand. Just think it is because he has his bits snipped and also a hernia repaired. He has to go on monday to get his stitches out, that should be fun.

Gillip good luck for tomorrow.             Its great to get started again.

Tessy hope you get sorted with the questions. They couldnt tell me why it didnt work any of the 3 times. I made sure i checked what they would do differently the next time to prevent ohss again.  
A big hi to everyone else. Must go, have buns in the oven. Am baking for a party in work tomorrow, one of the girls is 50.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

How are we all? 

Patb im sure your head is all over the place.. 

Irishd & Carly thats 2 of you that have now have your call about goin this month they must be up to speed with the referrals.. I wish it was me the weight isnt shifting even tho i weighed myself today using the work scales and according to them i am 6lb lighter but my own are staying the same.. Head fried or what!

Gonna leave sw till the start od sept due to us having a wedding next weekend..

To anyone i have missed hope you are all good

Jillyhen

Dad got on great at his review they still cant find the reason why the blood clotted in the vein the consultant is pleased with the result and how well he was so thats him for a year..  Thank god.

MissE you are def putting me in shame with your baking etc..

Katie how are you hun?

Monja hope you are resting..

I


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jilly - glad your dads review went well thats one less thing for you to worry about.  Whats the craic with your scales, maybe your ones at home are broken.  Keep up the good work

Patbaz - im thinking of you hun, hope your enjoying your time away.

Irishd - congrats it wont be long coming in and it gives you time to prepare yourself.  Good Luck

Monja - congrats on the embies, when are you for transfer?

MissE - Hope the pup is feeling better now.  How'd the baking go?  

Katie - Tea and Cake is just what you need.  Hows the 2ww going?

Tessy - good luck for the review tomorrow, did you get your list of questions ready?

Molly - im sure your counting down the days til you little one is here.  

Weeemma - hope your holding up ok during the 2WW

Cat - any word?

Hi to Gillip, lastc, lovebeingamum and anyone else ive missed!


----------



## monja

Thanks everyone for your kind words. 
Got a few questions and I am sure you wise ladies will know the answer. 
I`m in for ET tomorrow. I believe I may have a slight OHSS problem. Will this cause an problem with ET?
It isn`t too bad. Tummy bit swollen and ovaries hurting, might just be from EC, I don`t want to alarm anyone, so haven`t told anyone at RFC yet. Should I? Going to France on Saturday for 1 week and hoping it doesn`t get worse. Just took out some European Health Insurance, just in case.  
Also wanted to ask -  does anyone know if I can ring the RFC to check how my wee embies are doing? 

Thanks girls, really appreciate it xxx 

I`m already going mad and haven`t started the 2 ww yet


----------



## Katie789

Monja, ive never had ohss, but have had the bloated tummy and soreness after each ec. Make sure you drink lots and lots of water. If you are worried you should maybe check with rfc as i think its better to catch it early if you do. I also would be on with the embryologist too. The number is on front of the wee sheet you get after ec. Im sure theyd be checking them today anyway so whats wrong with giving you a wee update??

Jilly i think id bin your scales. The other ones sound much friendlier.

Away to ikea to pass today.

Chat later

Katie xx


----------



## monja

Hi Katie, 


thanks for your quick reply. 
Just rang the Embryologist and we have one 4-cell and one 5-cell, so all going well at the moment.  
I din`t have the swelling or the pain after the last EC, but this one was a lot worse in every way possible. So I think I`ll leave it for now and just keep drinking water. 

This is driving me   

Roll on tomorrow morning 9 am when I get my wee beans back and hope they snuggle up tight


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls-not sure if can post on this thread. i got a call mon nite to start this month (wasnt due to start until oct) means i will be sniffing around beginning of september. Its exciting but im very daunted by it all too.  i hope we all get our bfp's one way or another


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat hope you enjoy your time away.  

Katie how are you holding up huni?  

Monja glad your wee embies are doing well. Good luck for tomorrow.           Drink plenty of water but if things are not improved by tomorrow make sure you tell rfc. Ohss is a nasty business. Hope everything settles down for you.

Jilly i believe the other scales, the ones at home are telling you lies.        Keep it up huni.

Confused carly welcome to the thread, of course you can post on here huni.   Great news on getting started a bit early, it is long enough to wait. Hope this tx brings you luck.      

Tessy good luck for review tomorrow, hope you get some answers.  

Babyd pup is doing much better thanks. The baking is going fine too. Always getting new recipes and having to try them out. How are you doing huni?  

Molly not long now sweetie, i'm sure you are so excited. Cant wait to hear your news and will be keeping an eye out for piccies.  

Gillp how did your first day sniffing go?  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

I e-mailed Prof today to ask when we would be expecting an appointment for origin. Never got to check if he responded cos have been so busy in work but i'll check tomorrow. Hopefully it wont be long.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all today?

Carly i just post anywhere i can lol

Monja hope you are feeling better and as MissE says def tell the rfc tomoro if you are still sore..

Tessy how did your review go?

Ineen,Irishd,Katie,strawb,cat hope you are all good.

Molly im sure you are getting excited.. what day are you goin in?

Not mug craic with my my af is due to rear her ugly head and im eating rings round me have taken notions of milka chocolate with diam bar omg so amazing.. Did go to the gym tonite tho and goin again tomoro nite.. Still keeping up my 4 nites a week  how long it will last i dont know.

Cant believe its almost the weekend again.. This time next week i will have finished work for a week.. My wee nieces will be home sun week. Cant wait.

If ive missed anyone sorry..

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

thanx missE. what type of dog do u have? i have a wee yorkie-only a year old. shes like my wee child! lol btw prof mcclure is in china!! i only know that becos i emailed him recently and when he replied he said where he was lol. he's very good tho. i take it he must be on holiday lol 
jillyhen-keep up the gud work -4times at the gym is fab. stick at it and you'll soon see results 
monja -gud luck tomorrow 
tessy-hope review goes well too  
sorry if ive missed anyone-im stil finding my feet here...
ive a question-is egg collection really painful? ive heard it is. im already terrified and im nowhere near that far yet :-V


----------



## MissE

Carly i have a bassett hound pup, he is so cute but mad as a hatter. His ears are also a nightmare, so long and they get into everything. Have an 8 year old kitty cat too.    They are my babies. Thnaks for letting me know Prof is away although feel bad now that i have e-mailed him on his holidays.
I'm not sure about egg collection normally, lots of ladies say it is grand cos the drugs help ease the pain. I had an awful time, it was extremely sore but think that was just because i had 40+ follies and my ovaries were so swollen. Try not to worry about it, just take one step at a time and it will all be ok.
Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies,

not sure where everyone is at in TX at the moment so wishing everyone luck x

Monja it sounds like you have 2 strong little bubbas in the making - good luck for today and the 2ww but as the girls say let thr RFC know as the pain could be and infection like BabyD and you dont want to leave that untreated xx

Gilli - good luck with DR - hope you dont get many side effects x

Molly - almost time for you wee baba to make an entrance - i'm sure it cant come quick enough for you after the long wait to get here x

Tessy hoping your review went well and you know whats happening next for you x

MissE - if you need a taster for those new receipe's just give me a shout lol  (can you post an updated list of TX for us, our unoffical administrator lol)

Pat - hope your enjoying your time away and trying not to worry too much about the mixed results x

Carly - post away - this is the only tx i've used FF and i must say the suuport has been fab - re EC - i've never found it particularly panful as you have drugs to counteract it but as MissE says - it sems the moe follies you have the higher the risk of pain - but dont fret about that yet xx

Jilly - glad your dad's review went well - congrats on the weight loss and keep up the gym - you put me to shame i cant even find the energy to lift the hoover lol

Katie - how you doing on the 2ww? 

Hi to all the other ladies i've not mentioned - always in my thoughts and prayers xxx

AFM - went to GP yesterday to report our sucess for far - they did another test to confirm pregnant and he said a marker was showing up for infection - as i dont have any symptoms he said its maybe just oversensitive so not worrying about anythng - not sure how long i'll have to wait now for next scan.
goign to my cousins wedding 2mor - at least wotn have to wear the body stocking now - i can just say - no i'm not fat i'm pregnant lol


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Heres an updated list. Would any of the ladies not listed who have dates give me a shout and i'll add you. Have taken out everyones previous results to focus on the next tx, the future is bright girlies.

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN








Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP








Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN








Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11   
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx  
Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11 BFP  
Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF /09/11 
Gillip ICSI 
Ineen FET 07/06/11 ?? 
MissE ICSI Sept 11 
Gilly80 ICSI 
Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN  
Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11   
Confusedcarly IVF

Prof e-mailed me back to say he was still on holidays but that he would be back early september and we would get an appointment arranged for as soon as he comes back.

Emma xx


----------



## confusedcarly

thanx girls-think im getting ahead of myself with the worrying lol i will chill
Emma-glad u got a reply frm the prof.  
just heading to rfc now to get hep bloods done and amh.  
hope u all have a great wekend xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

So glad its fri..

Sorry no personals just loggin on quickly..

I really wish i was starting treatment, dont think the weight is shifting at all.. :-(

On a bit of a downer been having awful dreams and not sleeping great as awell as pmt cramps.

Sorry its all about me.. Hope you are all well

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Morning all,

V quick post while wait on dh getting ready. Monja, hope all goes well today with your transfer. Hope to hear you are PUPO later!

Welcome to the thread carly.

Thanks  for updating the list emma. Good you heard back from the prof.

Afm, halfway there. Am on the verge of tears, which is how i am before AF. Hope this isnt a sign. If get past the weekend without any bleeding will be a breakthrough for me!! 

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Carly good luck with your bloods. Wont be long now til you get going.  

Jilly chin up huni, i am sure it is very hard cos you want to get started again but stay strong. The weight will come off cos you are working so hard at it. If you went somewhere else would they allow you to start now?    Sounds like you need some pampering, so treat yourself.

Katie darling hang in there. You are at the halfway mark. Hoping the tears are just the hormones running through your system and that the bleeding stays away. Have everything crossed for you.       

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Katie Chin up love - i was weepy as hell all thru my 2ww - even cried at tv adverts ! - sendignyou lots of sticky vibes and positive energy


----------



## monja

YAY - we are PUPO and have started the dreaded   . 
Got 2 lovely embies, one 6-cell and one 7-cell 
So happy, really didn`t expect to get this far after last treatment. 
Off on holiday tomorrow evening for a week of relaxing 

Hope you are all doing well. 

Thanks for all your support.... xxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Congratulations on being Pupo Monja - those are the same as i had at ET as well so thats a positive start to the 2ww - enjoy your week of Complete Relaxation xxx good luck xx


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday Ladies

Monja - congratulations on being PUPO   - hope the next two weeks fly in for you.    With regards to the pain after EC, i had severe pain but they gave me my transfer anyway, ended up back in hospital after ET, so ive you get any worse call them, i had to be kept in cause of infection.   this dosent happen to you though.  Enjoy your holiday.  

Lastc - how are you feeling?  

MissE - glad the prof kept in touch, even when he was on holiday, its reassuring to know. Wont be long before you back on that rollercoaster!  

Katie - one week done, one week to go,   hard for you, hope this is your time.

Jilly    for you today, you have to try to stick at it, you will see the results soon i promise.  It does seem likes its one hurdle after another but we are all here for ya  

Carly - hey congrats again on getting started, wont be long coming in, its flys in once tx eventually starts.  Any questions you have just ask, all the girls on here are only to happy to help.  

Tessy - how did the review go today?  

Hi to irishd, cat, ineen, mscott and anyone ive missed.

AFM - still no word, we spend our lives waiting! On a brighter note having a big night out tomorrow night, so got a new outfit, nails and tan being done this evening and im so looking forward to some cocktails.. yummy yummy!


----------



## Katie789

Congratulations monja, and what a great way to get through the 2ww, on hols. Enjoy xx

Am just cryin at everything today, plus really snappy and hungry. No bleeding though so down but not out!!

Katie


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Monja congrats on being . Sounds like 2 fab embies, hoping they snuggle in tight. A week holidays sounds like a fab way to get through the 2ww.    

Katie sending you extra sticky 

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Monja congrats on being pupo, snuggle in tight wee bubs.

Babyd how are you? Im sure you are looking forward to your nite out enjoy..

Katie when is your otd?   

MissE thanks hun, i dont know wat is wrong woth me very down in the dumps cant seem to shake it at all. Meeting some girls 2moro nite for a hen do so maybe that will do me a bit of good.. The house is a tip cant be bothered starting to clean im just doin the basics.. Im off week after next think i will book myself in for a facial and massage..

Enough of about me..

Its the weekend anyone have anything nice planned?

Does origin had a weight limit?

Jillyhen x


----------



## sweetie pie

Hello girls, I hope i am on the right theard, I have just had my treatment today  . we got 11 eggs and out of them only two where fertalised and both where put back in today. so i am hoping and   that this all works out. i was hoping that someone can give me some advice on what i should be doing now to give myself the best chance as this is our only shot. I seen on another website that you should not go to the toilet for up to 12 hours after but i have never heard of this before,can anyone shed some light on this for me and also give me any advice on how to get through this long 2ww. many thanks xxx


----------



## MissE

Jilly definitely treat yourself to a facial. night out sounds like good craic too, will hopefully cheer you up a bit.    You should maybe give origin a ring and ask if there are criteria for tx.

Sweetie pie welcome to the thread.  Congrats on being . Hoping those embies snuggle in tight.          
I'll add you to our list huni.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN 
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP 
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN 
Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11















Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx








Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11 BFP








Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF /09/11 
Gillip ICSI 
Ineen FET 07/06/11 ?? 
MissE ICSI Sept 11 
Gilly80 ICSI 
Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN








Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11















Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11  

If i've got anyones dates wrong let me know.


----------



## monja

Hi Sweety Pie, 

Hope you are doing ok today. 
We must have been sitting in the rfc around the same time throughout treatment. 
We had EC on the 16th at 10 am and ET yesterday at 9 am. Keep looking around in the waiting room wondering if any of these lovely supportive girls could be sat there too. 
How are you feeling? 
I am really crampy today, but this treatment has been a lot worse throughout on comparison to the first one. 
Hopefully that is a good sign and the wee embies snuggle in tight. 
Hope you are doing ok. Looking forward to getting to know you more in our 2ww.


----------



## Tessykins

Morning girls, 

Monja and Sweetiepie, many congrats on being PUPO!  Let's hope those wee embies snuggle in tight and that the next two weeks fly by. XX

Katie, how are you today hun?  I really hope that your PMA has returned - it is truly hard when so much rests on it but I'm hoping that the next few days will fly by and you'll get that lovely BFP. XXXXXXX    

BabyD, I'm  going for a few cocktails myself tonight, I was also out last night!  Well, we may as well enjoy them now    

Misse, how's you - I hope that you app comes soon, it's not long to the start of Sept now when the prof returns.

Last C, are you still on cloud nine?  

Jilly, I don't know about origin at all - sorry.

Molly, where are you pet, you haven't gone early have you?   Good luck for Tuesday.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all well now.

Well girls, we had our review yday with Dr McFaul, all of our reviews and initial appointments have been with him yet he has never done any actual treatment such as ec/ et/ scans etc.  Anyway, we signed up again for a FET - it'll be our last one as we have 5 embyros left and we are going to thaw them all.

All of our ETs have been done on day 2 and have only ever been 2 or 3 cells (which is ok apparently), I asked him if we could opt for a day 3 transfer this time to see how the wee embies were progressing but he said that their policy has changed and that that decision is now up to the embryologist.  I have noticed that those of you who have had ets recently have been having day 3 transfers and I was wondering if the rfc now do day 3s instead of day 2s (I think that they used to opt for day 2 transfers).  Anyway, we should be getting going again in about 3 months time, so I reckon I'll be pupo again (please God) around Christmas time.  Roll on Christmas!


----------



## Katie789

Tessy, glad the review didnt thow up anything negative. Waiting til day three sounds like an option, but 2 0r 3 cells on day 2 is perfect. We were told to keep them out as long as possible before putting them back in as they watched 6 of our embies in last tx so monitor their development and they all stopped before day 5. Not that they could offer any explanations or solutions for next tx. i think they just dont know what else to suggest. Hope your final bunch brings you christmas joy xx

Jilly, hope you are feeling better. i think origin has a scale its i think between 25 and 35 bmi. would that be about right??

Am feeling a bit more positive today thank goodness. Still feel like AF on the way, but nothing i can do about it. thanks for my buckets Emma  

Welcome sweetiepie, congrats on being PUPO.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Monja and Sweetiepie, congrats on being PUPO, snuggle in tight little embies.


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies

Monja and Sweetiepie congratulations to you both on being pupo      those wee bubs settle in nicely.

Katie79 ~ Hang in there huni it could just be the hormones settling you down     for a bfp for you.

MissE ~ glad you got word back huni hopefully the time will fly in for you   

Tessykins ~ roll on chrismas huni it's only 126 days     that this next bunch work a christmas miracle for you   

Jillyhen ~ oh huni it's horrible when ur feeling miserable    keep going tho it will all be worth it in the end    I checked out origin while on the waiting list at the rfc I think they told me it was a bmi of 32, not a hundred per cent sure it was a while ago.  

babyd ~ the waiting is horrendous but ur night out sounds like a good idea hope you enjoy it huni    and you definately deserved to be pampered a bit   

Afm well the dreaded af arrived on Wed night so I started sniffing again on Thurs morning, I contacted the rfc to get my schedule and presciption for tablets only to be passed between nurses and admin only to be told they'll call me back and if I haven't heard from them by Mon I'm to call them back again........  
Was out last night for my sister's hen do, she's getting married on Thurs I just hope the dreaded af eases up a bit by then as it's gushing at the minute rather than a gentle flow (tmi sorry) and my dress is white....  

I'm trying not to think to much about the next step, but boy its hard.

Hello to anyone I've missed hope uz are all well , know that uz are all in my thoughts and prayers

Irene xx


----------



## mollycat

good morning girls   ...

Katie- hope your hanging in there babes.. not long to go now! saying a few wee prayers for ya   

Tessykins- whoohooo getting back on the rollercoaster again   ... i demanded they let my embryos go to day 5 last time, not that they did as one sprouted by day 2 and the embrylogist said it would be better to go to ET early... but im with ya on letting em sprout, ive never has cells bigger that 4 until this last time! Think this bambino is from my one and only 7 cell... only sprouter ive ever had! Wishing you all the luck in the world babes..   

monja & sweetiepie- hope the tww aint being to bad on you... wishing you loads of luck!!   

Jilly- how was your night out? im sure you cant wait to see the twins again, they must be so spoilt by you and your dh.. hopefully it wont be to long before your TXing again!   

Misse- hopefully your appointment will be posted out soon! im sure your biting the bullet to get started again!   

Carly- omg its brill your starting your TX early.. wishing you all the luck in the world hun   

babydreams- hope you had a wonderful night out, always makes you feel better getting all tanned up and nice sparkling nails   took all my nail polish off ready for Tuesday, and omg how my nails are stained with the polish, ive been trying toothpaste, lemons, bleach to whiten em and nothing works... looks like ive got a nail infection the are so orange ( i love red and pink polish )   .... will be trying to hide em in the hospital on tuesday.

patbaz- how you doing hun? thinking of you   

lastchancer- any sickness yet? hope everything is well with you   

well girls im all packed up and ready for tuesday, got to go to the hospital tomorrow afternoon for a blood thinning injection and some anti acid tablets ready for my c section tuesday afternoon.... so excited but yet so flipping nervous   just hoping all goes to plan, and my wee woman comes into the world happy and healthy... really dont know what to expect!

hope you all have a nice day... hi to all ive missed!


----------



## mollycat

oh forgot to say- Irene, all the best with your next TX... hope its the one   keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hun xx


----------



## ineen

Hi Mollycat ~ It's totally normal to be nervous I was the same with ds when he was born by c section, if I can help ask away. I was soo scared I'd feel them cutting me open but honestly I felt nothing bar a bit of tugging when lifting him out   

Thanks for the good luck ~ I'm 1 of the lucky ones like yourself and I know it can work


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Ladies,

sound like we all had big plans over teh weekend - hope everyone enjoyed themselves at their various events. 

Ineen - yeah for arrival of the witch - hope its not too long till your snow babies come home 

Tessy - also congrats to you - although i agree with Molly - if this is your last 5 snow babies i'd want to leave it a little longer to see which of them are the strongest to go to TX with but then again i'm sure the embryologists know best - we haev always had a day 3 Tx but its always been a fresh cycle so maybe they work diff for FET's.

Katie - not long now till testing - hoping your feeling a little more optimistic although i know how hard it is when your on that last hurdle.

Molly - good luck for tuesday - wont eb long till your little girl is in your arms xx

Monja & SweetiePie - cycle buddies ! hope you both get your BFP soon 

BabyD - sounds like your enjoying your waiting time - hopefully it wont be long till you hear from hospital 

AFM - absoultely shattered after wedding yesterday - the bride was gorgeous in a ceam gown with black flowers and diamonte over one shoulder and diagonal over the dress ( black and white theme for the wedding). the dinner was late as with all weddings so i had to send DH to the bar for crisps as thought was gonna pass out with hunger. We had agreed to stay to 10.30 but by 9.25 i was so tired i couldnt so i drove on home and DH stayed on till 1.30 and my dad brought him home.  Havent been sick yet but have to eat mroe or less every hour or feel awful and if my travel sickness seems to have come back even when i'm driving so windows tedn to be rolled the whole way down lol 

But i'm loving every minute of it and just cant wait to hear from hospital re my next scan 

away back to bed again - catch up with you all soon xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls,

Last C, glad you had a good day yday, weddings are bloody exhausting at the best of times, let alone when you're preggers!  Glad you'd a good day. XXX

Katie, hope you are doing well - keep that PMA going!   

Ineen, it'll not be long now hun!  I really hope that you get another fet success   

Hello to everyone xx

Molly!!!!!  Just in case I can't get on here tomorrow, I want to wish you all the best wishes and love in the world for Tuesday.     I can fully understand how nervous you are as I would be having kittens at this stage    My sis had two c-sections and recovered quickly and well from both.  She didn't feel a thing either and her wee bubbas are now big lumps and are fit and healthy!  Imagine in a few day's time you're gonna have your little daughter in your arms.  I can't wait to hear about weight and names!  All the very, very best pet. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Molly so excited for you huni.  Not long now til your wee girl is in your arms. Have everything crossed that all goes smoothly for you and will be patiently awaiting your news.  

Tessy great news on getting signed up to go again. Hopefully you will get a christmas miracle. It would be fab to see if you can get them a bit further but do think the embryologist makes the final decision. They did on our last go. Fingers crossed one of your 5 snowbabies hangs in there. 

Lastc glad you had a lovely time yesterday and glad you are feeling not too bad. 

Ineen hooray for getting started again. Hope the  settles down a bit for you. Wont be long til your snowbabies come home. 

Monja and sweetie pie hope you both get through the 2ww well. Hang in there ladies.       for BFPs for you both.

Katie how are you holding up huni? You are doing so well and are nearly there. Have everything crossed that your BFP is round the corner.              

Patbaz how are you huni? Thinking of you. 

Babyd hope you enjoyed your night out. 

Jilly how are you doing huni? 

Carly i'm sure you are counting down the days. Wont be long coming round though. 

Gillip hope you are well.  

Enjoy your sunday ladies, hope the weather stays dry. I was out varnishing my pups kennel this morning. He wandered out into the garden and proceeded to stick his ear in the tin of varnish. Total nightmare trying to clean the paint off his ear!!!!!!! He is lovely but when you have ears like this  it is bound to lead to trouble.  

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, where has the weekend gone

Molly, good luck for Tues, im sure itll be fine. A friend of mine had a section a couple of months ago and was fine a few days after. She just hated not being able to drive or go for long walks with the baby in the pram for the first six weeks. 

Lastc, having to eat every hour sounds terrible   

emma, your wee doggy sounds so much like mine. Everytime the paints out, even if its nowhere near the dog she gets at least her ears covered in it. My dogs head is black, and when i was getting the front door done pillar box red she ended uo with a red ear even though she was locked in the back garden    I just let it wear off as shed never sit long enough to let you clean it.

Jilly, your pamper treats you have planned for your week off are well deserved after all your hard work recently. I know youve said it doesnt feel like the gym is working, but i bet your sister will notice when she gets home next week. My OTD is Fri - i forgot to put that in yesterdays post when you asked. Hope the hen night was good fun.

Ineen, are you out at your sisters wedding? Your holiday colour will look great in a white dress.

Babyd and Tessy, hope the cocktails went down well and youre not too hungover today  

Irish D, how are you keeping pet?

To everyone else in the 2ww club, how are you all? Wee Emma, are you testing on tues? Monja, and Sweetiepie its was too early to talk about testing with you two ladies, i hope the first few days have been okay for you  

AFM, have awarded myself knicker checker of the week certificate. I have lost count of the number of times ive been to the loo in the last two days. Poor DH is as white as a sheet everytime I come out as he is waiting for the words he doesnt want to hear. This was the day I bled last tx, and think it was day 10 the time before that. This is going to be a long week, i can tell.............

Hope the sniffings going okay Gilly  

Strawb, im awarding you the sniffer of the year award. Hope you finding it okay  .

Patbaz, hope your enjoying Donegal.


Katie xx


----------



## ineen

Katie79 ~ hang in there huni we are all      for you   

My sister's wedding is at shanes castle in Antrim, she's having a 2 day wedding the wedding is on Thurs with dinner and drinks quite reserved I think then she's having a party on the Friday night in Antrim also, so it's 2 nights of not drinking for me, but I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

Back to work today after 2weeks off. Congrats to all the bfp and to all who our pupo. Sniffing is going well. I am bit more relaxed this time. 

Brain as gone to mush as it did last time and I'm get annoyed very quickly, but that's the only side effects. Ec is hopefully on the 21st September .  This time I am Injecting for 12 days and have to have 2 on 1 day.

Had better get sorted for work


Tx

Tjought i had better change the typos.  Typing on ipdad first thing in morning is not a good idea


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all,

I just wanted to pop on here very quickly to wish Mollyc good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure you can't believe it is happening already. Good luck and I can't wait to hear the amazing news that your little girl has arrived! xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN  
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP  
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN  
Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx 
Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11 BFP 
Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF /09/11 
Gillip ICSI 21/09/11   
Ineen FET 07/06/11 ?? 
MissE ICSI Sept 11 
Gilly80 ICSI 
Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN 
Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 
Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11
















Molly good luck for tomorrow huni, wishing you a very safe delivery. 

Will be back later girls for a catchup.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.. Cant believe its monday already :-(

Molly good luck for tomorrow hun im sure you cant wait to meet your little bundle..

Not long now Katie, how are you feeling?

MissE what is your pup not like mine would be the same he is that nosey..

Babyd hope the hangover has gone?

Gillip how all goes well.

Have had a busy weekend hen do sat nite and then was out last nite for a charity do.. was a good girl and drove last nite .. Still having pmt pains and my boobs are so sore but no sign and im normally regular. Not sure if i have got my dates mixed up and af is due this week. Know for a fact that im not preg.. Just wish it would come we have a wedding this weekend and i dont want it for that. Hoping to get to the gym tonite as i think i wont be there that much when im off.. Have decided to join slimming world but gonna wait till after my week off and we will be up at mums a lot and she always has nice stuff which dad scolds about and he eats most of it .. lol

Im away to get some lunch before i collapse.

Hope you have a lovely afternoon

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Not doing too well today, AF pains all morning and some blood on wiping so looks like all over again for me. Am absolutely devastated. Am not going to try and convince myself otherwise, been here too many times now to do that. Not sure what we do now  

Molly, good luck for tomorrow xx

Wee emma, good luck if its tomorrow your testing  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Katie

I really dont know what to say hun i really hope it isnt over.

Thinking of you.

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey ladies

Katie - so sorry hun, i'll keep praying for you and still hope for that BFP!  

Jilly - hows things?  Died all day yesterday, spent the whole day on the sofa telling myself never again!!  

Molly - good luck for tomorrow!

Its very quite on here today, hope all you other ladies are keeping ok and had a nice weekend.


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Katie79 ~ Aw huni I so hope and    that , that's not the case for you and that it's just an implantation bleed, don't give up just yet huni    

Mollyc ~ good luck for tomorrow huni, just imagine this time tomorrow ur wee life will have changed forever,    for a safe journey for you both   

Jillyhen ~ SW is great once ya get the hang of it....  

Afm ~ af still  here altho easing, contacted rfc today to be told schedule still not ready but they have given me a date to go in for bloods 8th Sept and I can pick up prescription then, have to phone back at the end of the week to see if they can give me a price for the rest of tablets.

Hello to anyone I've missed, soooo tired today     

Irene xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies,

Katie darling so sorry to hear that  , i'm    that there is still hope for you.       

Ineen glad af is easing off. What are rfc like!!!!!!! Total nightmare. Hope they get a move on with your schedule.  

Jilly good luck with SW, hope you start to see the weight come off soon.   My pup is a nut. Am going to bath him soon and try to get him all cleaned up.

Babyd how are you lovely?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.
Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

just wanted to thank you all for your support... so looking forward to tomorrow! hope its not long before your all following in my footsteps.. will be saying loads of prayers for you all.... never give up hope!!!!  wont be around till the weekend i think, so will look in when im home again!


----------



## lastchancer

Mornign Ladies,

just a quick pop on to say good luck to Molly for today xx

Katie - nothign can say to cheer you up but thinking of you and praying that its not over yet xxxxx

AFM - felt really rough for past few days but was actually sick yesterday for the first time - not sure if its gonna be a 1 off so will see how today goes 

hope everyone is keep well - away to clean house before work xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning,

Quick post because I'm supposed to be working.

Molly, good luck for today.

Katie, don't give up hope,   that it all works out for you.

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Just popped on with a quick question. I have been drug free since 21 July and Af has still not reared her ugly head. Am still quite uncomfortable and crampy. On some days I have pretty sore ovaries and other days I have AF like cramps. On occasion I have a very very very light pink stain when I wipe... Any suggestions as to what is going on would be very much appreciated x


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Cat - my friends AF didnt come for over 2 months after her first TX so i think it is just diff with each person - if you are in pain ring the nurses and see if they will give you a tablet to bring AF on - althought they wouldnt give my firend anything - just kept scannign her to see if she was pregnant even thou all trsts said no - as  you didnt complete TX it may just take a while to settle back in again.

ps - have you heard anythign from review board yet?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks Lastc... havent heard a thing from review board. I imagine it will take a few weeks knowing what the RFC are like. Might drop Dr W an email next week if I havent heard anything by then. She just said in last email that my AMH levels were perfect and she would write to me... Have no idea what that means!


----------



## mscott96

Hello ladies hope everyone is keeping well just back from spain and it was very hot but just what dh and I needed, There seems to have been lots going on here so will just have a read through and come back on and try not to forget anyone lol x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are you all?

Katie how you feeling hun?

MissE not gonna start sw for another couple of weeks and start proper at the start of sept we had nothing coming up. 

mscott hope you had a lovely hol

Irishd, cat ineen hope you all good.

Im still having awful cramps and i think my af is on its way but i had it in my head that it was due last week. Cant even face goin to the gym as im so sore   . Will prob arrive friday when i was hoping it would be over as we have that wedding. Aargh

Molly hope you have your long awaited bundle in your arms 

Not much else for me to say work is mental at the min so many changes.

Jilyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly that is a good plan, start fresh with a new month.   Typical of af to arrive when you need it to stay away, hope the pains settle very soon.

Mscott glad you and dh had a lovely time away, hope it has helped you both recover.  

Molly hope all went well today and you are snuggling your LO as we speak.  

Cat hope you hear from the review board very soon. As for af, the meds can really mess your cycle up. I had my withdrawal bleed 2 weeks after my ec with my first tx but then it took 62 days for the next af to arrive. Hopefully af will arrive soon.  

Katie how are you doing huni?    

Irishd how are you sweetie?  

Pat how are things with you?  

Tessy hope you are well.  

Lastc how are you and baba doing?  

Gillip how is sniffing going?  

Strawberry how are you getting on, have you got dates for starting stimms yet?  

Ineen have you heard any more about your schedule? RFC are a nightmare.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.
Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies

Mollyc ~ hope all went well today for you   

Jilly ~ If ur anything like me it will show on Fri morning, always at the most awful timimg, hopefully it'll show up soon huni   

MissE ~ No still no word from rfc    nothing new there really is there    they did say I have to be on nasal spray for a minimum of 3 weeks    so that pretty much takes me to the 08th when I have to go for my bloods to make sure I have down reg'd. Not sure how long I'll be on tablets for but they said there was about 12 files in front of mine, but hopefully it wont be too long now. How you doing huni   

Mscott ~ so glad you had a good time you deserved it    hope ur hanging in there and the holiday blues stay away   

Cat ~ I gave mother nature a little nudge with primulot n tabs they worked a treat for me, pretty much the same as provera I think, give the hospital a wee bell see if they can help   

Afm absolutely exhausted should the nasal spray start working that quick I've only been on it since Thurs??
Sister wedding now on thurs will be glad when it's over to be honest, so I can sit down for a change, feel like I haven't stopped since coming home from hols, but on the plus side time is flying.

Hello to anyone I've missed hope uz are all well    

Irene


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girlies,

Mollyc...Hope u are laying up cuddling your little angel! Can't wait to hear all about it. Hope u are well pet x

Jilly... good luck with SW! Hope u feel better soon x

Mscott... lucky u. Glad u had a great time... am only a little bit jealous... well - alot!  

Ineen I got really really tired from the spray after about 3 days. Was totally exhausted. Im not surprised your knackered if your sisters wedding is coming up. Always a stressful time!    you dont have to wait to long to start stimms x

Hope everyone else is well xxx

Think I will phone the RFC at the end of the week if nothing appears by then! Thought it would be my luck and I would get it for tomorrow. Am going to Eminem gig in Bangor.... good times. However AF and porta potties... bad times!!!   Saying that it might rear its ugly head before then! Now won't that be fun!


----------



## Strawberry*

hello ladies
yet again i have not been on here for ages!  trying to catch up with ya all!

Molly - how exciting!  Hope your having loads of new born snuggles   

MissE - yes have my dates now!  Can you update the chart for me hahaha EC 5th Sept and ET 8th Sept - are you still busy baking?!  Would you ever think of branching out?  I am up early in the morning as doing cucpakes for a wedding!

MScott - glad you enjoyed your holiday   

ineed - yep it worked that quickly with me!  I cannot wait to get off this blo*dy spray - tired is not the word!!

Jilly - good plan   

BabyD - hugs as always (love your seriel sniffer   )

Cat - have fun at the concert!  I live just around from it and tonights one isn't long finished!  

hello to everyone else I have missed!

AFM - after sniffing since June - wait for it ladies ...... I finally start injecting tomorrow hahahaha!  AT LAST!!!  Can't say i am looking forward to it all that much!  But hey ho needs must!

Really must get to bed now up early tomorrow making 100 cupcakes for a wedding xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
Just a quick one from me. Hope you are all doing well!  Molly hope baba arrived safe and sound and that you are getting lots of cuddles.  
Strawberry yay for dates for ec et at long last huni 
Katie how is 2ww going? 

Got back from Donegal late last night. Didnt really enjoy ourselves though as worried the whole time there. We have got a date for scan the 7th Sept. Haven't done a test since so that's 3 negative tests, 2 tests with faint positive and 1 clearblue digital saying pregnant 1-2 weeks. So I didn't know. I am too frightened to do any more tests so gonna hold out for scan but not very hopeful as boobs no longer as sore as they were and no sign of morning sickness. I am a wreck. Tx doesn't get any easier 

Sorry for downer but feeling sorry for myself today!

Pat
xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies

Strawberry ~ poor you,   sniffing since June    oh dear god that's awful, congratulations on finally getting started on the jabs, why did they keep you so long??    all goes well for the ec and et   

Patbaz ~ Oh huni, that's not fair, but I thot a positive was a positive, tbh I'm not sure I could wait til then, I'd be testing every day, dont give up hope huni    


Cat ~ I'm having to have a wee sleep in the evenings, it's so not like me, hopefully the big bad flo will stay away for ur concert enjoy huni    


Thanks everyone I didnt think it would have kicked in so quickly, I was putting it down to working extra hours 


Hello to anyone I've missed hope uz are all well    

Irene


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Pat,

just wanted to pop on quickly once read your post - i also worried cause of loss of tenderness in the ladies but this is just due to the stopping of the gels as they have a real impact on the sensitivity and i've had no mornign sickness at all and i'm coming on 9wks now - my mum says she wasnt sick once with any of us kids and if she hadnt missed her P she'd never have known she was pregnant so everyone is diff. take the positive tests as gospel until your scan  

hope this helps huni xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Lastchancer thanks huni but I am still taking the gels so they really should be sore!!  Don't know what to think any more just waiting now for the scan. As the saying goes what will be will be

Pat
xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi everyone

Molly - Hope all went well and you have your wee angel.

MissE - sniffing is going well forgot how annoyed and angry i got with it adn also the mushy brain, very forgetful again.  

Lastch - hope all is going well your bump

Strawb - hope you got al the cupcakes made - 100 is alot to do in 1 morning.

AFM - sniffing going ok, bit tired but very narky and forgetful.  DH doing very well to put up with it, just blames the drugs.  Had better go as in work and just poped on to see whats been happening.  Hi to everyone else and good luck to one all.

Gx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat you are better not continuing to test cos you can drive yourself nuts. Hoping the scan brings you good news huni. As the other girls have said, the symptoms usually dont start til much later.   

Strawberry i will add your dates huni. Hooray for starting jabs, it has been a long time coming for you. Hope it all goes well. OMG cant believe you have to make so many cupcakes  . I am still baking away, have often thought about opening a wee shop but just couldnt afford to leave the job i'm in to do it so it is just a pipe dream  

Lovebeingamum how are you and alfie doing? Saw his piccie and he is gorgeous.  

Gillip the spray is awful, it will only be for a short time though and then hopefully you will feel better.  

Ineen the girls are right, the meds do kick in very quickly. Hope you feel a bit better soon.  

A big hi to everyone.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN








Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP








Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN








Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11   
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx  
Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11 BFP 
Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF 05/09/11 08/09/11   
Gillip ICSI 21/09/11















Ineen FET 07/06/11 ?? 
MissE ICSI Sept 11 
Gilly80 ICSI 
Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN  
Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11   
Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11


----------



## patbaz

It's all over have started to bleed 


----------



## MissE

Pat huni i am so sorry you are going through this. You have had such a difficult time lately. I am praying that the bleeding stops and all will be ok. Sending you all the love in the world.                

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are you all?

Pat im so sorry hun you have been thru the mill and back, can you go to an early preg clinic to reasure you?  

Straw im sure your glad to get started the jabs..

Hey babyd,ineen,irishd, lastch hope you are all ok

Getting really peeved off with my af im so sore and my 9(.)(.) are so sore.. I just want it t0 be here so i can get over the worse before the wedding on sat.. On the plus side i finish work tomorrow till the 5th sept so looking forward to the week off. Im offically off on fri but im working at your majesty's pleasure so that will be a fun day very daunting tho.

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Hi all

Phoned RFC this morning and they have told me to rest up and once bleeding has stopped to test again and that's it. Not much hope now though because bleeding is getting heavier just like a period. I cannot stop crying!  Why is everything so hard


----------



## ineen

Oh Pat huni I'm so sorry, no words can comfort or take the hurt away that you're feeling right now. Life is so unfair sometimes but know that you are in my thoughts and prayers and maybe one day soon your dreams will come true.                         

Hello to everyone else hope uz are all hanging in there   

Afm off to my sisters wedding today, weather to be thunderstorms, which will work really well with my open toe sandals and nice strappy summer dress    but on the plus side af has stopped......yeah


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Pat so sorry, i just dont know what to say hun.. Thinking of you both xx

Ineen have a good day at the wedding maybe the sun will stay out..

Hello everyone else.. Just a quick log on hope you are all well

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Patbaz - im so so sorry, cant imagine how your feeling, i hope that this isnt the end and the bleeding stops.  Thinking of  you  

Ineen - have a great day at the wedding, hopefully the rain will stay away, at least until you get to the reception.

Jilly - how are you, a week off sounds bliss.  Have you anything nice planned?  Where's the wedding at?

MissE - how are you doing?

Strawberry (our serial sniffer) - hopefully you feel like your getting somewhere now that you've started stims. wont be long coming in now.  big hugs as always  

Tessy - hows things with you?  

Molly - im sure you cuddling your beautiful little girl by now - congrats!

Irishd - hows things?  

Lastc - how are you feeling, any symptons yet?

Cat - Did you enjoy the concert, i seen im years ago in punchestown race course and he was amazing.  Hopefully you'll get word from the board soon, its the waiting around thats the worst part!

Gilli - hopefully those side affects arent too bad!

AFM - still no word about MRI scan, suprise suprise!  But on a happier note this time 5 weeks i shall be lying by the pool in Egypt - Yay


----------



## patbaz

Thanks girls - I was supposed to start back at work today after the summer holidays but couldn't face it. I just keep crying!!  Did a test this morning and it was negative so think its really over. Just wish I had got BFN to begin with and not got my hopes up. But hey ho life goes on!

Ineen enjoy the wedding now that the wicked witch has gone. I hope your sis has a lovely day!  

BabyD am so jealous of your holiday. Wish I was going with you 

Jilly how are you huni??

MissE fingers crossed it won't be long for you now

Pat
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Pat huni i am so very sorry     You have been through the mill this past few weeks and was so wishing for a happy ending for you. Sending you all the love and hugs in the world.

Ineen have a great time at your sisters wedding, hopefully the weather will stay dry at leats until all the photos are done.  

Babyd i'm doing ok thanks. Just waiting to get started again but hopefully it wont be much longer. You lucky thing, wish i was going to egypt with you.  

Jilly i bet you cant wait to get some time off, wont be long now.  

Molly hope you and your little one are well.   

Strawberry hope the first jab went well today.       I'm sure you are glad to have moved on to the next step.  

Gillip hope the side effects of DR arent too bad.  

Irishd hope you are doing ok huni.  

Cat hope you had a good night last night.  

Tessy how are you doing huni?  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Pat I am so so sorry    I agree this is even harder than a BFN to deal with   thinking of you.

Ineed - fingers crossed the rain bug*ers off and I am sure you will all have a fab day regardless!  

Babyd -     not long now!!!

MissE - so glad to have moved forward at last!  First scan on Sunday cos they are shut monday for the bank hol - got all the cakes done thanks hope they are ok today for the bride eeekkkk!

I am laughing to myself cos I was on the March./Apr/May thread now the June/july/aug thread and if a new sept/oct/nov ones starts I need moved to it!!!  Will my cycle of IVF ever be over!  Ineen - I did not downregulate properly and wen I finally had I missed my slot for EC so it was put back until sept


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls-just a quick hello.
patbaz-thinking of u hun *big hugs*
Strawberry-gud that u are starting finally   
jillyhen-how rya hun?
hello to everyone else and sorry to anyone ive missed-im in work.
im due to start down regging 4th sept. going to collect drugs nxt fri. scary stuff. 
wil try and get on later on x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

What a horrible evening so miserable out   

On the up side thats me offically off work till mon week but im doin a few hours in the prison, at least that will pay for my new glasses lol

Getting my tan done tomorrow for the wedding so looking forward to a day out with friends.. Babyd the whole thing is in the lodge hotel in Coleraine.

Patb how are you hun    

Exciting times for you carly i felt excited when i collected my green bag from pharmacy..

Strawb im stil posting wherever i dont know where i should be. WHat happened the in limbo thread?

MissE hows you?

Katie how are you hun is tomorrow you otd? 

WeeE are you lurking? When is your testing date?

Ineen hope you are having a good day at the wedding.

If ive forgotten anyone sorry.

Jillyhen x


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies - just popping on quickly to say so sorry to Pat thatr things have taken this turn - take time to cry and get over things before heading back to work as lovebeingamum says - sadly my first time was the same and things went downhill after the scan that had no baby - thinking of you and your DH x

Katie - how are things with you? i know your due to test 2mor but that you werent feeling very optimistic - praying you get good news 2mor.

AFM - still doing ok - few pain in belly as if need to go to loo all the time but i think i may have a slight infection as GP said the marker was coming up when he tested last week - cant beleive i'm 9 wks today - still no word from hospital re next scan - DH still not believing its real and thinks something wrong with himself lol 

a long wkend for me - 5yr old nephew party 2mor then down to larne for my friends baby's 1st (114 mile round trip !) then back to my sis to baby sit on sunday - at least will have xfactor to look forward to on sat nite x 

hope you all have good plans and catch up soon xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Girls thanks so much for kind words. I am still crying at the drop of a hat. I am fine one minute and awful the next!!  Thinking of going in to work tomorrow??  I don't know what to do for the best!!

Katie if you are reading good luck tomorrow huni xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I'm sorry that I haven't been on in ages but I wish you all the very best for whatever stages you're currently at.    

Patbaz, I wanted to jump on to offer you a big      .  You have been through such a horrible, unfair and traumatising time.  It's just not fair pet and there's really no words of condolence that I can offer but just to let you know that I'm thinking of you.
Why not just take tomorrow off and have a nice long weekend to fully come to terms with everything?  I truly hope that you soon get over this     .


----------



## Mrs_B24

Patbaz am very sorry hun to hear i think u shud take a few days off it is a grieving process and u need time to come to terms hun. big hugs to you hun xxxx ur time will come too hun as the other ladies said  xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Morning all,

Patbaz, im so sorry to read your news  

My test this mornign confirmed what I already knew. Another BFN   Have been in bits all week as DH and i had agreed four treatments then stop, but after a long chat this morning we have agreed to take a break, try and gather up some money and have another go. DH said he secretly didnt want to stop but felt he should put a limit on it so i didnt feel under pressure to keep going. 

I really wanted to thank everyone for all the support over the last year  

Hoping all of our dreams come true  

love Katie xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Oh Katie I am so so sorry pet     glad you are taking some time out am sure you need it.

Patbaz - still thinking of you.  I took a week off work with mine and then I felt it was important to try to get back into a routine and get life back to normalish.  You do what you think is best for you.

Lastchancer - hopefully the scan will come in soon!  give them a ring!  I did and was given a date on the phone!

Confusedcarly - is this your first IVF?  Tis quite exciting collecting your drugs and making it all real!!!

Finally Friday girls    I have my first scan on Sunday so hopefully we will see some follies starting!  Other than that just cupcakes and 2 cakes eeekkkk - cakes are quite new to me so still make me nervous!


----------



## babydreams282

Just a quick one from me

Katie - im so so sorry hun, you've been through alot, you and DH are right to take a break and get back to living life for a bit, im glad your not giving up on your dream but you both do need to take some time with eachother and enjoy just being you for a while.  Maybe book a nice holiday to look forward to.  Thinking of you and DH  

Jilly - i think we need to bring back a limbo thread, it feels weird being on here when im not cycling anymore!

Be back later to catch up with everyone else!


----------



## patbaz

Katie huni I am so sorry. I don't know what else to say. I was really hoping for some good news from you today. You are just right to take some time out for you and dh and just be a couple. It's such a rollercoaster!  Know that it hurts but that it will get better not any time soon but it will get better. That's what I cling to. It's good to cry and be sad but look to the future and to your happiness as a couple. Take care huni xx


----------



## lastchancer

Katie so sorry to read your news - but as the girls say you are right to take time out and get back to living life - go on holiday, have some wild nights out and when you are both ready you will know it. 

xxxxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Katie, so sorry for you and DH, take some time out and look after each other  

Pat, so sorry to read your news  

xx


----------



## lastchancer

Strawberry took your advice and rang craigavon hospital - after being passed from pillar to post finally got thru to right place and i have scan at 9am oin wed 31st august - will be 9wks 6days btu apparetnly they like to scan at 10-11 weeks now rather than 12-14. lucky you suggested phoning thought as still nothign in the post from them x


----------



## mscott96

Morning ladies,

Pat I'm so sorry for what you have been through it must have been terrible for you to have all those up's then downs, sod work take time for yourself and look after each other sending you lots of   x

Katie so sorry for your news also it's just heartbreaking I know sending you   too, take care x

Hi and   and   to everyone else, sorry i'm not good and remembering where you are all at but you are all in my thoughts always and here for support anytime x

I'm so glad it's a bank holiday weekend lets hope the sun shines x

M x


----------



## Tessykins

Katie, I'm so sorry that you've had to face another bfn and I'm sure that nothing I say will make you feel any better.  I just hope that you start to feel better soon and that you look after yourself and DH.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Katie im so sorry to hear your news hun    thinking of you and dh xx

Babyd i was thinking the same glad you started a new thread..

Hello to all you other lovely ladies hope you are all well.

Was a naughty girl today i bought my wee nieces wee outfits omg i cudve gone crazy in next..

m now on my hols and ive booked myself in for a massage and facial next wednesday to cheer me up.

Most go and order summit for tea i aint cooking as ive my tan done

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Katie i am so very sorry sweetie, it is so difficult and no words can comfort you at this difficult time. You are right to take some time out just for you and your dh to be a couple once again. I am sending you all the love and hugs in the world.         

Pat how are you feeling today huni? Hope you are being kind to yourself.      

lastc great news on getting a date for your next scan, i'm sure you cant wait.  

Strawberry hope the scan on sunday goes well for you huni.           I'm sure you will be fine with cakes, you are amazing with the cupcakes.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope all our dreams come true some day soon.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls. 
Spoke to my boss yesterday and explained that I had a miscarriage an he has told me to take next week off. He was very understanding. Still very teary and have really bad cramps. I passed a large clot yesterday which (tmi) was like squishy liver wondering if anyone knows anything about that??  I have a friends weding next Friday in Westport not sure about going or not?

Katie huni how are you petal?

MissE Irish D last C baby D. Mrs b mscott Ineen jilly and everyone else. Hope you are well and thanks for all the support you have given me these passed few weeks. I will never forget your kindness 

Pat
xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

patbaz i wud ring doc about clot just to be on safe side huni.i know otinh bout mc but my ma had a few and from the stories she told me about one pregnancy it wud be wise to get a medical opinion. 
i dont mean to be insensitive by asking but have u takin another hpt since?when  my ma was havin me she bled heavily for few days and doc told her she had mc but didnt d + c becoz frm what shed told him it had all come away.(so it must have been a lot) she was sent home and three months later she rediscovered i was still there. xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Hi ladies,

thank you all for your hugs and thoughts. Am just trying to get back to normal and focus on the future. Considering changing clinics as feel we need an approach thats more tailored to us as opposed to the one size fits all that we've had so far. Just need to do a bit of research now and save, save, save!!!

After four fresh cycles which have all been BFNS, has anyone any suggestions?? 

1st cycle - poor eggs and poor sperm. Only 1 embryo out of 8 eggs - this failed to divide after day one.
2nd cycle - 3 follies, 5 eggs. 3 embryos which were good quality but slow to divide. 
3rd cycle - 10 eggs - 8 embryos. 2 strong ones returned day 2. 6 remaining monitored. 1 made it to blast on day 6 then stopped. all others stopped around day 3-4.
4th cycle - 1 egg - 1 embryo - very slow (4 cells on day 3). 

At our last review at Origin the consultant said that after 3 failed transfers some couples have karyotype (?) testing, but it usually doesnt give any answers and can be expensive. Also, when i was initally referred to gynae, the doc at Ulster did an internal scan and said everything looked fine. Is this the only type of 'test' I can have to check everything is okay in there? The way i look at it, its either something wrong with the embryos (highly likely given their deveopment), or something is stopping them implanting. Be good to have this checked before spending money on another cycle.

Patbaz, (everyone else can skip this part, as way TMI!) i had exactly the same clot a couple of days ago. i blew my nose and felt it come out. was about the size of a cherry tomato  . I have never had anything like it in a period, ever. My period this week has been full of 'bits' rather than a flow of blood. I just assumed it was a build up of the gels plus a lot of womb lining? Thats good youve got a bit of time off work, im sure your emotions are all over the place. I know mine certainly are and i had a straightforward BFN. I was toying with taking a couple of days off too as keep randomly bursting into tears. My job is very pressured, and I have a lot of responsibility so i need to be with it. On the other hand I just want to move on, and dont want to dwell on things. I think with your wedding on friday, you just have to take each day as it comes. if you feel up to it maybe go to the ceremony. If that works out stay a little longer. 

Jumping over to Limbo land, but will be back on a cycle buddies board sometime......

Katie xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

katie 79 
am so sorry hun to read ur news ur time will come i know it


----------



## Katie789

Thanks MrsB. Your wee ones are gorgeous. 

Katie xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Katie ~ Huni I'm so sorry,   I can't give you any advice bar to say it seems to me everyone is in the same boat, my 1st one failed, my 2nd one worked and 3rd one failed and on the 3rd one the eggs were better quality than the 2nd one, seems like it's a roll of the dice which is hard to hear but some day soon ur dreams will come true I just know it. Be kind to yourself and dh   

Pat ~ Just try and take each day as it comes huni   , a work colleague of mine has just miscarried at 11 weeks and she continued to test positive for about 2 weeks after her d&c just the build up of hormones they told her, I hope and   that you get some answers but I agree it might be worthwhile having a word with your doctor and I'm so glad your work are being understanding ur having a hard enough time without any more hassle   

Afm ~ Sisters wedding was great weather stayed dry all evening she got married at 5pm, ds was great entertainment, he decided to breakdance badly...   on the dance floor but he kept everyone amused    and they all thought he was brilliant   
Af cleared off for the day but decided to return again yesterday.... no idea when its gonna stop   hopefully soon tho, I now have a review with my own gynae doc in the mater on the 8th Oct I keep putting it back cos he says theres nothing he can do til I get sorted with the rfc to help with the long and heavy periods, maybe by then tho I'll have some other news to tell him all being well, just gotta wait til the 8th sept to get bloods and schedule for transfer

Hello to everyone else hope uz are all having a nice weekend   

Irene


----------



## patbaz

Ineen so glad wedding was good pet. I hope that et date isn't long coming round. The waiting is the worst. You way at every stage. I have never been so patient in my life lol !!

Your ds sounds adorable. Hope your af stops soon xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...   

pathbaz & Katie- im so sorry you have both had bad news... sending you both loads of hugs and praying your time will come soon!  

well im now the proud mommy of a little girl - saskia anne helena   she was 7lbs 12 and is so adorable, c section went like a dream and was all over within 40mins! got home on thursday, im a little sore, but my little madam is thriving and is so good you wouldnt even know she was here!

      so much all of you fantastic girls get your bundles soon, always have you all in my thoughts and prayers

will post again soon   Debby xxx


----------



## monja

Hi Ladies, 


just back from out holidays and it was not the greatest. 
5 days after ET I started bleeding, it got really heavy and is still ongoing. 
So I would say it`s over for us. 
We said we would do 2 TX. I can`t do this anymore. I have been sobbing my heart out for days and am facing going back to work tomorrow. 
DH and I have talked a lot and are going to look into adoption. 
Maybe in 5 years time we will try 1 more time, but right now and in the near future I can`t do it again. 
So for us adoption is the next step. Wish us luck on our next journey....
Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of luck on your journeys. 
I will pop in now and then to catch up. 

Thanks for all your support in the last months. 

Monja x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Hope you are all ok..

Monja im so sorry hun, we have also looked into adoption i have spoken o a social worker with my local health trust and have the forms filled in. I know it can take a long process.
Good luck in whatever step you take.

Katie how are you Hun?

Mollycat congrats hun on your wee bundle Saskia is absolutely gorgeous.

Patb, you have a very nice boss there arent many of them around.. I had clots like that after my ivf in march but i would be like that during my period anyway.

Still no sign of my blooming af getting really scunnered now there is cramps but nuthing so dunno what the craic is and im def not preg!!

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Monja, sorry to see your news. Good luck with the adoption process. Ive done a lot of thinking this week and its def a road we will explore if tx doesnt work out.

Debby, congrats on your little one. Her name is gorgeous x

Jilly, enjoy your hols. Im like you, i spend a fortune on clothes for my niece and nephew!

Hi to everyone else. Am on phone and cant look back far to check where everyone us at, and my heads still pickled!

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Molly congrats huni . Love the name. Glad you are both doing well, enjoy every minute. 

Jilly enjoy your time off. 

Monja so sorry to read your news.  Good luck on your adoption journey.            

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats mollycat shes absoloutely gorgeous . mongja so sorry to read ur news al the best whatever path u take 
misse hw u huni u lookn forward to icsi in sept?
big hi to jillyhen ineen pat katie lovebeing a mum nd everone else i missed xxxx


----------



## MissE

Just updating the list ladies.

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN  
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP  
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN  
Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 BFN  
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx








Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11   
Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF 05/09/11 08/09/11















Gillip ICSI 21/09/11  
Ineen FET 07/06/11 ?? 
MissE ICSI Sept 11 
Gilly80 ICSI 
Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN








Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFN  
Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

how is everyone?
I'm so sorry to all you gorgeous ladies who have had disappointments, I've been there and I know it's been said but let your self and you other half's grieve, time really is the only medicine well apart from hugs and maybe a little alcohol.

AFM day 4 of injections and i think that I'm maybe being a little too relaxed this cycle, if it wasn't for the reminders on my phone I honestly think i would forget to do jabs and spray. Maybe it's my way of coping.

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Monja - just wanted to say sorry hun, no words can make this any better but we are all thinking of you.  Take care of yourselves.  Good Luck with the adoption route.  

Hello to all other ladies, hope your all well!


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Mollycat ~ huge      on the birth of ur precious daughter, I'm sure you are on cloud 9   


Patbaz ~ I think ds is adorable as well but I'm biased.....   how ya doing huni   


Monja ~ I'm so sorry huni    take some time out to look after yourself and dh and when the time is right you will know. Good luck with whatever road you decide on   


Gilly 80 ~ Relaxed is good    ,     for a positive outcome for you   


Jillyhen ~ why is it that the aul witch always likes to play games    hopefully it'll show up soon, I'd gladly give you some of mine.   

Miss E  ~ hello huni ur a whizz with ur graphics..   hope ur well  



Afm ~ the af has reared it's ugly head with only 1 day clear, it's starting to drive me mad, still sniffing I thought that it would have stopped the af, but apparently not...., tired all the time and still no idea how long I'll be on the spray, still waiting on schedule, sorry ladies, whinge over.....   


Hello to anyone I've missed, hope uz are all well   
Irene


----------



## Tessykins

Evening ladies,

Molly, I'm overjoyed for you and DH - many, many congratulations on the birth of your darling daughter.  I'm so happy for you XXXXXX      

Ineen, I hope that you get things sorted soon, I can't believe that you're sniffing away and still no schedule, if I was you I'd give the RFC a phone in the morn.

Monja, I'm so sorry to hear about your news, it's so, so hard hun     .

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well girls.  I'm away for a bath to try to ease my depression at returning to work tomorrow    Oh, to win the lottery!!


----------



## gilly80

Morning all

Irene think I might be too relaxed. 

Is anyone out there still on treatment or has nearly everyone finished. 
On phone so can't check back very well, so hi to all you lovely ladies. 

AFM first scan this morning and as I expected slow response again, they took blood and I have to Phone later and I'm sure they will up my dose so I'll have to do a mad dash to pick up more drugs. I was in and out in about 3 minutes barely enough time to get my pants on and off again. Didn't get told anything size of follicles or linning so I'm in the dark so don't know how this compares to last time. 
Enough from me, will check back later to see how everyone else is doing

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Gilly - hoping you have spoken to Royal and gotten news on what course of action they are planning - at least if they up the dose at this early stage you should see a change at next scan. 

good luck xxx


----------



## Katie789

Gilly, hope your phonecall went well and they can increase your dose to help those follies grow x

Strawb, how did your scan go

Ineen, not long for you now. Whats that af of yours playin at?

How are you gettin on gillip?

Katie x


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies

How is everyone doing?? 

Katie how's the hand this evening ??

Strawberry are you still jabbing away not ling now til ec. Good luck 

Gilly hope you got the news you wanted. They will probably increase your dose and you will get some lovely follies from that!

MissE how are you huni?  Still no word from the prof??

Ineen I have my fingers crossed for you 

Monja- I am so sorry huni x

Irishd, babyd mrsb and anyone else I missed hello

I have not been great at posting this last week - too much going on emotionally. 

I went to gp today to get a sick note for work!!  She was going to sign me off for 4 weeks!!!!  I told her to just make last til Monday. I think I would be better off at work at least then I am not brooding

I have decided to go to friends wedding on Friday, its my birthday Friday and I think the wedding will take my mind off the fact that I am 35 and still have no children!  So I intend to drink plenty of alcohol and dh and I are going to try to enjoy ourselves. 

Does anyone know how long it takes for review appointment?  I really want to get started again ASAP!

Hope everyone is well

Pat
xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Hey girls just a quick one from my phone! Will get bk later!
Had scan sun , dr w said lots of early stimulation ?! Took blood & rang today to say increase from 150 back to 187.5 & back yomorrow again - i so hope ec still goes ahead on mon 
Am v bloated & crampy already!!


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

just lost a post grrrrrrr

Lastchancer i see you have your 1st ante natal appointment tomorrow, I'm sure you are excited but i bet it still feels a little surreal

Katie how are you doing??

Pat you take as much time as you need. I find birthdays, anniversaries and Christmas very hard. it's like a slap in the face that another year has gone by and no baby, but alcohol does help. P.S 35 is not old lol


AFM  phoned the royal and as expected i have to up my dose to 225, i was up to 300 last time so I'm taking this as a good sign I have an extra scan on firday so another bloody early start and I'm really not good in the mornings.

\hi to anyone else Ive missed

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Strawberry hoping everything goes well for you and ec goes ahead as planned.        

Pat dont be rushing back to work, take all the time you need. It is difficult coming through a miscarriage. A night out will do you good huni, let you feel somewhat normal for a bit.     I'm doing ok thanks, no word from the prof yet but hopefully it wont be too much longer.

Gilly sorry you are responding slowly again, hopefully you got good news at the phonecall and the extra meds make all the difference.                 

Ineen hope af behaves very soon. Cant believe that rfc still havent got your schedule sorted, they are a nightmare.      

Lastc good luck with your first antenatal appointment tomorrow, i'm sure you are excited.  


A big hi to all the other lovely ladies and good luck to those currently on DR or stimms.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all?

Patb i didnt have my review till almost 4 months after our bfn and now we are playing the waiting game again as ive to shift the lbs to be honest it took me a few months emotionally to get over my ivf.. 

My af reared her ugly head yest evrn and what a horrible witch she is im in absolut agony..

On the plus side my sis thot i look as if ive weight off my scales must be crap ate like anything yest but as im off this week took myself off to the gym this morning..

Lastc good luck for your appt tomorrow.

Molly Saskia is a wee dote saw more pics on **.

Jillyhen x


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Jillyhen ~ glad the aul witch finally made an appearance for you , altho it's horrible when it's playing nasty    hope ur feeling better soon, keep up the good work I sometimes think that other people see it before we do when it comes to weight loss   

Miss E ~ Af still being a nightmare, I work in admin but was covering reception today as a favour and I literally had to run off to go to the loo as I'm losing loads again (sorry tmi). I hope ur well huni   

Gilly80 ~ Sorry them follies are slow starters but I   hopefully now they've upped ur dose, things will start to grow    and me and you could be sisters I hate early mornings too    will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Strawberry ~ I hope and    that it settles down for you huni and at least they keeping an eye on you   

Patbaz ~ thank you huni for thinking of me I appreciate it, but like the other girls have said take as much time as you need to get thru this horrendous time ur going thru     oh and btw 35 is so not old I'm coming 40 in Jan, as for the review app they seem to take forever maybe cos we wait so long for it.

Katie79 ~ Huni my af is always like this  , I've been attending my gynae doc for 2 years now and I have 2 options the pill which doesnt agree with me or a hysterectomy but since I'm not finished on my icsi road he wont even consider it and he's holding me on his records till the rfc get there act together, which will hopefully be soon, how ya doing pet, you coping ok   

Lastc ~ huni good luck for tomorrow, i'm sure ur excited and nervous all rolled into one   

Afm ~ well I phoned rfc again today and guess what my schedule still isn't ready, they said there is 6 still in front of me, I told them that I was up on the 08th for bloods and they asked why    so I told them to make sure I was d/r and she said ok, she said my schedule should be ready by then, and you know what all I want to know is how much I need to bring to pay for my tablets and to make sure I don't coincide with dh who has to have a steriod injection into his spine, really don't want to clash with his app or go on my own, she told me sure ur dh doesn't need to be here for e/t, I explained that I knew this but I'd rather have him with me and he feels the same at least we can always say that he was there at conception, if only in the assisted way, does this make sense    anyway rather frustrated and no further forward   and af is being an absolute witch today, losing really heavy again, hopefully it will stop soon. Dh says I'm trying to kill dead things   so I take it that means I'm not in very good form....lol   

Sorry that was a long one   

Hello to anyone I've missed, hope all is well    
oh and I'm on ******** if anyone wants to join me there too    My name is Irene McDowell and I'm from Antrim, look me up and I'll add uz

Loads of hugs 
Irene


----------



## gilly80

morning ladies

how is everyone today?


----------



## Strawberry*

hey Gilly!  what are we playing at eh!?
I was at royal again today - sadly no change from Sun    - I have been calm all through this but now panicking that they will abandon it.  I have to take 187.5 rather than 150 and ring later on to see how bloods were.

LastC - I "think" it's your scan today so lots of luck honey   

Sorry gotta run mental in work with month end


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls how ru all? got a call from rfc today-im not starting til october as there is a delay on my amh results coming back. im weirdly calm and positive about it. i dnt mind at all (ive obviously taken too many chill pills lol) sorry for no personals cos im in wrk but thinking of u all x caz x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Lastc good luck for today, im thinking of you  

Carly - that is very frustrating especially when you thought you were starting earlier but im glad your taking it in your stride, you need to stay relaxed.

Strawberry - good luck for this call this afternoon, thinking of you as always  

Gilly - hopefully your extra dose will see things improve, good luck for Friday.  

Irene - RFC are a joke, do they not know this is stressful enough without them adding to it.  Hopefully they will get your schedule sorted soon and it dosent coincide with your DHs appt.

Jilly - i told you someone would notice soon, keep up the good work.  And going to the gym on your week off, Go You!

MissE - hopefully you'll here soon from the Prof and you can get going.

Patbaz - hope your ok, just take as much time as you need off work, it will still be there when you get back.  Not sure about the review appts, im waiting on mine too but it think it takes about 12 weeks.

Katie - hope your ok  

Big hello to anyone else ive missed.


----------



## gilly80

strawberry,
I'm sure you are pulling your hair out at this moment. The same thing happened to me the last time and  things did catch up and i was only 2 days late for EC. Fingers crossed you get good news from your phonecall.

Confusedcarly, good for you for taking this in your stride, better to be relaxed.

Gilly xxxx


----------



## gilly80

strawberry, Hope you got good news this afternoon xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Carly thats a bit crap that your results are delayed and i cant beliebve how chilled you are..

Hows is everyone?

Jillyhen  x


----------



## gilly80

hi jilly
How are you??


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Strawberry sorry things are slow huni, you have been so patient and i was hoping the rest of your cycle would be smooth. Hope you got good news this afternoon and the extra meds kick in soon.               

Carly nightare that your results have been delayed. Cant believe how relaxed you are but that is the best way to be. hang in there huni, oct will be here before you know it.  

Gilly how are you doing?  

Ineen how are you huni?  

Gillip how is DR treating you, hope there arent too many side effects.  

Lastc how did your appointment go today?  

Pat how are you huni? Thinking of you.     

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## gillipepper

Morning everyone

Spray going well, just turning into angry wife/scary wife according to dh. Even work colleagues are telling me to chill but they not know what's happening. Af has arrived and I'm doubled over in agony as usual. Just have to live with it.

Sorry no personals this morning but good luck to anyone going to rfc today.

Gx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies i see we have been busy in last couple of days - there seems to be quitre a lot of delays at RVH at the min - i know a few girls who have been waiting ages fro get started and one was actually cancelled off the FET list in error. 

Plus they have issued letters out to people saying they will no longer suspend you place on the list unless it is for medical reasons (a friend has suspended her private go and her nhs go came in at the same time) and if you dont go when called you will go back to bottom of the list. 

will try fro some personals:

Carly - all i can say is maybe delays are a good sign - it certainly wwas in my case - good on you for being calm and focusing on the future 
SweetiePie - good luck for 2mors testing xxx
Jilly - you really need to chuck those scales - concentrate on what others say and how your clothes fit and you'll feel much more content with your progress - keep up the good work xxx
MissE - prayign you hear from the prof soon and wotn be too long till you get started again
Gillyp - hoping AF clears soon and that your DH survives the spray demons lol
Strawberry - hopefulyl the new levels will see a change and that your bloods are fine x
Ineen - sometimes i wonder if the staff at the rfc think before speakign - of course your DH should be at ET (although i do know some who weren't) as you say this is the conception of your child in both your minds - hoping things work out in the end 
Gilly80 - hope the new dose works wonders and you get to EC soon 
Babyd - hope your reveiw comes in soon x

AFM - booking in appointment yest - all went well - saw baba moving around and is measuring just under 3cm - dr asked if wanted to be scanned again before the 20wks so we are back at 16wks which i'm happy abotu as to be honest the scan was so grainy could hardly see anything and can barely make baba out - the 7wk one at rvh was so much clearer and bigger but then only half the machine at craigavon was working - dr was worried i might need a stich in cervix due to prev llets treatments but thankfully its not required. 

must dash to work now but wishing everyone good luck at your various stages xxxxx


----------



## wee emma

hiya ladies, hope you're all well     

pat i had the same thing, i had a bfp for a whole week and was ecstatic. Then it all went wrong and was utterly devastated. I went back to work too soon, tried to move on and thought i was until 6 months later when i fell completley to bits and was off work for 6 weeks. So take your time, work can wait   

well i went for a scan yesterday, had 1 clearly seen follicle but my lining was too thin (only 4.5mm) so had to go in this morning. I thought ohno, this is it, so took a wee aspirin when i got home and had a heat pad stuck to me all day   

went back in this morning for another scan and my lining is now 6.1mm (phew) and she could see 2 follies - 17mm and 21mm. Yippee! I am so relieved.

so in tomorrow morning for iui number 2.

seriously, the one thing i won't miss when this is over is having parts of me on show for a whole room to gawk at


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Sorry for no personals... will be back later and have a good read over where everyone is at. What is the direct phone number to the nurses at the RFC. I cant find my schedule and I need to ring them and don't want to have to wait until after 2pm.


Thank you


----------



## patbaz

Hi cat
Here us number pet (02 9063 3903

Lastc yay for scan glad baba is doing well

Wee wmma good luck for iui hope it's your turn. 

Afm feeling rubbish yesterday and today. Got wedding tomorrow so heading off this evening. Can't be bothered tbh but it's a really old friend who is getting married and I don't want to let her down

Hope everyone else is well

Pat
xx


----------



## confusedcarly

hey lastchancer thanx v. much. if u dnt mind me asking why was it a good delay for you? im getting a bit of acupuncture at the mo and im seeing the delay as another month to get my body into tip top shape for treatment...also to prepare more mentally too.
glad everythings going well for u. 
emma-all the best for ur iui. know what u mean about having bits on show-i dnt think we ever get used to it lol 
jillyhen-how rya hun? hope ur enjoying ur neices x 
gotta go get back to work but a big hello to everyone x


----------



## patbaz

Hi cat
Here us number pet (02 9063 3903

Lastc yay for scan glad baba is doing well

Wee wmma good luck for iui hope it's your turn. 

Afm feeling rubbish yesterday and today. Got wedding tomorrow so heading off this evening. Can't be bothered tbh but it's a really old friend who is getting married and I don't want to let her down

Hope everyone else is well

Pat
xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Afternoon everyone
Lastc - fab news so glad all is going so well and an extra scan into the bargain   

WeeEmma - good luck!  I will be in RFC tomorrow morning too   

PAtbaz   

Carly - well done for being calm!  I am surprising myself how calm I am (altho I am defo frustrated!!) but I would normally be freaking out!  Hope the time comes around quickly

MissE - thank you!  Hope you are keeping well too!  How did the teddy cake go?  I did a "real" cake last weekend - did u see pics?!

BabyD -    for you as always 

Gilli - hope it passes soon!  I was very lucky with the spray!  When are you back to RFC?

AFM - rang royal back yesterday afternoon I have to stick with 187.5    and back up tomorrow morning    Pls pls pls can I have lots of vibes that I get the go ahead for Monday's Egg Collection!


----------



## lastchancer

Carly i really think the delay helped me out and contributed to our baba as i had so many things on that i was stressing out about and even though i tried to stay relaxed my head was all over the place - the delay meant that the EC & ET where after all these things instead of 2 days before and i really dont think baba would be on board if it had gone ahead as planned originally. 

hopefully things will work out for you in the same way xx

Wee Emma - good luck for IUI x 2 xx


----------



## confusedcarly

lastchancer-well they do say good things come to those wait, and in ur case thats certainly true!
its weird but i didnt really feel 100% Ready for treatment this month -ive no idea why?!
strawberry-ur doing well hun keeping calm and patient...you will get there and im wishing u all the best


----------



## patbaz

Strawberry I am sending you all my positive vibes for lots of follies. Hi to everyone else am on phone so forgive spelling


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Gilly and strawb, good luck for your scans tomorrow   

Ineen, any sign of that schedule?

Gillip, hope dr going well for you pet.

Lastc, thats great everything looks well x

Sweetiepie, good luck for testing tomorrow x

Patbaz, happy birthday for tomorrow. Hope you have a nice day t the wedding x

Carly, youve got some more breathing space to prepare yourself for your journey. Your attitude towards the delay is good. No point wasting energy on complaining!

Babyd, are you all  ready for your hols?? 

Hope havent forgotten anyone....

Afm, still  one winged. Honestly its so hard when can only use one hand properly. Get bandage off next week so hopefully be back to normal then. Bloody car door!!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

hi all 

Quick 1 from me as I'm only in from work and I'm knackered with a sore head thats been here for 5 days now.
Up to the royal again in the morning at 8.15 so i might see a few of you there lol

Gilly xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Gilly good luck for tomorrow, hope you get good news.        

Katie hope your hand is ok huni. 

Pat  for tomorrow. Hope you have a nice time at the wedding tomorrow.

Strawberry hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.         Saw your piccies of your cakes, they look fab. I am considering doing a cake decorating course in Lisburn tech, thought it would be a bit of fun too. Can do basic decoration but wanted to improve my sugargraft skills.

Carly this whole tx malarky is very nerve wrecking, hopefully you will feel much more ready for starting in october. 

Lastc glad your appointment went well today, i'm sure it was lovely to see the little one again. Great that you are getting another scan at 16 weeks. 

Gillip glad DR is going ok, hope the pain of af passes soon and the side effects disappear soon too. 

Wee emma good luck with iui no 2. Have everything crossed for you.          

Cat how are you doing huni? Any word from the board yet? 

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

Well sitting here at the rfc waiting for my scan. Fingers crossed


----------



## wee emma

gilly i was in there too at that time    how'd your scan go?

i was over by the far door, gray jumper and jeans with fuzzy wuzzy blonde hair. I got it cut and straightened last night, it looked gorgeous til i had a bath then...poof! back to messy)   

am back in at 11.


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello!!!
Gilly80 - I was sat looking around that room everytime someone was called trying to work out who you were to say hello lol.  Did you have glasses on and a red top?  I was in all black.
How busy was it today!!!!!!  
So I got the gorgeous one       

He is truely THE nicest doctor on the planet - gives you so much time.

He said to me "well I am almost scared to say this to you cos if I remember right you were my worrier from OI but egg collection won't happen on monday BUT you are to promise me you won't worry and stress over it cos all is still fine!!".  
I have 7 follies on one side and 8 on other all between 10-13mm.  They are growing each day just v slowly.  
He checked back on my OI notes and said I seem to be a slow responder so he was not unduely worried.
He said we have until today week to go for Egg collection and after that it would be abandoned but at the mo its showing every sign of going ahead no problems - he rekons most likely Wed.
None of the other docs this week told me how many follies or sizes etc - he just explains so much and you always leave feeling reassured.
I then was in blood room for an age cos cudn't get blood (shocker!) and he looked in and said "will you stop making things so awkard for yourself lol"

So at the mo I am happy!  He said they will most likely bring me back up on Mon but have to ring later to get blood results!
How did you get on Gilly!  Wee emma I must have seen you too then!


----------



## wee emma

Am still in the waiting room, nerves are shot...


----------



## lastchancer

Wee Emma - good luck and hope the nerves are al for nothing 

Strawberry - congrats on your good news - yes i agree he does spend time explaining re sizes etc where everyone else just says - all good - and moves onto the next patient  - fingers crossed for wed for you xx

Gilly - hope your scan went well 

anyone know about sweetie pie?


----------



## wee emma

strawberry you must have    i try not to look about cos i don't want people thinking i'm staring    but i do wonder if there's anyone from here there and do listen for names too   

thanks lastchancer, didn't get in until 11.50 but i didn't mind, the wait helped calm me down and it was all done and over in minutes. I    dr williamson   

hope your feeling okay today pat   

thanks missE, i even have the nurses wishing me luck, they must be sick of the sight of me in there now.


----------



## gilly80

hi all 

Strawberry i was sitting by the door wearing all black with a grey cardie, no glasses but blonde hair. My hubbies short (and chubby like me) with daek hair he was wearing a checked shirt and a grey cardie, both of us were probably playing on our phones.
It's like a real life game of Guess Who!!!

Wee Emma I must have ssen you there too lol

Glad that everyone has had good news today, me too.
I'm back on tuesday as normal hopefully for my final scan, things looked ok today so fingers crossed it stays this way

Hi to anyone else I've missed

Gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Glad to see things are looking good for you gilly and strawberry. Roll on those egg collections!! 

Have good weekends everyone

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well.

Hopefully things are looking up and the bfp's start coming

Jillyhen x


----------



## gilly80

evening all

hi Katie how are you getting on chum, hope you are finding things are getting easier for you .

Jilly thanks for the words of encouragement.

I'm starting to struggle feeling very crampy which i don't remember from before, head still sore, looking forward to the end.
I've started doing my list of things that i can do if things don't go as planned, I find it helps me to keep looking forward.

hi to everyone else

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## gilly80

My goodness it's very quiet on here at the minute, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Happy Monday everyone   
Gilly I think we have lost a  lot of ladies to the Limbo Land!
How are you doing?  

Katie thank you for your kind words.

Wee emma - I know how you feel the girl on reception knows my name now after 3 years lol

I was up at RFC today again (7.30 am so exhausted now!) All is good.  I have 8 follies on one side and 10 on the other so seems like quite a lot.  I am sooooooooooooooooo uncomfortable when I sit I feel like I am crushing something!  Dr Traub said with so many follies I am at risk of OHHS but hopefully  not.  So I am to take 75 today and overtrille at 10.30 tonight and then go Wed morning at 10.30 for EC    can't beleive after all this time (sniffing since June!!) I am finally nearly here!
I am mega uncomfortable at my desk today so am finishing up today and have a nice wee day at home tomorrow.
Hope you all well


----------



## gilly80

strawberry,

That's fab news EC on wednesday and drug free from tonight, I'm sure you are so excited. I'm hoping they are just being overly cautious about OHSS just drink loads of water to be on the safe side.

I'm up tomorrow morning hopefully for my final scan.

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Thanks Gilly - when are they hoping for EC for you?

I am soooooooooo excited about deleting all those alarms from my phone!  

Yep he told me to drink a lot so am glugging away here hehee

Lots of luck for the morning pls let us know


----------



## gilly80

I'm hoping for EC on thursday, just have to go to work tomorrow then I'm off until the 15th,  pure bliss. We have never got to ET before so that would be such a bonus!!


----------



## lastchancer

Strawberry thats fantastic new abotu the follies and yea for EC on Wed - would that mean you are in for ET potentially friday or sunday - i think they are closed on sats arent they?

Gilly - fingers crossed for 2mot that youll be a day or so behind strawberry and that this is the time you make it that last hurdle to ET 

really looking forward to getting some buddies on this thread as most haev hopped over to the limbo thread 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Most of us have jumped over on to the limbo land thread but we all keep a peek in.

Strawberry woohooooo on getting to this point eventually!!!!!! Sounds like a good amount, lets hope there is a nice crop of eggies. Make sure you drink lots of water and also isotonic drinks help reduce the risk of OHSS. Good luck huni and enjoy your drug free day.        

Gilly glad things seem to be moving well for you huni. Hope ec goes ahead as planned on thursday and there are lots of lovely eggies.        

Will be back later to update the list.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Strawberry and Gilly dont you girls be feeling lonely we are still here to support you both its just with being in Limbo Land and not cycling it feels we belong over there.  We are all routing for you both.

Strawberry - Cant believe you at EC, at long last.  Lots of      coming your way!

Gilli - good luck with your final scan tomorrow, im   for you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Katie789

Am glad things are going well on this thread for a change. Sounds like you are both doing really well with your follies!! 

Strawb, you prob be having withdrawals from the spray!!! 

Like my fellow limbotweeners have said, we will be keeping an eye on you all xx

Katie


----------



## Strawberry*

than you girls   

I really did LOL at me having withdrawals from the spray!  I will be lost without my wee container    NAATTT!!!

Lastchancer yeah i have been told Friday afternoon eeeekkkkk I really hope both me and Gilly will be joining you!  Come on Gilly we can do it


----------



## gillipepper

Hi girls

You aren't alone I am still here spraying away start injections on Friday larger dose and longer than last time. Fingers crossed that ec go well for you both and you get to et. We're sceduled for ec on 21st if everything goes according o plan

Fx


----------



## gilly80

ladies thanks for all the support, it really does make all the difference knowing how many people are rooting for you, especially as you all know exactly how I'm feeling.
Up at 7.45 in the morning I'm betting that it will feel like the middle of the night to me lol.

Gilli- my second cycle was so much better than my first so fingers crossed for you.

StrawB- I'm imagining you checking into rehab for you addiction lol.

BabyD- Any sign of things moving forward for you yet?

Emma- Thanks for keeping us up to date xxxx

Katie- How's the hand?

Hi to everyone else.

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Heres the updated list:

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN  
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP  
Babyd  ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN  
Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 BFN  
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx








Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11 BFP  
Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF 07/09/11 09/09/11 23/09/11















Gillip ICSI 21/09/11   
Ineen FET 07/06/11 ??   
MissE ICSI Sept 11 
Gilly80 ICSI 08/09/11 11/09/11 25/09/11   
Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN








Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFN  
Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11
















Strawberry you wont know what to do with yourself without your spray bottle. 

Gilly good luck for tomorrow, hope you get the go ahead.      

Gillip good luck for starting jabs on friday        

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Gilly80 ~ Good luck huni for Thursday, I    everything goes to plan, off to the 15th sounds heavenly.  Sending you all my    and   

Strawberry ~ I'm sure you'll not be sorry to finally finish the spray huni you've been so good and not complained at all, I'd be like a walking monster if I'd been on it that long, Good luck for Friday huni I'm sending you all my      for those lovely follies and      for NO OHSS   

Gilliepepper ~ Good luck with the injections on Friday, the 21st won't be long coming round    for a stress free journey, I hope all goes to plan.  

Lastc ~ how ya doing huni, hope all is going well for you   

Miss E ~ hope ur well huni   

Patbaz, wee emma, jillyhen, katie79, babyd, hope uz ladies are all well    Sorry to anyone I've missed   

Afm ~ like gilliep I'm still sniffing away too, up now on Thursday morning for bloods, phoned today again, still no schedule ready but they said I'm now at the top of the pile and it should  be done today, I've to phone pharmacy tomorrow to get prices for my tablets, they reckon I'll be on them about 16 days so not long to go now til my babies come home      af being totally horrendous    but hopefully it'll all be worthwhile.

Sorry I dont get to post over the weekends, I always seem to be mad busy and the weekends go far to quick.

Hello to everyone looking in I hope uz are all well whatever part of your journey your on    

Irene


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

how is everyone doing? just a wee peep in to wish everyone having TX this week the best of luck...

sorry ive not been around, got a wee infection on my section wound and havent had chance to read back.... on the mend now and little saskia is blooming... 


sending lots of hugs to you all


----------



## ineen

Hey Mollycat ~ Sorry to hear that you been a bit poorly  glad you on the mend, Saskia is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Mollycat - sorry to hear you havent been too well  , Saskia is a wee gem, absolutely beautiful.  Im sure your proud as punch!

Ineen - Hopefully they will get their act together soon and get that schedule sorted for you.  Not long til your babies come home.

MissE - your go good keeping the list up to date!

Gilly80 - How'd you get on this morning.  No movement for me yet, still waiting on a dam appt for MRI scan..Grrrrrr  

Gilli - good luck with starting the injections on Friday,   this is your time.

Strawberry - hows you today, strange not having any drugs to take?    Hope your resting and preparing for tomorrow huni  

Hi to Jilly, Katie, cat, Patbaz hope your all well and sorry to anyone ive missed!


----------



## gilly80

Just a quickie from me on my phone in work. All good here EC Thursday morning xxx


----------



## Katie789

Gilly thats fab news things are on track for thurs. I know it will bring another round of worry after what youve been through, but its one massive hurdle jumped getting to ec. 

Good luck with ec strawb, hope the ohss doesnt make an appearance.

Debs, saskia is absolutely gorgeous xx

Good luck with the bloods tomorrow ineen

Hi to everyone else

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

What weather we are having! Havent been around in a while but I have been having sneaky peeks at where everyone is at. 

Mollycat... Saskia is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations again. I hope u are on the mend and feel better soon x

Strawberry... good luck for tomorrow. Sending you lots of  

Ineen Good luck for tomorrow. Not long now til u get your snowbabies home x

Gillipepper... hope you have a smooth tx. Fingers crossed it wont be long til u get your embies home 

Gilly good luck for thurs ... praying it all goes to plan for you. 


Hey to everyone else. Sorry for no other personals... 

AFM - still no word from the review board and have dropped Dr W an email but have not heard anything back. I did get a letter today saying that my AMH is 16.1 and that she thinks it would definately be worthwhile having another cycle of treatment. Lets hope the review board agree it should be on the NHS! Am not too sure about AMH levels. The letter says it well within the normal limit... but how within the limit is this? 

M x


----------



## Katie789

Cat, i dont know what the normal range is but its way higher than mine and ive had four cycles. Mine is low for my age - 7.6. Lets hope the review board agree and you get another go, especially as you didnt get to ec.

Katie x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

gilly great news all is good and you have the go ahead for ec on thursday. Good luck, hoping for loads of lovely eggies.        

Strawberry good luck for tomorrow.            

Cat not sure at all about AMH but hope you hear soon from the board and they agree to another cycle for you huni.      

Molly sorry to hear you were poorly, glad you are on the road to recovery now. Saskia is such a sweetheart, you must be over the moon.  

Ineen hope rfc get their finger out and have that schedule ready for you for thursday. Wont be long now til your snowbabies come home.  

Katie how are you huni?  

Babyd hope you are well huni.  

Gillip not long now til you start the next stage. Good luck for the jabs.        

Still waiting on an appointment with origin, wish the prof would hurry up and come back form hols and get something sorted.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

i'm not even going to attempt personals tonight, so tired. if I didn't have to do my trigger shot at 9.30 I think  I would be in bed already lol

StrawB all the best for lots and lots of lovely eggies tomorrow (hope you enjoyed being drug free)

I promise to catch up properly tomorrow after a good nights sleep, but thanks for all the support it really means a lot

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Strawberry good luck today for EC - hope you get lots of eggs and its not to painful xxx

Gilly - good luck for 2mor for your EC - hoping the same for you 

quick hi to everyone else =- will try get a proper catch up later 

xxxx


----------



## gillipepper

Yes good luck strawb praying for lots of eggs for you.


----------



## Strawberry*

Just a quick one - am on phone but thk u all soooo much in car now on way eeekkkk xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

well am home and had a wee snooze - H making us some lunch now.
I got 7 eggs so happy enough    - the gorgeous one done my collection so that made me happy too hahaha - although it was something I really do not want to ever repeat again   
roll on 10.15 tomorrow


----------



## Katie789

Strawb, that a fantastic number. Good luck with tomorrows call.

Good luck for your ec tomorrow gilly, will be on to see how you get on xx


----------



## confusedcarly

thats great strawberry! hope ur having a well deserved chilled out afternoon x


----------



## lastchancer

Strawberry - congrats on your 7 little eggs - hoping theres lots of jiggy going on in the labs 2nite - fingers crossed for 2mor xxx


----------



## gilly80

Strawb- 7 eggs thats fantastic, Dr McDreamy did my EC the last time and my hubby kept giving me a knowing smile that made me laugh lol

Katie sweetie I'm really looking forward to getting tomorrow and Friday over.

gilli- do you start your injections tomorrow, I keep losing track.

Cat- my AMH is higher than yours but I still had a poor response on my 1st cycle and like you it got cancelled too. it has been much better for my next 2 cycles but I'm still a little slow at responding, I think what I'm trying to say is don't take too much notice of things as every cycle is different and you now know you have plenty of little eggies they just need to monitor you and maybe up your dose from the beginning.

Ineen- Any sign of your schedule yet?

Emma- The waiting is always the worst, for me anyway.

Hi to anyone else I've missed I don't seem to be able to concentrate on any thing for too long lol

Gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Gilly did the Dr say anything to you about giving u a second cycle on the NHS?


----------



## gilly80

Cat- our cycle that was cancelled was a private 1 with GCRM in Glasgow and we got some money back as we hadn't got to EC our 2nd cycle we got eggs but not fertilization so thats counted as a go as we had EC.
Hope that helps.

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Gilly I just wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck for 2moro.  Hope you get the gorgeous one too


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Strawberry, well done on getting all those lovely eggs,      for them to be busy as we speak  

Gilly Good luck huni for tomorrow, hope all goes well   

Ok ladies who is Dr McDreamy    and why have I never met him    I like the sound of him  

Afm schedule is finally ready and I've to pay 65.00 for my tablets, but I need some help if uz ladies can help, I've been in serious meltdown all afternoon   

Ok firstly phoned pharmacy got the amount I need to bring with me in the morning ~ so no problems there   

Phoned nurses to ask can I pick up my schedule when I'm there tomorrow, they said yes if it hasn't been posted out, no problems there  

Told me they have me booked for a pre-treatment visit on the 29th September, here's were the problems begin, I told them I didn't need this visit as this is my 4th time on this journey.

Problem  1 the 29th is the day dh goes for an injection into his spine, already freaking out about this one, if it goes wrong he could be paralysed from the neck down   

Problem 2 does that mean I'm not starting treatment til after that date, it's been a while since I've had a fet so I can't remember the times scales.

But I've been d/r since mid Aug, feeling totally miserable and I know that there is so many others out there that are waiting to get started or their journeys haven't gone as planned, who'll be reading this and saying what is she complaining about, for that I'm sorry but it seems that my af is not going to stop anytime soon, I'm now on day 21 of it and it has been horrendous.  

If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it, sorry to be so down, just really thought    actually I dont really know wot I thot to be honest   

Sorry for the me me post, hello to everyone looking in hope uz are all well   
Irene


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Ineen I am so sorry you are feeling so down but its totally understandable pet... not only are u dealing with the emotional rollercoaster that is fertility treatment you are having to cope with a constant AF and your DH's health! Thats a lot of things for one person to have to deal with. I had a three month AF once and I didn't realise the effect that it had on my emotional and physical health until it had stopped (with help from the doc). 

I'm not sure if you need the pre treatment visit or not pet. When I had mine it was just to go through my schedule and dosage of drugs. If the RFC say you need to attend it is there any way they could rearrange to another day. I'm sure if you explained the situation about your DH appointment they would try and reschedule? 

I didnt start my tx until a few days after I had that appointment but then I also didnt pick up my drugs until then. Also it was a fresh cycle I had. So also not sure if this is the same for FET.

Don't be so hard on yourself... you are full of drugs and hormones and they have such an effect on you and are having to cope with all these other things. 

I   that your DH is ok and has no side effects from his injection and that you are able to work your schedule to something that suits you both. You are under enough stress without having to juggle 500 things at once! 

Thinking of you       xxx


----------



## ineen

Cat ~ Thank you huni, feeling totally rotten tonight, even told dh to bugger off cos he was reading everything I wrote on here    

How are you huni any word from the board yet


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

LOL poor DH! I'm ok I suppose... feel totally in Limbo tho... havent heard a thing apart from a letter from Dr W that I received yesterday. It just said my AMH was 16.1 and well within the normal range and that she felt that it was worth having another cycle and that we would discuss it at my next appointment.... God knows when that will be! Still havent had AF since I finished the drugs 7 weeks ago! Have lots of pain but still nothing!


----------



## ineen

Cat ~ Oh huni and here I am moaning on, they keep ya waiting forever is it worthwhile seeing if ur doc can give you something to make you have an af, sorry I cant help with the amh level I dont even know what that is   or maybe contact the rfc and see if they can give you an earlier app, maybe if you tell them you still haven't had a bleed, they'll bump you up the list a bit.

Hopefully you'll hear something soon   I better get off to bed I've an early start in the morning have to be at royal for 8am.

Thank you again huni, chat soon


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Good luck for tomorrow. I phoned the RFC last week and have to phone them next week if I havent had AF before then. Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one as only in from support group meeting and need to go to bed.

Strawberry congrats on the 7 eggies huni, that is fab. Hoping there is lots of action in the love lab tonight and you get good news at your call tomorrow.              

Gilly good luck for ec tomorrow, have everything crossed for lots of lovely eggies.                

Cat hope you hear soon from the board, the waiting is a nightmare. They really dont seem to understand that waiting around and not knowing is so hard for us. Sending you big hugs.       

Ineen sorry you are feeling so down today huni.        It is natural to have days like that, there are so many hormones going through your body. Dont apologise for coming on here needing to vent, thats what we are here for. Not too sure about when you would start huni, but hope they can get something sorted for you. Think you shouldnt need the appointment cos it is only to take you through the meds. I had my pre-tx appt and then a few days later started sniffing for FET so not sure how it will work when you have been sniffing all this time. Hope all goes well with your DHs procedure too and that there are no side effects. My mum has had 3 injections into her spine over the years and all went well so fingers and toes crossed for him. Good luck for tomorrow.          

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, katie, carly, gillip and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

how you all doing?

strawberry- congrats on your wee embryos, hope they are all getting giggy as we speak   

Gilly- wishing you a pain free and relaxed ec tomorrow... hope they get loads and loads of wee   .. will be thinking of you   

MissE- hey hun, hows things... what did you bake today? could just go a big cream bun but my diet has started   any word from origin yet? hope its not to long   

Jilly- hope you and DH are speaking again and its not all picture and sound   whens the twins back for a visit?

Cat- sorry to hear your still waiting, im sure it feels like a life time, hope its not to long till your starting pet   

Tessykins & Katie - Hows life? hope all is well with you both... got you both in my thoughts   

indeen- really feel for you petal, you have a lot on your plate with your FET and your DH having to go for a scary injection... hope you feel better tomorrow after your sorted at the royal... keeping you in my thoughts hun   

lastchancer- how is everything going? hope all is well. are you   sick much yet?   

thankyou all for your kind words, im on the mend now, still a wee bit sore. Saskia is blooming, apart from starting to suffer from colic... its horrid to see her cry in pain, just hoping it doesnt get to bad. 

hi to everyone ive missed, got you all in my thoughts and prayers and hoping each and everyone of you get your BFP soon


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

Strawb 7 eggs that's brill, fingers crossed for your phone call. Good luck to gilly for ec 

Started injections yesterday, thought It was o be tomorrow but checked schedule before going to bed and went into panic zone as it said 7/9/11 so now taking injections at night. Did anyone else do this 

Off to work 

Speak later 
Gx


----------



## lastchancer

just a quick post from me - GilliP dont worry about taking injections at night i know loads of people who do that and it dont matter as all - good luck and hope the raod goes smoothly for you x

Gilly80 - good luck for todays EC - hoping to hear great news later xx

Strawberry - prayers said for fab news on todays phone call xxx

Ineen - hope your feeling better today and that wicked Af goes away soon 

Cat - really hope the docs get their backside in gear and get your review results sorted soon x

Hi to everyone else - away to get ready for work - that seems top be all i do these days lol


----------



## gilly80

Quick 1 just to say we got 6 little eggies xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hi girls

Just a quick on from me to say congratulations Gilly - 6 eggs is brillant.  Hopefully they are getting jiggy as we speak.  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow.

Catch up with the rest of you lot later!


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats Gilly80 on your 6 eggs - praying 2mors phonecall continues the good news xxx


----------



## Katie789

Gilly, congrats on your wee eggs. Im really praying that tomorrows call goes well. I know only to well how you are feeling as i didnt make it to et in one tx so know how terrifying it is waiting on the call next time round.

How did your call go this morning strawb??

Hope you feeling better today ineen. Sometimes it feels the rfc dont know left hand from right!

Gillip, i dont think it matters at all what time you take your injection, as long as it taken thats good enough! 

Afm, was at hosp today about thumb. Omfg, the cyst is soo big. I cant understand how it was there and i didnt know it! Anyway they pretty sure its just a cyst and nothing urgent, but need to see surgeon in fortnight to see how get it treated. Also, this gum infection business is terrible. Ive never felt such pain and have never taken so many painkillers. Im literally counting down the minutes till i can take the next batch.  Wish the antibiotics would hurry up and start working!!!! 

Chat later peeps

Katie xx


----------



## mollycat

just a quick one for gilly- congratulations on your 6 eggs... hope they get down and dirty tonight


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Gilly congrats on 6 eggs thats brill, now the wait for the phonecall.  Know eaxactly how youa re feeling not looking forard to that bit my self as we didnt get any further the 1st time but you will.

Gx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Gilly ~ well done on those lovely eggies, hope the good news continues tomorrow for you huni   

Strawberry ~ how'd ya get on today huni ,    you got good news  

Katie ~ ur gum business sounds awful, hope you get some relief soon, I use stuff called anbesol liquid it numbs the area which gives a wee bit of relief, dont use it on open gums tho stings a bit but if you can get past this I found it helped, my dh had his wisdom teeth removed and I took really strong painkillers for him but the dentist said ibruprofen, were better for tooth pain, hope it settles soon huni   

Gilliep ~ I think ur better nearly taking them at night, it means if you've to up a dose you'll only have to do 1 injection    anyway good luck with them, good thing you checked ur schedule again   

Afm ~ in much better form today, altho still slightly stressed out, appointment went well this morning, was already for a row, but everyone was dead nice, well except the nurses who were treating me like a pin cushion, i was chatting away to distract myself and they were grunting back....maybe not morning people   

OK so rfc give me the wrong info yest the 29th Sept is not my pre-treatment visit,  it's my e/t day hence the bit where I'm still stressed about it and how can I be in 2 places at once, worst case is I'll have to go to it on my own, while dh is in a hospital 1 mile away. Do uz think I'll be ok to drive home tho  

Bloods all good tho and they checked my haemaglobin level cos I've been bleeding so much and to see if I have d/r ok, phoned them at 4pm and they said results ok and I'm ok to continue treatment   

Thank you all for the    where would I be without uz all   

Hello to anyone I've missed hope ur all well 

Irene
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one to say well done gilly on the 6 eggies. Hoping they get jiggy tonight.          

Strawberry hope you got good news this morning.        

A big hi to all the other ladies, will be back later.

Emma xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Evening ladies
thanks for all the well wishes.  I rang this morning and it rang and rang and rang and rang    eventually after 9 minutes of it ringing (!!) they answered and we have 4 single cell fertilised    so we were both very happy with that.  So will update you again tomorrow after we have been up at 2.30pm.  I am feeling grand a little tender but nothing at all to be concerned about - drinking water like its going out of fashion!

ineed - I am glad it sounds like your finally getting sorted even thought its been v stressful   

gilly80 -   well done on your 6 eggs - they will be getting jiggy with mine now (well not togehter hahaha) are you back up on sunday then for ET?  Hope your feeling ok after it?


Katie - the thumb sounds bl**dy sore!  I hope the pain eases soon in it!



Lastchancer - hope your keeping well   


BabyD -   as always   


Must rush on now girls as I am going to meet up with a girl i haven't seen in a few years but have just found out she is in the midst of her 2 ww with IVF too    but will be so good to catch up with her 
xx


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girls i don't post much these days but just had my final transfer 2 grade 1 embies on-board so let the two week madness begin


----------



## ineen

Strawberry & Gilly 80 ~    on your embies,     that they continue to thrive, hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## MissE

Strawberry great news about your 4 embies. Hope they grow big and strong for you. Good luck for tomorrow.           

Walsh good luck on the 2ww.         

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just updating.

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN








Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP








Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN








Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 BFN








Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx  
Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11








Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF 07/09/11 09/09/11 23/09/11   
Gillip ICSI 21/09/11















Ineen FET 07/06/11 ??















MissE ICSI Sept 11 
Gilly80 ICSI 08/09/11 11/09/11 25/09/11















Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN  
Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFN








Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFP 

Any other dates that need to be added?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey lovely ladies

Not really on the thread as much i just  have a quick peek.

Congrats Gilly & straw on your wee embies, all the best for tomorrow..

Walsh, congrats on your wee embie, 

I must be the only one not in the middle of anything at the min   

Jillyhen x


----------



## Strawberry*

thank you lovely ladies   
Walsh good luck to you too on the dreaded   

Jilly - there is a thread set up now called Limbo land which are the ladies are just that!  So your far from alone - sadly i think there are move over in limbo at the mo than actually having treatment!


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, not on here a lot now either but thought I'd pop on to congratulate Strawberry on her lovely wee embies and Gilly on her wee eggs - hope they're growing as we speak!

Walsh, good luck for the 2ww - hope the time flies for you pet.

Ineen, it won't be long for you now - you'll be fine driving home by yourself XX

Hi Molly, last C and everyone else I've missed on this thread! X


----------



## ineen

Walsh ~ Sorry I missed you earlier, good luck will be keeping my fingers crossed for you huni, hope the next 2 weeks fly in for you   

Miss E ~ can you add me huni e/t 29th Sept otd 13th October all being well   

Jillyhen ~      huni it wont be long til ur joining us, the waiting is horrendous huni but I'm praying that the time will go in quickly   

Tessykins ~ hello huni    thank you

 to all xx


----------



## MissE

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN  
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP  
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN  
Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 BFN  
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx








Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11  
Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF 07/09/11 09/09/11 23/09/11















Gillip ICSI 21/09/11   
Ineen FET 07/06/11 29/09/11 13/10/11   
MissE ICSI Sept 11 
Gilly80 ICSI 08/09/11 11/09/11 25/09/11   
Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN








Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFN  
Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFP









Ineen thats your dates added huni.


----------



## ineen

Morning Ladies, wooooo hooooo it's FRIDAY          

Thanks Emma ur a star and a wiz at keeping us all updated   

To all the ladies waiting on news this morning, GOOD LUCK     

Afm ~ I've got up this morning and my         is back, and I just get the feeling things are gonna be ok, not sure how or why I feel like this, but I ain't complaining   

Hope everyone has something nice planned for the weekend

    to all

Irene xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya ladies, hope you're all well?

am halfway through my 2ww today and feel NOTHING    damn    was hoping for at least a twinge.

we went to a meeting about adoption on wednesday, scared me more than encouraged me and scared dh too. kinda wish that i hadn't gone, then i would still be in doolalley land about the idea


----------



## gilly80

Morning

StrawB good luck for this afternoon. 

Walsh here's hoping your 2 WW flies in for you. 

Wee Emma nearly there, fingers crossed you don't need to worry about adoption.

Ineen glad you are feeling more positive today.

thanks again for all the good luck wishes, Tessy, MissE, Jilly, Gillip and LastC  if I missed you I'm so sorry xx

Afm phoned this morning and out of our 6 wee eggies we have 3 lovely wee embies so at long last we are going for transfer on Sunday at 10.30

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Woohoo gilly, am so delighted for you pet!!!!

Strawb, good luck for this afternoon hun x

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

Strawberry good luck forthis afternoon x

Gilly80 - congrats on your 3 emmbies and good luck for sunday x

Wee Emma - i never felt anythign until the day before OTD so relax and stay away from the pee sticks 

GilliP - hope your doing ok on the DR 

Ineen - cognrats on finally getting that schdule - and good to see the pma back in force ! 

Sweetiepie how you feeling now? 

hi to everyone else - glad to se this thread getting a bit busier again 

AFM - been so busy with work and kids bday parties and babysitting duites havent got a chance to have a proper post but i'm reading everyday and post when can. things still going well although i have noticed that i am feeling sicker in the mornings now than i was at the start although still not actualyl being sick - the main symtom is the affect on my (.)(.) - was in tescos the other day and walkigndown the chilled isle and it felt like someone had clamped on and was trying to rip them off - seriously thought i was gonna die with the pain and all DH could do was laugh - but any symptom is a good sign in my book so as long as i avoid the cold i'll remain a happy chappy lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey 

Gud luck ladies for e/t

Strawb im just a lurker im mainly on thwe limbo thread.

WeeEmma where was your adoption meeting?  In what ways did it scare you?

Hello to everyone else.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Strawberry hope all goes well today. You will have your babies home soon.     

Gilly well dopne on your 3 embies, hoping they continue to grow big and strong.     

Wee emma i was at the meeting too on wednesday, thought the talk was very interesting but there is an awful lot to think about and take on board.  

Ineen glad you have got your positivity back huni, it has just been a long road for you and it is natural to have some down days. Hopefully wont be too long now til your snowbabies are home with you.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Well Prof e-mailed me earlier looking for my date of birth and address so hopefully he will get something organised for me soon.

Emma xx


----------



## crazykate

Sorry for intruding ladies just wanted to wish Strawberry well for this afternoon.  Hope it all works out for you xx




Good luck ladies which ever stage you're at xx


Kate


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon ladies

Been so busy in work i havnt had time to post

Strawberry - im sure by now you have your beautiful embies on board, so congrats on being PUPO!!

Gilly - congrats on the 3 embies and good luck for ET on Sunday, i'll be thinking of you.

MissE - Woo Hoo - hopefully the prof will be sending your date out soon and you can get started again!

Jilly - i feel the same feel like im stuck and not moving forward anymore  

LastC - glad your keeping well and all symptons sound good.  

WeeEmma - good luck with the rest of your 2ww

Walsh - congratulations on being PUPO  , hopefully the 2ww flys in for you.

Ineen - good to see your feeling positive, sending you some more      keep up the good work! 

Tessy - hows things with you?

Sorry to anyone ive missed


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls.. just a quick one from me to say congrats to all the girls who have reached the next milestone... praying your little embies will be back where they should be very soon xxx

Jilly u arent the only one who is not in the middle of anything... me neither!


----------



## Keepingpositive42011

hi can i join, here been waiting to start IVF with Origin (wondering why i dont see many people here using or used them) but every time i have been scanned i have had cysts on either ovary - now worried it will stop us actually starting - getting scanned again tomorrow fingers crossed the cysts have all gone!

baby dust to everyone and hope to hear about BFP;s soon


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Small question. Can you take your injection a few hours earlier. We have been doing them at night when going to bed so its normally 11ish. Heading out tomorrow night and was hoping to do them about 8 instead.

Hope eveyone is ok

Gx


----------



## Strawberry*

morning girls
sorry just quick one from me - I had 2 x 4 cell "very good" embroys put back yesterday
but from last night I am crippled with pain    It's not actually my tummy but really low down at light the top of my "bits!" - is this norm


----------



## lastchancer

Gilly i dtn think taking it a little bit earlier will make any diff on a one off time but sure you can always call the nurses 2mor to check out re chanign it to a little earlier every time so you can get to bed early. 

Strawberry - not sure if this is anythgn to worry about but i'd call the nurses anyways as Babyd had an infection after ET - just to be on the safe side xx

mornign to everyone else - DH kept me awake again all night with snoring - 2nd night in a row - sooo tired and have to go to work now - at least have adams bday party later - cant belive its 3 yrs from my 'son' was born


----------



## gilly80

Just to let yOu all know I now have 2 7 cell embryos transferred


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Strawberry congrats on being . Hope those embies snuggle in tight. Has the pain settled yet huni, did you ring RFC?

Gilly congrats on being . Hope those embies snuggle in tight.

Lastc hope you got some sleep last night. Put a peg on DHs nose and hopefully that will do the trick.  

Gillip hope the jabs are going well for you.      

Keepingpositive welcome to the board huni. Sorry you are having issues with cysts, hoping things settle down so you can get started soon. There are a few ladies who have used origin in the past and a few who have just finished cycles with them recently. I am hoping to get an appointment to start with them myself soon.

Cat hope you are ok huni. Have you e-mailed Dr W again to see if there is any progress. 

Babyd hope you are ok huni. 

Crazykate hi huni, how are you and amelia doing? 

A big hi to all i've missed. Hope you all have a lovely sunday.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Congrats to gilly and strawberry in being PUPO!!!!! Have everything crossed for you both xxxx

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats to Strawberry and Gilly - fingers crossed for 2 BFP's in the coming weeks.

Hi and welcome to those new to the thread wishing you the best of luck on this journey.

just a quick one from me - woke up this morniong feelin rotten with massive headache so been in bed al day - just came down to get somethign to eat and am going back to bed again.

hope everyone else is well - always in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Last C, hope you feel better soon pet, at least it's Sunday and you can lie around all day and get DH to pamper you and junior   

A big congrats to Strawberry and Gilly on being PUPO!  Well done girls, I hope the next fortnight flies for you both and that you get the best news ever at the end!  Try not to symptom spot too much - I swear that on my next 2ww I'm gonna get DH to hide the laptop from me as all I do is google every twinge!

Hello to everyone (sorry for lack of personals) - I'm over in limbo land most at the minute but will (hopefully) be moving back over here soon after getting our letter of offer for Sept's af for our next FET.

Hope you're all well XX


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Been for 1st scan today at rfc.  Have a few follies and a cyst again.  Not too sure about size etc of follies or even how many as it was very short and sweet appointment, but my cyst is 2.5cm.  Have to ring after 3pm for bblood test rsults to see if they need to tweak the doses of injections.

Gx


----------



## gilly80

hi gillip

Its the waiting for the phone call which is the hardest, I always imagined the worst but in  my opinion the RFC are on the ball when it comes to doses and extra scans. Fingers crossed for your call this afternoon 

Gilly xxx


----------



## confusedcarly

congrats to strawberry and gilly also! hoping for some good news and wishing u all the best!
gillipepper-how ru? hope they get ur cyst/dosage sorted. 
hi to everyone else...im in work so cnt really post too much. 
my af arrived yest. so rang rfc to let them know and they r gona send me my appt out for collecting drugs etc. i was all geared up to start last mth but im kinda really chilled about it now. dnt know if thats a gud thing or not xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hello everyone!  some of you may remember me from before.  i find it hard to post when not going through treatment.  am about to start my third ICSI.  both previous ones were at Origin and both failed.  we also had a natural FET in July but that failed too   
at our last review with Prof he told us that he can be abrupt when it comes to telling people he thinks they should give up but he really feels we should keep going and was v honest in saying he really doesnt know why we havent got pregnant yet as every time we have had great embies.  so this will be our NHS cycle and i have to say i am terrified!  just so scared of putting myself through it all again and it not working.  but i know i cant let the fear hold me back as there is also every chance that it will work.  also i have never had to DR before and think that might be scaring me the most which i know is stupid!  just worried about the side effects and stuff and also a bit nervous about some of the stories about the RFC regarding them not really seeming to individually tailor your treatment or anything.  my AMH is quite high so am a bit scared i'll get OHSS or summat!  oh dear i am such a worrywart!  im going to have to start thinking more positively!

anyway i got my AF today so Carly we should be really close together for our treatments!  i have to send in my letter plus my FSH and oestradiol results within 5 working days of Day 1.  how on earth am i going to manage that?!  even if i get my bloods done tomorrow on day 2, i doubt the results will be ready by friday which is the cut-off to get the letter in by.  should i just send in the letter saying ive got my AF and say blood results to follow asap?  they really dont make it easy!  

congrats to strawb and gilly on being PUPO.  Whilst i havent been posting i have been reading and gilly i have been praying for you to get to transfer this time, so glad u made it.  

hello to everyone else and i look forward to getting to know everyone x


----------



## lastchancer

Gilly i had cysts at both my scans as well anf all still went ahead so try not to worry too much about it - hope the phonecall brings you some peace of mind 

Sparkleheart - cognrats on getting strted again - you could ask your gp to send the results straight to belfast link labs which is where the RFC bloods results all come from to get them quicker or ask the rfc about getting the bloods done up at the clinic which is where i had all of mine done (cept the last one). 

isint this weather awful - we have a lamppost right outside out bedroom and the wind was whistling thru it all night long !


----------



## confusedcarly

congrats on getting started sparkleheart...glad we can be cycle buddies. 
jaylee is starting with this months af too x


----------



## Sparkleheart

thanx carly i am glad to have lovely little cycle buddies!   

hi lastchancer congrats on your pregnancy!  i thought u could only get your bloods done at the RFC if your day2/3 fell on the weekend?  do u think it would be worth ringing to see if they would do them there even tho my day 2 is tomorrow?  if not i think i will just send my form in and put on it that my blood results will follow shortly.  i hope thats ok to do!


----------



## gillipepper

HI

SParkle i would give them a ring and see what they say.

Phoned RFC re bloods have to up my dose to 225 until friday when im back up again.  Has this happened to anyone else.  My last tx wasnt changed at all and this time i am on a higher dose to start with.  Is this because we are paying?

Just a quick one as still in work  

Gx


----------



## lastchancer

Thanks Sparkeheart - no i had my bloods done during week as well as i remember having to go up there and then into work - i'd ring them and ask anyway seeing as how they need them quickly - my gp got last ones back in 5 days but prev ones took 3 weeks. - also after reading the hassle jaylee has had with rfc over blood results going missing id def ring them.

Gilly dont worry abotu doseage changing - they have doen that a lot recently and prob because they didnt do it on last cycle they are this time to try get a diff result for you - stay positive x


----------



## Fi84

Sparkleheart - 
Great to see you back again and starting treatment again - 
good luck with it all and i'll be    loads for you!!

p.s i got my GP's surgery to send my blood results straight to the RFC but make sure you ring them to make sure they get them okay!!

hope all you other lovely ladies are keeping well and all the luck on the world with ongoing treatments - 

Love fi xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekeend

Firstly to our lovely PUPO ladies, Gilly and Strawberry huge congratulations     that those wee embies are snuggling in tight as we speak   

Strawberry hope things have settled down for you huni   

Huge Welcome back to Sparkleheart, hi huni I know what ya mean I seem to be the same in between treatments    as for your bloods I'd phone the rfc and ask can they not do them for you.  As for your treatment you are right there is every chance it will work and we will all be here for you in the meantime as they say nothing ventured nothing gained     that is your time.

Gilliep ~ I never had my dose upped but they started me on 225iu seems they treat each case differently although I'm not sure on what basis, hope and    it settles and the cysts dont give ya any bother huni  

Confusedcarly ~ chilled sounds good mrs, although keep on at the rfc about ur schedule and appointment, it took them 3 weeks to give me mine    Good luck huni hope all goes well   

Lastc ~ hope ur feeling better and the headache has disappeared   

Tessykins ~ well done on getting ur letter looking forward to seeing you back on this thread good luck I hope it all runs smoothly for ya   

Welcome Keepingpositive Good luck huni with your treatment   

Miss E ~ hopefully you'll soon be back to join us too huni   

Afm ~ yet another weekend has disappeared, where does the time go I reckon we should only work for 2 days and have 5 off and still get paid the same    do you think we could petition for this   
but I'm super excited cos I only have 2 more days to go before I start my tablets, so yet another milestone reached the end of the spray on its own     
   has returned with a vengeance    I just hope I dont come down with a bang.

   to all I've missed hope you are all well

Irene


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing ok.

Ineen glad to hear your pma is back.   Good luck for starting the pills, hopefully everything will go to plan for you.      

Fi84 hello huni, hope everything is going well for you. Wont be long now til your LO arrives.  

Lastc how are you huni, hope things are going well for you.  

Gillip try not to worry huni, they change peoples dosage all the time depending on how you respond. No 2 txs are the same so maybe your response is a bit different this time or maybe they are just trying something else. On my fresh cycle i had to stop my stimms early cos i over responded.  Hope the cysts dont give you any bother. have everything crossed for you.  

Sparkleheart hello again huni. I remember you from a previous cycle buddy thread. Good luck for your upcoming tx, hope it brings you that long awaited bfp.      Definitely worth ringing rfc as the other ladies suggested to see if they will do your bloods.  

Carly wont be long now huni til you get going. Hope it all goes well for you and it is good that you have a few cycle buddies.  

Tessy hope af hurries up and arrives so you can get things moving.  

Strawberry and gilli80 how are you ladies doing. Keep positive girlies.           

Keeping positive hope you are doing ok huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Just updating.

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN  
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP  
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN  
Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 BFN  
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx








Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11  
Strawberry IVF 07/09/11 09/09/11 23/09/11















Gillip ICSI 21/09/11 24/09/11 08/10/11   
Ineen FET 07/06/11 29/09/11 13/10/11   
Gilly80 ICSI 08/09/11 11/09/11 25/09/11   
Tessy FET   
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 29/07/11 12/08/11 BFN








Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFN  
Confusedcarly   
IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFP








Keepingpositive   
Sparkleheart ICSI   
MissE ICSI Oct11
Jillyhen IVF??

Can any of you ladies who need dates added let me know and i'll add you in.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies 

How is everyone tonight?

Sparkleheart- you nearly make me cry when I was reading that xxxxxxxxxx

Emma thanks for keeping everything updated, you are a star

StrawB how are you getting on?

Ineen getting closer every day.

Gillip they changed my dose at my 1st scan up to 225 and kept me on it, they had started me on a higher dose this time too and when I checked back to my schedule from my last cycle i was on a lower dose to start and they moved me up to 300 but i was stimming for longer this time so i think they didn't want to over stim me so keeping me at a slightly lower dose but longer seemed to work.

Katie how are you hunni?

Fi84 lovely to hear for you again.

AFM i thought i would fill you all on properly on yesterdays ET, my poor sister was appointed to take me as my DH had to work and couldn't get out of it (he was very annoyed, but what can you do) she was very good as she has been through all of this herself and my gorgeous little nephew is 5 months old. It started with my sis asking me had i done my trigger shot on Friday night as she got confused and thought i was having EC, I had to ask her how was she going to provide sperm for the fertilisation  lol. So Dr McFaul was doing the transfer which was all fine apart from him having to cut something (not really sure what lol) so he finishes and literally say s ok you can go, I thought I would lie there for at least 10 minutes.
Well me and my sis decided that if he said carry on thats what we would do and of we went to the Lisburn Road for breakfast, walking into the cafe I stumbled and ended up on my knees in the middle of the cafe very red faced. I was fine only my pride was hurt but couldn't believe I had just fallen, so i got over the shock and my sis said joking,  i should tell them you're pregnant and I said and what when they ask me how far along I'm going to answer HALF AN HOUR lol. Would loved to have seen their faces.

Hi to everyone else. I'm sure I've missed someone

Gillyxxxxx


----------



## ineen

Oh Gilly, hope the knees are ok but you sure did give me a giggle


----------



## Sparkleheart

thank you everyone for your warm welcomes!  not that i expected anything less, you's are all great   

uck wee gilly i didnt want to make u cry!!  just so glad you're on your 2WW!!  hopefully it will fly for u and you will get a big juicy BFP at the end of it!  i have to admit i had a wee chuckle too bout u being on your knees in the cafe!  mainly cos i wouldve loved to see the reaction had u said you were half an hour pregnant!  laughed even more at the thought of Cmac somehow having to supply you with sperm!!    mind u let out a bit of a squeak about the doc having to cut something, what on earth could it have been?!  and did u not feel it??!   

missE thanks for putting me on the list, hopefully i will know my dates in a couple of weeks.  just praying i only have to DR for 2 weeks!  hope u get your appt with origin soon.  i have been with them for 2 fresh cycles and one frozen and they have all been with prof mcclure.  the staff are really lovely there and they are really good at showing you whats happening on the screen etc during scans.  i really like prof too, you can tell he genuinely cares.  he told us to let him know our dates for EC etc at RFC and if he could he would try to make sure he would be the one to do it.  its pretty quick at origin so im sure you will hopefully get started again really soon.  

ineen so glad u are feeling positive and equally glad u have finished your spray!  im sure you were going doolally on it!  lots and lots and lots of luck to u!

strawb hope your pain has gone away   

gillipepper im sure its a good thing they are changing your dose.  shows they are paying proper attention to you and trying to get you the best outcome possible.  good luck for your next scan on friday   

thanx everyone for the advice re the bloods, i will def phone in the morn to see if i can persuade them to  just let me go there for them.  here's hoping cos it would be so much easier!  

anyone watching big brother?  oh my goodness i cant get over how much they all love themselves!
x


----------



## Sparkleheart

morning!  phoned the rfc and have an appt for them to do my bloods tomorrow at 7.50am!  so glad they are doing it for me.  thanx for all your help girls.  x


----------



## gilly80

hi Sparkle glad you got sorted for your bloods 1 less thing to worry about.

Hi to everyone else it has gone very quiet on here again.

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi gilly how are u finding your 2ww so far?  are u taking it easy or just being normal?  its always hard to know what to do ive found.  my first cycle i barely did a thing and the second just rested the day of ET and got on as normal from the next day.  neither of them worked so im no further along on my theory of whats best!  im pretty sure its unlikely to really matter and that it if its going to work it will regardless of bed rest or no bed rest.  hope u have lots of things to keep your mind occupied for the next while, that definitely helps. anyway hope you are getting on ok so far


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello!
woh I have too much to catch up on here - I decided to stay off her a bit so I wasn't constantly thinking about this on my 2ww - has it worked - has it hell    

Sparkle heart - lovely to "meet" you!  Lots of luck with your next cycle of tx

Gilly80 - how are you doing my nearly twinny!  Have you gone around the bend yet hehehe

MissE - thanks for all the well wishes and thanks for updating that chart as always   

Gilly - my dose changed too so don't worry!  

araghhhhh bloody boss needs me to do something!  will come back later girls - had teeny bit of blood wen i wiped today which sent me into melt down but have caught myself on now!  (thanks BabyD 
xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Gilly - you are nearly as clumsy as me. im always falling or walking into things, but the half an hour pregnant thing was v funny  

Strawb, its hard not to go into melt down, but its perfect timing for implantation bleeding, so try to keep   

Gillip, hope stimms are going well for you pet 

Sparkleheart, welcome back. Hope its third time (fresh cycle) lucky for you pet

Ineen, good luck with the tablets.

Will poke my nose in again soon

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

just a random question from me......has anyone else been windy on their 2ww
I can't stop burping lol


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Sorry for no personals... so much has happened in last day on here I need to read back. So sorry this is going to be a me post. I had several missed calls to my mobile today when I was in a meeting and a call to my work asking for me by someone who said it was a personal call. I couldnt figure it out until I listened to my voicemail. I had a message from Dr Williamson just saying she was trying to get in contact with me. Cue panic! I managed to get through to reception where a lovely girl said that Dr W had been trying to get a hold of me and had asked her to continue because they had a cancellation and Dr W wanted to see me.... tomorrow! Eeeek!


----------



## gilly80

Cat that's fab news, fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Gilly, i was v windy the first week of last 2ww. it wasnt coming from my mouth though  . i think all the meds just play havoc with your tummy.

Cat, i hope its news that you can start again soon if they were desperate to get you in tomorrow. Am praying its for free too  

Am away for a nice cuppa and big dollop of apple crumble. MMmmmmmmmmmm 

night night

Katie xx


----------



## ineen

Oh Cat huni that's wonderful news I really hope and    that it's good news for you   

Hello Everyone sorry for no personals tonight totally pooped   

Catch up soon


----------



## patbaz

Hello lovely ladies
I am so sorry i have not been about but i have been busy back at work (which I found really hard and emotional!!).  I have also had a wee bit of time to myself just to get over everything (not that you really get over it!!).  I have been a little bit   which is understandable I know but I feel like i am dealing with things much better at the mo.  I can still burst into tears at the drop of a hat though  .  I got a bit of a shock yesterday when I arrived home to find that I have my review appointment next week.  Hopefully I will get some answers as to why the pregnancy didnt stay with me.  Its with the prof this time so I know that he is brutally honest and if he can he will answer my questions.

To the two PUPO ladies Congrats girls.  I have my fingers toes legs and everything else crossed for you    

To those just starting treatment good luck  

To all the other lovely ladies on here I hope that you are all well xx   

Sorry for short post but am in work and I will get shot if I am caught not doing anything


----------



## wee emma

Jillyhen said:


> Hey
> 
> WeeEmma where was your adoption meeting? In what ways did it scare you?
> 
> Jillyhen x


it was in craigavon, it was a lady from adoption uk and another girl from infertility uk (i think thats what its called). The intensity of it scared me, i'd be so afraid to mess up. And they have to interview any exes you have (lived with or had children with) and my dh's ex is a monster, I'd hate her to know we've had problems - i know she'd lie about us too.

hiya everyone else  i'm in work too, so must go back and pretend to work...ahem


----------



## Strawberry*

Hiya girls

Katie - thanks for the wise words.  Lets hope next week I can tell you, you were right and it was implantation bleeding!

Gilly80 - I have been but the other end      and I had awful Diorrhea last night too - seriously why do we go though this   

Cat - fab news re the appt    please be sure to come on later and tell us how you got on.

Patbaz - nice to see you back again and keep your chin up darling   

AFM - just slowly going insane on the 2ww      each day that passes gets harder!!!  9 days to go    am off out for dinner tonight with a friend so looking forward to that.  Althought not sure what to eat - bloating is not really going down so trying to eat light things but it's not making much difference lol!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Strawberry - keep strong, enjoy your dinner tonight and a good catch up with your friend, it may even keep your mind of things (Yeah Right, who am i kidding)...lol  

Gilly80 - hows the 2ww going for you?

Cat - Whoop Whoop!

Patbaz - hey congrats on getting your appointment through.  Im still waiting on mine, maybe mind will come through soon too!

Ineen - hows things with you?

Sparkleheart - congrats on getting started again!

MissE - anymore word from the Prof?

Gillip - how you getting on with the higher dosage?

AFM - still no word about MRI Scan or Review appt - the waiting again is driving me insane


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

Cat -whoop

2wwrs hope you both are doing well

Congrats to the ones who have got there letter to start this roller coaster again

Afm higher dosage is going ok not feeling any different from before a lot more human after just the spray.

Gx


----------



## patbaz

BabyD when I had fet at xmas I did not get an appointment for ages so I phoned them and guess what they had lost my letter and werent sending me out an appointment so get on to them xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Patbaz ~ welcome back huni, try and keep ur chin up huni, I know it's not easy but i    you will find the strength to get thru each day til it's ur turn   

Gilliep ~ glad your feeling a bit more normal    when's your next scan?

Babyd ~ isn't the waiting awful it feels like time is going so slowly, but yet the weeks are disappearing, I hope you hear some news soon huni, why dont ya give them a bell  

Strawberry ~ enjoy ur meal as much as you can and dont worry about the bloating hopefully and I'm    that in another week and a bit you'll be jumping for joy with a very good reason to be bloated like that   

Gilly80 ~ howz it going huni, you still being a wind bag, hopefully it'll settle soon huni   

Wee emma ~ adoption sounds scary, with them checking out past partners an all that, dh's ex sounds like a right biatch, but huni where there's a will there's a way, could we not bump her off    


Cat ~ hope you got some good news today   

Hello to Katie79, Jillyhen, MissE and anyone else I've missed   

Afm started tablets today, so any advice on how to get a nice juicy lining for my babies, 1st scan on the 25th Sept. still feeling really tired so I'm hoping that the tablets start to bring me back to normal soon. 
Altho after this week I'm only working 3 days next (wedding to go to) and my 20th wedding anniversary and then 3 days the following week ( all being well e/t day and a wee day off for rest).
Time seems to be going so slowly but disappearing at the same time does this make sense.

Hope you all are well


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

Hope everyone is well.

Strawb- Well my almost twinny OTD really seems so far away, how will we cope lol.

Ineen-20 years married WOW, I think we're doing great being nearly 10.

Cat- how did you get on today?

Pat- glad you are feeling a little stronger.

Wee Emma- I'm sure social services know a lot of exes have axes to grind so will take it all with a large pinch of salt.

BabyD- I would phone again and again until you get sorted.

Gillip- Are you back up on Friday for another scan?

Sparkle- Hope they weren't too rough with you this morning getting blood.

AFM- I really thought I would feel different but apart for a few twinges and my  (.) (.) getting sore (I know this is down to the gels) I feel exactly the same.
I've started my list of lovely things to do if it doesn't work, i find it makes it a little easier for me, top of it is a fab holiday to Orlando for our 10 year wedding anniversary in may to be big kids on all the rollercoasters lol.

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## ineen

Gilly80 I'm    you wont be on that rollercoaster but it does sound fab huni, I love rollercoasters   

I know 20 years sometimes I wonder were they have went, probably most of them were spent running to hospitals, it took us 14 years to get ds, what with funds and plucking up the courage to go again and of course the usual waiting lists but eventually we got there   

I'm keeping everything crossed for you and strawberry


----------



## gillipepper

Gilly/ineen I'm up at the rfc for 730am tomorrow and Monday so an early night tonight.


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls just a quick one from me. im up at RFC on 29th of this month for drugs and schedule etc. hoping thats me getting started this time. sorry i cnt stay on longer but thinking of u all xxxx
carly x


----------



## wee emma

bfn for me   

just feel so flat and lost. i just don't know how much more of this i can take


----------



## Mrs_B24

wee emma so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## confusedcarly

so sorry wee emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

So sorry wee emma - nothing anybody can say to make this any easier for you but we are here for you, if and when you need us


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Wee Emma I am so sorry honey... words just can't describe it. Take good care pet x

I just posted this on the limbo thread but I will post it on here for those of u who are still in tx...

Well.... The clinical review board refused to give us another cycle on the NHS saying that there was no evidence that if they had changed my dose of Gonal F that there would have been a different outcome. Am going to appeal it on funding grounds. If I had been paying privately I would have been given a refund of some of my money. My point is that the health board agreed funding for a cycle for me... I didnt even get to EC... so I want the rest of my funding. What do u girls think? Is that a fair point?

Is there anyone out there who understands NHS funding and could help me with a few questions I have or know anything about appeals etc? Please help! 

Also Dr W scanned me because I said I was in so much pain and had not had a period since I ended the drugs 8 weeks ago. She said a period was imminent and said she wasnt surprised I was in pain... my womb is huge and not only has a lining..... there was no gap! Its all lining! I am in for a horrendous period apparently. She also shook her head and said she cant understand my response to the drugs.. she said my ovaries look perfect for IVF!  She gave me provera for 5 days to help the bleed along. 

Had to go to work straight after my appointment so had to turn off all emotions because I was on a 24 hr shift. Am not long home and I think it might all hit me very soon. 

I have left it that I will contact her when I want to be reactivated on private list ad she reckons it will be 3 mths before I start tx from then. Am going to launch my appeal... lose 3 stone... save like mad and try try try for a natural miracle...

Also to let u all know there is a feature on this evenings bbc newsline about a couple fighting for us to have 3 NHS cycles of IVF here. Worth a watch I think...


----------



## gillipepper

Quick question before I go to a meeting. Will more than likely need more drugs tomorrow. Does anyone know how much they would be. Was told we could pay cash

G


----------



## ineen

Wee Emma ~ I'm so sorry huni   

Gilliep ~ what drugs do you think you'll need I have had to pay for most of them so I might be able to help


----------



## ineen

Cat ~ Huni I'm so sorry,   I think that is really unfair of them, what a shower of     and I think you have a very fair point, alhto I know nothing of the NHS funding system. Definately appeal it   .

I hope someone on here will be able to help you, that's so not fair and you've been through so much  

Love and hugs
Irene


----------



## Sparkleheart

hello everyone

wee emma im so sorry you are going through this disappointment again.  it is just so so hard   

ineen hope the tablets are helping you feel back to your old self and congrats on such a milestone anniversary!  re your lining i think brazil nuts are good and pineapple juice (not from concentrate).  cant think of anything else, hopefully someone else will know more.  not sure of when you would take these things up to, maybe just up to ET?  

gilly80 hows the wind?    hope the 2ww isnt driving you too crazy.  i had a terrible time with my bloods the other day!  one nurse tried once in my arm and couldnt get any.  another nurse had a prod and a poke but didnt feel comfortable trying as she didnt think she would get any.  eventually yet another nurse came in and said she would just have to take it out of my hand.  i already felt quite faint at this point and a wee bit pukey and this did not help those feelings!  they had to put the seat right back, get a cold cloth for my head and put the fan on!  so embarrassing!  my veins are so useless!  

strawb hope your dinner last night took your mind off your 2ww for even a little while.  the waiting and wondering really does drive you batty!  and the bloating is really awful too.  i really wanted to lose a few pounds before my tx so i could afford to put some on during it but i am failing miserably!  i just like food too much!  

gillipepper sorry i dont know bout the costs at RFC, hopefully someone else will.  good luck for your scan tomorrow   

cat1980 arrrggghh that is so frustrating that they wont give u another cycle!  i think you have a very good point that you would have got some money back had you been going private.  i think it is def worth appealing although unfortunately i cant give any advice on how you would do that!  i watched that BBC thing you said about and was thinking that sharon davidson who was on it could maybe be someone who could help.  she posts on here so maybe you could PM her?

carly thats good you got your date, i imagine i will be up around then to!

babydreams hope u hear something about the mri soon, it really sucks to have to wait!

hi patbaz so sorry to read about what you have gone through, you are being so strong   .  prof is so lovely im sure u will get some answers from him

hi to katie, jillyhen and anyone else i havent mentioned!
x


----------



## Katie789

Hi everyone,

Wee Emma Im sorry to read your news, you really are getting it rough  

How are the 2ww twins getting on?? Almost halfway there  

Ineen, 20 years married is fab. Baby number two will be a fantastic way to celebrate this year!

Patbaz, hope you are feeling more your usual self. Youve gone through an ordeal, so its only natural that it will take some time to come to terms with it.

Sparkle, Carly, babyd, gillip, and anyone else Ive missed (sorry), hope you are all well.

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

A quick 1 from me just in for work and I'm knackered.

Cat I'm so sorry, when we had a private cycle cancelled at GCRM before EC we got back around £1500 of the £3700 we paid, but we also had to paid around £1100 for drugs and another £300 for scan so it was still a huge ammount for nothing. I would fight fight fight, make yourself heard go to the media if you have too. I hope your period isn't too awful xx

Gillip I paid £139 for a 900 gonal f pen.

Hi to everyone else promise to be better tomorrow


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies

Wee Emma I don't know what to say as words are never enough you are in my thoughts huni. Take care xxx

Katie and Sparkle thanks for kind words. I have decided to take each day as it comes. If I need a cry I have one and if not it's a good day 

Cat. I am so angry for you not getting your nhs go. I would definitely fight my corner. Who knows they might let you have a part funded cycle

MissE hope you are doing ok x

2ww hope you are not going too mad 

Hello to all of you I have missed but on phone at mo. 

AFM. Went back to slimming world this week but finding it hard to stay motivated . I have to loose about 3 stone in total. I have done it before and I know I can do it again but just no get up and go at the minute. I also started training my teams this week. Some of them were complaining that I am a hard task master this season . It's q great way to vent lol 

Pat
xxx


----------



## gilly80

I'm so sorry Wee Emma, please take some time and be good to yourself and your DH xxxx


----------



## gillipepper

Not too sure what wewill need they just said on Monday that we would need another pen. Will bring some cash with us.  I take it 900 is e biggest pen.
Gx


----------



## gilly80

Gillip hope you got more encouraging news at your scan xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Ladies - i was supposed to be having a nice long lie in for my birthday today but my mum phoned at 8am to wish me happy birthday so that was up and awake.

have been lurking in background so will try to catchup with everyone but sorry for anyone i miss.

Wee Emma - so sorry this cycle if IUI didnt work out for you - do you go for another cycle?

Cat - i'm mad for you that they wont fund your cycle again - even the Dr agrees the mistake was made by the hospital so i'd def fight for at least a part funded cycle - get a copy of the RFC price list which shows what refund would have been given by them if you had been paying and fight for the amount charged to be paid by them - good luck 

Ineen - congrats on your 20yr anniversary - hoping the storks have a wee bundle for your pressie!

Gilly 80 and Strawberry  - hope your not going too insane on your 2ww - halfway there so wont be long - lots of sticky vibes to you both 

Gillip - hows it going with you? not sure on the cost of gonal f but if you ring the pharmacy before you leave they should confirm your script and cost and yes 900 is the biggest. 

Pat - nice to see you back on - sorry things have been so rough for you just make sure your not doing too much xxxx

MissE & Babydreams - hoping you both hear about your appointments soon - the waiting is sooo hard x

Carly - good to hear your dates have been confirmed - best of luck for this cycle xxx

Jilly/Katie/Sparkleheart  - hows things with you?


----------



## wee emma

thank you everyone   

yup, i have two more to go. Thing is as soon as one fails, i'm shot straight into the next go, so i haven't time to get over a failure. So i'm just gonna have to gather myself up and start again   

hope you're all well? this road is a long one...


----------



## gillipepper

Hi one and all

Early start today as we had our appt at 730 so we were up at 5.30am.  Cyst still there and they think there might me some activity when that is drained, and only maybe 3 on the otherside.  Had to get new pen £135.00 and ring after 3 as ususal.  Dont know what is going happen hopefully we will make it to EC. 
ANy ideas on how i make more follies appear?

Gx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Gillypepper
All I can do is say what the girls told me last time and that was to have a hot water bottle on my tummy at all times.  Also I have read somewhere that warm foods such as soups and stews can help.  Don't know if any of it is true but its worth a try in my book!
Try not to worry too much huni.  I have my fingers crossed for you!
Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry i went awol for a few day, have been really busy.

Cat i have posted a reply on the other thread huni but again i am so very sorry and think you should definitely appeal their decision.  

Wee emma i'm so sorry huni.   

Gillip as pat says get the heat on your tummy and hopefully those follies will grow big and juicy.     

Strawberry and Gilly hows the 2ww going? Hope you are both getting through it quickly and i'm     for a good outcome for you both.     

pat how are you holding up huni?  

Ineen great news on starting the tablets. All i ever did was eat brazil nuts, drink pineapple juice and i took a selenium supplement. I always seemed to have a good thick lining. Hope it grows thick and comfy for your snowbabies.      

carly good luck with your appt on the 29th.  

Lastc   . Hope you have a lovely day planned and hope you get some nice pressies.  

Jilly hope you are ok huni.  

Katie how are you getting on?  

Sparkle hope you are well huni.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.  

I have had such a busy week, was out for dinner with the ones from work on wed night then last night we got free tickets for the Dolly Parton concert. She was absolutely amazing!!!!!  

Got a letter from origin, have an appointment on 4th Oct to get AMH and DHs SA done. Hopefully wont be too long til i'm back joining you on this rollercoaster.  

Be back later ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Just a quick log on.

Wee Em so sorry hun thinking of you and dh..

Cat thats a bit crap and definitely appeal.

Hello to everyone im having a quick nosey then running..

Should be n again later

Jilyhen x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Thank you all for your support. Have been emailing Dr W back and forth and she was saying that it's not really a board that makes the decisions per say but all the consultants discuss any treatments that have not gone to plan and decide if they could have done anything differently. I'm not sure I can appeal their decision because all my test results show I should have responded better than I did... It's a bit of a mystery why I didn't respond at all! 

I am definately going to fight for the rest of my funding so I can have a part funded cycle. Dr W suggests  I write to RFC management about it. I have already contacted Infertility Network for advice and am waiting on Dr W sending me some stuff like the RFC price list etc. She has been fantastic.... I have been emailing her back and forth a few times since Wed and she has been replying really quickly. 

On another note... she gave me provera on Wed and told  me my AF would staff a few days after I finished my 5 day course.... The dreaded AF arrived this morning and ..... OUCH! 

Hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## patbaz

Cat poor you huni with AF . I am dreading getting mine


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls....

hope everyone is doing well...

im gonna be leaving FF.... im wishing everyone all the best and i will be on ******** if you want to add me

wishing all you girls the very best of luck with your TX will be saying   for you all and i thank you all so much for all your support

love and forever hugs 

Debby xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Bye Mollycat,

Youve been a great support to me and many more when needed. Thank you  

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Bye Mollycat.... Thank you for all your support and kind words. Congratulations again on the much waited arrival of Baby Saskia. 


Take care and be happy xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

just a flying one girls :

wee emma i am so sorry    

Cat - it is disgusting - glad Dr W is being helpful and keep fighting 

AFM girls i am in a bit of a state - sore back, covered in spots and had staining all day so I can guess the result really.  Every cycle of OI which ended in BFN started like this too and my AF came well before OTD   it sucks!


----------



## gilly80

Strawb, sweetie the staining is hopefully just some residue from the gel, I've heard it can be discoloured, It's all going to be fine almost Twinny xxxxxx


----------



## Strawberry*

thanks almost twinnie    hope your doing ok too


----------



## patbaz

Strawberry keep the faith huni. I am thinking of you xx


----------



## Strawberry*

thank you too xx
this morning there is more and its bright red I know in my heart of hearts its over


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Strawb thinking of you hun     

Mollycat, farewell hun see you on ********!!

Jillyhen x


----------



## gilly80

Strawb it's not over pet, you had 2 put back and I've heard of people who have bled and have lost 1 and the other 1 has implanted and have gone on to have a happy and healthy baby. Please don't give up yet xxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Strawberry thinking of you huni   I will say a prayer the bleeding stops and one of your wee embies holds on.    

Gilly how are you doing huni? Hope you are hanging in there.              

Bye molly, thanks for all the support you've given.   Will see you on ** huni.  


Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Morning Ladies,

Strawberry ~ hang in there huni,    there's still a wee bean holding on tight, I bled at day 10 and went on to have my ds.  

Mollycat ~ Adios and enjoy ur lovely little bundle see you across on **   

Gilly80 ~ hope ur hanging in there too huni 2 weeks seems forever   

MissE ~ glad to see you got ur letter from Origin hopefully it wont be long till ur back on this rollercoaster   

Hello to everyone else hope ur all well   

Irene


----------



## gilly80

hi all

Strawb- almost twinnie, how are you xxxxxxx

Ineen and Emma- I'm hanging in here at the moment, can't believe I've still just over a week to go to OTD, it's really going to be the longest week of my life.
On a plus though me and my sis  and nephew are going to Belfast tomorrow for shopping and lunch so that will be another day closer.

How is everyone else getting on

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls

How is everyone?

Strawberry I   that its an implantation bleed u have had and everything is ok

Gilly.... enjoy ur day shopping. Its always good to treat yourself

Hey to everyone else.

AFM- have the AF from hell. I always have very painful and heavy periods but never anything like this. Have tried everything I can think of but it just isnt helping. I suppose I shouldn't be surprised... I am assuming this happens following tx?


----------



## Strawberry*

thanks girls for all your lovely kind words.  I have rang the royal today and the nurse advised after 3 days of heavy bleeding it is sadly more than likely my period    advised me to do test on Friday anyway just incase but sadly it sounds like it is not going to develop into a normal pregnancy


----------



## gilly80

Strawb I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this, please look after yourself and remember we are here for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Strawberry i am so sorry to read your news huni. It is just heartbreaking.       Take some time and take care of you and DH. We are all here for you. Thinking of you and sending big          

Gilly hope you are doing ok huni.     


Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Strawberry

Sorry to hear that hun, i was the exact same.. I know its heartbreaking having to test again on fri thinking of you and dh..   

Jillyhen x


----------



## ineen

Strawberry ~ so sorry to hear this, take care of yorself and dh      

Gilly ~ hope ur hanging in there huni   

Afm ~ I'm staining a bit since last night, nothing too heavy but I reckon I shouldn't be at all since I'm now on the progynova tablets altho on my schedule my dose has been doubled from today which I've done, so hopefully this will help. Phoned rfc this morning they said sometimes this happens and if it gets any heavier today I'm to phone back tomorrow morning.

Has this ever happened to anyone else ?? I don't remember it happening with any of my other fet's 

Hope everyone is as well as they can be ~ thinking of you all    

Irene


----------



## patbaz

Strawberry huni. I am so sorry pet. I am praying that Friday may bring you better news huni xx  

Ineen I had staining while on privy ova right up to and including et and was told it was ok because the staining was brown and I still got my BFP although it didn't stay with me for long .


----------



## ineen

Thanks Pat, I'm sorry the outcome wasn't better for you huni.


----------



## patbaz

thanks Ineen, but I am doing ok at the minute.  Good days and bad but I am much better than I thought I would be  .  I ahve my review this week so   that i will get some answers then.  You keep your chin up huni


----------



## ineen

Pat ~ hopefully the good days will become more frequent as you grow stronger again huni. Good Luck with your review I hope it all goes well and you get some answers


----------



## lastchancer

strawberry sorry for what your going thru - prayers are with you xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Strawb how are you hun?

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

Went for what we thought would be our final scan this morning but they have told me to take another dose of injection and come back tomorrow morning and EC will more than likely take place on Thursday not Wednesday.  May have 3 follies on right side along with cyst and 1 on left.  They cant understand why left has none, seems to to be all action on right.  FIngers crossed that some appear overnight.

Love to all and thinking about everyone on this rollercoaster.

Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillip

I was the exact same only got one egg from my left abd 6 from the right even tho i had plenty of follies..

Fingers crossed hun.

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Gillipepper keep that hot water bottle on your tummy for as long as possible it should encourage those follies.  the extra dose should also help.  I have my fingers crossed for you petal xx


----------



## gillipepper

Thank you all, keeping self warm office is like a sauna and have just finished 1 olitre of water and 1 pint of milk.  They will definately be a path to loo if nothing else.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Just a quick one from me ladies

Strawberry - there is no words...... just so sorry hun, thinking of you as always.  

Hope all you other ladies are ok!


----------



## gilly80

H

Evening ladies

Strawb how are you doing. Hope you are being kind yourself xxx

Gillip, it's a minor setback but will all be good in the end.

Ineen hope you are getting on ok and not to many side effects from your drugs.

Hi to lastc, Jilly,Katie, sparkle and anyone else I've missed.

AFM starting to go a bit mad symptom spotting, not that I'm having many, twinges and sore boobs have gone, the only thing I've noticed is smells, yesterday meat smelt really meaty yes I know it's meant too but wasn't nice. My lipstick nearly turned me too which I found strange, I'm having some hot flushes today but think that's probably just the gel. It's killing me not knowing either way. How will I make it to Sunday, it seems a year away. I haven't bought any tests yet because I don't think I will be able to stop myself testing early, I'm really impatience lol

Gilly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Filly the whole smell thing sounds like good news to me huni. Keep your chin up and stay positive xx


----------



## patbaz

Gilly am on my phone just realised that my phone has auto correct on it and it changed your name to Filly sorry


----------



## gilly80

patbaz,
killing myself laughing at "filly" my phone normally does hilly instead so i know what you mean. How are you getting on now, have you made any decisions about what to do next. xxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

I am not too bad good days and bad days. More good than bad being back at work has really helped. I have my review with the prof on thurs so will know more then. Dh doesn't want to rush into anything he thinks that I have been through too much and need a break. I want to get going again ASAP. So only Thursday will tell. I have been back to slimming world and have lost 9 1/2lb in last 2 weeks so I am on the right track at the minute which is good. I am just taking each day as it comes


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Gilly the smell thing does sound good. As its happening so early, ill put my bet on twins  

Gillip, i had the same a couple of times, all eggs from one side so must be pretty common. 

Ineen, how you keeping?

Lastc, hows that belly of yours growing?

Not really sure who else is having tx at mo, sorry if ive missed you.

Strawb, thinking of you x

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Well i'm now on the road to egg collection.  Dr happy enough to go ahead.  Have about 4/5 on right side and 1 on left.  EC on thursday at 10am.  Fingers crossed they get some and then they do what they need to do.  Might even make it further this time as we are on icsi.

Sorry not very good with personals and boss outside office so had better do some work

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Thats great news Gillipepper - enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and good luck with EC on Thursday, im   for you.


----------



## lastchancer

Gillip - good luck for thursday xx

Gilly80 - i agree the smells do seem to be a good sign - i dont have a sense of smell at all but since becoming pregant am defo noticing things a lot more than i used to ! - fingers crosssed for you x

Katie belly growing everyday but just a jelly belly cause am still eatign everything in sight and no excercise lol

hi to everyone else - away to eat now (again) lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Brilliant news Gillip hope all goes well, as babyd says enjoy your drug free day tomorrow..

Gilly, hand in there only 5 more sleeps x

hello to everone else 

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Gilly thats great news huni  enjoy your drug free day tomorrow huni xx


----------



## gillipepper

HI

I intend to enjoy it as am feeling like pin cushion between the extra injections and blood tests and at least we can go to bed earlier than 11 and get up later than 530am which is brill.  feeling a bit tender inside but guess thats just due to the scan as it wasnt the most comfortable one i've had, but dr did apoligise.

FIngers crossed for the 2ww hope everything turns out for the best.  Thinking of you both as it will hopefully be me next week

had better go as in work and taking 2 mins out

Gx


----------



## gilly80

afternoon ladies

Patbaz- that's fab news on the weight lose, I'm in awe as all I can do is eat at the moment. I know how you feel about wanting to get going again, it helped me to have something to focus on but my DH was always worried about me falling apart. Good luck I hope you get the answers you need on Thursday.

Katie- how are you, any word on your hand yet? 

Gillip- fab news for your EC on Thursday, it's great to get over another hurdle.

Babydreams- have you been in touch with the hospital about your scan?

Lastc- How are you, any words of wisdom to get me through the next few days lol.

Jilly- how are you keeping?

Ineen- when are back at the RFC?

Strawb- thinking about you xxxx

Cat- Any luck with your funding? Hope your AF isn't too horrendous.

If I've missed you I'm sorry not great at keeping up

Afm- starting to panic as I now don't have any symptoms at all, thinking about testing early just to know one way or the other, I know It's too early but I'm starting to crack

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Gilly80 - step away from the pee sticks!!  I'll get the   onto you.  Hang in there,   things work out.  What date are you testing again?  No word on scan still, prof said it could be 3 months  , lets hope i get the scan before the appointment to go back to see him as it will be a wasted journey if not and then probably another 3 months for another appointment


----------



## lastchancer

Gilly80 - DO NOT  test early - i did that on my 2nd cycle and it was far too early but once i saw the negative i gave up so this time i didnt even look at a test until the day i was supposed to - even then i didtn think it had worked as i had absoutley no symptoms at all - my mum said with all four of her pregnancies she only knew she was pregnant cause her periods stopped so i guess i took after her that way 

stay positive and just keep yourself busy but not stressed - only adjustment i made this time was the addition of salmon twice a week so wether or not that made a diff i will never know but worht a try lol

good luck xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Gilly im good thanks have started the weight loss melarky again..  Stay away from the pee sticks... Wont be long goin in xx

Lastc have you much of a bump?

Hello toy you other ladies not on here as much on the limbo land more than ever.. I got a phone call today with regard to starting our adoption classes.. So at least that will be that process started...

Strawb how ye doin hun?

Jillyhen x


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,


Gilliep ~ Good Luck for Thurs huni ~   all goes well and they get some lovely follies for you   


Gillie 80 ~ I know the waiting is hard but all good things come to those who wait    hang in there huni not long to go now   stay away from the pee sticks 


Babyd ~ is it worth paying privately for a scan then that way you can proceed to the next bit, the waiting in between is hard  


Lastc ~ you're very lucky huni   I was as sick as a pig with ds, I couldn't eat bread while pregnant with him, whats the salmon supposed to do ??  The jelly belly sounds lovely   

Jillyhen~ I hope the adoption process goes smoothly for you huni   

Strawberry ~ how ya doing huni   


Afm ~ Only 6 more days to go till I stop sniffing, woooohoooo and I'm counting the days. Back at the rfc on Sunday morning at 10.15am for lining scan. I'm wishing the days away til the 29th altho I'm not looking forward to making the phone call to the lab, as I'll be phoning from Musgrave hospital ~ not a good place to have a breakdown if none survive  . 

I have plenty to keep me occuped this week tho my niece is getting married on Thurs and I'm 20 years married on Friday, next week could be a different story tho   


Hello to Katie79, MissE and Patbaz, Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope all well   

Irene
xx


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

Ok I will step away form the pee sticks and as Jilly said only 5 more sleeps to go and if I'm honest sunday is the best day to test for me, I'm off work so will have time to absorb the result either way and my DH only has a short day to work.
If I'm honest it's getting harder and harder to think about anything else but we have decided if we aren't lucky this time we are going to have a long break and enjoy ourselves instead, 3 cycles in less than a year does take its toil on everything, marriage, friendships, work, family and my weight.

Pat, just read your review has been postponed, poor you, hope they get you sorted out with another appointment soon.

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Jilly its getting quite big but i just look fat as it not hard - hopefully that will change soon x

Ineen - god if i have been craving anything its carbs in general - not sure what the salmon is supposed to do - somethign about the oils etc it has - i never ate and fish before at all - downside of DH working in meat industry is freezer is full of steak, steak and more steak lol

Mornign to everyone else.

AFM - had the worst dream last night and woke up with headache - these headaches are getign to be a daily occurance - anyone know a good remedy without resorting to prescription meds ?


----------



## ineen

Lastc ~ aw huni headaches are not good    I suffer from migraines, and I find applying heat to the spot helps, I know millets do wee hand warmers that you could carry in ur hand bag.
I normally just heat a wheatie and shove it on my head, not much use tho if you have to go to work    maybe the hand warmers would be more discreet, although my niece who also suffers them prefers cold cloths.
They say if you drink more water it should help too although being in early pregnancy you'll probably end up being running to the loo all day  

Hope this helps and you feel better soon tho  

Irene


----------



## Strawberry*

hello girls
sorry been hiding away    I am doing ok and thank you all so so much for the kind words it has meant so much.  I had a horrible horrible weekend with all the spotting/staining/bleeding but we have now accepted it is over.  I still have to test on Friday regardless which is like rubbing salt in the wound eh!  But for now this is the end of our road.  We have not done as much as many but for us it's enough and it's time to go back to life being about us and not the RFC!!  We are going to have some fun and get life on track and begin planning things again - which we have been unable to do of late.  Beginning with a holiday in 2 weeks time can't wait!

We are very very lucky that we are both in perfect agreement - we both always said if it got to IVF one go and we were done so we can never say we didn't try.  I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for being here for me all along this path.  For now I am going to bow out of FF for a little while - I will still be checking up on my almost twinnie on Sunday though - I have high hopes mrs    - so you keep strong.

I wish every single one of you lots of luck on this horrible rollercoaster journey and I hope you are all able to climb off it very soon with your dreams at the end, in paticular my little FF bestie BabyD   .  I am not saying I will never be back on here again but for now am taking a little break.

Much love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Starwberry    .  I wish you all the luck in the world huni.  you will be missed and I am glad to see that you are starting to plan things again. Enjoy your holiday huni and remember that we are always here for you  
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Strawberry


I went thru the exact same thing and i gave in and tested early which fried my head completly even tho my poor dh did think we had a chance of it being positive which it sadly wasnt..

All the best hun, take care you 

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Gillip good luck for ec, hope they get lots of lovely eggies.     

Gilly80 hope you are holding up ok, not long now sweetie. Have everything crossed for you.     

Strawberry we will be so very sorry to lose you huni. You will be missed.      I wish you all the luck in the world for the future. I am glad that you are starting to plan things, a holiday will do you both the world of good. We are always here anytime you fancy a chat. I'll be keeping an eye on your cupcakes on ** too, i always like to see what new recipes you have.  

Ineen not long now huni til your snowbabies are home with you. Hoping everything is going well for you and your lining is thickening up nicely.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Will be back later for a proper catchup and to update the list.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Strawberry -      i have tears in my eyes reading this.  You have been so supportive of me from the very start and i thank you for that.  Its so sad that things didnt work out but like my mum always tells me "Good things happen to good people" hold on to that.  I hope and pray everyday that our dreams come true, for each and every one of us.

You'll be missed on here!

Lots of love


----------



## gilly80

just a quick one 

Strawb just wanted to say thanks for your support through this difficult journey, enjoy your holiday, get drunk and have fun with your DH.

Hi to everyone else, It must be a day for headaches I have woken up with a migraine, feels like 1 that I would get with my AF so I'm now thinking it's only the gels stopping AF arriving. Wish I could take some syndol

Gilly xxx


----------



## patbaz

Gilly keep your chin up huni.  I was getting headaches right through tx and i still got BFP.  don't worry just yet just wait til Sunday.


----------



## gilly80

well not looking good here just went to the loo and my period is starting so no luck this cycle

gilly xxx


----------



## patbaz

Gilly don't give up huni. It could be staining from one embryo or implantation bleed. Rest up and try to relax xx


----------



## gilly80

patbaz I wish it was but it's far too heavy for that


----------



## patbaz

I am praying for you huni xx


----------



## MissE

Gilly sorry to hear you are bleeding, thinking of you and praying one of your embies hang on tight.   

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

OMFG, when are things gonna go our way for a change. Gilly, i really hope its not over for you pet   

strawb, if you are looking in again before your wee break from FF, enjoy your holiday (obviously hadnt read that before PM, so just ignore it. im always **** about face) , enjoy your DH and enjoy yourself. im a ** virgin, so I hope you look in now and again to let us know how you are doing  

Gillip, good luck for tomorrow hun, i hope you get some nice little eggies  

Ineen, not long for you now either, enjoy the wedding tomorrow.

Lastc, your headache prob gone by now, but are those things you stick to your forehead medicine?? 

Head up   so cant remember who asked about my hand - its okay. still cant move thumb, but am seeing surgeon tomorrow  

Katie xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Gilly80 ~ I'm sorry huni, I hope and    that's not the case for you, will be keeping everything crossed for you    

Strawberry ~ sorry to see you go huni, good luck for the future I hope some day soon all your dreams will come true. Have a fab holiday it'll do you and dh good to have a break    

Patbaz ~ sorrry to hear they canx your appointment, hopefully under the circumstances they will fit you in soon   

Katie79 ~ Good luck with the surgeon tomorrow   

Hello to everyone I've missed hope uz are all well   

Afm counting the days til I stop sniffing only 5 more to go, feel like I'm wishing my life away. still really tired which I thought would have eased by now since I'm on the tablets. Ate bread yesterday for the 1st time since the start of August and ended up boking, it definately doesnt seem to agree with me when I'm on tx, has anyone else found this??

Irene


----------



## patbaz

ineen huni I found lots of things didn't agree with me but unfortunately bread wasn't one of them ( I love bread I could eat a whole loaf in on sitting lol!!).  Keep your chin up huni it wont be long now til yuor snowbabas are home with mummy xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Gilly80 - sorry to hear that, im   you still get a BFP.  Its so unfair.

Ineen - Not long for you now, i have everything crossed for you.  I'll be away when your on your 2ww but i will be thinking of you and hopefully i'll be coming back to here your good news.

Katie - good luck with the surgeon today

Lastc - sorry to hear you having bad headaches, i hope you feel better soon.

Gillip - good luck for ec today, hope you get lots of eggies!

Patbaz - cant believe they cancelled your appt, thats horrendous, hopefully you'll not be waiting too much longer.

Hi to anyone ive missed, hope you all well!


----------



## gilly80

Just nipping on to wish gillip good luck with EC. 

It's definitely all over here but I'm surprising ok, in work and holding it together. 

Gilly xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Gilly80 -  Its hard to know what to say but im thinking of you and DH -    .  Look after each other


----------



## patbaz

Gilly good luck for ec today huni xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi 

Have been asleep since we got back at lunch time. We got 3 eggs all from right ovary couldn't get to left. but sure it only takes 1. To ring at 1010 tomorrow. Not looking forward to it..

Thank you for all messages of luck

Gx


----------



## Katie789

Gillip, good luck for the call tomorrow. Im sure you are dreading it after your experience last time  

Gilly, work must be a good distraction for you. I thought going back two days after bfn was quick as I was a puffy faced mess when i realised it was over for me  

ineen, tx didnt affect my tastebuds at all. i did each twice as much as normal though - not sure if that was the meds or me just thinking i deserved all the lovely treats as going through tx  

thank you ladies for your well wishes with the surgeon today. Finally some good news for a change. the dark mass on my thumb is a cyst so while they need to keep an eye on it, if it doesnt get any bigger or give me any pain it can stay were it is. Have to go back in 8 weeks for another xray, but finally i can take the splint off   

Katie xx


----------



## Fi84

Gilly80 - So sorry pet look after yourself  & DH 

xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Girls just nipping on b4 bedtime....

Gilly80 - sorry to hear what your going through   

Gillipepper - congrats on 3 eggs - as you say it only takes one and its quality over quantity    Hope the phonecall goes well for you....i rreally hope you get good news and some lovely wee embies  

Ieen hows things? Whats the sniffing like? Have you found it has had much impact on your day to day life?

Hello to all the other girls - im thinking of you all....sorry to hear that Strawberry has left but totally understandable and wishing her and dh all the very best.

Katie79 - glad the appointment with surgeon went well and they are keeping an eye too.

Hello to MissE, Patbaz, lastc, Jillyhen and all you other lovely ladies 

Soooo...Im getting nervous....this time next week i will have my drugs ready to sniff. I go through stages of being really positive thinking the treatment will work and then real downer days of thinking negatively about the whole thing....is this normal 

Carly xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Gilly80 - so sorry to hear things have gone downhill - thinking of you and just be careful going back to work so soon xx

Strawberry - bye and good luck with whatever you decide to do in the future x

GillyP - congrats on your 3 emmbies - hope todays call continue with the happy news  x

Katie - glad to hear the hand is nothing too sinister - i'm sure its strange having splint off after so long 

Ineen not long now - lots of   sent your way 

BabyD - thanks headaches are easing off - think just wsnt drinking enough but now trying to drink more and yes i am running to loo almost every hr lol

Hi to eveyone else - hope you are all well xxx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Patbaz ~ I love bread too, so it's a real bummer that it doesn't seem to agree with me    any word on ur new appointment??

Babyd ~ have a wonderful time on ur hols the break will do you good   

Lastc ~ glad the headaches have eased huni, there's nothing worse  

Gillep ~ Congratulations huni on ur 3 lovely embies I hope and   ur phone this morning brings you good news   

Katie 79 ~ I've been really good this time and have been eating mostly special K twice a day with fruit and just my normal dinner, which has helped cos I cant really afford to put on any weight big girl as it is   altho have noticed the old jubblies seem to be bigger hopeing that's just the drugs tho at a dd/e cup they big enough already  

ConfusedCarly ~ Sniffing not too bad at all, I have set a reminder on my phone for it to go off every four hours so that helps, tastes not too pleasant   , but its a means to an end, moods and hot flushes not great either  but they ease off when you start injections    but as I said earlier its a means to an end and hopefully for you huni it will be all worth it   

Afm ~ thats another wedding over, my niece looked beautiful, everything went well and even the sun stayed out, only rain on the day was while we were having our meal, came home stuffed and with really sore feet (new shoes  why do we do it eh)    
They called me and dh up on stage at the party to present us with an orchid and a beautiful bouquet of flowers for our 20th wedding anniversary which was lovely and so unexpected as it was their day    so my house now looks like a florists shop as dh also bought me a bouquet   
only 4 more days of sniffing...   up on Sunday morning now for scan and hopefully all being well this time next week my babies will be snuggling in tight   

Hope everyone well and hello to everyone I've missed   

Irene
xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

We are the proud owners of 3 fertilised eggs. Please pray that they make it to Sunday for transfer

What a relief had a good cry before and after phone call..

Tx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Gillp congrats on your 3 embies huni. That is fab news.     they grow big and strong for you.            

Ineen wont be long now missus, i'm sure you will be glad to stop sniffing.  

Gilly80 sorry to read your news huni.    Take care of you and DH.

Katie glad to hear there is nothing too serious with the hand. Hopefully it will behave and not cause you any further problems.  

carly wont be long now missus til you get started. It is perfectly normal to go from one extreme to the other with being positive and negative. Just try to stay as relaxed as you can.    

Lastc glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Hope the headaches stay away.

pat how are you huni?  

Babyd enjoy your holidays huni. If you need someone to carry your cases i'm your girl.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Brilliant news gillip, what a relief to get over that hurdle

Katie xx


----------



## ineen

Congratulations Gillie, hope they are growing stronger as we speak


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Gillip brilliant news xx


----------



## lastchancer

Gilly Congrats on the good news - lots of   for the next step xxxx

AFM - was at GP's this mornign for pain in backside - relaxing baths prescribed as cant take any meds to relieve twinges been having. 

while i was there i got to hear the babys heartbeat via the doppler - felt guilty that DH wasnt with me but so put my mind at ease following our last scan beinfg so early on and am way more relaxed pending this next one xx

ps - babyd - enjoy your hols xx


----------



## patbaz

Gilip - thats fab news about all 3 eggs fertilising  .  now that you have 3 you wont see sunday coming and your little ones will be back with you      

MissE i am ok huni.  staying positive.  What about you? 

Ineen bread is just too nice  .  No word on a new appointment as of yet, but a friend o mine used to work with the prof and she said that his wife has been ill for years and that she had heard that she had taken a bad turn so thats why he had to cancel.  So thats understandable.

How is everyone else doing

Pat
xxx


----------



## confusedcarly

congrats on 3 lovely wee embies gillip! excellent news x


----------



## gillipepper

Thank you everyone for your congrats I am now panicking. Hope they make it to tomorrow and what do I need to o to help them snuggle in.

Trying not to get excited but it is hard. Dh took me out for dinner last night to koi which was lovely, and we also booked a holiday for Halloween  last week, so if it did go wrong we'd have something to look forward to. Not an optimistic person lol.

Love to all

Gx


----------



## ineen

Gilliep ~    you get good news tomorrow, and try as much as you can huni to relax. my prayers will be with you   

Patbaz ~ sometimes we forget that they have their own lives, we rely on them so much to help our dreams come true, I hope and    you get your review soon huni   

Lastc ~ are you not busting with joy at hearing that, I got asked to trial a home prenatal listening device when I was pregnant with my ds, I used to love just lying there and hearing him I found it the most relaxing thing in the world   

Afm up in the morning now for my lining scan, I'm actually quite calm, which is surprising me no end....   and only 2 more days of sniffing    

Hello to everyone else hope uz are all well


----------



## lastchancer

gillip - good luck for today - all youcan do is try to stay relaxed during your 2ww - stay away from hot baths or showers as embryos dont like that i was told - and good luck xxx

ineen thats great news - wont be long now until your babies are snuggling in - yes it was great hearing it and those dopplars are not too expensive so thinking of saying to DH about buying one.

Pat - how you feeling huni? hope your review comes around soon xx

Gilly80 & strawberry - still thinking of you both xxx

Sweetiepie - how are you? 

Hi to all you other ladies -not sure who's stillon this list or moved to Limbo land but thinking of you allxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillip

Good luck for today x

Hello to everyone else..

Gilly how are you hun? Im sure you dreaded doin the offical test this morning.   

Jillyhen x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi
Just back from rfc we have had 2 put back in a 7 cell and a 4 cell all grade 3 3. Fingers crossed they become squatters

Fx


----------



## ineen

Aww well done gilliep  , altho I have no idea on the grading things...  

I'm just back from rfc too, we're all good to go for thursday    maybe I seen you there, it was quiet this morning


----------



## ineen

Gilly80 , thoughts are with you this morning


----------



## gillipepper

Ineen 

We were in around 1040 I was in the turquoise animal hoody looking terrified.

Gx


----------



## ineen

Gillie
I just missed you we were out by about half past glad it went well for ya huni    hope ur resting up


----------



## Katie789

Gillip, congratulations on being PUPO, hope you are taking it easy and getting lifted and laid today. May as well milk it!!

Katie


----------



## patbaz

Gillipepper congratulations on being pupo   take it easy today huni and for the next few days huni.  sending oyu loads of sticky vibes                    

Ineen thats great news that its all good to go     this is your time huni

hello to evryone else i hope that you are all doing well xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Gillip congrats on being . Hope they are snuggling in tight.        

Ineen great news that you have got the go ahead for thursday. Hoping your embies thaw well for you.        this is your time huni.

Gilly80 thinking of you huni.  

Pat how are you doing sweetie? 

Katie how are you doing lovely? 

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN








Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP








Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN








Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 BFN








Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx  
Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11








Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF 07/09/11 09/09/11 23/09/11 BFN  
Gillip ICSI 08/09/11 11/09/11 25/09/11 BFN  
Ineen FET 07/06/11 29/09/11 13/10/11















MissE ICSI Oct/Nov11 
Gilly80 ICSI 22/09/11 25/09/11 09/10/11















Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN  
Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFN








Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFP


----------



## lastchancer

Gilly congrats on being Pupo - lots of   sent you way 

MissE - thanks for updating the list again


----------



## gillipepper

Miss e

You have me and gilly80 mixed up on the table.. 

Hope you are ok name sake, sorry to see it didn't work.

Gx


----------



## ineen

Gilliep ~ hello huni how ya doing, I hope ur resting up   
Can you give me any tips for this Thursday, how long where you in for e/t, do I need to ask about the grading it has changed since my last fet or do they tell you automatically, and is it ur consultant who does it or is it just whoever is free, Sorry for all the questions

Hello to all the other lovely ladies   

Afm ~ last day of sniffing    ok have another question is the crinone gels hard to use. It was pessaries the last time for me  
Irene


----------



## lastchancer

Ineen the gels are actually easier you just need to given them a little shake to make sure all the gel is at the bottom - i found the pessarys really awful to use (although up until TX started i was an always girl as apposed to tampax so that may have been why).

as for the grading they tell you automatically what cells they are althoguh i'm not sure id this is the same as the grades under the new system - we didnt want to know on our cycle but they had told us the cells before we could stop them. 

good luck xx


----------



## gillipepper

Ineen

We were in max of 10 mins.  The embryologist told us the grades before they started the procedure. We had dr mcfaul for the transfer, 1st time of meeting him, he was really nice and but me at ease as I was very worried.  The gels are very easy just give them a shake and off you go. I was expecting worse as the nurse said it was messy and do use them at night,

Spending the week on sofa. So far today I have had dh, mum and a friend on the phone checking up on me and ave also ordered wallpaper samples.

Good luck to everyone.

Gx


----------



## patbaz

ineen huni definetly use the gels at night to save on any mess. Also when we had et we were in for 15mins max and emryologist told us the grades in both the old and new way as we didnt understand the new grading system.
Hi to everyone else
Pat 
xxx


----------



## ineen

Thank you everyone for ur replies, I was wondering if you could use them at night too, so uz marvellous ladies have answered that too thank you so much   

Gilliep ~ Glad ur resting up and behaving yourself   I'm still debating whether to take time off work or not

But good news is if we get embies I don't need to be there til after lunchtime so dh should be finished in Musgrave by then fingers crossed anyway

Hope everyone well


----------



## patbaz

Ineen that's great news about dh being able to be there. It means so much just to h ae your dh with you when embies come home. Good luck for thurs. I am going away with work on wed and won't be back til Friday so good luck huni. 

Afm another 3lb off tonight that's 13 in total


----------



## MissE

Sorry Gillip!!!! Trust me, i am such a numpty these days and i cant even blame the meds.  Lets see if i can get it right now.

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN  
Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP  
Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN  
Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 BFN  
Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx








Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11  
Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF 07/09/11 09/09/11 23/09/11 BFN








Gilly80 ICSI 08/09/11 11/09/11 25/09/11 BFN








Ineen FET 07/06/11 29/09/11 13/10/11   
MissE ICSI Oct/Nov11 
Gillip ICSI 22/09/11 25/09/11 09/10/11   
Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN








Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFN  
Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 

If there are any other dates let me know please.

Come on ladies, we need a few more BFPs on this thread to keep lastc company. Gillip you are next huni.


----------



## MissE

hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Ineen great news that your dh will be able to be there with you. It does make all the difference. The other ladies have answered your questions, defo use the gels at night and they are really easy to use.   Good luck for thursday.     

Gillip hope you are doing ok. Good to hear you are resting up.   Sorry bout the mix up with the table, you definitely need to keep me right at the minute.Cant even remember my own name most of the time lately.  

Pat wooohoooo on the weight loss hun, you are doing fab.  

Lastc how are you doing huni?  

Only one more week then i will be heading to my appointment with origin.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their support, it has been invaluable to me throughout this whole journey. I feel so calm about treatment failing that I'm slightly worried that it will hit me at a later date.

I've tried to take all the positives from this cycle,we got to EC,  we got fertilization, we got to ET, ok so we didn't get to OTD but we got further than ever before and this wasn't to be our time.
But it will be one day when the time is right.

We are taking some time out from treatment at the minute and we have booked a hoilday in May for our 10th wedding anniversary, so having something to focus on is really helping and knowing we will be doing nothing until we get back gives me time to research a new clinic, lose weight and give our last chance everything I have got.

Thank you all again you all will never know how much you have helped me by just being here and listening.
I hope and pray that we can all get our babies, whatever way we have to travel to get to them.

Please look after yourselves

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Gilly enjoy every minute of your tx free time huni. You deserve it xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Patbaz - Go You on the weight loss, whats your secret?

Gilly80 -   enjoy your you time, you both deserve it and having you holiday to look forward to is great.

MissE - just wanted to wish you good luck with your appointment next week, as i wont be here then and wont be on.  Hope it goes well!

Ineen - good luck for Thursday, i'll be thinking of you  

Gillipepper - congratulations on being PUPO and good luck for OTD, hopefully when i get back i'll be seeing your BFP result  

Lastc - hope all is well with you!

Tessy - any sign of that AF?

AFM - im off to Egypt tomorrow so i wont be online - i just wanted to wish you all the best at all your different stages - hopefully i'll be coming back to good news.  See you all in two weeks


----------



## patbaz

BabyD enjoy your hols I am so jealous mrs! Have plenty of drink for me!!


----------



## gillipepper

Fingers crossed baby d enjoy your holiday you def deserve it. X


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Babyd ~ hope you have a fab holiday   

Patbaz ~ well done on the weight loss, keep up the good work and you'll be a skinny mini in no time  

Gilly 80 ~ good luck huni with whatever route you decide on, I    your dreams come true soon   

MissE ~ not long now for you huni, hope it all goes well  

Gilliep ~ hope your well huni and resting plenty   

Afm ~ only 1 more day of work, 1st gel about to be done soon, decided to take some time off so I finish tomorrow til next wednesday, then in Thurs & Fri and then off again the following Thurs for test day, all being well.
Everyone keeps telling me to be positive, when really I'm just taking each day as it comes and treating it like a 100 metre hurdle race, each step I get closer to the end is another hurdle over. 
Scared to think too positive in case it doesn't work   not being negative just trying not to think about it full stop, I've always been a glass half empty kinda girl and anything I get is a bonus.
Good news is not long to go now, rite off to try the gels hope I put it in the right hole    

Hello to anyone I've missed hope uz are all well   

Hugs and baby dust to all 
Irene


----------



## gilly80

irene just popping on to wish you all the best, this is your time xxxxxx

Gillip  are you coping on the madness of the 2ww?

gilly xxx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi 

Gilly I'm  getting bored now day time tv is wick. Every twinge or pain I am anslysising and then panicing.

Going back to work on Monday couldn't do this for 2 weeks. 

Hope you're feeling ok know what heartache this journey can bring.

Good luck ineen

Love to all

Gx


----------



## patbaz

Ineen - good luck for tomorrow huni xx

Gillypepper - keep your chin up girl not long now xx


----------



## wee emma

good luck gilly and ineen   

well i'm back in again today (feels endless this iui stuff). so today is the start of another 2ww.


----------



## lastchancer

Wee Emma - good luck - hopeflly thsi time will the one that brings you happy news 

Gillip - not long now - at least being back at work will take your mind off things just male sure you take it easy 

BabyD - have a great holiday 

Pat - good luck for 2mor 

big hi to everyoen else - isnt it great to see the sun back !


----------



## patbaz

wee emma - good luck huni i hope that this is your time


----------



## lastchancer

sorry Pat - meant to say fab on the weight loss and Ineen good luck for 2mor - on works laptop and its a pain in backside lol


----------



## ineen

Thank you ladies

Nervous.com in our house tonight   

Wee Emma ~ good luck huni I really hope this is our time  

Gilly ~ just remember when you head back to work to take it easy huni    keeping everything crossed for you

Hello to everyone   wasnt it lovely to see the sun shining today


----------



## Katie789

Ineen and wee emma, good luck ladies xx

Gillip, hope the 2ww isnt sending you round the bend!!

Hope everyone else is doing well

Katie x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, hope you're all well.

Ineen, good luck for tomorrow.  I'll be joining you on the FET road soon as af arrived today so I'll be getting started soon.

Good luck on the 2ww wee Em, hopefully this'll be the one for you   

Hello to everyone else on this thread XXXX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Ineen good luck for tomorrow huni, hope your snowbabies do well for you.         

Gillip keep your chin up sweetie, try not to over analyse, easier said than done i know but try to relax.   

Tessy woohooo on your af showing up, you'll be bringing your snowbabies home soon sweetie. Praying this is your time.       

Wee emma good luck on your 2ww huni.        

Katie, patbaz, lastc hope you ladies are well.

Less than a week til my appointment with origin, woohooo!!!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Good luck ineen for today.

Afm . Started to over heat last night not too sure if it's the weather or af is on it's way. Panicking now.

Good luck to everyone.

Fx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Thanks for all the well wishes   

Well we now have 2 embies on board, they thawed 6, 2 didn't survive, 2 didn't divide and the other 2 were put back in at 2 cell stage, they said they hoped they would have divided more but proceeded ahead with them anyway. My face dropped at this point, but Dr Williamson, checked my notes and ds was only a 2 cell, so fingers crossed.

Tessykins & MissE wont be long now for you too I    ur treatments go well   

Gilliep ~      it's just the warmer weather and the hormones kicking up a notch, try and relax huni, how long now is it till ur testing   

Hello to everyone else hope uz are well


----------



## gillipepper

Ineen

Otd is 9 October. Really hope it's just the weather.  Really wish I knew how I should be feeling. Glad it went good today and you got. Embies on board. Fingers crossed you

G x


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone havent been on in a bit, i have to get better at posting!

ineen congrats on being PUPO!  thats reassuring bout your ds being the same cells.  i am    he gets a wee bro or sis!  or even two!  

gilly80 i am so sorry it didnt work for you.   
you are being so strong in your outlook.  glad you have a holiday to plan and look forward to, it definitely helps.  do i remember it right that you are wanting to go to Disney or did i just make that up?!

gillip its so hard not to over analyse every single thing on the 2WW, it really is tantamount to a form of mental torture!  likely anything you are feeling or experiencing at this point is down to the gels etc.  i wont tell you not to worry or analyse as if youre anything like most of us its impossible not to!  hang in there   

missE glad your appt is coming up shortly with Origin, it will be no time til u get started hopefully.  

tessy great stuff that you are on track now too to getting your most amazing xmas pressie!

wee emma hope your 2WW flies in and brings the best news ever!

hello to everyone else i havent mentioned   

afm i am to go tomorrow to get my drugs and have pre-treatment visit.  had a bit of a palava over it as they phoned on fri saying they needed a summary of tx letter from origin before they could do my schedule.  why they couldnt have clarified this when i sent my original letter in i dont know!  so cue lots of frantic calls back and forth to origin and lots of worrying we would miss out this month.  but we got it for tues and i delivered it and then heard nowt!  i knew i would have to go tomrrow at latest as need to start sniffing on sun so i phoned and apparently we've to go to pharmacy at 9.45 and then pre-tx appt at 10.45.  still unsure if they were actually going to tell me this!  glad i phoned!  really hope there are no more glitches!  dont feel overly confident given that the woman i was speaking to said there *should* be a script over there for me!  i flippin would like to think so!  

anyway where on earth is the pharmacy??!


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Girls how are you all? Great to see the sun out - if only it was a bit more like this over the summer   


Ineen congrats on your 2 embies on board    Just out of interest, what time were you at RFC? I may have seen you, we were there at 9.30 am...


Wee Emma - wishing you all the best and hope you get good news!
Gilly80-  Hope you are okay....you seem so strong. Look after yourself and DH.


Gillipepper - i would be exactly the same as you....but keep focused and positive hun    


Sparkleheart - the Pharmacy is in the main building on the ground floor (level one) Its really well signed...just go through main entrance and past the wee shop, then turn left past the escalator and its a wee bit down the corridor on your left. As i say, its really well sign posted so you shouldnt go far wrong. Good luck for your appointment and clear some space in your fridge for your injections lol


So girls thats me starting the sprays from tomorrow...cant believe it! The time has flown by and its a bit surreal actually getting started. So we'll see how we go. Can you excercise during treatment? I normally do a bit of aerobics a few times a week...forgot to ask the nurse that. Im assuming its okay to do during d/r??


Hello to everyone else (sorry to anyone i have missed)


Carly x


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi carly thanx for that info.  this will be my first time having to DR but im pretty sure exercise is fine during it.  think the only reason some people might not is they may just not feel like it.  but equally im sure there are loads of people who are fine and able to carry on as normal.  hopefully someone else will know for sure re the exercise.  exercise should definitely be limited or none at all during stims as your wee eggs need all your strength and energy plus there is a risk of ovary torsion or something like that towards the end when your ovaries are much bigger.  when do you start stims?  i have a horrible feeling i will be sniffing for 6 wks or something cos of the probs with getting my schedule done!


----------



## confusedcarly

Thanx for your info too! I think im due to start Stimms around  16.10.11 according to my schedule.


I too was worried that they wouldnt have schedule ready for me but it all went ahead without a hitch. You'll be fine hun...    Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## confusedcarly

actually stimms should be 14.10.11


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Ineen congrats on being . Hope your wee embies snuggle in tight. Fingers crossed 2 cell embies are lucky for you huni.            

Carly good luck for starting sniffing tomorrow. Hope everything goes ok for you huni.         It is fine to do a bit of exercise during DR huni, as sparkle says it all depends on how you feel. I do a lot of walking but dr can make you quite tired so didnt feel like doing too much at times.

Sparkle wont be long til you get going again sweetie. Hope they dont keep you on dr for too long. 

Gillip hang in there huni, it is very hard not to analyse everything. 

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girlies

Its all happening on this thread.

Ineen congrats on being pupo sunggle in tight wee ones x

Gilli i cant stick the heat at all it so clammy..

Carly im sure you are glad to get started at all long last..

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

thx jillyhen. how ru did u get sorted?
can i ask, do u get a scan  or blood test to check if ur down regulated?


----------



## gillipepper

Carly, as along as af comes before the date they gave you , you won't ge a scan until after you start stimms, re exercise you can when dr and I asked about stimms bu was told if I want for the 1st week but not close to ec.  Hope dr is going ok, it can pickle your brain and make you tired a bit bu it will hopefully be worth it

Tx


----------



## ineen

Carly ~ I was given a blood test to make sure I had d/r even though I had been bleeding for 3 weeks. Only scan I had was for my lining scan just before embryo transfer. Good luck huni wishing you all the best  , I wasn't there till 2pm but if your like me I sit looking round to see if anybody looks like a carly or a jilly if ya know wot I mean...  

Sparkleheart ~ they took forever to get my schedule done too, but keep on at them, altho I ended up sniffing for about 6 weeks as well, it made me so tired,  you get sorted soon huni.

Gillep ~ how ya feeling now huni  has the hotness calmed down a bit hopefully it's just the hormones kicking in to keep ur wee bubba safe and warm    keeping everything crossed for you 

MissE ~ not long now huni........

















































keeping everything crossed that you get on good at origin 



afm 1 day down 13 more to go 
Have discovered I hate the gels, not sure if I'm doing them right, seemed to be some left in the applicator last night, any advice please.  
At this stage tho I preferred the pessaries at least when they in you know  but other than that I'm good, carrying on as normal just with no heavy lifting.
Had dh laughing last night as I said that I was scared to stand up in case they fell out, even tho I know this makes no sense  so we decided he gonna tie me to the roof by the feet just in case   

Hello to everyone else hope uz are all well


----------



## Sparkleheart

well my script was there and my schedule was done so pleasantly surprised!  only thing im a bit upset about is im sniffing for 4 weeks   
was so hoping it would only be 2 but i know im just being a big baby so im gonna have to man up and just get on with it!  i was also surprised that they actually seem to have taken my previous tx into consideration re my dosages and scans etc.  dunno why i had it in my head that they just pretty much put everyone on the same plan regardless of if theyve had previous tx.  i have my first scan after 2 days of injections!  cant imagine there will be too much going on at that stage!  but good to know they are keeping an eye on me all the same.  

carly i was hoping we were gonna be doing everything at the same time but alas no!  oh well i'll only be 2 weeks behind u.  the nurse said today that as long as i get my AF before 20th oct i just start my injections on 28th oct and i dont need to see them or get in touch so you shouldnt need a scan or blood test unless AF goes AWOL.  You'll have to let me know tomorrow how you get on with your first spray!  im so glad i have you to go through this with!  this is by no means my first time but this one is completely different so feels like im a novice!  

jilly hows your tummy pains, did u get to the doc?

Ineen i should count myself lucky im only sniffing for 4 weeks compared to your 6!  it is always good for me to get some perspective!  i havent used the gels before either so will prob be a bit clueless when it comes to it.  i imagine tho that its prob v normal for there to be a wee bit left but one of the lovelies on here will be able to set your mind at ease.  hope you arent going too crazy yet on your 2WW!  mind u sounds like the loopiness may already have taken hold for you and your DH after hearing your roof story!!   

GilliP any more overheating?  im sure it was just cos of the hot weather.  how are u finding the 2WW so far?

hi missE how are you?  are u going to origin with the prof or wil u be with one of their consultants?  i wonder is he back at work yet?  he told us to email him with schedule for EC etc so he could try and do it but i dont really want to bother him if he is having family troubles. 

hope everyone else looking in is well
x


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies and welcome to all the newbies and welcome back to those back on the road - there are so many now finding it hard to keep up again.

Ineen - i sometimes found that there was some lefty in gels also - i think i depends on if you get a good proper squeeze on first go but i usually ended up having to press the pump end a few times to get it all in - i was always sittignon the loo when i did mine so maybe lying down would be better 

Gilly - only 9 more sleeps - hope your holding up ok and not going too insane 

good luck to everyne and will try to get to know everyoens scheule when misse does her weekly update again !

xxx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Ineen I am finding the gels ok, usingbthem as if I using. Tampon tmi lol.  Probably wrong put seems work anyway.

2ww is going ok last day at home on own, dh off weekend and then I'm back to work to become sane and dh on lates. Just watched time travellers wife and balled my eyes out even though I knew what happens as I have read the book.

Off to make some lunch as I have an appetite today

Glad the schedule picking up went well and welcome to the roller coaster .

G x


----------



## Katie789

Ineen, congrats on being PUPO!!!!

Katie x


----------



## confusedcarly

sparkleheart-glad they had ur script ready  Hope ur 4weeks of sniffing goes okay. today was my first day ... nothing to it so far! just waiting on nasty side effects lol dh is bracing himself! glad we are gona be almost cycle buds! when i take the spray i feel like im hardly gettin anything...hope im doing it right :-/


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I'm gonna update the list, have just been so busy the past few days.

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN








Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFP








Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11 BFN








Katie ICSI 09/08/11 12/08/11 26/08/11 BFN








Heavenli ICSI Cancelled Tx 
Patbaz FET 02/08/11 16/08/11








Jillyhen IVF 
Strawberry IVF 07/09/11 09/09/11 23/09/11 BFN 
Gilly80 ICSI 08/09/11 11/09/11 25/09/11 BFN 
Ineen FET 07/06/11 29/09/11 13/10/11















MissE ICSI Oct/Nov11 
Gillip ICSI 22/09/11 25/09/11 09/10/11
















Tessy FET 
mscott96 ICSI 26/07/11 12/08/11 BFN 
Monja ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11 BFN








Confusedcarly IVF
Sweetie pie ICSI 16/08/11 19/08/11 02/09/11









If there are any other dates that need added just let me know.

Emma xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

Still overheating and finding it really hard to sleep, didn't help that a drunk phoned mobile 4 times looking for a Trevor ended up turning phone off at 3am. Was still awake at 430.  Getting out today and going shopping for front door.

Ineen how's the 2ww treating you?

Carly and sparkle  hows the dr going ?

Hi to everyone else and sorry if I missed you

G x


----------



## ineen

Morning Ladies,

Gilliep ~ huni how ya doing, hope ur still hanging in there   take it easy when you head back to work

Confusedcarly ~ hope ur sniffing is going ok and you haven't turned mental yet on ur dh   

Sparkleheart ~ they done the same with me I was scanned after only 2 days of injections and like you said they couldn't see much but it's always another chance to ask a few questions if you need to, have you started sniffing yet  

Miss E ~ whens's ur appointment huni, hope the af is behaving and not giving you too much bother   

Jillyhen ~ how ya feeling huni   

Wee Emma ~ hope ur hanging in there and I'm   this is your time   

Afm ~ 3 days down only 11 more to go

Was quite crampy in the ovary department all day yesterday but it seems to have settled again today, don't know whats going on there hopeing and    that it ain't af making an appearance.  The knicker checking has commenced already   
I'm still just trying to treat it like a hurdle race and each day that passes I'm over another hurdle and closer to the end of the race.     every night tho that I win the race and get the prize at the end of it. 
I know it's in God's hands now but I really hope he hears my   for myself and for everyone of uz that are walking this road.

Hello to anyone I've missed, hope uz are all well


----------



## gillipepper

Ineen know what you mean with the knicker checking, and the hurdle race. We've made it to week 1 please hope and pray we get to week2 etc.

Carly and sparkle how's the glue sniffing going 

Can't remember what stage everyone else is at but good luck to you all

G x


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls

1st sniff done!  clearly i got myself in a tizz over nothing!    carly a lot of mine ran onto my finger and then out my nose but the nurse said that would happen so not to worry.  how are you getting on with it?

how long did it take most people to start getting side effects from the spray?  

gillip grrr to the drunk person!  things like that are so annoying, especially if they keep ringing back!  thats brill you're already thru a week.  it is so hard but you are doing great so far.    you get your beautiful BFP   

hi ineen, hope the days arent going too slow for you.  im pretty glad they are keeping a good eye on me cos have always had high numbers of eggs and dont know how DR'ing for the first time will effect anything so it makes me feel better.  I know what you mean about it being in God's hands but you still hope so much He hears you and gives you the desires of your heart.  I'm a Christian and its quite hard sometimes to pray that His will is done over yours, incase its not the same.  But at the end of the day God's plans for each and every one of us are trustworthy and best for us.  I will pray for you and you keep doing it too   

hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying your weekend x


----------



## ineen

Thank you sparkleheart I appreciate it   Don't want to burst your bubble huni but d/r didn't stop me overstimulating I've done it 3 times now and ohss each time. try drinking plenty of fluids and I think they said energy drinks like gatorade are supposed to help too, I always seem slow to respond at the start and then I take off at the end, hopeing and    that it all goes fine for you. 
An old lady who is a friend of my mil told me along time ago that this was God's way of making me learn patience (I'm very impatient) that always helped me on dark days.

Gilliep ~ Well done on getting to week 1 huni only 7 more days, days always seem less than a week to me     I'm keeping everything crossed for you huni   

Irene
xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Girls how are you all?


Gillipepper...1 more week to go! Hoping you get your BFP    


Ineen - same to you hun. How long of the 2ww have you got left?


Lastchancer- how ru?


Jillyhen- how did you get on with emailing Dr. McManus?


Sparkleheart - hows the sniffing going then? Any side effects? Im not finding it too bad at all. I feel a bit pre-menstrual but thats the norm for me as AF is only a week away.... I couldnt sleep last nite was very restless and fidgity. Also was too warm. Again...this smtimes happens to me anyway so im not reading into it. Altho a few times after taking the spray i have felt a bit lightheaded. Only slightly tho so im not sure what to make of it. I have read to drink a lot of water throughout DR and indeed throughout the whole process. I normally drink water anyways but im being extra vigilant during this time. I havent had any headaches or anything but then again only day 3 of sniffing   


How soon did any of you guys get side effects?




Hello to anyone ive missed. Im off to watch x-factor now.......how hot are Gary and Robbie....!


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Gillip well done on getting through the first week, you are doing fab huni.   Just keep positive and try to relax as much as you can.         

Ineen hope you are doing ok huni  . Just keep taking one day at a time, i am praying all your prayers are answered.          My appointment is tuesday at 3 huni so at least we will be started. Af is being a nightmare, arrived yesterday with a vengence. Am in total agony and have been vomiting cos the pain is so severe  . Just curled up watching tv.

Carly glad you are doing ok so far huni. I started getting side effects usually about 5 days or so into DR. Keep drinking lots of water, it will help with the headaches. I had difficulty sleeping during DR, just could not settle and was pacing the floors at 3 and 4 in the mornings. I hope it doesnt give you too much trouble sweetie.  

Sparkle hope you get on ok with DR huni.  I always pinched the end of my nose after spraying cos it does run out a bit. As Ineen says DR doesnt necessarily stop overstimming but at least if they keep a close eye on you it will help. Drink lots of water and energy drinks. I also read somewhere, i think it was the INUK magazine that caffeine actually reduces the risk of ohss.  

A big hi to all the other ladies. Come on ladies, we need some BFPs soon on this thread.                    

Emma xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

carly its going ok, just one more spray tonight.  mind u i may already be getting sick of it which doesnt bode well as ive nearly 6 weeks of it to go!  its hard to know if anything you're feeling is from the spray or just normal.  this is only my first day so rationally i cant imagine it would be making me feel anything yet.  i have been v tired today but thats v normal for me and i do feel a wee bit nauseous but i really hope thats not the spray else im doomed!  the only yucky thing i know is from it is the 'drip' of it down the back of my throat which is a bit boke!  hope i dont end up eating lots of nice things to get rid of that!  i always drink loads of water too and im sure it will be helpful in terms of holding off headaches etc, hopefully anyway.  i am very prone to headaches anyway so i mentioned this at my pre-tx appt and she said there is an alternative of using injections once a day so if i was really suffering to let them know.  i feel better knowing there is another option but hopefully i wont need it.  thats a bit wick youve been feeling lightheaded, hopeully that is just a temporary thing that will disappear as u get used to the spray.  just be careful and make sure you stay sitting down for a bit after each spray.  if it gets worse i would give them a ring cos you dont want to be fainting or anything.  youre doing the best thing for that anyway by making sure you stay hydrated.  keep me posted on how youre getting on, i really hope neither of us get any nasty side effects! 

ineen ive been lucky so far and never actually had OHSS thankfully.  at origin they had me on the short protocol as meant to be less likely to overstim that way apparently if youre at risk.  think thats why im a bit apprehensive incase the shutting down and then stimulating of my system makes it go boogaloo and produce loads of eggs!  mind u every cycle is different, for all i know i could go completely the opposite direction!  so im not even going to think about it, just keep really well hydrated once i get to injections, take it all as it comes and hope and pray for the best!

hi MissE hope youre well.  thats v interesting about the caffeine, especially as i have been pondering on whether i should give it up for this cycle.  i have on my other cycles, even gave up chocolate on my 2WW of my FET!  that was hard!  anyway its obviously never made a difference as have never had a positive cycle so kinda think i just want to be as normal as poss this cycle.  i only usually drink one coffee shop coffee a day anyway so think i might just stick with that.  your AF sounds absolutely horrendous, i hope youre ok.  that really is awful, i couldnt cope with that.  the BFP youre gonna get at origin will give you some well deserved respite from that nasty witch!


----------



## confusedcarly

sparkleheart- know what u mean about that aul drip down the back of ur throat-not that nice but nothing we cant put up with! i down a glass of water or diluted juice straight after just to help get rid. also i read smwhere to tilt ur head back for 5-1o secs after spray. been doing that-it stops the nose drip but u get the back of throat drip pretty much straight away lol


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Ladies - sorry not been posting much these days but still lurking reading everyones updates. 

Sparkle - good that your started - the drip in throat is unavoidable unfortunately but hopefully its not too nasty for you - hoping the 6 wks flys in quickly x

Ineen - glad your doing on as well - not long now until OTD - really praying for you x

Confusedcarly - when are you in for EC ?

GillyP - hope your still holding on in there - 1 week to go until OTD - agin really praying you get happy news x

WeeEmma - how are you? when is OTD ?

MissE - thats great that you finally have a date with Origin - really hope this time is the one for you xx

AFM - all going good still - not feelin baby move yet but apparetnly its gonna happen over the next couple of weeks - we have our 16wk scanon 12th oct so just holding out for that - starting new work placement today in belfast site - nervous as dont know anyone there yet and now that its just me covering both sites i'm gonna be flat out and knackered everyday - must go now and get ready for work xxx


----------



## ineen

Morning Ladies,

Lastc ~ huni relax today will go fine for you, you'll soon get to know everyone but remember too take time for yourself and remember to rest as much as you can. Good luck   wont be long till ur feeling ur wee bubba, mine happened aroung 20 weeks with ds and it feels just like butterflies in your belly to start with, what a wonderful, exciting and nervous time for you   

MissE ~ sorry to hear af is being a horrible aul witch does that mean origin will be able to start you straight away or will you have to wait till next month's good luck for tomorrow huni    it all goes well for you   

Confusedcarly ~  no way to avoid the drip down your throat that I managed anyway, it'll all be worth it in the end tho   

Sparkleheart ~ I started getting tired about 3 days into spraying, all you can do is rest when you can and know your not on it forever and the symptoms subside when you start injections  

Gilliep ~ only 6 more sleeps huni      it's good news for you   

Afm ~ only 10 more days to go but each 1 feels like an eternity in passing, off till Thursday but hopefully they'll go a bit quicker once I'm back at work. Feeling quite sick and bloated at the minute but I think that's just the drugs and the fact that I have stopped my stomach tablets   

Hello to everyone I've missed hope uz are all well   

Irene xx


----------



## confusedcarly

ineen- ten days will soon fly in!
im planning on taking time off work from ec until test day (if all goes to plan) i have v. little leave left. did anyone get a line frm their gp? and was there any probs getting one?


----------



## gillipepper

Hi Carly

I just took the 1st week, back today as was going a bit insane at home doing nothing and anylsisng everything.

It is up to you work would have let me have 2 weeks but i wasnt too sure about getting a line as hospital only advise a couple of days to recover from ec

gx


----------



## ineen

Carly ~ I had no problem getting a line from my doc, I had ohss and ended up off work for 5 weeks hopefully you wont need that though   but I'm still pretty sure your doc will help you out   

Like you I had very little leave left but I'm lucky I work in a job that I can build up time in lieu so I did that while waiting on my fet, using some of it now and again next week when I need to test 

Don't be stressing it about it now tho I'm sure it will all work out when it needs too    

Gilliep ~ take it easy huni now you back to work, remember to rest plenty in between times    I worked up til day 10 on my 2 ww with ds but I started bleeding at that point and I thought it was all over, turns out it was implantation bleeding I had   

Irene xx


----------



## ineen

Miss E ~ good luck today with your appointment hope it all goes well for you huni


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly

I didnt plan to take much leave just the 2 days of e/c & e/t plus the following mon and tues. I wouldve been climbing up the walls and work was a distraction and i had dentists on leave which made the workload lighter. However when i started bleeding i ran my dr and got a line i was in to much distress to go in..

Gillip how are you feeling hun, not long now.

Ineen hows things?

Sparkleheart how are you?

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi girls just on my phone so hope I don't forget anyone. 
Carly how are u getting on, do u have any noticeable side effects yet? I'm ok just a wee bit lightheaded and nauseous here and there. I'm already having naps now in the evening so goodness knows how I'll be in a couple weeks! Not finding it too bad tho so far. 

Misse hope ur appt goes well and u get started soon. 

Jilly I'm doing ok so far thank u. How are u feeling at mo? Any more thoughts bout origin? 

Gillip hope ur hanging on in there and keeping positive. 

Ineen hope it's not dragging too much for u! 

Just wondering if it's ok to get an Indian head massage during DR? If so would I have to tell them bout tx? Not sure I'd want to! Also it says on schedule to leave 9 hours fir sleep between sprays. Does that mean it should be no more than 9 then? Cos I have been leaving longer sometimes. I know some of u clever girlies will know the answers! X


----------



## Jillyhen

Sparkle

I ws dead set on not trying ivf for another 6 months as it took so much out of me but now i want a baby do badly im tempted. So i have been in contact with origin and have also emailled Dr McManus to see if we would be candidates for iui. im still battling with my weight issues and because of a foot injury i cant get the gym.

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Not having a good day, came home early from work as startedvto get a pinkish discharge when wiping (tmi I know) also gave a strange bruise like pain own below. Have spent afternoon with parents getting hoc. Phoned rfc and they saud that this can happen to some people on day 10 and to hope that it's nothing.
Haven't had anything since lunchtime. 

It's nothing but panicking lots.

Hope everyone is having a better day than me

Gx


----------



## ineen

Gillie p ~ hang in there huni only 4 more days to go,   it's just implantation bleeding, keeping everything crossed for you. 
The 2ww is a head melter huni I know all sense of reason goes right out the window but try and stay calm, it sounds just like the implantation bleed I had with ds and a positive sign that you haven't had anything more since lunctime        

Glad the parents are giving you lots of tlc, where would we be without them   

Can I ask you have you noticed anything about your taste or smell, I seem to be really sensitive to both   and milky tea is nearly making me sick   

  that this is nothing but a wee blip on the horizon and I'm sending you all my      

Love Irene xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Jillyhen, what have you done to your foot, it's hard to get the weight shifted, maybe you could try swimming in the meantime as it's non-weight bearing, good luck with origin or iui whichever route you decide on, it's hard to put it on hold when its something you want so desperately  

MissE ~ how'd you get on today I hope it went well for you   

Sparkleheart ~ I done my sprays at 8am 12noon 4pm and 8pm as far as I know as long as you are giving yourself a good rest in between times I dont think it matters how long apart they are   

Afm ~ Only 9 more days to go and the knicker checking is now in full flow and each day feels like a week, I have really sensitive taste and smell going on at the minute, not sure if it is the tablets or not, have any of uz ladies ever had this

Hello to anyone I've missed, hope your all well   

Irene
xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi Irene

I'm really hoping it's just a blip but still have that nibbling pain and feeling that it's just going to start flowing anytime.  As for the smell taste thing no haven't had any of that.  Just no appetite.

G x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Gillip i am     it is implantation bleed huni and you are gonna start off the bfps.           Just take it easy sweetie.

Ineen hope you are getting through the 2ww ok huni. Sorry cant help with the sensitive smell and taste issues, hope they are a good sign.          

Jilly hope your foot gets better soon. Good luck with origin or trying iui.  

Sparkle hope you are doing ok huni. I took my spray at 8.30, 1, 5.30 and 10. The gap was about 10 and a half hours overnight and it seemed to work. Dont think it matters too much as long as you are spacing them out.  

Carly how are you doing sweetie?  

Lastc good luck for your scan next week huni. How did you get on with your new work placement?  



I got on ok today thanks. Got bloods done for AMH and dh had SA done. He couldnt stop laughing on the way home. He said the embryologist showed him to the room, gave him his cup and before she left she said "and here are your instructions".     He said he felt like telling her he knew how to fill a cup.    Have to arrange another appointment to see the Prof but he is off at the mo and they dont know when he will be back so just have to wait.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

uck wee gillip i hope you are ok.  i have heard of so many people getting a pinky discharge and going on to be pregnant.  think the crinone stuff can make that happen too.  the gel could also be causing your pains.  keep your head up, its a good sign that its only been a wee bit.  towards the end of the 2WW is just so hard its almost unbearable.  you just feel so on edge and worried all the time.  just keep in mind theres no reason why it wont have worked and so many girls get staining or even bleeding and they are fine   

thanks ineen, glad to know i havent messed it up!  did you ever feel a wee bit sicky on the spray?  i def have felt a bit nauseous the past couple of days which is a bit yuck.  still managing to eat lots of crap mind u!  think the funny tasting tea etc sounds like a very positive sign!  maybe twinnies for u?!!  

jillyhen i know exactly how you feel.  after our first go i really didnt know if i could ever put myself through that again but as time went on i began to feel like i could give it another go.  we waited about 6-7 months in between our first and second go and i think i needed that to be fully ready again.  im sure it would be worth enquring about IUI, that was never an option for us what with DH's sperm count but if you are unexplained then its definitely something to explore.  im not sure bout origins BMI policy although im sure it used to be 35 and i dont think its changed but i could be wrong.  i really liked origin and it would definitely be quicker going there i would imagine.  maybe just do a bit of enquiring and see how u feel.  

misse thats good sounds like you made some progress.  pity about the prof still being off, hope its not too long til you get seen.  thats funny bout your hubby!  the things we have to do eh!!


----------



## theep

Hi Ladies

I was wondering if anyone can help.  I have been reading some of your posts and I get the impression Prof McClure is off, is this correct?  I have an appointment with him this week and was wondering if this will still go ahead.  Thanks.


----------



## MissE

Hi theep, i was at origin today and the nurse said Prof McClure is off and they are not sure when he will be back. Origin are going to phone me when he is back so i can arrange an appointment. I hope your appointment still goes ahead huni.  Where are you seeing the Prof, maybe phone and ask them.

Emma xx


----------



## theep

Thanks MissE.

Appointment is on Friday at RFC, I wonder if they will have someone filling in for him.


----------



## MissE

Theep i'm sure they will have someone filling in for him if he isnt there. I would imagine if there were any problems they would have been in touch with you by now. Good luck for your appointment on friday.  

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,
Sparkleheart ~ I dont remember feeling sick on it, jees and it wasnt that long ago I was on it   head fried lol have a look at netdoctor and type in suprecur nasal spray it will give you a list the length of your arm of side effects and sickness is one of them, try drinking loads of water maybe that might help and hopefully it'll settle soon for you huni   how long till you start ur injections ?

MissE ~ glad you've got the ball rolling again huni, hopefully it wont be too long before the prof is back   ur poor dh imagine but it gave me a laugh    I remember the 1st time my husband had to give 1 at the rfc they handed him 2 bottles taped together and told him to hit the 1st bottle with the 1st shot and the 2nd bottle was for the rest of it, the look on his face was priceless     
Theep ~ Welcome aboard huni good luck with ur app on Fri, I'd say they will have someone filling in for him but give them a wee bell if ur concerned   

Gilliep ~ huni how ya doing now hoping and    everything has settled down again    

Afm the smell thing is driving me nuts, feels like I have a box of washing powder stuck up my nose


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello girls

i was due to have my surgery with the prof also but he handed over lots of patients to another consultant including me. i was asked first though, this was last week. i also have an app with the rfc next wed supposed to be with the prof to make sure my body is ready for fet but was told that as he is still off that it would just be with the consultant on duty that day. hope this helps 

big hugs to all the girls going through treatment at the minute, cant wait to read all the bfp announcements  x


----------



## gillipepper

Morning

Pains have gone this morning and no more blood nc yesterday lunch time.   that it was all a blip, n trying to be up bet about it.

Off to try to eat, still don't have much  of n appetite 

G x


----------



## ineen

Morning Gilliep ~ Thank God things seem to have settled down again huni   I was reading up on the crinone gels and they can do that or it could've been implantation bleeding      that its your time and you have no more blips   

Irene
xx


----------



## gillipepper

Irene 

Thank you so much for your support it is very reassuring that it could be nothing.  As my mum says im a half empty kinda of girl.  Really need to get a bit more optimistic.

Taking it easy today in work, well trying to, would be ojk if the photocopier didnt keep breaking down.

Speak later

g x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies
just a quick one from me as i am having to read back loads.

Congrats to those who are PUPO and I hope that the 2ww isn't driving you crazy 

To those on d/r i remember having all sorts of weird side affects so try not to worry.

AFM I had a really bad weekend girls - I was very down and cried lots!!  Probably just tired from being away overnight with a bunch of teenagers!  I phoned rfc this morning to see if there was any word on my cancelled appointment with the prof - they said that he is still off and would be for foreseeable future.  I asked if we could be put on FET waiting list while we are waiting but no we have to wait for prof to sign off.  I am sitting here in work in tears, I just always seem to be waiting for someone else 
sorry for rant, its just one of those days I think

Pat
xx


----------



## lastchancer

Ineen - i'm off milky tea as well so maybe thas a good sign for you xxx

Gillp - glad things have settled down again for you - i had the same but knew it was the gels as it had happened on on prev TX as well - finges crossed for sunday xx

Pat - hope your feelign a bit better toay althoguh this weather would depress anyone - thats crap that you have to wait for the prof to come back before you can be seen - what if he's off for 6 months !!!!!! 'i'd keep on at them in meantime although i know it doesnt help being so focused on that but hen are we ever really not focused on this whole cycle business - wishing you luck x

congrats to MissE for finnaly getting started with origin xx

hows the DR/Stimms girls going ?

AFM - still going good - into my materinty trousers today - had no other option as couldnt breathe in my trousers specially in afternoons - seems to just blow out then! - new work placement will take some getting used to - mainly the hrs as more travelling time so feels like working longer than i am but hopefully will soon get used to that. xxx


----------



## gillipepper

hi all

Thank you for all your nice comments.  Still going strong (hopefully) no more blood since yesterday.  I now have a reaaly sore head, is this another side effect that we arent told about.

Gx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Gilliep ~ aw huni that's brilliant, just remember it when I'm doing the same next week   , I'm the exact same half glass empty and then anything I get is a bonus, and yes the gels and tablets do give you headaches as well  

Pat ~ huni you just moan and cry as much as you need to huni that's what we are here for   , we've all been there, I spent 2 years trying to get onto the waiting list and they wouldn't put me on till all the investigations were finished, it's the most frustrating thing ever    but try and look at it that when your time comes and it wlll come, that you will be in a healthier place both in mind and in body for your wee bubba's      I'd be pushing to be seem by someone else or does it have to be him ?

Lastc ~ how many weeks are you now huni? oh the milky thing sounds good, keep ur fingers crossed, I could do with a pair of maternity trousers right now ate too much at lunchtime    if I held onto my ankles dh could roll me everywhere,.....    who am I trying to kid like I could reach my ankles   

Afm ~ 8 days to go and today's cereal was without milk, even the thought of it was turning me, but I think it is too early for all that so I guess it must just be the tablets, gels and my dodgy stomach ( hiatus hernia)

Hello to anyone I've missed hope uz are all well   

Irene
xx


----------



## gillipepper

hi

can i ask what your tablets are as i'm only on the gels.

g x


----------



## ineen

Hi Gilliep ~ I'm on progynova 8mg per day plus the crinone gel daily, is yours a fresh cycle huni sorry I can't remember   think I'm on them as mine is a fet. They are used to thicken the lining of the womb.
I didn't take them when I was getting ready for e/c but I've never had a fresh cycle as I've always ohss and I've always had to take them for fet.

Hope this helps
Irene xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh ladies

You have been bust bees posting..

Gillip hang in there hun you havent got long now.

Patbaz    

Ineen i had banged mytoe at easter and never settled now at phsyio and ive pulled tendons from my big toe up to my leg so the gym hasnt been tackled again.

MissE all go for you

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Girls....


Jillyhen - i didnt realise you had hurt your foot - you musta given it a right bang. Hope it settles/heals for you asap. Tendons can be pesky enough to heal so just take it easy!


Patbaz - sorry you are feeling down hun    my heart goes out to you and I hope you get a bit stronger as the days/weeks/months go by. Thinking of ya x


Gillipepper - glas things are going well hun   


Ineen - sounds very positive about the milk/milky tea thing!! 


Lastchancer - hope you're enjoying every minute in your maternity gear   
Dannidoots - how are you? Hope you get a date for the Prof soon. I wonder whats wrong that he is off? I think i read his wife isnt well?
Sparkleheart - how are you getting on with the sniffing? Any more side effects? Apart from feeling a wee bit light headed once or twice, I have felt totally normal and (i hate to say it just in case) no headaches...but then again only day 6. Ive been drinking so much water recently too. Although i will say my appetite has really increased recently and my (.)(.) seem much bigger (well according to dh) Saying that, it could just be pmt ...i dunno! Anyone else get these symptoms as part of D/R?


Hello to anyone ive missed.....


Carlyxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Carly

Im walking disaster lol

I had all those symptoms and i put on weight also which i cant shift    my boobs did get bigger and flip they where aching i was so glad to get home and the bra off lol


----------



## gillipepper

Morning

Glad everyone seems to be doing ok with there stages of the roller coaster. Sorry to here about you foot jillyh hope it settles soon.  Irene I'm on a fresh cycle I was panicking that I was forgetting to take tablets.

Afm me a wee bit of jelly stuff this morning which was a bit tinged with with reddi. Brown colour, so hoping it's nothing. Wishing life away a the minute really want Sunday to come do I know other way and can relax a bit.

G x


----------



## patbaz

Gillypepper keep your chin up huni.  I know that it is very difficult but we are all here for you xx


----------



## lastchancer

GILLP THAT JELLY SOUNDS JUST LIKE THE EXCESS GELS COMING BACK OUT SO KEEP POSITIVE - ONLY 3 MORE SLEEPS TO GO  

CARLY THE SORE BOOBS IS EXACTLY HOW I FELT DURING DR - MY SISTER JUST KEPT LAUGHING SAYING GET USED TO IT CAUSE THATS HOW YOU FEEL MOST OF THE WAY THRU PREGNANCY - OH HOW RIGHT SHE WAS LOL 

JILLY HOPE THE FOOT HEALS SOON 

INEEN HOWS THE MILKY TEA? ANY OTHER SYPMTOMS ? 

PAT - THINKIGNOF YOU X

AFM - MATERNITY TROUSERS ARE SOOO COMFY - AND THEY ARE ONLY NEW LOOKS OWN BRAND AT £14 ! KEEP WAKING UP IN NIGHT TOO WARM AND LYING WITH NO BLANKETS OVER ME - CANT SEEM TO GET BACK TO SLEEP FOR ABOUT AN HR - MAYBE THATS BABY GETITNG ME USED TO WHEN SHE WILL GET UP FOR NIGHT FEEDS ??


----------



## patbaz

Lastchancer: lets hope that when baba arrives that he/she sleeps all night every night


----------



## Sparkleheart

oh my goodness the exhaustion!  i'll be a zombie at the end of this sniffing lark at this rate!  

carly tiredness seems to be my main symptom, along with a bit of queasiness and im starting to get sore boobs too but theyre no bigger to my dismay!  my appetite seems a bit funny, i dont seem to be able to eat as much as usual, but just sometimes.  i dont really know, my mind seems to have gone a bit foggy!  

gillip fingers crossed everything stays the way it has been and theres no more spotting discharge stuff.  i have definitely read of that happening so much so remain   !  you are so close now but im sure it still feels like a lifetime.    for good news for you.  

patbaz i really feel for you, you have been through such a hard time and having to wait for reviews and to get back on the list is not in any way helpful for you.  i really cant see that thats right, surely they can just get someone else to see you.  i think i would just keep phoning and demand to be seen by someone else, its not like you only saw Prof during your tx did you?  i wonder do they have procedures and stuff they have to stick to such as having to hold a review within 12 weeks etc.  i had a look online but couldnt find anything but i would imagine they must have some guidelines they have to adhere to.  maybe someone else will know.  as LastC i think said, Prof could be off indefinitely.  they cant just leave people in limbo.  seriously dont take it lying down, maybe even write them a letter voicing your concerns and detailing the enormity of the emotional damage and stress this is having on you.  i think they seem to forget they are dealing with real people sometimes.  i really hope you make some headway soon with this   

LastC i noticed you called your wee bambino she!  do u have an inkling its a wee girl then?  are you going to find out?  maternity trousers sound fab.  i quite often find myself looking longingly at that section in some shops!  i so hope and pray I get to buy stuff from there soon!

ineen how are you?  keeping positive i hope!  any more strange symptoms?

jilly hope your foot gets better soon and your docs appt is a help to you.  

Girls what sort of weather are we having?!  i was worried the world was going to end earlier it was so bad!!


----------



## lastchancer

oh Sparkle yes i am convinced its a girl but not gonna find out (at least 99% sure i'm not gonna find out lol) as really happy with what ever we get.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Lastc glad to hear you are more comfy in your maternity trousers. Lets hope the baba sleeps well for you when s/he arrives and lets you catch up on the lack of sleep.  

Sparkle hang in there huni, the tiredness is hard to deal with but it will settle when you start the stims.  

Gillip      for that BFP huni.             

Ineen how are you doing sweetie? Hope the rest of your 2ww flys by and you get good news.            

Carly i had sore boobs during dr too and all i wanted to do was eat sweet stuff. Hope the light headedness settles and you dont get too many bad side effects.  

Jilly hope your foot gets better soon.  

Pat darling so sorry to hear you are having a rough time at the minute. It is natural to have ups and downs after everything you have been through recently. I hope they get you a review soon cos at least then you know there is a plan in place. You just cry as much as you need to, we are all here to help you if you need to chat.        


I am so glad tomorrow is friday, i have had such a busy week and am wrecked. Lets hope the weather brightens up a bit cos today it was horrible.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies 

just a quick 1 just checking how everyone is, I'm looking forward to all the BFP'S that are coming everyones way.

gilly xxxx


----------



## ineen

Hello ladies

Gilliep ~ not long for you now huni, hope your hanging in there    I'm keeping everything crossed for you   

Jillyhen ~ ouch on the sore foot, hope physio gets you sorted soon huni   

Sparkleheart ~ hope the symptoms settle soon for you huni   

Carly ~ all sounds pretty normal huni for d/r I'm sure dh is pleased about the bigger (.)(.)   

Weeemma ~ if your looking in huni I'm   this is your time huni, hope ur well   

Patbaz ~ how ya feeling today huni    as sparkleheart says get on the phone to them and tell them you dont care who you see, if you can hopefully they'll get you sorted soon   

MissE ~ I hope you've something nice planned for the weekend after your busy week or are you just planning on chillaxing   

Lastc ~ oohhh exciting times ahead for you huni, how many weeks are you now   

Afm ~ 8 days down 6 more to go

I went back to work yesterday and within 10 mins of being there I was thinking why did I not take the rest of the week off   
Weird symptoms seemed to have disappeared again, I had a lot of residue gel came away this morning which was pinkish tinged, I wonder is this because I was on the move more yesterday.
I seem to be swinging from one extreme to the other in that it hasn't worked to it has, basically I'm driving myself nuts and worried that even if af doesnt make an apprearance that it still wont have worked, my last fet I made it the whole way through 2ww with no af and still got a bfn,, af only appeared after I stopped meds.
Anyways I guess only time will tell 

Hello to anyone I've missed hope uz are all well 

Irene xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Could someone cancel today and tomorrow so i can get to sunday quicker.  This is driving me insane.  Today i have had nothing but last night had tiny bit of blood so today my stomach is churning worse than ever and scared to go to loo. 

Hows the glue sniffers getting on, on this cycle of sniffing i was tired angry and tidied and then with injections i just wanted to shop.  The last time i cried alot from start to finish.

Ineen, how you getting with the 2 ww is it driving you insane like me? 

Can remember where everyone else is at but good luck and hi.

gx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi irene

Just read you post, i had the same pinkish discharge and gel i think its common.  Know what you mean about the symptons coming and going.  Doing my head in.  Roll on Sunday

Gx


----------



## ineen

G ~ Huni I know how ya feel can we fast forward to Thursday please and then we will both know, but come on we haven't long to go and I'm                   for our


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Whoopee its fri..

2 more sleeps gillip hang in there hun..

Ineen not long for you either..

How is everyone, whatever stage you are at..

Im for the docs today still having pain feel as if my ovaries have been giving a hiding.. So dunno what the craic is in there..

Lastc i did think the same as sparkle do you know what bambino is..

Im away to get summit to eat be on again later

Jillyhen x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Not looking good here, getting lots of brown discharge. 

G


----------



## confusedcarly

gillipepper- praying that all is okay xx


----------



## ineen

Gilliep ~         for you huni, hope it will be ok


----------



## Jillyhen

Hang in there Gillip    

  all is ok

Jillyhen x


----------



## gilly80

gillip 

hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Gillip hang in there sweetie.       for that bfp for you.            

Irene hope you are ok huni. Really hoping the next 6 days pass quickly for you and you get a lovely bfp.            

Jilly hope you got some answers today sweetie.  

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you all have a fab weekend planned. I am just going to relax a bit cos i have had such a busy week. It is DHs b'day on sunday so going to my sister in laws for lunch which should be lovely.

Emma xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Looks like it is all over, in full flow now.

G x


----------



## gilly80

Oh Gillip, I'm so sorry for you, there are no words xxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Oh gillip huni, i am so sorry.No words are going to make it any easier. Thinking of you and sending you big hugs.     

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Gilliep ~ I'm so so sorry huni what an unfair world we live in    
Irene xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillip

Im so sorry hun    

Thinking of you and dh

Jilyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Gillip, am so sorry. Thinking of you x

Katie


----------



## confusedcarly

gillip - so sorry to read that :-C


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Don't let our sadness put anyone of you off, I am hoping and praying that we see some bfps on here. I am ow going to be lurking and keeping an eye on you all.  We have our holiday to look forward to and then hopefully we will know what we are doing after that.

Good luck and thank you for all your support

Gillian xo


----------



## lastchancer

GilliP - sorry to read your news - was really hoping that this was gonna be diff for you - take time to grieve and hope the holiday gives you the time and space to recover together xxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Gillip so so sorry pet    
it is so horribly hard, glad you have your holiday to look forward to and take your mind off it all a bit.  take care of yourself and DH


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls hope you are well today despite the stinky rain!

Gillip how are you sweetie?  when is your holiday?  hope you are going somewhere fab!

Carly how are things with you?  you must not have too long left before you begin stimms you lucky duck!  have you had any more side effects or anything?  really the only thing with me is still the tiredness so i am so thankful that has been it so far.  when is your EC scheduled for?

Ineen how are you holding up?  is it thursday you test?  im sure it feels like a lifetime but you can do it!  i think you maybe asked me when i start stimms, its the 28th oct so less than 3 weeks now.  getting used to the spray now and its not too bad.  

jilly glad you got some tablets from the doc for your AF, hopefully they will do the trick for you.  

Miss E hope you are enjoying DH's bday and lunch at your sis in laws.  

patbaz how are you holding up?  are you going to keep on at the royal or just hold tight for a bit?

LastC it will be exciting to see if your instincts are right about your wee girl!  have u another scan coming up soon?

Girls i cant wait for there to be some good news on this thread, i hate to see anyone go through all the heartache there has been lately.  i just know things are going to get better, we will have to get a PMA train going!  

actually i was thinking about starting a new thread, what do you think?  this one is so long, plus we're into october now.  hopefully a new thread might bring us all a fresh start and lots and lots of lovely BFPs x


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,
Gilliep ~ how ya doing huni, I pray for us all every night but I said a special wee prayer for you and dh last night that you find the courage and strength to get you through the weeks to come while you follow your dream, don't give up huni cos dreams can and do come true      

Sparkleheart ~ a new thread sounds like a wonderful idea, maybe bring us all some luck, the 28th not that far away now huni, and yes huni I'm testing on thursday

Afm ~ 10 days down 4 more to go ~ still have a really strong sense of smell, not sure what that is all about, driving myself nuts googling everything in site implantation bleed, no implantation bleed symptoms, no symptoms basically dh has told me to step away from the keyboard....   dh went to tesco today but refused to buy me any pee-sticks cos he knew I would test early if they were here in the house, I'm the kinda girl who shakes her christmas presents    anyway time will tell I guess

Hello to all you other ladies hope uz are well  
Irene xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillip

How are you hun? Im sure it was hard doing the offical test.

Ineen hang in there4 more sleeps..

Girls i think a new thread is a brilliant idea..

Hello to everyone else

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. The weather is minging today.  

Gillip how are you doing huni? Thinking of you and sending you big      

Sparkle glad you are doing ok and the only side effect seems to be tiredness, hopefully that will pass when you move to the next step.       A new thread sounds like a fab idea huni, think it is time to leave all the bfns behind us and look forward to those bfps.  

Ineen hope those symptoms are a good sign huni. I am       for good news for you on thursday. Hang in there, you are doing so well.       

Carly hope DR is going well for you huni.  

Jilly hope you are ok huni.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.  


Had a lovely lunch today, my sis-in-law made the lunch and i brought profiteroles and lemon meringue cupcakes for dessert and a b'day cake for DH. was nice just having my lunch made for me. Came home and between the showers dug all my spuds and some carrots outta the garden. Have 2 big buckets full of spuds, could open a vegetable shop.  

Emma xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

I started a new thread girls!  i just know its gonna be a lucky one!!


----------



## lastchancer

Sparkle whats the new thread called ?


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi LastC it's Oct/Nov/dec cycle buddies x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi 

Sparkle - Our holiday is a halloween so only 3 weeks to go, off to furtventurer (cant spell) for 1 week.

Lots of crying happening but we are starting another path so hopefully the end of this one will be better then the other one.  Thank you for all your prayers and thoughts they are greatly appreciated.  This af is extremely painful and heavier than normal.  Is this normal ?

Hope everyone is enjoying there new home and i will keep an eye on yuo all there,.  Good luck to everyone.

Love from 
Gillian


----------



## babydreams282

Hey ladies

Im back!

Ive so much to catch up on but just wanted to say so so sorry Gillipepper - its so devastating.  A holiday is exactly what you need.  Mine was great and just what the doctor ordered.  

Hows everyone else doing? I couldnt be bothered reading back all those pages girls but i hope your all keeping well whatever stage your at.


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

we have moved to another thread
xx


----------

